#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  Violent Riots Ravage Tottenham After Shooting

## Wally Dorian Raffles

Home 		  			News 		  			World 		  			Europe 		                  	Europe             		
* 				 				 				 					Riot hits north London after police shooting death   				  			*



                                                    TEL
                                                                                 In this image from video, a bus and shop burn in Tottenham, north London late Saturday Aug 6 2011 after two police cars were attacked by members of a community where a young man was shot dead by police on Thursday, took to the streets to demand "justice". Officers had been attempting to carry out an arrest under the Trident operational command unit, which deals with gun crime in the black community, according to the Independent Police Complaints Commission . (AP Photo/Sky tv via APTN ) UNITED KINGDOM OUT NO SALES TV OUT 








                                                                            Associated Press |                                                                            0 comments                      
                     The gritty north London neighborhood of Tottenham exploded in anger Saturday night after a young man was shot to death by police.
                      Two patrol cars, a building and a double-decker bus were torched as rioters clashed with officers in front of the Tottenham Police Station, where people had gathered to demand "justice" for the death of a 29-year-old killed in an apparent gunfight.
               "It's really bad," said local resident David Akinsanya, 46. "There are two police cars on fire. I'm feeling unsafe."
Sirens could be heard across the city as authorities rushed reinforcements to the scene. In Tottenham shop windows were smashed as residents looted the stores, pushing shopping carts full of stolen goods down the street.
Officers in riot gear and on horseback pushed up against the demonstrators. Akinsanya put the number of demonstrators at between 400 and 500. Police said there were about 300 people gathered.
Miles from the tourist hotspots of central London, Tottenham is one of the most deprived areas in all of England, with nearly half of all children living in poverty, according to campaigners.
In 1985, Tottenham was the scene of a deadly riot after a local woman suffered heart failure when her home was raided by the police. The Tottenham riots were among the most violent in the country's history, with one officer stabbed to death as he tried to protect firefighters and nearly 60 others were hospitalized.
© 2011 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

sorry - made a mess of the title, and cant seem to edit it...

----------


## harrybarracuda

Very few of the articles actually mention the Reuters comment:




> Aug.7 - Riots erupt in north London during protests over the shooting of a man by police *during an exchange of gunfire.*


Shoot at trained policemen and you get what you deserve.

I'm guessing it's the blacks rioting again. They want control of the streets.

I hope the police come down hard.

----------


## harrybarracuda

If there is one saving grace, it's that this part of London is such a shithole, burning it down would only improve it.

Especially Broadwater Farm.

----------


## taxexile

> Tottenham is one of the most deprived areas in all of England, with nearly half of all children living in poverty,


nonsense, they are all on benefits.

----------


## nigelandjan

Funny I did mention about the amount of our ethnic majority I see standing around here allday . What I dont understand is he got shot as he came out of Tottenham Hale underground station , now the pavemnet there is narrow and a bridge to the right of it and no buildings to the immediate left , so the police in wait must have been well out in the open waitng for him to get off the train , more to this than meets the eye I think

----------


## Chairman Mao

> I hope the police come down hard.


Yup. 

Close the local KFCs.

----------


## welshtaffia

> If there is one saving grace, it's that this part of London is such a shithole, burning it down would only improve it.
> 
> Especially Broadwater Farm.


Havnt long returned from a 3 day break in London..we stayed in Hounslow another shit hole which could do with being burned down !!

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> I hope the police come down hard.
> 
> 
> Yup. 
> 
> Close the local KFCs.


 :rofl:  wish I could green you fir that one Mao

----------


## larvidchr

Any excuse for some looting and running amok - class citizens  :Yuck:

----------


## natalie8

> Close the local KFCs. 
> wish I could green you fir that one Mao


I did it for you.

----------


## Takeovers

> Tottenham is one of the most deprived areas in all of England, with nearly half of all children living in poverty,
> 			
> 		
> 
> nonsense, they are all on benefits.



That is the definition of poverty, isn't it? Strikes me too, every time I read it.

----------


## natalie8

> That is the definition of poverty, isn't it? Strikes me too, every time I read it.


In politically correct western countries, yes. People who receive tax free handouts paid for by tax payers are 'poor'.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

One of their number has been shot dead by the police so the locals are taking the law into their own hands.
Never been a big fan of British Old Bill and when stuff like this happens I get the feeling that they brought it upon themselves.

Cheers

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> If there is one saving grace, it's that this part of London is such a shithole, burning it down would only improve it.
> 
> Especially Broadwater Farm.
> 
> 
> Havnt long returned from a 3 day break in London..we stayed in Hounslow another shit hole which could do with being burned down !!


Thats probably the most complimentary remark anyones ever made about Hounslow .....ever ! If you have to stay there again the mayor will probably pick you up in his Fiesta and give you the keys to the town ( before doing a runner ).

----------


## klong toey

From what i understand the Police try to arrest him shots were fired from both sides,he got killed tough.
Its mad the police try and do their job apprehend criminals,the locals residence like a life of crime,get a face on because the might be arrested for their criminal tendencies.
And start a riot,then loot loads of shops.
I am not a lover of the U.K police but for once i am on their side.
To much violent crime in some parts of the country time the police picked on the real criminals.Instead of relying on cameras to do their work for them,get on the streets and sort the crime rate out.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> One of their number has been shot dead by the police so the locals are taking the law into their own hands.
> Never been a big fan of British Old Bill and when stuff like this happens I get the feeling that they brought it upon themselves.
> 
> Cheers


Well let's wait and see what happened first, eh? Are you saying if he opened fire they weren't allowed to shoot back?

----------


## SiLeakHunt

In all honesty I don't know the full story, I've heard a couple of unconfirmed stories that the suspect shot was waving a shot gun about , however I've had quite a few negative experiences with the police in the UK and North London (which before you ask I can't elaborate on in public), suffice to say I shed no tears when the police recieve a bit of their own medicine, and if that makes me a c**t in some people's eyes I'm happy to be called a c**t.

Cheers

----------


## larvidchr

^ OK would like to keep you happy c**t so no prob.

----------


## khmen

> In all honesty I don't know the full story, I've heard a couple of unconfirmed stories that the suspect shot was waving a shot gun about , however I've had quite a few negative experiences with the police in the UK and North London (which before you ask I can't elaborate on in public), suffice to say I shed no tears when the police recieve a bit of their own medicine, and if that makes me a c**t in some people's eyes I'm happy to be called a c**t.
> 
> Cheers


I've had negative run ins with the UK police too but don't see how anyone can justify these jigaboo's running amok after one of their "Bredrens" died after he started popping off shots at the police. 

What were they supposed to do, just stand there and get shot at? These animals are involved in 99% of gun and knife crime and then come out with the old "Why iz u pickin on us, blud? Iz it coz I iz black" bullshit. It's about time these cunts get severely dealt with and made to realize they're not in the fucking Congo anymore.

Why is it that wherever in the world black people concentrate together they start robbing and killing each other?

----------


## crippen



----------


## taxexile

there was apparently a gunfight, during an attempt to arrest the dead man.
he was in a minicab.
a policeman was shot at, his radio, worn on the left shoulder, was hit by a bullet.

the family of the dead cnut organised the protest. ('e was a lavverly boy, nevah 'urt a fly, gawd bless 'im)

demanding justice.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

The police should shoot the fucking lot of them.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

What was the original crime of the dead criminal?

----------


## crippen

^it emerged that Mr Duggan had been travelling in a minicab and was gunned down after an apparent exchange of fire.

Tottenham riot: eight police in hospital as night of violence follows fatal shooting - Telegraph

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> What was the original crime of the dead criminal?


Having rap 'music' on his iPod.

Seems fair enough excuse to shoot him.

----------


## jizzybloke

29 years old 4 kids I'd be willing to put money on the fact that he'd never done an honest days work in his life!

----------


## Gerbil

Lots of bargain priced TV's and PC's going to appear on e-bay today.....

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

The pit bulls walk around in pairs there just in case they are attacked.

Torch the rest of the shit hole.

----------


## Stinky

> Any excuse for some looting and running amok


Thats about it, they find reason for faux outrage and they revert to type going off on a massive loot and destruction binge. I really do believe that civil disorder and destruction on this scale needs the army to be bought into play, if only our pussy arsed politicians had the balls required to do just that then maybe these people would think twice before acting out their animalistic tendencies.

----------


## blue

here he is

----------


## English Noodles

> I really do believe that civil disorder and destruction on this scale needs the army to be bought into play, if only our pussy arsed politicians had the balls required to do just that then maybe these people would think twice before acting out their animalistic tendencies.


The day the government uses troops in aid of civil power in England's capital city will be a very very sad day for the UK.

No different to Libya, Syria, Egypt etc.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> What was the original crime of the dead criminal?


If you believe some sources, he was the ruling gangsta of Broadwater Farm. If that's true it's a fairly long list. Would explain why they chose to request armed officers to be present for the arrest.

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> I really do believe that civil disorder and destruction on this scale needs the army to be bought into play, if only our pussy arsed politicians had the balls required to do just that then maybe these people would think twice before acting out their animalistic tendencies.
> 
> 
> The day the government uses troops in aid of civil power in England's capital city will be a very very sad day for the UK.
> 
> No different to Libya, Syria, Egypt etc.


They were used against the miners back in the 80s.

*Recession,  Inner City Riots, Royal Wedding, & LUFC playing crap. It seems I  went to bed last night & somehow woke up in 1981. On the plus side  at least we may get 'Ghost Town' by The Specials back in at Number  1...that was a tune.

*

----------


## astasinim

Looks Apple mac isn't very popular down in Tottenham.

----------


## English Noodles

> They were used against the miners back in the 80s.


 It was being considered using troops to "aid the civil power" as the  police were becoming over stretched. To use a country's army against its own  people is wrong, and I'm sure most would agree.

Though I could imagine a Thatcher version of the SS  Leibstandarte, I was under the belief that the plan of using troops during the strike was never  implemented.

----------


## Gerbil

> Looks Apple mac isn't very popular down in Tottenham.


Can see that being used in future PC vs Mac adverts. "9 out of 10 rampaging looters prefer a PC to a Mac"  :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

> It was being considered using troops to "aid the civil power" as the  police were becoming over stretched. To use a country's army against its own  people is wrong, and I'm sure most would agree.
> 
> Though I could imagine a Thatcher version of the SS  Leibstandarte, I was under the belief that the plan of using troops during the strike was never  implemented.


Trust me Noodles they were used. They were given police uniforms with no serial number on the epaulettes, thats how easy it was to spot them. Even the regular bobbies admitted that troops were intermingled within the ranks, according to some of the guys who were there. On a personal note, I was in the army with some guys who were used on the picket line, although I must admit, I dont recall to what extent they were used.

----------


## FarangRed

In other countries where such  civil disobedience is not tolerated, water cannon that soaks the rioters  in foul smelling water, quickly clears the streets.  The Police should  have dealt with this sooner, and in a firmer way, and prevented all that  property damage.

----------


## blue

Guess there lies the reason the governments like immigrants
they riot and act like  the animals that they are
people get scared
the police get more powers 
no one complains

----------


## FarangRed

Why don't the average white people realise the problems that blacks bring into countries?

Greece, France, Italy, America and Britain all have seen blacks rioting  because the coppers do their job and shoot a drug dealing scumbag tooled  up with a firearm.

Blacks wonder why they're "victimised" maybe it's because they're an  animalistic, violent, backwards race of people who have yet to evolve  and who have no place in a civilised society.

I know I've said this before but god, I hope the famine in Africa  spreads across the entire continent and wipes as many out as possible.

----------


## English Noodles

> I hope the famine in Africa spreads across the entire continent and wipes as many out as possible.


What a fucking wanker you are.

----------


## crippen

Tottenham riot: IPCC statement following death of Mark Duggan - Telegraph

 :mid:

----------


## FarangRed

Muslims will be watching and next time the state "annoys" them it's going to be rioting and looting   I know how I'd have dealt with the black riots in London; Martial law  and shoot to kill. If they feel manly enough to burn cars and loot shops  they should be brave enough to face what's coming to them. Fair enough?  Unfortunately it's a pipe dream though. It's England where you go to  jail if you kill an armed intruder in your house where your children  sleep

----------


## FarangRed

> Tottenham riot: IPCC statement following death of Mark Duggan - Telegraph


What a bunch of fuking monkeys there

----------


## Gerbil

It's August. Traditional rioting season in London.

----------


## IceSpike

If that Arsehole came Home with my Daughter I would shite my shorts.

----------


## crippen

Pictured: The 'gangsta' gunman killed in shoot-out with police whose death sparked riots
By REBECCA CAMBER
Last updated at 12:13 PM on 7th August 2011




Gunman: Mark Duggan shot the officer in the side of his chest with a handgun
Staring at the camera and making a gun symbol with his fingers, this is the dead 'gangster' whose death sparked the Tottenham riots.
Mark Duggan, 29, was in a car being followed by police during a covert operation on Thursday.
But Duggan, a known offender from London’s notorious Broadwater Farm Estate, became aware that he was being followed and opened fire on the officers.
He shot the officer from Scotland Yard’s elite firearms squad CO19 in the side of his chest with a handgun.
The bullet lodged in the police radio that the undercover officer was carrying in a side pocket.
Armed officers shot the gunman dead seconds later.
Residents said at least three shots were fired when officers swooped during the evening rush hour at about 6.15pm.
The Evening Standard quoted the dead man's girlfriend Simone Wilson, 29, as saying she was 'shocked' to learn her boyfriend of 13 years was carrying a gun.
A witness said the shooting took place near a bus stop and medics tried to save the man’s life as he lay in the street.
One witness said the victim was an ‘elder’ from the Broadwater Farm Estate, a short distance away. 



Fatal: A man was shot dead by police in north London last night in an incident where an officer was also wounded



Inquiry: The Independent Police Complaints Commission has now launched an investigation into the shooting at Tottenham Hale
The phrase is used to describe people who are well known and respected by residents.
Broadwater Farm was the scene of violent riots that led to the death of Pc Keith Blakelock in 1985.

One source said: ‘We can only hope that the backlash from the community is not severe – it is effectively a death in custody.’ 
Miss Wilson said Mr Duggan, also known as Starrish Mark, had become increasingly paranoid after a cousin was stabbed to death in a nightclub in March.
A police spokesman said: ‘The Directorate of Professional Standards and Independent Police Complaints Commission have been informed.’
An IPCC spokesman said that at around 6.15pm yesterday officers from Trident, accompanied by officers from the Specialist Firearms Command (CO19), stopped a minicab to carry out an arrest.
'Shots were fired and a 29-year-old man, who was a passenger in the cab, died at the scene,' he said.
The attempted arrest was part of a pre-planned operation under Trident.
It is believed that two shots were fired by a firearms officer, equipped with a Heckler & Koch MP5 carbine. A non-police issue handgun was recovered at the scene.
An officer's radio which appears to have a bullet lodged in it has also been recovered.
'Both the radio and the handgun are being sent for expedited forensic tests,' the spokesman added.


Read more: 'Gangster' Mark Duggan shot by police in back of London cab after shootout | Mail Online

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Heckler & Koch MP5 carbine


That's what I like, no fucking around. :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Tottenham is one of the most deprived areas in all of England, with nearly half of all children living in poverty,
> ...


Notice it says the children live in poverty.

The adults receive the money, I'm sure you can finish the equation.

----------


## English Noodles

> medics tried to save the man’s life as he lay in the street.


Why? :Confused:

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by astasinim
> 
> They were used against the miners back in the 80s.
> 
> 
>  It was being considered using troops to "aid the civil power" as the  police were becoming over stretched. To use a country's army against its own  people is wrong, and I'm sure most would agree.
> 
> Though I could imagine a Thatcher version of the SS  Leibstandarte, I was under the belief that the plan of using troops during the strike was never  implemented.


Very efficient at invoking Godwin's Law, aren't we Insel Affe.  :yerman: 




> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> I really do believe that  civil disorder and destruction on this scale needs the army to be bought  into play, if only our pussy arsed politicians had the balls required  to do just that then maybe these people would think twice before acting  out their animalistic tendencies.
> 
> 
> The day the government uses  troops in aid of civil power in England's capital city will be a very  very sad day for the UK.
> 
> No different to Libya, Syria, Egypt etc.


Pretty different actually if you think about it... 
you are comparing ruthless murdering bullying regimes suppressing initially peaceful protest for democracy and rights with...
ruthless murdering bullying gangsters suppressing initially peaceful law enforcement agencies doing their job of maintaining democracy and rights.

Even a cursory glance at British history will show you how the use of the military to maintain order is the norm, not the exception in our history; and frankly, the military are arguably a bit more reliable than the police at doing it, as they understand a bit better the consequences of shooting at raving savages.

----------


## English Noodles

> you are comparing ruthless murdering bullying regimes suppressing initially peaceful protest for democracy and rights with... ruthless murdering bullying gangsters suppressing initially peaceful law enforcement agencies doing their job of maintaining democracy and rights.


So you're trying to tell me that the UK government is not a ruthless murdering bullying regime?

What the hell is it doing in all these foreign countries then?

----------


## StrontiumDog

*PhotoBlog - Dozens of fires set during riots in north London
*
*Dozens of fires set during riots in north London*


_Luke MacGregor / Reuters
Firemen  hose down buildings set alight during riots in Tottenham, north London,  Aug. 7. Rioters throwing petrol bombs battled police in a economically  deprived district of London overnight, setting patrol cars, buildings  and a double-decker bus on fire in some of the worst disorder seen in  the capital for recent years._

_NBC, msnbc.com and news services report:_

On  the north side of Tottenham High Road on Saturday night, one rioter  told the UK's Channel 4 News that he was "here to tell the police they  can't abuse us, harass us. We won't put up with it, this is just the  beginning, this is war, and this is what you get — fire."

The BBC  reported that its TV news crew and satellite truck came under attack  from youths. Sky News also said it was forced to temporarily withdraw  camera crews from the area as the situation became increasingly volatile  early Sunday.

A spokesman for British Prime Minister David Cameron branded the rioting as "utterly unacceptable."

"There is no justification for the aggression the police and the public faced, or for the damage to property," the spokesman told the BBC.

Widespread looting was also reported Sunday morning in the nearby Wood Green district of north London.

Read more here.

----------


## English Noodles

Typical Southerners.

----------


## Hampsha

Does this add to the indigenous Europeans against the 'foreigners' as with the Norway thing? Seems to be tension growing and with the economy crap it would seem more stuff like this would be happening more often. Seems like times are tough in a lot of places these days.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Does this add to the indigenous Europeans against the 'foreigners' as with the Norway thing? Seems to be tension growing and with the economy crap it would seem more stuff like this would be happening more often. Seems like times are tough in a lot of places these days.


Yes, I can certainly see a right wing lunatic in England gunning down a load of young conservatives because of his outrage at a riot, which turned into opportunist looting, in a high crime area of a major capital.

Give me strength.

----------


## alwarner

You get a few hot days together and inner city areas get tense.

Let alone a copper killing on of their own.

no jobs. no money. hot. = riot.

----------


## English Noodles

If this is what they do in the UK when someone shoots a monkey, then they should be really going at it in Norway after the Polar bear was shot.

----------


## English Noodles

> the family of the dead cnut organised the protest. ('e was a lavverly boy, nevah 'urt a fly, gawd bless 'im)  demanding justice.


You have to admit though that it's strange how black model citizens and pillars of society who have never  done anything wrong or illegal keep getting mistakenly killed by Police  and drug dealing gang members.

Really weird!

----------


## ribblerat

*BREAKING  NEWS: 
*

*calmness descends on the streets of Tottenham as Paul Gascoigne  turns up with sixteen buckets of Kentucky Fried Chicken!*

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Funny I did mention about the amount of our ethnic majority I see standing around here allday .


Funny you didn't mention the substantial ethnic minority in Tottenham. A Hot Spurs player once had banana skins thrown at him on the pitch together with monkey chants. It ain't a pleasant place. Having said that I'd agree that the police should have full rights to go after the thugs of any colour. Fuck em all.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ah bless, the whinging gits are complaining because only a Chief Inspector came to tell them the shooting was with the IPCC.

They wanted a suiperintendent or higher.

They don't appear to realise they are shitty little criminals and not a group with special needs (well not the ones they think they have anyway).

Get in there and raid every flat in Broadwater Farm, you'll find guns, drugs and fuck knows what else is there.

C**ts.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^
Yeah it's BS in'it?

----------


## alwarner

fuck the police IMO.

We all whinge about the BIB being bent as fuck, but a lot of the time the cops in the UK are worse.  They hide behind a facade of respectability.  It stinks.  Coppers are power hungry little cúnts.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Nonsense. The Gang leaders are trying to send a message saying "come down on us and we'll riot".

The message back should be"riot and we'll nail every one of you fuckers".

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Personally, whilst I have no love for coppers either, I'd take a British cop any day over those of other countries - most certainly those of the USA. Other countries' police forces should be lining up in London to learn how to be polite and helpful - the Public's peacekeepers - which seems to be a concept completely lost on most of these places. Just some fat cnut talking loud and disrespectful to you - even when pulled over for some minor thing

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Nonsense. The Gang leaders are trying to send a message saying "come down on us and we'll riot".
> 
> The message back should be"riot and we'll nail every one of you fuckers".


Again - I think that's right.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I don't care what excuses these "community leaders" were coming out with, no-one on the streets of London wants criminals carrying guns, and the sooner the government start doing something about it, the better.

One of these chimps was banging on about him having it "in a sock" as if that matters. Well fuck you son, he had a firearm so fucking hard luck.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

On topics like this, there should be a spotlight that illumines a silhouette of gingery bollocks onto the night skies, to summon AntRobertson to clean house of some of the unsavoury elements herein.

----------


## harrybarracuda

No hint of "gangsta" there then.



Wonder how much the visible bling cost? And what paid for it?

----------


## Bobcock

> A Hot Spurs player once had banana skins thrown at him on the pitch together with monkey chants.


Nonsense.

Spurs were never known as a racist club.

Cyrille Regis of West Brom was the famous recipient of bananas at West Ham.

No Spurs black player, and there have been many many (Tottenham was the club with the most black fans in London along with Arsenal) has ever been racially abused by his own fans.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^^
Ah well, one eye will now be looking in a different direction to the other.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

They're well known for their Jewish following !

----------


## alwarner

> Nonsense. The Gang leaders are trying to send a message saying "come down on us and we'll riot".
> 
> The message back should be"riot and we'll nail every one of you fuckers".


I hadn't thought of it like that.


This isn't purely gang related though, surely?

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> A Hot Spurs player once had banana skins thrown at him on the pitch together with monkey chants.
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Spurs were never known as a racist club.
> 
> ...


But they did racially abuse Sol Campbell when he played for Portsmouth.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> A Hot Spurs player once had banana skins thrown at him on the pitch together with monkey chants.
> 
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> Spurs were never known as a racist club.
> 
> ...


Yes - you're right - let me correct this - it's slightly mixed together. It was Garth Crooks who was the receiver of racist chants (as a black) playing for Spurs but at away games. And it was Spurs' fans in 1997 that suffered racist chants (anti-Jewish) by visiting fans (Tottenham and nearby areas have concentrations of London's small Jewish population). http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Racism_in_association_football

----------


## harrybarracuda

Tottenham fans certainly love reminding Man Utd fans about Munich. They don't take it well when they get "gas the jews" chants back though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


Actually they were abusing him a long time before that. Apparently he turned homosexual when he had to go to Arsenal to win a league title.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh and apparently Emmanuel Adebayor's mother was a prostitute and his dad washed elephants.

----------


## alwarner

> Oh and apparently Emmanuel Adebayor's mother was a prostitute and *his dad washed elephants*.


that's probably true.  :yerman:  ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## harrybarracuda

I do remember some cub reporter sent to do a story on racism in football by covering a Millwall game a few years ago, and writing a story saying that the Millwall fans were obviously Nazi, because they were raising their arms and going "Seig Heil!".

Someone had to explain to the twerp that they were actually playing Brighton & Hove Albion, and the chants were in fact that of "Seagulls! Seagulls!".

 :Smile:

----------


## alwarner

ha ha!

----------


## jamescollister

Many parts of the UK are no go areas for policing, PC dictates that these areas are left alone. Ordinary working people have to live and work in them, but the law of the land stops at the border. The police are in a lose lose situation, if they act they are picking on the blacks, if thay stay away the crime spirals. The Government has to say that the rule of law applies to all, not just the white people. Jim

----------


## who

> Very few of the articles actually mention the Reuters comment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Aug.7 - Riots erupt in north London during protests over the shooting of a man by police *during an exchange of gunfire.*
> 
> ...


.
----- Build a wall around the niggers, no doors ----
.
But in a way it serves them right for letting all those black into the country in the 1st place.  Playing 'Empire' and handing out citizenship like it was/is worthless...
.

----------


## Ambrosia

It's a good thing you've got over 4 million cameras there. They really do a lot of good.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

So how does Victoria like it again? That was pretty nasty..

----------


## English Noodles

> They're well known for their Jewish following !


But last night was taking their dislike of pigs a bit far.

----------


## blue

Why did they riot ?
they had  all the shops they needed .
The money shop even has  a special offer-
for first users , then only  for  £90

** Representative Example: Pay only £9.99 (normally £16.99) for a £90.01 loan, interest rate of 11.1% (fixed) with our special offer. 260.2% APR representative,* *repaid in 30 days*

----------


## alwarner

> *Many parts of the UK are no go areas for policing*, PC dictates that these areas are left alone. Ordinary working people have to live and work in them, but the law of the land stops at the border. The police are in a lose lose situation, if they act they are picking on the blacks, if thay stay away the crime spirals. The Government has to say that the rule of law applies to all, not just the white people. Jim


rubbish. name 5 areas.

----------


## Gerbil

> One witness said the victim was an elder from the Broadwater Farm Estate, a short distance away. The phrase is used to describe people who are well known and respected by residents.


'elder'??? Fucking 'elder'????

he was a 29 year old fucking convicted criminal and 'gangster'. Not fucking Nelson Mandela!  :Sad:

----------


## Satonic

I was born in edmonton, But grew up in islington. My family owned a few gyms in tottenham, one very close to where this all took place.

10 years ago I was going out partying in tottenham and felt relatively safe, that changed very quickly.

I don't know if any of you guys have lived around there but the opera house and aztec lounge used to be a good night out (clubs).

Then it all got very dark very quickly with all these wanna be gangsters moving in. They called themsevles the Man Dem Crew. Apparently this guy that got shot was associated.

Here is some info on the gang https://sites.google.com/site/london...ndem-northstar

I haven't been there for 8 years now, and my family have sold all but 1 of the gyms. It's become a very nasty place.

----------


## Stinky

> The day the government uses troops in aid of civil power in England's capital city will be a very very sad day for the UK.
> 
> No different to Libya, Syria, Egypt etc.


Britan isn't the country of our fathers, it's become a mongrel nation of often intolerant cultures that have little to zero respect for British culture British law or their fellow man, these rioters are just such people and if the police aren't equipped to deal with them, which they obviously aren't, then the army needs to be brought into play, saying that we're no better than these other countries you mention doesn't mean anything as we obviously have different standards of acceptability and a better trained army that would be deployed with a stricter code of conduct than what would be the case in these countries.  I'm not advocating shooting people for the slightest of infractions but a stronger form of law enforcement at a time when it's blatantly required,  if however certain rioters want to loose off a few rounds because that's the way its done in back in their old country then sure take the fuckers out. 
A lot of the people living in the area last night would have been terrified, in fear of their and their families lives and these people need and deserve protecting from the mob intent on violence and destruction. You can't forget that a lot of the rioters are armed, the culture is a gun culture and thats unacceptable in a country where the police are often unarmed.

----------


## klong toey

Look on the bright side of it,any caught and charged,will be dealt sever sentences.
Warm dry accommodation,running hot water on suite toilet,3 hot meals a day.
Access to a gym,sky tv,pool tables,play stations,drugs alcohol.
All paid for by us idiots that work for a living.

----------


## Stinky

> Build a wall around the niggers, no doors ----
> .
> But in a way it serves them right for letting all those black into the country in the 1st place. Playing 'Empire' and handing out citizenship like it was/is worthless...


It has to be said, you really are a first class arsehole.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Widespread looting was also reported Sunday morning in the nearby Wood Green district of north London.


 
Thats because its a protest against the heavy handed police tactics ,, its fvk all to do with what comes natural to a monkey 



> Funny you didn't mention the substantial ethnic minority in Tottenham


Why would I ?? at that time of the day they are like me ,, working for a living and paying taxes to help the less fortunate ethnic majority in OUR ???? Country  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> often intolerant cultures that have little to zero respect for British culture


I have heard people talk of this 'British culture' and how the immigrants don't respect it quite often since being back in the UK. I can't quite put my finger on what is actually meant by the term 'British culture', would you care to enlighten me, as everyone who I have asked to explain what 'British culture' is to me has so far been unable to do so.

----------


## Stinky

> I can't quite put my finger on what is actually meant by the term 'British culture', would you care to enlighten me, as everyone who I have asked to explain what 'British culture' is to me has so far been unable to do so.


A difficult one as Britain in so much cultural transition and at such a fast pace.
As I've already said...



> Britan isn't the country of our fathers


So how do I define British culture?? Buck house, the Oxford Cambridge boat race, stiff upper lip, tea and scones, back the underdog, dogging on Sunday night, Football, Wimbledon, sense of fair play, Church of England, Lords, taking the piss  out of Aussies  :Wink: , chugging a yard of real ale.... Zzzz 
Ask a thousand people and you'll get a thousand different answers.

----------


## English Noodles

> So how do I define British culture?? Buck house, the Oxford Cambridge boat race, stiff upper lip, tea and scones, back the underdog, dogging on Sunday night, Football, Wimbledon, sense of fair play, Church of England, Lords, taking the piss out of Aussies , chugging a yard of real ale.... Zzzz Ask a thousand people and you'll get a thousand different answers.


I think what went on in Jew central last night probably had more in common with modern British culture than anything you mentioned above.  :Wink:

----------


## SiLeakHunt

It's kicking off in Enfield now by all accounts !

Cheers

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Stinky
> 
> So how do I define British culture?? Buck house, the Oxford Cambridge boat race, stiff upper lip, tea and scones, back the underdog, dogging on Sunday night, Football, Wimbledon, sense of fair play, Church of England, Lords, taking the piss out of Aussies , chugging a yard of real ale.... Zzzz Ask a thousand people and you'll get a thousand different answers.
> 
> 
> I think what went on in Jew central last night probably had more in common with modern British culture than anything you mentioned above.


You asked me how I define British culture not how a bunch of lawless kunts define it. As I said Britain isn't what it was  :Sad:   it's changing according to the kunts that have come to live here, not that they are all kunts but you know what I mean.
I'm sure in a hundred years Britain will be either a huge prison or the 51st state.

----------


## English Noodles

> it's changing according to the kunts that have come to live here


I watched footage of the looting, looked like a pretty even mix of black and white kids to me. The whites were probably Eastern European mind and the blacks from Sierra Leone or other such place, they would not have been home grown anyway. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Stinky

Influence noodles, the influence and pier pressure on our young will determine the future, when it becomes fashionable to loot and riot people will... Oh wait!
No need for the rollseyes  :Crying:

----------


## English Noodles

I don't think you give the young enough credit, mate. They may surprise you.

----------


## jizzybloke

Loads more pictures here, tottenham - Flickr: Search

----------


## Stinky

^^I hope so but I'm not holding my breadth

----------


## English Noodles

> ^^I hope so but I'm not holding my breadth


Stick a belt on.  :Wink:

----------


## Stinky

and braces too?  :Very Happy:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

The media aren't helping in this situation at all.

Driving home from work tonight I had the bbc news on the radio. The report said something along the lines of:

"Police are pre-pairing for a possible second night of violence after rioting closed down the center of Tottenham last night. The rioting started after a young man in his late twentys was gunned down by police."

Young man in his twentys? Why don't they say "Wanna be ganster who fucking deserved it?"

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Stinky
> ...


You don't need to define British culture (everything that *is* human modernity is ultimately British culture - yes, we *are* the master race  :Very Happy:  ), you just need to (re)assert British ethnic identity, for which there is plenty of clear and reliable evidence.

By letting yourself be drawn into the game of defining the stuff you are talking about as "culture", you are falling into the trap the leftists want you to, where they get you to make a long list of abstract nouns that are universally applicable to any human population on the planet. By also joining in with their deliberately subversive and ambigious use of terms like "culture", you let them then wheel out a couple of well-rehearsed lines from the standard issue box set of lefty tropes.
e.g.: they'll say "Britain has always been a multicultural society", citing the celtic nations and the invading tribes.
This strategy is used to gloss over the real issues which are obvious differences in ethnicity (phenotypes), and ideology (religion, and the etiquettes, norms, and taboos associated), and the self-evident issue that people self-organise along these lines no matter how many Mandela centres and "positive action programmes" are constructed.

There is no such thing as "white"; there's no such thing as "black"; there's no such thing as "race", people do not have "heritage" or "culture" in some wispy ineffable sense... there are ethnic groups based on biology; and behavioural memes based on ideology and evolutionary psychology. Nothing has changed since Aristotle (or before).

...returning to the story, take the obvious ethnic aspect out of it, and you have a situation where someone decided to carry a gun in a taxi, and was being followed by police. When challenged he decided it made sense to shoot at armed police, and they shot back, and he lost, and now the "kummyoointeh" is out trying to suggest that this is the British Rodney King.
Had one of his bullets hit a policeman, would he have been a hero to the marauding swaggaring behooded oafs who assembled outside the pig farm?
You can imagine the media's response then.

Either way there's a larger set of issues that you can look at at different levels.
1. Young Africans trying to emulate gangsta heros in America because it is all they can aspire to in terms of personal success if they can't get signed by a football team or a record company. Snatching any opportunity to exact economic and sexual violence upon their locality - much as in Africa.
2. Areas of the UK that have become complete non-indigenous colonies resembling parts of the developing world in terms of infrastructure, ethnic composition, and economic out put, because the indigenous people simply don't want them in the country at all - but to be transferred to America or Africa.
3. Trigger-happy police who don't understand how to de-escalate a situation; again, maybe trying to emulate heroes in America... I mean do we really need to import American films, music, TV, language, and social problems to this extent? Why are given this false dilemma of being in the USA or the EUSSR?

 :UK:

----------


## jizzybloke



----------


## Bobcock

> But they did racially abuse Sol Campbell when he played for Portsmouth.


That was his sexuality not his race......and the Judas cvnt got everything he deserved....




> It was Garth Crooks who was the receiver of racist chants (as a black) playing for Spurs but at away games.


No more than any other player...., but in those days any clubs with black players would cop shit at clubs that were known for not having them at the time of were known to have a racist element in the crowd. Not particularly relevant to this thread or Tottenham.




> Oh and apparently Emmanuel Adebayor's mother was a prostitute and his dad washed elephants.


Again, all good hard solid provable facts, Terry Neill's mother was also a whore and don Howe copulated with Charlie Nicholas....the list goes on in regard to the dysfunctionality of that club down the road.....

Seriously though....in my early days as a Spurs supporter we'd often stay up in Tottenham for the evening after a game..... that changed though, not a nice place at night.... and I haven't been for close to 15 years.

----------


## who

> Oh and apparently Emmanuel Adebayor's mother was a prostitute and his dad washed elephants.


.
---- Harry, if I have a heart attack laughing at you remarks I'm going to hunt you down (on a clean elephant) ----
.

----------


## crippen

Bullet fired at officer 'belonged to police', fuelling fury about shooting of father-of-four
By REBECCA CAMBER
Last updated at 12:03 AM on 8th August 2011




Mark Duggan: The bullet which he was thought to have fired at police in fact may have come from the police themselves
The bullet which lodged in a police officers radio in the gunfight which led to Mark Duggan being shot dead was police issue ammunition, it was reported last night.
The revelation will fuel the fury in Tottenham about the killing of the father of four by armed officers.
The bullet which was found lodged in the radio of one of the officers at the scene is still undergoing forensic tests. It was initially suggested by the Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) that Met officers returned fire after someone in the minicab opened fire.
But sources have said the first ballistics examinations suggested it was police issue.
These are very distinct as the Metropolitan Police uses hollowed-out bullets designed not to pass through an object. 
The news has undermined suggestions that there was an exchange of fire between Mr Duggan and the police before he died.
Yesterday the IPCC was forced to deny reports that Mr Duggan was assassinated as rumours spread like wildfire on the internet that he was unarmed, having put his gun down on the ground when he was shot.
Mr Duggans brothers Shaun Hall said he would never have shot at police, saying it was utter rubbish.
My brothers not that sort of person, he said. Hes not stupid to shoot at the police, thats ridiculous.
Mr Hall said he did not condone the rioting. I know people are frustrated, theyre angry out there at the moment, but I would say please try and hold it down. Please dont make this about my brothers life, he was a good man.


Read more: Tottenham riot: Bullet fired at officer 'belonged to police', fuelling fury about shooting of Mark Duggan | Mail Online

----------


## Vlad the Impaler

> Why don't the average white people realise the problems that blacks bring into countries?
> 
> Greece, France, Italy, America and Britain all have seen blacks rioting  because the coppers do their job and shoot a drug dealing scumbag tooled  up with a firearm.
> 
> Blacks wonder why they're "victimised" maybe it's because they're an  animalistic, violent, backwards race of people who have yet to evolve  and who have no place in a civilised society.
> 
> I know I've said this before but god, I hope the famine in Africa  spreads across the entire continent and wipes as many out as possible.



This is a great post.  FarandRed should be made President of the new world.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Again, all good hard solid provable facts, Terry Neill's mother was also  a whore and don Howe copulated with Charlie Nicholas....the list goes  on in regard to the dysfunctionality of that club down the road.....


Yes you never see any of that nonsense in thrilling Pathe News footage of Tottenham winning the league title. (As long as you don't mind that it's in black and white of course).

 :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Seeing as you have shown yourself to be a bastion of British culture, you should know that it's not the winning but the taking part that counts....

----------


## Nokturnal

> I don't care what excuses these "community leaders" were coming out with, no-one on the streets of London wants criminals carrying guns, and the sooner the government start doing something about it, the better.
> 
> One of these chimps was banging on about him having it "in a sock" as if that matters. Well fuck you son, he had a firearm so fucking hard luck.


He most likely had it in a sock so that the spent shells wouldn't be left behind....If a man decide's to point weapons at police, That man and his family should expect he has chose his own fate.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Looting in several parts of London last night. Every piece of footage I've seen shows nothing but blacks, and they aren't protesting, they're just robbing.

Of course, pointing that out automatically makes me a racist.

----------


## rawlins

How is Peckham doing Jizzy?... 




> *London riots: Looting and violence continues*
> 
>  
> 
> 
>                        Police  have condemned a wave of "copycat criminal activity" across London in a  second night of looting and disorder following riots in Tottenham.
> 
> 
>                            Officers had been attacked and a number of police vehicles had been damaged, the Metropolitan Police said. A Foot Locker shop in Brixton, south London, was set on fire while other nearby stores were looted. Three officers were hurt when a vehicle hit them as they tried to make an arrest in Waltham Forest, east London.
> ...


BBC News - London riots: Looting and violence continues

----------


## sabang

So the police shot dead an acknowledged scumbag after he shot one of them.
Maybe they weren't rioting in Tottenham after all- just celebrating.

----------


## madjbs

Read the latest reports, It appears the bullet which they first claim was fired at them was police issue.

----------


## Bobcock

> Looting in several parts of London last night. Every piece of footage I've seen shows nothing but blacks, and they aren't protesting, they're just robbing.


One mans robbing is another mans protest......

Nah fuck it, that's crap innit!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Read the latest reports, It appears the bullet which they first claim was fired at them was police issue.


Or not, depending on which tabloid newspaper you choose to believe.

I'm sure they'll find out once they've hacked a few IPCC phones....

----------


## harrybarracuda

*I am absolutely disgusted the way my fellow man was behaving last-night. I have family that live 100 yards from Tottenham High Road. All that fire, fighting and looting was bang out of order, it was a frightening experience for all concerned.



On an unrelated issue, we are selling 35 blu-ray players, 14 iphones and 12 52inch hd 3d ready tv's, anyone interested I'll be doing a plot on the local car boot sale next week end.*

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> *Many parts of the UK are no go areas for policing*, PC dictates that these areas are left alone. Ordinary working people have to live and work in them, but the law of the land stops at the border. The police are in a lose lose situation, if they act they are picking on the blacks, if thay stay away the crime spirals. The Government has to say that the rule of law applies to all, not just the white people. Jim
> 
> 
> rubbish. name 5 areas.


 How about the 5 biggest cities in England, they all have areas where the traditional British policing by consent is not an option. In these areas the police are looked upon as a enemy not a friend. PC Plod is more lickily to be spat on threatened and attacked than assisted by the public. This intern leads to the police turning a blind eve to minor offences for fear of sparking a racial incident. The scum then run the streets. The areas become  slums and no go areas for ordianary people. Been there done that, Wests Mids. Jim

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by alwarner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


Toxteth and Croxteth in Liverpool, Moss Side in Manchester, St. Pauls in Bristol, Handsworth in Birmingham, Brixton in London. And let's not forget the self-made criminal ghetto that is Broadwater Farm.

These are difficult areas to police for Metropolitan police authorities.

But other Police authorities have equally lawless areas from which they generally choose to stay outside. Blackbird Leys outside Oxford, Meadow Well outside Newcastle, and numerous other shitholes like Sunderland, Blackburn, North Shields, etc.

But it would be fair to say that not all of these have the same racial tensions as the aforementioned Famous Five (Or Seven I posted to flesh it out more accurately).

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Looters should be shot on sight. 

Its extreme, but it's really the only way their type can be contained.

----------


## English Noodles

> The Met said it had dealt with several incidents of "copycat criminal activity" across the city.


Monkey see, monkey do.

----------


## English Noodles

> On an unrelated issue, we are selling 35 blu-ray players, 14 iphones and 12 52inch hd 3d ready tv's, anyone interested I'll be doing a plot on the local car boot sale next week end.


Plenty of stolen goods being sold today on the black market, or as it's known in Tottenham, the market.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

> In these areas the police are looked upon as a enemy not a friend.


 
Not a massive fan of the police myself !

Cheers

----------


## harrybarracuda

Apparently this video is being used to show how brutal the police were to some '16 year old girl'.

Not much to see, but you can hear what the police had to deal with.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

In the 'earlier' days of mobile phones, I recall getting a wrong number once on my mobile. I politely told the woman she had the wrong number - but she wouldn't believe me - she was drunk. She phoned back three times threatening me. The nicest was when she offered to "come over there and stab your fuckin face".

Anyway, and of course even back then, her number appeared on my phone. So I handed it all over to the police, who of course took note but weren't going to do anything about it.

Two days later I got another call - duirng the day - same voice (I'm good at recognizing voices) asking more politely for the same name. I told her she had the wrong number.

Now of course I had her number too - from her OFFICE.

I handed that over to police and told them it was a black woman's voice - husky timber, with "f"s for '"th"s etc.. The officer said 'well you must be a very good judge of race to tell by someone on the phone. But okay we'll check it out.'

They did. She was a black woman working as a receptionist in the EC area of London. The police issued her a warning - and phoned me to let me know. I then called her back and told HER to fuck off. No warning was issued to me.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OhOh

It's spread to Brixton, South London where the riots were a few years ago.



They gave her a box, the guy had to sit on a bollard. It may have disappeared if she tried it.

----------


## blue

When the darkies rioted in Brixton in the 1980s
the government built them the largest sports  centre in Europe
wonder what they will get this time ?

----------


## SiLeakHunt

Olympic Stadium !

----------


## Hampsha

> 


 
Sounds like they've picked up the English language well. "It's a fuckin' gurl you [at][at][at][at]! It's a fucking gurl you [at][at][at][at]" 


Is England hot at the moment? It is summer. That can add to it all if people don't want to stay indoors because of the heat. Seems a lot of the worst riots happen in the heat of the summer.

----------


## Gerbil

New Planet of the Apes movie released last Friday, showing hundreds of apes and monkeys rampaging through a city center smashing everything in their way.

Tottenham / London riots begin the next day.

Coincidence? I think not....

----------


## blue

> Is England hot at the moment? It is summer


Not really hot ,just warm
It is   nice and light till late though
 sunsets about 8 40 pm
the wait for the dark must make them angry

----------


## Begbie

Will the Olympics committee have time to move the 2012 games to a safer location ?

Mogidishu?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Was a mistake to give it to London in the first place IMO.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
>  
>  In these areas the police are looked upon as a enemy not a friend. 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...


Lots of people aren't, but I had villains come to me who were going down  for a time , asking  if I could keep an eye on ther old mum. They had a trust in the local bobby to do the right thing. Times have changed and it is not a better world for it. Jim

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Nice story Jim. Yes - it's changed for the worse. Much worse - though not all immigrants or blacks are to blame as some would have us believe (though I say let the police have at em in Tottenham, Brixton wherever). But it's just worse. Full stop.

----------


## Gerbil

> though not all immigrants or blacks are to blame as some would have us believe


Of course it's not all of them. Some of them were on holiday and couldnt get back in time for the riots.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Greened you cause you're such a good "shit"

----------


## jizzybloke

> How is Peckham doing Jizzy?...


Pretty quiet so far....

----------


## madjbs

> In these areas the police are looked upon as a enemy not a friend.


 
I thought that was pretty much the view held by everyone these days? Brought about by the over enforcement and criminalization of people for minor motoring offenses etc.. and the under enforcement or interest in tackling things which matter to most people, such as anti social behaviour, theft etc..

----------


## nigelandjan

> Will the Olympics committee have time to move the 2012 games to a safer location ?


         Hopefully not ,, and hopefully it will spread east to Stratford to burn that bastard waste of money down,, that no one here except Seb Coe,s immediate family seem remotely interested in ,, oh almost forgot the pissheads in the corporate boxes having a jolly up while the egg and spoon race in on .





> I thought that was pretty much the view held by everyone these days? Brought about by the over enforcement and criminalization of people for minor motoring offenses etc.. and the under enforcement or interest in tackling things which matter to most people, such as anti social behaviour, theft etc..


            Spot on Madj ,,,,,,,, I got no time for the shits hiding in hedges doing the general public going about their work doing 31mph in a 30 limit ,, they have now invested thousands in rearward facing cameras + cctv units to spy on all those naughty public on phones/ eating / drinking etc £60 + 3 points all day long. 
         Your home gets broken into  "  Oh sorry sir we have no available officers theyr,e all hiding in the hedges ,  the best we can do sir is give you a crime number " 
        Roughly translated,,,,,,,,,, theyr,es fvk all money in looking for your old toot sir ,,

----------


## blue

Fuk the Olympics
14 000 0000 000 pounds  was spent,
and it was built by  a huge army of near min wage East Europeans , alongside  low paid African security guards-
 so where did the money go ? - to consultants. and wankers like Sebastian Coe
when it opens , it's going to be run by a massive army of liberal volunteers + people forced in from welfare.

I lived in that area last year and there was no training at all  offered to young people or anyone else.
British people have a right to riot
Immigrants do not ; if you don't like it piss off back to Africa etc.

----------


## jizzybloke

watching BBC news and they say a bus is on fire in Peckham now along with looting going on a few miles away in Lewisham!

----------


## daveboy

^^
Moron

----------


## klong toey

A few tweets.
1847: Mr Clegg has told a town hall meeting of guests invited by London radio station LBC that recalling Parliament is not a priority: "I totally back the very brave police officers.. and that's the priority right now, not politicians talking to each other at Westminster."
1845: Footage is coming in from Lewisham, south London, showing a fire burning in a street where at least one vehicle has been set ablaze.
1842: Transport for London says a bus has been set on fire in Peckham, south-east London.





1913: John W Rees tweets: Police 
blocking Lwr Clapton Rd when I left 10m ago after electronics shop window smashed #londonriots
1909: Deputy Assistant Commissioner Steve Kavanagh says extra officers have been drafted in to police the capital's streets this evening: "People who are using current events as an excuse or cover to break the law, steal, attack police officers and cause fear to Londoners will not be tolerated by the vast majority of Londoners and us."

1907: Jonny Apps tweets: Just seen 
small pockets of young guys hooded with scarfs round face on walworth Rd. Definite storm brewing in sky and on ground #londonriots

1907: Dave Rogers tweets: And I don't 
care what started the #londonriots. It's gone too far. Time to stop, kids. There are other means.
1906: More pictures, this time from Hackney. Here was the scene earlier outside a branch of the workwear store Carhartt.

----------


## English Noodles

"Da people here are so racist yeah. Dey treat us like scum init. Dey fink we all steal stuff and that."

Fuck off you uneducated monkey fuck.

----------


## OhOh

> watching BBC news and they say a bus is on fire in Peckham now along with looting going on a few miles away in Lewisham!


This is just the kids setting up the no-go zones in  the afternoon. The main event, petrol bombs, rockets at police heicopters etc will take place after 10 when it gets dark.

A lot of "static" on the media links, plans are being made. As some have said the "prosperity" trumpeted by the politicians when the Olympics were "awarded" has missed the local population entirely.

There are a lot of frustrated "locals" being persecuted, shot dead, stopped and searched by a very ham fisted Met police force. Baton charges, kettling, armed horses charging at civilians. The under dogs unemployed due to their poor education, living on "benefits" in overcrowded housing have not a lot to lose.

I spoke to my brother who lives in Brixton today. He says a large police presence in the centre, lots of traffic detours, tube station closed intermittently and gangs being chased through the streets last night by mounted police.

The met police story of the original killing of a youth has been "corrected", the original story of a "shoot out" has been denied - their was no shoot out. The published report that a policeman's life was saved as a bullet allegedly hitting his radio has been amended and the "bullet" is allegedly from a police weapon.

Not too reassuring and London is on fire again tonight.

----------


## jizzybloke

I can hear helicopters flying about nearby now, I'm not going out to look if I can see anything because I can't be arsed!

----------


## English Noodles

I think it's important to remind  ourselves that not all black people are stereotypical thieves and  arsonists.

The vast majority are in fact drug dealers and rapists.

----------


## English Noodles

Fucking nigger on TV just now trashing everything he gets his hands on,  destroying his own society bit by bit and he's too fucking stupid to  realise.

But that's enough of Barack Obama's speech - let's get back to the riots.

----------


## Gerbil

^  :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

Bet Enfield got a rude suprise lastnight ,,, I bet they thought they was abit upmarket up there .

As for Brixton if sorry ( when ) it goes up tonight they will do a billion pounds of improvements to that shithole

----------


## jizzybloke

Loads of sirens of Police cars, Ambulances and Fire engine (I presume) and even though I can't see any smoke you can smell it in the air!  :Sad:

----------


## Gerbil

Just seen a group of black (what else?) thugs trying to break into a Ladbrokes on the BBC.

What the fuck do they think they're going to be able to loot from a betting shop? Do they think they leave the cash there overnight?  :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Sounds like its about to kickoff in Birmingham.
My Ex form many years ago lives there.

----------


## jizzybloke

Well I'm off out for a bit, popping down to Lewisham to pick myself up a nice new Telly  :Smile:

----------


## ribblerat

Apparently they have had a go at a couple of Mobile Phone shops in Birmingham , and they are looting a Phones4u shop at the moment , sounds very political indeed , Where are the SWP when you need them eh !

----------


## jizzybloke

looters.

----------


## khmen

Mods: Please change the thread title to "Violent Black Savages Ravage London".
 :bananaman:

----------


## jizzybloke

Just seen on the TV that the building next to Greggs the bakers is on fire,
 sweet Jesus not Greggs :tantrum:

----------


## nigelandjan

> looters.


      Thai jasmine or Basmati ?

----------


## jizzybloke

Smashing up and looting a Tesco metro about half a mile away from me!

----------


## nigelandjan

> sweet Jesus not Greggs


    I,m with you there Jizz  ,, they do a rather pleasant thick sliced bloomer and a tidy danish pastry ,, not bad for a company with its origins from oooooooooooop north  :Smile: 

       was gonna buy one in Enfield tommorow ,, mabe end up with some black toast now ( pun intended )

----------


## jizzybloke

:Sad:

----------


## jizzybloke

Getting most of it from here, BBC News - London riots

----------


## jizzybloke

Croydon looks bad, well even worse than usual!

----------


## dirk diggler

It's about to get much worse as most of them will be getting out of bed soon.

Birmingham and Leeds now kicking off too, I believe.



Think the toff's holding out for a blazer?

----------


## khmen

> Smashing up and looting a Tesco metro about half a mile away from me!


Cunting jigaboos, go down and throw a fucking petrol bomb into the shop while theyre all in there looting. Seriously, who's gonna know in all this chaos.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Croydon looks bad, well even worse than usual!


       Lets hope that lovely monument most of us have had the displeasure of visiting Lunatic house is safe from the nasty ethnic majority .

             Thanks for that link Jizz just had a look at that furniture shop well alight live ,, I used to live not too far from there  :Smile:    In them days we had 1 black in our school , his name was Randolph , and we used to all wear Robertson golly wog badges ( and that,s what they was called ) ,,,,,,,,, how times have changed

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well Enoch, I think it's time we tried to get you elevated to Saint status.

Because you spotted it well before any other fucker did.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Listening to some dumb bitch saying that it's important to "get a message out to the community".

Yeah, I'd agree with that. Do this shit and you'll get clumped, nicked, and clumped again.

Politicians have created this mess by years of fucking kow towing to these scum in return for a few votes.

Let the police do their job, which is not selling celebrity stories to the tabloids, but nicking fucking c**t criminals.

And tell the magistrates and judges to do their job and start punishing the wankers properly.

----------


## Gerbil

One hell of a fire in Croydon.  :Sad: 

You can see the tarmac on fire sweeping down the road in waves next to a building which is an absolute inferno.

Is it windy tonight? The fire is burning as if its being driven, like in a firestorm.

----------


## astasinim

We're on standby now. Natives getting restless in chapletowm, Leeds.

----------


## Neo

Get used to it, youths are rioting all over the world for the same reason, no prospects and no money and there are plenty like that in the UK.

----------


## Gerbil

Now Abhisit is free, he could go over there and advise.

I'm sure a few 'live fire zones' would clear up the problems overnight.

----------


## pickel

Hope your safe Jizzy, I'm watching Al Jazeera now and they're showing fires in Peckham.

----------


## Gerbil

> Get used to it, youths are rioting all over the world for the same reason, no prospects and no money and there are plenty like that in the UK.


I have to agree, we haven't seen the last of this. A hard crackdown is needed. Fuck this dealing with 'community leaders' bollocks. If they want to be 'leaders' they should take responsibility for the actions of 'their people'. Let the police off the leash and deal out some good old fashioned summary justice.

----------


## Gerbil

Fuck me, the Birmingham looters aren't too bright, most of them not even bothering to hide their faces!

----------


## jizzybloke

Clapham now too.  :Sad:

----------


## keefus

Don't quite understand looting whilst rioting. At what point do you stop standing up for what you believe in and decide life would be better with a free radio alarm clock?

----------


## blue

any point is good 

I love it blacks looting paki shops 
the prime minister having his holiday cut short
1,000,000 east european trash in the country, no wonder the young cannot find work

----------


## Gerbil

^^ It's absolutely disgusting  :Sad: 

^^^ Put me down for an iPhone please Jizzy.  :bunny3:

----------


## OhOh

> loot from a betting shop


Great big TVs

----------


## OhOh

A little inter racial conflict happening now. The east Europeans are protecting their turf from the Afro Caribbeans. The police are practising a "watching" brief, then walking away. 

When there are 5 coppers against 50 "youths" with bricks, wooden stakes and petrol bombs you would do the same.

Brixton under lock-down, no traffic in or out of Brixton Hill.

----------


## rawlins

Libya now recognising London rioters as legitimate UK government.

Google map here with all the riot locations - appears to have kicked off in Liverpool as well now...   London riots / UK riots: verified areas - Google Maps

----------


## Tom Sawyer

:rofl:

----------


## Mr Brown

This is great TV.

----------


## Bobcock

They should set up camp in Oxford Street, build a stage and get a real movement in motion.

If they don't get their way they could burn and loot there.

----------


## Boon Mee

How 'bout this perspective, eh? :mid: 

Democrats Continue To Accuse The Tea Party Of Terrorism As Leftists Burn London To The Ground.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

I guess all you National Front types will get a kick out of this Asian boy being mugged by a honkie.

----------


## crippen

::chitown::

----------


## Cujo

> Get used to it, youths are rioting all over the world for the same reason, no prospects and no money and there are plenty like that in the UK.


OK, except this isn't 'youths' rioting, it's niggers rioting.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
> Get used to it, youths are rioting all over the world for the same reason, no prospects and no money and there are plenty like that in the UK.
> 
> 
> OK, except this isn't 'youths' rioting, it's niggers rioting.


Youthful niggers?

 What do you expect when the welfare state cannot sustain the socialists dreams any longer, eh?

----------


## Seekingasylum

London ceased to have any significance as a capital city for most of we white civilised folk years ago. With the exception of the nice bits it is now almost wholly given over to immigrants.

Interesting to note though that the mainstream press and BBC et al still accord this untermensch with the absurd oxymoronic description of being a community. Everyone with the meanest of intelligence knows full well immigrants and their spawn develop in isolation to each other separated by a cultural loathing and contempt which far exceeds the crude division of white vs black.

In this particular instance of riot and civil commotion we are seeing the spawn of West Indian immigrants, specifically of Jamaican origin to be accurate, at play.

Doubtless, given their penchant for feckless laziness and endemic stupidity, these coons will become jaded with their exertions and in the nature of their lifestyle will soon retire to their pits and sleep off the effects of whichever drug of choice they have consumed.

For my part, I do loathe these riots if only because of the tedious arguments trotted out by the welfare ridden, socialist apparatchiks in their aftermath seeking to excuse and condone wanton destruction as a legitmate expression for some imaginary grievance against society as a whole. It would be so refreshing to hear the truth for a change: an unruly mob of illiterate, ill educated and unemployable young niggers engaged in riotous assembly in order to loot and destroy wantonly because it was their idea of fun.

----------


## Cujo

> How 'bout this perspective, eh?
> 
> Democrats Continue To Accuse The Tea Party Of Terrorism As Leftists Burn London To The Ground.


Typical fucking septics, turning this into a left/right thing when all it is is a bunch af criminals.
You cannot compare England to the U.S. BM.

----------


## Cujo

> What do you expect when the welfare state cannot sustain the socialists dreams any longer, eh?


by 'socialists' you mean 'dole bludging criminals' right?
Don't assume a single one of these monkeys had a political thought in their life.

----------


## Bangyai

> Don't quite understand looting whilst rioting. At what point do you stop standing up for what you believe in and decide life would be better with a free radio alarm clock?


 
Just outside their front doors  :Confused:

----------


## taxexile

*Red sky at night, Tottenham's alight - as looters liberate everything from trainers to flat-screen TVs*



By Richard Littlejohn

Last updated at 11:18 PM on 8th August 2011

The roots of the burning and looting in North London at the weekend can be traced back not to Broadwater Farm 1985 but to the Great Ikea Riot of 2005.

Six years ago a 7,000-strong mob went berserk at the opening of a new furniture warehouse in Edmonton. Five people were taken to hospital, including a woman who was stabbed in a fight over a cut-price sofa.


Police and security guards fought running battles with bargain hunters and the North Circular Road was brought to a standstill.



 Riots: But the police have questions to answer too


Shoppers desperate for discount bed frames, on sale for as little as £30, tried to smash their way in to the store when the doors were barred after just half an hour. One member of staff had his jaw broken and paramedics feared for their lives.


Ikea admitted that it was probably a mistake to offer such low introductory prices and to open the warehouse at midnight. But that doesn’t explain why customers ‘behaved like animals’, according to eye-witnesses.


They scrapped like alley cats over soft furnishings even as the casualties were being stretchered off to ambulances. One scared shopper said: ‘It’s just furniture. It’s not worth dying over.’

Edmonton is a couple of miles north of Tottenham as the Molotov Cocktail flies, so it was no surprise when the looting spread there on Sunday.


Some of the survivors of the Great Ikea Riot were almost certainly filling their boots on Tottenham High Road and at nearby Wood Green Shopping City, where thieves formed orderly queues to ‘liberate’ everything from flat-screen TVs to trainers.

*More from Richard Littlejohn...*





One photograph showed a woman casually trying on a pair of stolen shoes in front of a smashed store front.

This wasn’t a spontaneous uprising of dissent from the downtrodden masses, it was shopping with violence.


Enfield isn’t a deprived inner-city ghetto, it’s a peaceful middle-class suburb. The disturbances there weren’t a protest against police brutality. A few hooligans figured the police would be so busy down the road in Tottenham that it was the perfect opportunity to rob the local Vodafone dealer.


Just as some of those who took part in the Great Ikea Riot had come from as far afield as Birmingham, so agitators and opportunists from all over London and beyond flocked to Tottenham and surrounding suburbs at the weekend.


Rioters were alerted to the potential for violence against the police via anti-social network messages from some of the leading lights in the Stop The Cuts mayhem in Central London earlier this year — including wheelchair warrior Jody McIntyre, who tweeted to his 9,000 followers: ‘Be inspired by the scenes in #tottenham and rise up in your neighbourhood = the way we can beat the feds.’

Let’s hope the police round up these electronic ringleaders and charge them with incitement.


The only real link to the Broadwater Farm riot was location, location, location. Relations between the police and the ‘community’ have improved beyond recognition since 1985.

Don’t take my word for it, listen to the local MP David Lammy who has lived in Tottenham all his life.


Millions of pounds have been pumped into inner city estates in the wake of the disturbances of the early to mid 1980s, not just in Tottenham, but also Brixton and other notorious concrete jungles across London.

In the case of Broadwater Farm, it would probably have been better to raze the place to the ground and start over again.


 

 Under siege: People have been burned out of their homes and small businesses





The most frightening side-effect of the new ‘softly, softly’ policing approach is that the control of such estates has been surrendered to lawless gangs led by the likes of Mark Duggan, whose shooting by police sparked the peaceful demonstration which escalated into mob violence.


Reliable locals attest that, despite the Guardian’s doting portrait of him as a respectable pillar of the community, Duggan was involved in drug dealing and gun crime.




Impressionable ‘youths’ looked up to him as an ‘elder’. Only on our inner city estates can a 29-year-old gangster be considered an ‘elder’, a term usually associated with a wise old man.

Mind you, there are probably a few 29-year-old grandfathers around these days, so anyone over 30 counts as ancient in some communities.





The police have questions to answer, not just in relation to the death of Mark Duggan but also why they stood aside and allowed the wholesale looting in Wood Green and at the Tottenham retail park.


 Rebel without a cause: Most of the protestors are motivated by greed


It would be premature to prejudge the outcome of the official inquiry into the shooting, but it is worth pointing out that it involved officers who work out of a specialist unit at Scotland Yard, not the local nick at Tottenham.


And it is also worth noting that young, predominantly black, men are shot dead in turf wars every week across London without it turning into an excuse for setting fire to Carpetright and robbing Foot Locker.



The usual suspects have been bleating about police brutality and ‘racism’ being the prime causes of the unrest. 


But if there is racism in Tottenham, it’s not white on black. The racial tensions involve hostility between Jamaicans, Nigerians, Cypriots, Albanians, Kurds and a host of Eastern European newcomers.


 Looters: This wasn't a protest - it was shopping with violence



 Emptied out: Looters' thirst to take anything they could get their hands on was extraordinary


There’s resentment among the ‘youths’ against those who are perceived to have got on in life. Look no further than the Tweet from one of the looters which read: ‘F*** the electronics, them Turkish jewellers needed to get robbed.’


Unemployment is a problem, largely because so many of the poor, misunderstood ‘youths’ prefer to live on benefits and the proceeds of gang crime rather than seek gainful employment.

While they are posing for ‘gangsta’ photos on Facebook, most of the low-paid, but essential, jobs are filled by hard-working recent arrivals.

Study the shop signs in Tottenham High Road and see how many are written in Polish. One of the convenience stores looted was advertising Bulgarian food.


These are the people who have been burned out of their homes and small businesses. There were two dozen flats above the carpet warehouse which went up in flames.


 Mark Duggan: Gang chiefs like him took over in estates abandoned by police


The tragedy is not that the rioters have fouled their own nest, they have destroyed the hopes of so many decent people who have devoted their lives to building a real community in Tottenham.


Politicians have been content to throw money at these inner city areas without ever addressing the underlying problems, while fiddling around with their own fashionable obsessions.
One of the most ludicrous images from Saturday night was the photo of a double-decker bus in flames alongside a notice reading: ‘Low Emissions Zone.’


Just as prison warders turn a blind eye to prisoners smoking dope in the belief that it keeps them docile, so the police routinely ignore criminality in pursuit of a quiet life.


There has been much hand-wringing and wailing and gnashing of teeth over the past couple of days, most of it utter garbage.

One thing is certain: this wasn’t about poverty, not in the material sense. If there’s poverty, it’s spiritual poverty, moral poverty and poverty of ambition.


In countries where there’s real deprivation, they have food riots. Here we have flat-screen TV riots.


The other certainty is that this has nothing to do with the riots at Broadwater Farm 26 years ago. This wasn’t a political protest, or a demonstration against oppression, it was a grotesque manifestation of our shallow, instant gratification, I-want-it-and-I-want-it-now consumerist society, coupled with an extreme explosion of the kind of casual violence which scars our town and city centres across Britain every weekend.


There was more trouble in Brixton and last night the madness kicked off in Hackney and Peckham, as large areas of London went into lockdown. 


At the time of the Broadwater Farm riots, there were copycat incidents, too. I remember driving past a skirmish outside Huckleberry’s hamburger bar opposite Turnpike Lane Tube station, which was later labelled the ‘Wood Green riot’. But it had nothing on this latest burning and looting.
We used to joke: Red sky at night, Tottenham’s alight. Now it’s not so funny. The titans of Broadwater Farm — Barmy Bernie Grant, Dolly Kiffin et al — have either died or are but a distant memory. All bar one, that is.

Right on cue Red Ken popped up to blame the weekend’s riots on Tory spending ‘cuts’.

There speaks the true voice of a man forever stuck in 1985.

----------


## The Master Cool

'Let in enough animals, you'll end up in a zoo.'

Ancient Chinese Proverb.

----------


## Boon Mee

If those poor shopkeepers had assult weapons like the Korean shop keepers had during the LA riots, there would be a lot less maham and destruction.  You reap what you sow...

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Agree with much said - on the other hand, and speaking of Edmonton, I was in a computer store Computer Warehouse or Depot or something-or-other at Tottenham Hale buying a laptop a few years back when a white shoplifter was chased through the parking lot by a black security guard.

The white guy - 30ish and not a yob or anything - was pretending to talk on his mobile as he made his way past the cashiers and through the door. The black guard - in his late 40s at least - ordered him to stop and the white guy did a runner through the parking lot and eventually dropped the item he was stealing (something small he had concealed).

So it ain't just about black and white. It's about lack of values and indifference about how one obtains wealth and consumer goods. It's greed and no morals - pure and simple. Is there a deeper meaning in how all this came about? Probably - but right now the focus should be on ending the rampage and punishing those responsible. I agree that "looters will be shot" is a good approach. Buckshot does a nice job - and usually not fatal.

----------


## Bobcock

Plenty of white kids in the pics. Scum go looting, it isn't based on colour.

Haven't seen any Indians in the pictures, so they suddenly popular with the bigots who probably live on curry anyway.

----------


## StrontiumDog

"Shopping with violence"  

 :rofl: 

How very apt.

----------


## taxexile

bankers and politicians who have looted with impunity over the past few years and brought economies to their knees seem to have got away with their greed and avarice, but having said that i would love to see the military, tear gas, dogs, water cannon, rubber bullets and live rounds used to crush the lowlife mobs now rampaging through the streets.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

The PM should show some balls, decalre a state of emergency (if he hasn't already done so) and call the Army into back-up positions. A dusk to dawn cerfew needs to be declared to get all the other idiots off the street who've 'come out to watch'. Then the police can do their thing.

He dare not let this go into another night - or worse - through the daylight hours. He'll have completely lost control if that happens. And then he will need to resign.

----------


## KAPPA

Class warfare. The peons getting their share.  Looked like order was being held by line of horsed cops.

 Wait when the food runs out, then there be riots- folks will  be eating those horses.




> This wasn’t a political protest, or a demonstration against oppression, it was a grotesque* manifestation of our shallow, instant gratification, I-want-it-and-I-want-it-now consumerist society,* coupled with an extreme explosion of the kind of casual violence which scars our town and city centres across Britain every weekend.

----------


## KAPPA

I count 3 whiteys in the   looting pic,  including one about to lose his pants. 
Youth across the globe  love to copy the US "nigger" culture. 
Then they grow up to be bigots against other races.


 Loote

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

^silly honky boy didn't even cover his face..

----------


## harrybarracuda

Let's hope Cameron has the balls to sort this out now.

But I doubt it. He'll have to "engage the community" first. He'll probably go and visit the riot hit areas and sympathise.

The fucking chump.

Still, what would Blair or Brown do? Throw more taxpayers money at the lazy, thieving c*nts.

The BNP will be loving this.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Let's hope Cameron has the balls to sort this out now.
> 
> But I doubt it. He'll have to "engage the community" first. He'll probably go and visit the riot hit areas and sympathise.
> 
> The fucking chump.
> 
> Still, what would Blair or Brown do? Throw more taxpayers money at the lazy, thieving c*nts.
> 
> The BNP will be loving this.


I don't think he needs to do that. He is not a Labour leader. These people are not his natural constituency. They're never going to vote for his party anyway, so he doesn't need to be soft. Politically his response will be for the ears of Conservative voters.

----------


## khmen

London riots: BBC criticised for branding thugs as 'protesters' - Telegraph

*



			
				 <H1>London riots: BBC criticised for branding thugs as 'protesters'
			
		

*


> *The BBC was criticised for its political correctness last night after continually referring to the yobs rioting across London as “protesters”.* 
> 
>  
> Image 1 of 3
> A masked rioter taunts police in front of a burning car in Hackney Photo: EPA
> 
> 
>  
> Image 1 of 3
> ...


PC BBC wankers, why not call a spade a spade?

----------


## robuzo

> The BNP will be loving this.


For sure.

----------


## blue

her future is here

----------


## Cujo

If any one could describe them as 'protesters then perhaps someone could tell me what they are protesting against.
Perhaps they're protesting against law and order.

----------


## StrontiumDog

*London riots lead to arrests in officer's attempted killing - World - CBC News
*
*London riots lead to arrests in officer's attempted killing*

*Prime Minister Cameron to hold crisis talks as violence spreads to other cities*

*  The Associated Press* 

*Posted:  Aug  9, 2011   2:18 AM ET  * 

*Last Updated:   Aug  9, 2011   2:46 AM ET  * 


Rioting  and looting continued in the Hackney area of London, England, on Aug.  8. People in the British capital rioted after Mark Duggan was killed by  police on Aug. 4. (Peter Macdiarmid/Getty)  



Three people have been arrested over the alleged attempted murder of a  police officer as violent riots swept through London for a third night  and spread to other cities for the first time, British police said  Tuesday.

 The suspects were detained and arrested in the Brent area of north  London, after a police officer was struck by a car and hospitalized in  the country's worst unrest since race riots set the capital ablaze in  the 1980s.

 The officer and a colleague, who suffered minor injuries, had stopped  a number of cars in the belief that the occupants had been involved in  the looting of a nearby electrical store.

 Police say in a statement the officer was seriously hurt as one of  the cars drove away from the scene. It was later stopped and the three  people inside were arrested.

 At least 334 people have been arrested and 69 charged over the past three days, Scotland Yard has said.

_
A  police officer stands guard as firefighters work to extinguish the  flames of a blazing store in Woolwich, southeast London, on Tuesday._  _(Jon Boyle/Reuters)_

 The clashes began late Saturday in London's northern Tottenham  district when a peaceful protest over the police shooting of a suspect  turned violent, leaving parts of the high street charred and its shops  looted.

 But some have blamed the unrest on unemployment, insensitive policing  and frustration across Britain over the government's austerity budget,  which will bring deep cuts to social services and welfare payments.

 Police have called in hundreds of reinforcements, and made a rare  decision to deploy armoured vehicles in some of the worst-hit districts,  but still struggled to keep pace with the chaos unfolding at  flashpoints across London, in the central city of Birmingham, the  western city of Bristol and the northwestern city of Liverpool.

 The spreading disorder is an unwelcome warning of the possibility of  violence for leaders organizing the 2012 Summer Olympics in less than a  year.

   Once the preserve of businesspeople, Canadian  manufactured BlackBerry handsets are popular with teenagers in Britain,  thanks to their free, fast instant messaging system.

 It's believed small groups of youths used text messages, instant  messaging on their BlackBerrys and social media platforms such as  Twitter to co-ordinate their attacks in London and stay ahead of police.

 The violence has prompted BlackBerry manufacturer Research in Motion,  based in Waterloo, Ont., to issue a statement saying it was assisting  authorities in their investigation and "feel for those impacted by the  riots in London."

 Police also said they were monitoring Twitter, and warned that those  who posted messages inciting the violence could face arrest.

  Authorities acknowledged that major new bouts of violence had badly stretching their resources.

 "The violence we have seen is simply inexcusable. Ordinary people  have had their lives turned upside down by this mindless thuggery,"  police commander Christine Jones said.

 The riots appeared to have little unifying cause, though some  involved claimed to oppose sharp government spending cuts, which will  slash welfare payments and cut tens of thousands of public sector jobs  through 2015.

 Others appeared attracted simply by the opportunity for violence.

 "Come join the fun," shouted one youth, racing along a street in the  east London suburb of Hackney, where shops were attacked and cars  torched.

 The crisis will be a major test of Prime Minister David Cameron's  coalition government, which includes members who had long suspected its  program of harsh budget restraints could provoke popular dissent. He  reversed an earlier decision and cut short his summer vacation in Italy,  rushing home for a meeting of the national crisis committee on Tuesday  morning.

 Cameron was expected to seek to toughen the response in meetings with ministers and police chiefs.

 Rioters were left virtually unchallenged in several neighbourhoods  and able to plunder from stores at will or attempt to invade homes.  Restaurants and stores fearful of looting closed early across London.

 Disorder flared throughout the night, from gritty suburbs along the  capital's fringes to central London's famously posh Notting Hill  neighbourhood. London's Ambulance Service said it had treated 16  patients, of whom 15 were hospitalized.

 After dawn, police said, the unrest appeared to calm, either quelled by police or after rioters drifted away.

*Brief inquest expected into father of 4's death*

 Violence  first broke out late Saturday in the low-income, multiethnic district  of Tottenham in north London, where outraged protesters demonstrated  against the fatal police shooting of Mark Duggan, a 29-year-old father  of four who was gunned down in disputed circumstances Thursday.

 A brief inquest hearing into Duggan's death will take place Tuesday,  though it will likely be several months before a full hearing is  convened.

 Duggan's death stirred old animosities and racial tensions similar to  those that prompted massive riots in the 1980s, despite efforts by  London police to build better relations with the city's ethnic  communities after high-profile cases of racism in recent decades.

 But, as the unrest spread, some pointed to rising social tensions in  Britain as the government slashes $130 billion US from public spending  by 2015 to reduce the huge deficit, swollen after the country spent  billions bailing out its foundering banks.

 In the south London district of Croydon, police said a 26-year-old  man was shot and seriously injured Monday but were unable to say  immediately whether the incident was linked to rioting there.

 A massive blaze ravaged a 100-year-old family run furniture store in  Croydon and sent thick plumes of smoke into the air, forcing nearby  homes to be evacuated. In the Clapham Junction area of south London, a  mob stole masks from a party store to disguise their identities and then  set the building on fire.*'There's been tension for a long time. The kids aren't happy. They hate the police.'*_—Matthew Yeoland, a 43-year-old teacher_Sony  Corp. said a major blaze had broken out at its distribution centre near  Enfield, north London, damaging stocks of DVDs and other products. So  many fires were being fought in the capital that Thames Water, which  supplies most of London, warned that some of its customers could see  their water pressure drop.

 Dozens of people attacked shops in Birmingham's main retail district, and clashed with police in Liverpool and Bristol.

 In London's Hackney, hundreds of youths left a trail of burning trash  and shattered glass. Looters ransacked a small convenience store,  filling plastic shopping bags with alcohol, cigarettes, candy and toilet  paper.

 "This is the uprising of the working class. We're redistributing the  wealth," said Bryn Phillips, a 28-year-old self-described anarchist, as  young people emerged from the store with chocolate bars and ice cream  cones.

 Phillips claimed rioters were motivated by distrust of the police,  and drew a link between the rage on London's street and insurgent  right-wing politics in the United States.

 "In America you have the Tea Party, in England you've got this," he said.

 Some residents called for police to deploy water cannons to disperse  rioters, or call on the military for support. They questioned the  strength of leadership within London's police department, particularly  after a wave of resignations prompted by the country's phone-hacking  scandal.

 About 100 young people clashed with police in the Camden and Chalk  Farm areas of north London, smashing their way into a bicycle store and  mobile phone shop.

*Riots 'got out of hand'*

 In the  Peckham district of south London, where a building was set ablaze along  with a bus, which was not carrying passengers, onlookers said the scene  resembled a conflict zone. Cars were torched in nearby Lewisham, and in  west London's Ealing suburb the windows of each store along entire  streets had been smashed.

 "There's been tension for a long time. The kids aren't happy. They  hate the police," said Matthew Yeoland, a 43-year-old teacher watching  the unrest in Peckham. "It's like a war zone and the police weren't  doing anything. There were too many people and not enough police."

 Police said Duggan was shot dead last week when police from Operation  Trident, the unit that investigates gun crime in the black community,  stopped a cab he was riding in.*'Security at the Olympic Games is a top priority for the IOC.'*_—Mark Adams, spokesman_The  Independent Police Complaints Commission, which is investigating the  shooting, said a "non-police firearm" was recovered at the scene, and  media reports said a bullet had been found in an officer's radio.  However, the Guardian newspaper reported that the bullet in the radio  was police-issue, indicating Duggan may not have fired at the officer.

 Duggan's partner, Semone Wilson, insisted Monday that her fiance was  not connected to gang violence and urged police to offer more  information about his death. But she rejected suggestions that the  escalating riots were linked to protests over his death.

 "It got out of hand. It's not connected to this anymore. This is out of control," she said.

*Scheduled friendly at Wembley to proceed*

 Home  Secretary Theresa May, the cabinet minister responsible for policing,  and London Mayor Boris Johnson also cut short summer vacations in an  attempt to deal with the crisis.

 Police in Birmingham, 195 kilometres north of London, confirmed that  officers had arrested 35 people amid disorder across the city centre,  where shops were being vandalized. In Bristol, police urged residents to  avoid the city centre after 150 rioters went on the rampage.

 Tottenham was the site of the 1985 Broadwater Farm riots, a series of  clashes that led to the fatal stabbing of a police officer and the  wounding of nearly 60 others, and underscored tensions between London  police and the capital's black community.

 West Ham, a football team in east London, confirmed it had cancelled a  match planned for Tuesday as a precaution. However, the national  Football Association insisted that a scheduled international friendly  match between England and the Netherlands would go ahead at Wembley  Stadium on Wednesday.

 The International Olympic Committee insisted it had confidence in British authorities.

 "Security at the Olympic Games is a top priority for the IOC," spokesman Mark Adams said.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meanwhile, the crack York police are dealing with a crimewave of their own....




> 7:58am Tuesday 9th August 2011
> 
> POLICE are launching a fresh drive to tackle bike theft in York, less than a fortnight after new figures showed more than 2,000 bicycles had been stolen in the past year.
> 
> A cycle event is being organised in Parliament Street on Friday, aimed at encouraging cyclists to lock their bicycles with tough locks and chains to help deter thieves.
> 
> They will also have a chance to get their bikes registered on the police national database and given ultra violet marking, to assist in retrieving them if they are stolen.
> 
> The Press recently obtained figures showing that an average of six bikes a day are being stolen in the city, with 2,173 taken between May 2010 and 2011 – nearly twice as many as in 2009/10. Police said many of the thefts were “opportunist” and urged people to secure their bikes in the city centre.
> ...

----------


## blue

> PC BBC wankers, why not call a spade a spade?





> The BNP will be loving this.


BBC have Dianne Abbot a   racist black MP on  tv now ,
giving the standard talk  about communities.
Not interviewing  or mentioning  BNP people.

Sure most BNP supporters will be loving it in the sense its affecting the white PC liberals in London too.
But I'm sure most would like it if the immigrants just went home, so the BNP could disband.

----------


## Bower

Seems very few rioters/looters were arrested. approx 450 were told.
The first of which will be in court today, lets see what sentences they get.
There isnt enough room in the prisons for all of them !

----------


## Bower

Lets bring back the conscription debate.
Idle hands and all that................

----------


## Seekingasylum

It'll be interesting to see how many of the untermensch, once convicted, receive sentences similar to that imposed upon Gilmour's boy.

I suspect not many, if any at all.

The fact is, all those who have participated in the rioting and looting are quite simply redundant to society's needs. They have no purpose whatsoever. To imprison them is pointless and not worth the cost since they are incapable of registering the experience in any meaningful way and it has no deterrent value for their peers for the same reason. They are an unskilled, inchoate, unemployable rabble whose relationship to the human race is simply an accident of birth - farm livestock have more significance than these bipeds. Genetically, they are evidently the equivalent of a cul de sac in development terms and by their very nature are incapable of any rehabilitation.

Frankly, there is no other solution but to exterminate them now and reintroduce their carcasses into the food chain for the worms.

Ghastly people who should be returned to Africa where they belong and presumably might serve a purpose as prey for the local fauna.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

The Olympic Games 2012 must be cancelled and handed to Berlin, Tehran or Paris.

----------


## English Noodles

> The PM should show some balls, decalre a state of emergency (if he hasn't already done so) and call the Army into back-up positions.


They are all out of the country.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Seems a bit archaic in some of the language, but the sentiment was obviously there in the 60's.




> *This is the full text of Enoch Powell's so-called  'Rivers of Blood' speech, which was delivered to a Conservative  Association meeting in Birmingham on April 20 1968.* 
> 
>           The supreme function of statesmanship is to provide against  preventable evils. In seeking to do so, it encounters obstacles which  are deeply rooted in human nature.  
> 
>           One is that by the very order of things such evils are not  demonstrable until they have occurred: at each stage in their onset  there is room for doubt and for dispute whether they be real or  imaginary. By the same token, they attract little attention in  comparison with current troubles, which are both indisputable and  pressing: whence the besetting temptation of all politics to concern  itself with the immediate present at the expense of the future. 
> 
>           Above all, people are disposed to mistake predicting  troubles for causing troubles and even for desiring troubles: "If only,"  they love to think, "if only people wouldn't talk about it, it probably  wouldn't happen."  
> 
>           Perhaps this habit goes back to the primitive belief that the word and the thing, the name and the object, are identical. 
> ...

----------


## blue

444 arrests so far, and londons police cells are full.

----------


## taxexile

some wondefully quaint language in powells speech, but he (and many others) were spot on.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Breaking News: England's Friendly with Holland at Wembley tomorrow night has been called off.

----------


## dirk diggler

Tottenham and Broadwater Farm: A tale of two riots - Telegraph




> Even though no one predicted the Tottenham riot, a surprising number of people already seem to know what caused it. For Chris Williamson, the Labour shadow communities minister, it was the Conservative Party. "Why is it the Tories never take responsibility for the consequences of their party's disastrous policies?" he asked. To Ken Livingstone, Labour's candidate for the London mayoralty, "the economic stagnation and cuts being imposed by the Tory government inevitably create social division". Ken, predictably, was also the first politician to use the riot for electoral purposes, crow-barring three condemnations of his rival Boris Johnson into a 300-word statement.
> 
> 
> The violence developed from a peaceful demonstration outside Tottenham police station to protest at the Met's shooting of a local man, Mark Duggan. One of the participants, the Rev Nims Obunge, of the Peace Alliance, said that the local community was "crying out for justice". Symeon Brown, of the perhaps appropriately named local group Haringey Young People Empowered (HYPE), said the community was angry with what he called Mr Duggan's "murder".
> 
> On the television and YouTube pictures, it has to be said, most of the rioters and looters didn't look angry. The ones making their way out of the smashed-up shops in Wood Green High Road with boxes full of other people's property actually looked quite pleased. Here, at least, the quest wasn't so much for justice, more for free trainers.
> You could see the expressions on the Wood Green looters' faces because by that stage it was daylight. The riot began at 8.20 the previous evening. But more than nine hours later, at 5.30am, there was still little or no police presence there. In the months of post-mortems that now lie ahead, the conduct of the police will be closely examined. But did the weekend's violence stem from the Met's actions in the days and months leading up to the Duggan shooting? Or did it happen because of their failure to act on Saturday night?
> 
> Tottenham is, of course, a place with a history. In 1985, on the Broadwater Farm estate, it saw the most serious anti-police riot in modern times. An officer, PC Keith Blakelock, was hacked to death in the culmination of a poisonous cycle of violence that then existed between the police and the black community.
> ...


 :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :kma:  :tieme:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I always try and find a positive. So just think about all those Pakis, Afghanis, Iraqis, etc., who might have been looking at heading to Blighty. They'll now be thinking "fuck that, it's not safe".

----------


## dirk diggler

Is the death toll still at 1 pre-riot shooting?

----------


## bsnub

Paying the price for political correctness and a failed empire.

----------


## Neo

It's no coincidence that we only have riots when the Conservatives are in power.

----------


## harrybarracuda

An interesting read from the Telegraph:




> No one seemed surprised. Not the hooded teenagers fleeing home at dawn. Not Ken and Tony, who used to live in Tottenham and had returned to stand vigil over the missiles and torched cars littering an urban war zone. Tony claimed to have seen the whole thing coming. “This was always going to happen,” he said.
> 
> The police shot a black guy in suspicious circumstances. Feral kids with no jobs ran amok. To Tony’s mind, this was a riot waiting for an excuse. In the hangover of the violence that spread through London, the uprisings seemed both inevitable and unthinkable. Over a few days in which attacks became a contagion the capital city of an advanced nation has reverted to a Hobbesian dystopia of chaos and brutality.
> 
> “In the evening there is fear, and in the morning they are gone. This is the fate of those who take our goods, and the reward of those who violently take our property.” Isaiah 17:14. No such Old Testament fate awaited the pillagers of N18, strolling away from 21st-century megastores with a looted haul of iPod accessories and designer trainers.
> 
> This is the most arcane of uprisings and the most modern. Its participants, marshalled by Twitter, are protagonists in a sinister flipside to the Arab Spring. The Tottenham summer, featuring children as young as seven, is an assault not on a regime of tyranny but on the established order of a benign democracy. One question now hangs over London’s battle-torn high streets. How could this ever happen?
> 
> Among several obvious answers, one is a failure of policing. The evidence so far points to more ignominy for the rudderless Met, as doubts emerge over whether Mark Duggan, whose death inspired the initial riots, fired at police. The stonewalling of Mr Duggan’s family precipitated the crisis, and the absence of officers to intervene in an orgy of looting led to a breakdown of order suggestive of the lawless badlands of a failing state.
> ...



Link

----------


## Norton

Watching this on BBC. Spreading like wild fire. Out of control. No cops left to deploy. Camermoron to speak soon. Prolly ask for calm. That ought to stop it. Shoot looters on sight order would be far more effective I think.

----------


## taxexile

> In an age of austerity,


dont make me fucking laugh.

the only people facing austerity are those that are working and bringing up families.
these rioting yobs are short of very little.

bbc reporters witnessing the rampaging mobs in ealing last night reported that dozens of cars arrived (high end bmw's and vw's, probably mobilised via twitter or blackberry messaging ), out poured hooded black men who proceeded to smash their way down the high street, looting and destroying, before heading back to their cars, parked in the side street, and headed off.

this is not about disaffected youth, its about opportunist wanton greed, damage and lawlessness. a lot of the people looting are not short of material possessions.

its not about unemployment, these people have made work avoidance an art form.

sadly its doubtful if any of them will be made to face the consequences of their actions, the prisons are already full, public order offences carry minor penalties anyway, and there is no shortage of left wing liberal lawyers ready to defend those arrested, all at the publics expense. to say nothing of the scrutiny the police face regarding any arrest they make.

----------


## robuzo

If there are no cops left to deploy, does that mean bring in the Army? In the US there is the Posse Comitatus Act limiting (but certainly not preventing) the use of the military for law enforcement; what is the situation in Britain? 

I stayed about a week in Hackney back in '92, and while it was certainly a rough hood it wasn't exactly scary. How times have changed.

----------


## harrybarracuda

LONDON, Aug 9 (Reuters) - British Prime Minister David Cameron said  he would recall parliament from its summer recess for a day on Thursday  after rioting swept through London for three consecutive nights.  	
 "This  is criminality pure and simple," he told reporters on Tuesday outside  his Downing Street office after breaking off his annual holiday to  return to Britain.	
  "People should be in no doubt that we will do everything necessary to restore order to Britain's streets."	
   As residents and shopkeepers surveyed smashed windows, looted shops and  burned out buildings in several areas of the capital, many called for  police to take more forceful action.	
  Cameron said some 16,000  police would be on London's streets on Tuesday night, up from the 6,000  on duty on Monday, boosted by reinforcements from across the country.	
  "It is quite clear that we need more, much more, police on our streets and we need even more robust police action," he said.	
  "These are sickening scenes ... this is criminality, pure and simple, and it has to be confronted and defeated."	
   He said parliament would meet on Thursday "so I can make a statement to  parliament and we can hold a debate and we are all able to stand  together in condemnation of these crimes".  (Stephen Addison; editing by  Elizabeth Piper)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Perhaps we could persuade some of these thugs to direct their aggression elsewhere....




> *Justin Bieber has joined the music stars who have reacted on Twitter to the riots in London.*
> 
> The teen singer created a “#prayforlondon” hashtag on the micro-blogging website, and also paid tribute to his UK fans.
> 
> “WHOAH...been out of the loop all day. to all the people of the UK I  hope you are ok. my prayers go out to you and the amazing people there,”  he wrote.





> England striker Wayne Rooney has appealed for an end to the violence  and looting in London that has put Wednesday's friendly against the  Netherlands in doubt.
>  After a third night of unrest in the British capital, Rooney wrote on  Twitter: "This is embarrassing for our country. Stop please."


I'm a lot less embarrassed about the rioting as I am about this granny shagging dickhead representing England.

----------


## oldgit

> Is the death toll still at 1 pre-riot shooting?


Seems shot copper was friendly fire .

Bring back the birch and as Norton says shoot the looters.

----------


## dirk diggler

> Originally Posted by dirk diggler
> 
> 
> Is the death toll still at 1 pre-riot shooting?
> 
> 
> Seems shot copper was friendly fire .
> 
> Bring back the birch and as Norton says shoot the looters.


Yes but that bullet just lodged into the cop's radio, no death.

Is the original ballbag still the only person to die?

Amazing there's not a death toll (that I've heard of)

----------


## harrybarracuda

Have to admire her cojones... mind you she does sound a bit scary.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=8AG-e2fA97k

Link doesn't embed properly, see if it plays.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I've been waiting for the soap dodgers to pipe up:




> Why people are rioting 
>    The riots that last night swept large parts of London, Birmingham,  Liverpool and Bristol last night are an explosion of bitterness and  rage.
>    This is what happens in a society of deep and growing inequality,  where there are great pools of unemployment and poverty, where there is  systematic police harassment and racism, and where many young people  feel they have no future.
>    Just as with the student protests last year, it is the “lost  generation” created by the Tories who are at the centre of these  struggles—although many older people were also involved. 
>    The factors that made them rebel affect millions. The riots are not  about “criminality” or “mindless violence”. Political slogans such as  “Whose streets, our streets”, demands for “Justice” and denunciations of  the police have featured in all the protests. 
>    The backdrop is the deepening of the capitalist crisis. The anarchy  of the market is far more devastating than the supposed anarchy on the  streets. The bankers and businessmen, who continue to grab bonuses even  as wages are hammered, have enriched themselves more effectively than  any looter.
>    Police racism and brutality  
>    In Tottenham the flashpoint was the police killing of Mark Duggan—and  the lies and callous treatment of his family and friends which  followed. This is just the latest episode in a history of racism and  police brutality in the area.
>    No police officer has been found guilty of a death in custody in the  past 40 years, despite deaths averaging one a week. Earlier this year,  thousands marched in south London over the death of reggae artist Smiley  Culture, who police accused of stabbing himself while they were in his  home.
> ...


Link

"totally sickening...... worse than Hitler......"

 :Smile:

----------


## Moonraker

> Is the original ballbag still the only person to die?


Nope.

There's at least one more. Some guy was shot last night and died today.

----------


## jamescollister

Guess there are no poor people in Scotland, Ireland and Wales or did I miss all the looting,by whites in these places. Jim

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Sorry if this has already been posted. But this is really sickening. A CCTV catches what appears to be an injured boy, some people helping him up - then mugging him.

BBC News - Injured boy mugged during disturbances in London

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by dirk diggler
> 
> 
> 
> Is the original ballbag still the only person to die?
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> There's at least one more. Some guy was shot last night and died today.


No mention of the police doing it this time. I wonder if they'll riot?




> A MAN has today died after being shot in a car during riots in Croydon, Surrey, last night.

----------


## madjbs

Good to here about communities coming together to chase away the looters with baseball bats. They usually throw the book at people when they try to take the law into their own hands but clearly here people have been left high and dry by the "Police" when they were actually needed for something important.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Bring back the birch and as Norton says shoot the looters.


I thought you meant Thatcher until I reread...




> Have to admire her cojones... mind you she does sound a bit scary.  &#x202a;Fearless Women speaks out to London and Hackney rioters&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube  Link doesn't embed properly, see if it plays.


Worked for me.

She is right about the looting, obviously; good on her for that. 

The initial protest was related to criminal gangs using people from estates to protect their criminal activities, imo. The dead guy was a criminal carrying a weapon on the streets; this is not the US, he did not have a permit and we do not encourage a gun culture. Any community would naturally feel safer with gun carrying criminals such as him off the streets (prison or morgue).

There are deep rooted problems in the UK that relate to: government and banking abuses (stealing) of billions; a ridiculous state handouts situation that encourages people to avoid working; massive immigration problems; human 'rights' laws (often from central Europe) which protect (or are easily abused by) terrorists (people who came to Britain to commit murder and mayhem, and often succeeded in doing so) while offering 'normal' working people no rights at all.

Britain is, and has been for at least 2 decades, lost, imo, (hence why I don't live there), due to massive mismanagement and abuse of position by successive governments over several decades. The likes of Blair (never mind this current Etonite fool/parasite) have made millions of pounds off of the backs of hard working drones while systematically depriving the drones of their heritage, hard-gotten gains and personal rights - all in the name of greed. 

Thatcher encouraged greed at the expense of social bonds and 'decency', Blair worked with Bush, arms dealers and bankers to carry on her work, taking it to new global extremes, and now the youngsters, who may or may not have any attachment to British values (what are they anyway? do they still exist?) show their greed, and all at the expense of society, of people who go to work, pay taxes, and just want to own a house, buy a car, have a decent holiday a year and see their children grow up.

I can't see any solution. Britain is fuked, but everyone will continue to rape the ship as it goes down, as all great empires do... I hope I'm wrong, like many on this board, London is my hometown. I don't mind the colour of communities changing, welcome to history... but, these communities need to control their kids and stop the criminal culture, or their communities (if it ever was one) will die; where will they go then? The woman in the video sees this fact clearly.

----------


## taxexile

*London riots: China raises questions over safety of 2012 Olympic Games* 

*Riot-swept Britain is tasting the 'bitter fruit' of its failure to introduce controls on social networking sites like Twitter and Facebook, Chinese state media said today.*

The pictures of burning high-streets and apparently impotent policing astounded many Chinese Photo: GETTY IMAGES







By Peter Foster, Beijing
11:52AM BST 09 Aug 2011



Questions are also being raised questions over whether London could be trusted to stage a safe Olympic Games.


After months during which* China*has bridled over western lectures about its fierce crackdown on dissent in the wake of the Arab Spring uprisings, the country's official media reported on the shaming scenes in Britain with a mixture of shock and schadenfreude. 


"The West have been talking about supporting internet freedom, and oppose other countries' government to control this kind of websites, now we can say they are tasting the bitter fruit [of their complacency] and they can't complain about it," wrote one commentator in official Communist Party mouthpiece, People's Daily. 


The pictures of burning high-streets and apparently impotent policing astounded many Chinese, who perceive Britain as an enviably genteel  if fading  society where many of China's new upper-middle classes send their children to elite private schools and universities to be educated. 


China, fiercely proud of its smooth staging of the 2008 Olympic Games, which were preceded by widespread and often indiscriminate security crackdown, also wondered out loud if London was still a safe bet to hold the Games.

"The three consecutive days of rioting has spread to east London area where the main sports stadium of London Olympic is located," observed a report on the state-run Xinhua news agency. 

"After the riots, the image of London has been severely damaged, leaving the people sceptical and worried about the public security situation during the London Olympics."

Both Twitter and Facebook are banned in the China for security reasons, however Sina Weibo, the tightly controlled indigenous Chinese clone of Twitter, was abuzz with reaction to the news that London was burning. 

Some users were simply baffled at the British police's apparent inability to get to suppress with the rioters, observing that China, which experiences more than 100,000 social disturbances every year, is far more skilful at managing such outbursts. 

"What if the riot was in China?," asked one weibo user, "China is experienced in dealing with that: clampdown, clampdown, clampdown. Most Chinese young men are just as untamed as Twitterers and Facebookers seem to be in Britain."

Others wondered, archly, how such riots could ever have happened in Britain when, as the west never tires of reminding autocratic China, it has a much-vaunted free media, robust democracy and civil society supposedly guaranteeing its social stability. 

"What made the riots spread so explosively?," opined another Weibo user, "How come Britain's democratic politics and free media did not provide a release for such civil complaints? Why did rumours about the police shooting keep spreading among the people?"

----------


## Bettyboo

> Riot-swept Britain is tasting the 'bitter fruit' of its failure to introduce controls on social networking sites like Twitter and Facebook, Chinese state media said today.


Not the first time I've heard this today... Here comes the UK patriot act... It'll give the most greedy even more power to fill their boots whilst glossing over the real problem. It's no answer at all; the roots of the problems need to be addressed, so much of these are based on greed and greed culture which is epitomized by politicians and bankers who are safely away from the inner city areas (as well as football playing millionaires living the ulta-high-life, etc) - how fuking stupid are these 'protesters... Bush and Blair will be smiling. And as long as these so called inner city communities refuse to support the police, stop crime and manage their own communities with responsibility and openness then Bush, Blair and other such symbols will continue to smile.

I am not taking any of the blame away from the looters themselves, they are inane morons... but, they are falling into traps set for them by the very folk they consider themselves 'at war' with.

----------


## taxexile

Catch A Looter


catchalooter.tumblr.com

----------


## BillyBobThai

As the British have lost their empire and, more important, lost their  respect for laws and standards, Britannia has gone from ruling the waves  to waiving the rules.

----------


## harrybarracuda

"We're getting our taxes back" says another fucking whore thief.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Yep, we seem to be breeding utter idiots; I don't see any of these rich folk that they seem to think they are attacking being negatively affected... Insurance money will be paid to the 'rich' owners of Currys and the costs will be passed down to the taxpayers... 

BBC News - London rioters: 'Showing the rich we do what we want'

Exactly the kind of moronic attitude that enables the ultra-rich to clamp down on rights and get richer... Bush, Blair and their ilk will be laughing, thinking to themselves 'the idiots are burning down their own communities to give us more money and power...'.

----------


## Bettyboo

> As the British have lost their empire and, more important, lost their  respect for laws and standards, Britannia has gone from ruling the waves  to waiving the rules.


Did it take you long to pen such poetry BillyBob? 

You might want to engage your few brain cells before posting in future...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> BBC News - London rioters: 'Showing the rich we do what we want'
> 
> Exactly the kind of moronic attitude that enables the ultra-rich to clamp down on rights and get richer... Bush, Blair and their ilk will be laughing, thinking to themselves 'the idiots are burning down their own communities to give us more money and power...'.


Fucking hell, talk about the shallow end of the gene pool...

----------


## English Noodles

What the fuck is Begbie doing there? :rofl:

----------


## crippen

One good point is that all these riots are taking the rest of the populations minds off the real crisis.  The country is f..ked financially.Stock market down again today.Pound down against the Euro.ect ect. ::chitown::

----------


## taxexile

> 


the dumbfuck monkeys are queuing up to loot the shoe shop, havent they noticed the gold shop next door.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> BBC News - London rioters: 'Showing the rich we do what we want'
> 
> Exactly the kind of moronic attitude that enables the ultra-rich to clamp down on rights and get richer... Bush, Blair and their ilk will be laughing, thinking to themselves 'the idiots are burning down their own communities to give us more money and power...'.


The thing about London specifically and the UK more generally, is the establishment has known for years it was creating a seething underclass that one day could really threaten them.

It's no coincidence that London and eventually the rest of the country have a hundred thousand CCTV cameras everywhere. It was not some kind of social experiment. This has been festering then growing, etc, for 30-odd years.

The CCTV culture of the UK seems odd to many other countries. But rather than the armed-to-the-tits-US-cops reaction, CCTV was the UK's response to monitoring the growing undercurrent of what is generally a low-wage economy where unbridled consumerism and unabashed classism has given birth to hooliganism and anti-social behaviour hence the bastard children we see out there today. 

Problem is that CCTV can't fix the problem - only record it. Building more jails and arming more cnut cops doesn't work either. What people need to ask themselves is how it ever came to this. Few want to do that though and would prefer to look for simple answers. Simply put, while there have been many riots in the past, the anti-social nature of Britan's underclass has been growing for years. This week we saw the symptoms close-up.

My own view, for what it's worth, is that most people just want a decent job that is satisfying and with some sort of dignity. Not a lot to ask really. The suggestion everyone wants to be a sciver on the dole is another simpleton bullshit answer. Some do - most don't. Punish the looters - severly punish those who injured others. Then begin to correct the problem that has been ignored for far too long. If you think it's 'too many immigrants' then fine - close the door to them - send the white unemployed Brits into those jobs. If they don;t like the pay or conditions, they can form a union and strike for better ones. But stop looking for scapegoats.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Shocking pictures of brazen looter in Brighton.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

My Ma just phoned from Dawlish in Devon. All their policemen have been called up to London tonight (its 200 miles away). 

So Dawlish is unprotected.

I suggested that she and some more Grannies could go down town and loot the Co-Op of cheesecakes and trifles tonight. She's mulling it over.

----------


## BillyBobThai

Someone mentioned that there are not enough jail cells to hold all of the fools.
Hire some of the better kids and them build about a 1000 set of these.  Thirty days in the stocks.  Good behavior will get get  you 5 minutes out each hour during daylight hours.

----------


## IceSpike

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dumbfuck monkeys are queuing up to loot the shoe shop, havent they noticed the gold shop next door.


 :smiley laughing: But they would trade the Gold for shoes!

----------


## English Noodles



----------


## Tom Sawyer

> the dumbfuck monkeys are queuing up to loot the shoe shop, havent they noticed the gold shop next door.


Looks like they need a lecture from Socal

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 


That's easy for you to say.

----------


## English Noodles

The police should be using water canons, and throw some Daz and Persil in to stop the coloureds from running.

----------


## Bettyboo

Water canon with dye is a good idea; maybe red or green would be best.

----------


## terry57

> The country is f..ked financially.Stock market down again today.Pound down against the Euro.ect ect.



Look punters, I've been trying to stay out of this,  I mean Fuk me dudes enough is enough.

England is a steaming fuking shit house and I salute every one of you Englishman that have upped stumps and foked off to Thailand.

Good friggin call dudes.   :UK:

----------


## English Noodles

> Water canon with dye is a good idea; maybe red or green would be best.


Cutting there hands of with a machete is a better plan.

----------


## amazon777

> ^ Yep, we seem to be breeding utter idiots; I don't see any of these rich folk that they seem to think they are attacking being negatively affected... Insurance money will be paid to the 'rich' owners of Currys and the costs will be passed down to the taxpayers... 
> 
> BBC News - London rioters: 'Showing the rich we do what we want'
> 
> Exactly the kind of moronic attitude that enables the ultra-rich to clamp down on rights and get richer... Bush, Blair and their ilk will be laughing, thinking to themselves 'the idiots are burning down their own communities to give us more money and power...'.


Guys, what do you expect the BBC to write?
They need to paint the rioters to be all low life criminals with nothing more to say and especially no grievances to address.
Anything else and the middle class might sympathize with the wrong side.

How about the following statement:
"...here's a sad truth, expressed by a Londoner when asked by a television reporter: Is rioting the correct way to express your discontent?
"Yes," said the young man. "You wouldn't be talking to me now if we didn't riot, would you?"
The TV reporter from Britain's ITV had no response. So the young man pressed his advantage. "Two months ago we marched to Scotland Yard,  more than 2,000 of us, all blacks, and it was peaceful and calm and you know what? Not a word in the press. Last night a bit of rioting and looting and look around you."
Eavesdropping from among the onlookers, I looked around. A dozen TV crews and newspaper reporters interviewing the young men everywhere...

Read the whole article here:
World Blog - The sad truth behind London riot.

Just out of curiosity:
Did the british press already report, that the bullet found in the police officers Radio was confirmed by ballistics to be from a police weapon?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ interesting post, with some validity.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the dumbfuck monkeys are queuing up to loot the shoe shop, havent they noticed the gold shop next door.


It's embarrassing how fucking dumb these fucks are ::chitown:: 

Two words, Kango and Safe.

Sad days (in many ways)

If it kicks off again tonight and they aren't spraying rubber bullets and water cannon all over the place then it's very very fucked.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Yes - they will need to take decisive non-lethal action to regain control. It's all or nothing tonight, wouldn't you agree?

----------


## English Noodles

> Yes - they will need to take decisive lethal action to regain control. It's all or nothing tonight, wouldn't you agree?


I agree now.

----------


## Begbie

^^^^^Nice find. 

Also
World Blog - Riots reveal London's two disparate worlds





Bringing the wheelie bin to carry the loot seems a bit greedy.

----------


## IceSpike

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> Water canon with dye is a good idea; maybe red or green would be best.
> 
> 
> Cutting there hands of with a machete is a better plan.


Asalamalikum steal someone else's shit, hands off.
Sharia Laws are tough.
 :sexy:

----------


## English Noodles

Remember to keep it in perspective. Not every black teenager in London is rioting and looting at the moment.

Some are in prison.

----------


## Begbie

It's a generational thing for the soap dodgers. If Noodles was 20 years younger he'd be out there too knocking off television sets and mugging old age pensioners. It's a requirement for the english "working" class.

----------


## robuzo

> ^^^^^Nice find. 
> 
> Also
> World Blog - Riots reveal London's two disparate worlds


"Their sense of entitlement is this: We are entitled to steal what we can." The thieves in the City running the CDO insurance scam that precipitated the world recession certainly felt (feel) entitled, so I guess I can understand.

At the same time, this:

"One reporter pointed out that in Clapham where the shopping area had been picked clean, the only shop left unlooted and untouched was the book shop." Chris Rock's advice about to where to hide your money holds true. Books are like kryptonite. . .

----------


## English Noodles

This shows the stupidity of some of them. What an idiot. :rofl:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
> 
> ^^^^^Nice find. 
> 
> Also
> World Blog - Riots reveal London's two disparate worlds
> 
> 
> ...


Niggers are like Thai, they don't read.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Yes - they will need to take decisive lethal action to regain control. It's all or nothing tonight, wouldn't you agree?


yes, most certainly.

----------


## English Noodles

> It's a generational thing for the soap dodgers. If Noodles was 20 years younger he'd be out there too knocking off television sets and mugging old age pensioners. It's a requirement for the english "working" class.


Begbie, buying your council house and owning a set of golf clubs and second hand Merc doesn't make you 'middle class' you know. :Smile:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

^^
Ah - editing my posts without telling the punters, eh, Noodles and Gent? Or should I say you 'looted' my post?

----------


## jamescollister

Had a nephew just post on face book. He is in Brum, only been in the UK for a week. Said there is some trouble, but he can't under stand it, the police shoot some one and they have a riot. Police shoot someone nearly everyday in Austraia and no one cares.Got to say he come from a small town. Jim

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by Begbie
> 
> It's a generational thing for the soap dodgers. If Noodles was 20 years younger he'd be out there too knocking off television sets and mugging old age pensioners. It's a requirement for the english "working" class.
> 
> 
> Begbie, buying your council house and owning a set of golf clubs and second hand Merc doesn't make you 'middle class' you know.


I'll have to take your word for that Noodles. :Smile:

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> owning a set of golf clubs and second hand Merc doesn't make you 'middle class' you know.


It does in Thailand 
 :mid:

----------


## StrontiumDog

*http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2...london/100124/

Riots in London*

Aug  9, 2011 

  Riots that erupted in London neighborhoods  over the weekend spread to  four other cities yesterday, as hundreds were  arrested and at least  one person was killed. What began as a protest  against the police  shooting of Tottenham resident Mark Duggan spread  quickly into general  rioting and opportunistic looting -- what Prime  Minister David Cameron  has called "criminality pure and simple." For  three days now, buildings  and vehicles have been smashed and set on  fire, while stores and  warehouses were looted. Police have been unable  to do much to slow the  mayhem. Tonight, some 16,000 police officers will  be deployed to  London's streets in an effort to quash the worst unrest  in the city in  decades. Collected here are images of the violence in the  U.K. from the  past several days.  [41 photos] 

 
A hooded youth walks past a burning vehicle in Hackney on August 8,   2011 in London, England. Disturbances broke out late on Saturday night   in Tottenham and the surrounding area after the killing of Mark Duggan,   29 and a father-of-four, by armed police in an attempted arrest on   August 4. (Peter Macdiarmid/Getty Images) 


2
  Buildings burn on Tottenham High Road, London after youths protested   against the killing of a man by armed police in an attempted arrest,   August 6, 2011 in London, England. (Matthew Lloyd/Getty Images) #  


3
 Protestors face off against riot police lines on Tottenham High Road on  August 6, 2011 in London, England. (Matthew Lloyd/Getty Images) #  


4
  A double decker bus burns as riot police try to contain a large group   of people on a main road in Tottenham, north London, on August 6 2011.  (Leon Neal/AFP/Getty Images) #  


5
  Youths use aerosol cans to set fire to shelves of goods inside a  retail  store on Tottenham High Road, on August 6, 2011 in London,  England. (Matthew Lloyd/Getty Images) #  


6
  Police officers wearing riot gear walk past a burning building in   Tottenham, north London, on August 7, 2011. Crowds attacked riot police   and set two squad cars alight in north London on Saturday following a   protest at the fatal shooting of a man by armed officers earlier in the   week. (Reuters/Stefan Wermuth) #  


7
 Mounted police ride in front of a burning building in Tottenham, north London, on August 7, 2011. (Reuters/Stefan Wermuth) #  


8
  Aaron Biber, 89, assesses the damage to his hairdressing salon after   riots on Tottenham High Road, on August 7, 2011 in London, England. (Dan  Kitwood/Getty Images) #  


9
 Police stand in front of a burnt out Carpetright shop in Tottenham, on  August 8, 2011 in London, England. (Peter Macdiarmid/Getty Images) #  


10
  Riot police face a mob in Hackney, north London on August 8, 2011.  Riot  police faced off with youths in fresh violence in London today in  the  third day of disorder after some of the worst rioting in the  British  capital in years at the weekend. (Ki Price/AFP/Getty Images) #  


11
 A rioter throws a rock at riot police in Clarence Road in Hackney on  August 8, 2011 in London, England. (Dan Istitene/Getty Images) #  


12
  A riot police officer directs his colleagues to clear people away from  a  burning car in Clarence Road in Hackney on August 8, 2011 in London,   England. (Dan Istitene/Getty Images) #  


13
 Police on the streets of Croydon on August 8, 2011. Original here. (CC BY Flickr user Madtea) #  


14
 Youths loot a Carhartt store in Hackney on August 8, 2011 in London, England. (Peter Macdiarmid/Getty Images) #  


15
 A police officer helps an injured officer as rioters gathered in Croydon, south London, on August 8, 2011. (AP Photo/Sang Tan) #  


16
 A bus is set on fire as rioters gathered in Croydon, south London, on August 8, 2011. (AP Photo/Sang Tan) #  


17
 People walk with goods that they took from a shop in Hackney, east  London, on Monday August 8, 2011. (AP Photo/Lefteris Pitarakis) #  


18
  Looters rampage through a convenience store in Hackney, east London   August 8, 2011. Youths hurled missiles at police in northeast London on   Monday as violence broke out in the British capital for a third night.  (Reuters/Olivia Harris) #  


19
 Local residents flee Clarence Road in Hackney on August 8, 2011 in London, England. (Dan Istitene/Getty Images) #  


20
 British police officers arrest a man as rioters gathered in Croydon, south London, on August 8, 2011. (AP Photo/Sang Tan) #  


21
 A shop is set on fire as rioters gather in Croydon, south London, on August 8, 2011. (AP Photo/Sang Tan) #  


22
 A photographer holds his head after he was attacked by protesters in  Hackney, east London, on August 8, 2011. (AP Photo/Karel Prinsloo) #  


23
  Looters run from a clothing store in Peckham, London August 8, 2011.   Riots spread to new areas of London on Monday while looting also erupted   in the city of Birmingham as Britain's worst unrest in decades   escalated in a third night of violence. (Reuters/Dylan Martinez) #  


24
  A masked man carries a toy backdropped by a burning car and garbage   bins set on fire by rioters in Hackney, east London, Monday August 8,   2011. (AP Photo/Lefteris Pitarakis) #  


25
 British riot police arrive in front of a burning building and burnt out  car in Croydon, South London, on August 8, 2011. (Carl De  Souza/AFP/Getty Images) #  


26
  An injured man is treated by ambulance staff after being arrested for   looting in an electronic shop, in south London, on August 8, 2011. (AP  Photo/Simon Dawson) #  


27
 A burning 140-year-old furniture store is pictured in Croydon, South  London, on August 8, 2011. (Carl De Souza/AFP/Getty Images) #  


28
 A police officer stands on a street in Tottenham, north London, on August 7, 2011. (Reuters/Stefan Wermuth) #  


29
 Policemen head into acrid smoke to help tackle a fire at Clapham  Junction on August 8, 2011 in London, England. (Chris Jackson/Getty  Images) #  


30
 Two girls are detained outside the Currys electrical store in Brixton,  on August 8, 2011 in London, England. (Dan Kitwood/Getty Images) #  


31
 A large fire breaks out in shops and residential properties in Croydon,  on August 8, 2011 in London, England. (Dan Kitwood/Getty Images) #  


32
  Police officers patrol the streets as a large fire engulfs shops and   residential properties in Croydon, on August 9, 2011 in London, England.   (Dan Kitwood/Getty Images) #  


33
  Burning timbers crash to the floor, sending a spray of cinder into a   shopping mall in Woolwich, southeast London, on August 9, 2011.  (Reuters/Jon Boyle) #  


34
  A car burns on a street in Ealing, London, on August 9, 2011. Looting   by groups of hooded youths spread to Ealing in west London and Camden  in  the north of the British capital late on Monday, the third night of   violence which police have blamed on criminal thugs. (Reuters/Toby  Melville) #  


35
  Firefighters battle a large fire that broke out in shops and   residential properties in Croydon, on August 9, 2011 in London, England.   (Dan Kitwood/Getty Images) #  


36
 A policeman walks past the charred remains of the Reeves furniture  store in Croydon, south of London, on August 9, 2011. (Andrew  Cowie/AFP/Getty Images) #  


37
  A traffic cone is embedded in the smashed windows of the Arcadia   shopping center on Ealing Broadway following a night of rioting in   Ealing, on August 9, 2011 in London, England. (Jim Dyson/Getty Images) #  


38
 Volunteers wait clear-up after overnight disturbances in Clapham  Junction, in south London, on August 9, 2011. (Reuters/Stefan Wermuth) #  


39
 People eager to clean up after last night's rioting gather at Clapham  Junction, on August 9, 2011 in London, England. (Chris Jackson/Getty  Images) #  


40
  People who have volunteered to clean up the damaged streets in a show   of solidarity clean the remains of a burnt-out car on a street in   Hackney, London, on Tuesday, August 9, 2011, following unrest on late   Monday. (AP Photo/Akira Suemori) #  


41
  A firefighter sprays water on the furniture store set on fire by   rioters last night in Croydon, south London, on Tuesday, August 9, 2011.   (AP Photo/Sang Tan) #

----------


## klong toey

Breaking News In the last hour several shop windows have been smashed in West Bromwich. Up to 200 youths in hoodies have been seen on the streets and police have now pushed the crowd to one side.

----------


## Bower

I would also like to know who is going to foot the bill for this !
Insurers will want to say "civil unrest" your not covered, no doubt.
Then you have to sue the police..........

----------


## Seekingasylum

For those of you acquainted with Britain it will not have escaped your notice that the copycat riots have all occurred in cities where there is a significant presence of ethnic Jamaicans. This is the culture at work and quite impressive in its response when one considers the timescale.

Jamjocks are really quite awful people. They posture and strut posing their physicality like dogs cocking their hindlegs marking out their territory but mostly no one gives a flying fuck unless they accidentally stray into their parish where babylon has no place. The violence is inversely proportionate to their intelligence which ultimately means they have little impact in the long term but on occasions such as these they do excel.

The Jamaican Defence Force (aka police ) know this and when the local nigger gets too uppity they weigh in with M16s and bury a few of the sad fucks before things get too much out of hand. The English of course are inept and politically too shallow to deal with this curse as they should.

Whitey just has to get a grip on these hottentots or it's bye bye time for peace in our cities. The Turks in Kingsland High St through to Dalston and northwards  showed the coons a few kebab knives and the slave children just melted away like the gutless monkeys they truly are. 

Perhaps the Met.Police should start recruiting among the Kurds et al?

----------


## blue

I hope it kicks off again tonight
5 pm now 
 be dark at  about 9

----------


## astasinim

> How 'bout this perspective, eh?
> 
> Democrats Continue To Accuse The Tea Party Of Terrorism As Leftists Burn London To The Ground.


 You are one boring [at][at][at][at], with your left/right politics BM




> Paying the price for political correctness and a failed empire.


Sounds just like yooo essss aayyy yooo essss aaayyyy to me.

Batman and Robin strike again.

----------


## Lostandfound



----------


## Albert Shagnasty

> For those of you acquainted with Britain it will not have escaped your notice that the copycat riots have all occurred in cities where there is a significant presence of ethnic Jamaicans. This is the culture at work and quite impressive in its response when one considers the timescale.
> 
> Jamjocks are really quite awful people. They posture and strut posing their physicality like dogs cocking their hindlegs marking out their territory but mostly no one gives a flying fuck unless they accidentally stray into their parish where babylon has no place. The violence is inversely proportionate to their intelligence which ultimately means they have little impact in the long term but on occasions such as these they do excel.
> 
> The Jamaican Defence Force (aka police ) know this and when the local nigger gets too uppity they weigh in with M16s and bury a few of the sad fucks before things get too much out of hand. The English of course are inept and politically too shallow to deal with this curse as they should.
> 
> Whitey just has to get a grip on these hottentots or it's bye bye time for peace in our cities. *The Turks in Kingsland High St through to Dalston and northwards  showed the coons a few kebab knives* and the slave children just melted away like the gutless monkeys they truly are. 
> 
> Perhaps the Met.Police should start recruiting among the Kurds et al?


Seen the Turks do that time and time again.
Was it TV, the nanny state or capitalism that silently removed the back bone of the English?

----------


## klong toey

> I would also like to know who is going to foot the bill for this !
> Insurers will want to say "civil unrest" your not covered, no doubt.
> Then you have to sue the police..........


Why sue the police i would rather sue their employers,the useless government.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> I hope it kicks off again tonight


Why?

Feeling a sense of schadenfreude about somewhere else getting torched is perhaps understandable, but not if its your own country thats being spoiled.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I rather think what is taking place is a useful counterweight to the fatuous notion that London is civilised, engendered by the hubristic twaddle surrounding the forthcoming Olympic Games and the seemingly never ending property porn news that the carpetbagging money launderers from Asia and Russia are buying up London because it represents " a safe haven ".

In those respects I too have to confess to a certain glee at watching the indigenous scum of London showing it in a slightly less flattering light which perhaps is more congruent with the actualite.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> In those respects I too have to confess to a certain glee at watching the indigenous scum of London showing it in a slightly less flattering light which perhaps is more congruent with the actualite.


Yes, you're in the same camp as Blue in that regard. 

I see what you're saying and understand it too. 

But my point is, ..... this is in no way a good thing. What is going on in the UK now - trashing the country - really sucks. 

Yes it shows them up for what they are, BUT, they will still be there tomorrow, and next year. They ain't going back to Bongo Bongo land and now they've proven they can get uppity and largely get away with it. So enjoying the spectacle and crossing fingers for a repetition tonight seems counter-intuitive. I hope the Police kick their ass and they stay home.

----------


## astasinim

I didnt realise BSNUb was Teaxpats alter ego. Cant say im surprised, both are a pair of drunken loons.  :UK:

----------


## CCFC

> Paying the price for political correctness and a failed empire.



Every Empire rises and falls you stupid American cnut.
The Sun never used to set on the British empire.  As far as Empire building goes, we did a much better job than your fucked up shithole of an obese country.  Now fuck off and eat another Burger you fucking fat waste of space.

----------


## silversands

Anyone heard of the story of Stephen Whenary?
A neighbour heard him rowing with his girlfriend and called the police. They came and dragged him out the shower sprayed him with CS gas, battered him with batons and dragged him naked into the street.
Despite suffering serious head injuries he was charged with assaulting a cop and resisting arrest.
Luckily common sense prevailed and the judge threw the case out.
Makes the Thai police seem not so bad!

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Here's a PM I just received from that internet tough guy who always used to post fifty times on every topic concerning underage boys being buggered. I've put him on ignore now. 


_Typical Brittle response. You're so comfortable criticizing others, but  fall to pieces when someone else criticizes you. I hope they they burn  the motherfucker down, and slice the queen's throat. You asswipe  Brittles need a good lesson playing both ends -- no better than Pakis.  Fuck you and your shitty little insignificant country. I hope the  niggers and Pakis reduce that wet little rock to a smoldering bad  memory.

Have a nice day.

Texpat._

----------


## astasinim

Ahh you mean Texpat. Yea I got a similar one. Uncle fester the crack addict at his best.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

Matthew Moore - Truly extraordinary speech by fearless West Indian woman in face of #Hackney rioters. Pls watch - Twitvid

----------


## astasinim

Can we have another meltdown please Tex? Go on please. Pretty please with sugar on top. We`re due for a good meltdown on TD.

----------


## nigelandjan

> PC BBC wankers, why not call a spade a spade?


            They same reason they call poofs / queers / nine bob notes ..........................gay

----------


## Seekingasylum

London is not a bellweather for Blighty despite the self obsessions of government and the gamblers masquerading as financial institutions might have us think.

In reality, Britain is as much as it ever was, populated by a reserved but polite people who are by nature kindly and tolerant. Over 90% are white and consider themselves to be as British as the weather. The current preoccupation with immigrants is just a passing phase which will be treated with pretty much the same indifference as the British show whenever they have to confront something they would rather actually prefer ignoring. Eventually, the current immigrants will be absorbed in much the same way as all other folk arriving have been, including their cultures and language.

The only slightly marked difference in this historical pattern has been the attempt by Parliament to legislate for change when in truth no such thing can happen without the consensus of the indigenous who will only accept it at their own pace. There is a correction taking place but eventually an equilibrium will be found if only because that is the natural order of things.

Does that make you feel better Moog?

----------


## klong toey

1833: Riot police are surrounding the Mailbox building in Birmingham. Eight police vans are reportedly outside. Harvey Nicholls has boarded-up its windows. The Mailbox, home to some of Birmingham's most expensive shops, was attacked by looters last night. 
1832: In West Bromwich cars there are reports of cars set on fire and rioting, also smoke coming from the Desi Junction pub.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Typical Brittle response. You're so comfortable criticizing others, but fall to pieces when someone else criticizes you. I hope they they burn the motherfucker down, and slice the queen's throat. You asswipe Brittles need a good lesson playing both ends -- no better than Pakis. Fuck you and your shitty little insignificant country. I hope the niggers and Pakis reduce that wet little rock to a smoldering bad memory.  Have a nice day.  Texpat.


             Blimey I know what they mean by friendly fire now :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

18 year old Paras with plastic bullets and truncheons could sort these c**ts out really quickly. And they wouldn't get away on foot.

Unleash the beast Cameron, you toffee nosed slimy wanker.

----------


## nigelandjan

Typical Britishness ,,,,,,,,,, you can shoot a white polar bear in Norway when it runs amok 

          But you cannot shoot a monkey when its out of control in Tottenham

----------


## astasinim

> Here's a PM I just received from that internet tough guy who always used to post fifty times on every topic concerning underage boys being buggered. I've put him on ignore now. 
> 
> 
> _Typical Brittle response. You're so comfortable criticizing others, but  fall to pieces when someone else criticizes you. I hope they they burn  the motherfucker down, and slice the queen's throat. You asswipe  Brittles need a good lesson playing both ends -- no better than Pakis.  Fuck you and your shitty little insignificant country. I hope the  niggers and Pakis reduce that wet little rock to a smoldering bad  memory.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Texpat._


Heres another one. He`s in fine form tonight isn't he. All we need is DTW and we can have right party tonight.  :Smile: 

_You cocksuckers love to criticize, but shrivel into thin-skinned twats  when the tables are turned. Make me sick. I hope as many innocent  Brittles as possible are slaughtered in this (shall we call it a civil  war)? Brittles are the most disciple  creatures on the planet. The more  killed, the better. I welcome the violence. Liberalism is a disease._

----------


## klong toey

From what i hear on the radio things have kicked off in Manchester.

1911: Rioters have set fire to a Miss Selfridge shop on Market Street in Manchester city centre.
1928: Manchester police says there are an increased number of officers on the ground tonight, responding to incidents and dispersing groups of youths before they commit any crimes. The force says it has already made a number of arrests and is appealing for calm in the community. "We would advise they stay out of the city centre while we assess the scale of any disorder and report any concerns they have to us," the statement adds.

----------


## nigelandjan

Well I,m delivering in Tottenham Hale tommorow and Bethnal Green on Thursday ,, will take me camera , mabe interesting  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

^Are you off to Greg the bakers? Watch you back they have been reports of exploding pork pies.

----------


## nigelandjan

^  Na mate ,, the one I can stop me lorry outside is in Chingford on the way down to Edmonton ,, unfortunately not tommorow ,,, if there,s one left in Bethnal Green when I get there Thursday I will get a rather nice large white  thick sliced bloomer for £1.50 , make some decent egg + mayo sarnies for Friday  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

You guys should fly in some Korean shop owners from LA they will get this thing sorted..




LiveLeak.com - Koreans showing off their guns in LA riots

At least in America shop owners can defend their property.

----------


## crippen

Keep away from Britain! Governments around world warn citizens to avoid riot-hit UK
Germans warned to exercise 'special caution'
Latvians told to get health and life insurance
Sweden, Denmark and Finland also issue safety advice
By MAIL FOREIGN SERVICE
Last updated at 11:07 PM on 9th August 2011
The worlds media reacted with shock and horror to the riots that have swept Britain, with London portrayed as a lawless city.
The story made front pages around the globe, and was among the top items on TV news shows in dozens of countries.
Germany led the way, with Der Spiegel magazine comparing London to the capital of Somalia.[/IMG]

Burning down: Several foreign governments have started issuing advice to their citizens thinking about visiting the UK


Embarrassing: The Portuguese Jornal de Noticias (left) and the Belgian De Standaard (right) both put photographs of the London riots on their front pages
The television images dominating screens this week could be right out of Mogadishu, it wrote. 
As difficult to imagine as it might be, the pictures arent from Somalia, but from London, right in  the centre of Europe. And they will never be forgotten.
In newspapers, TZ in Munich asked: What has gone wrong with Britain? Like the Sex Pistols said, it truly is anarchy in the UK. 
The tabloid Bild summed up the feelings of many with the headline: Chaos reigns in London! 
On its website, other stories were titled England in flames and Londons night of horror. 
Many looked ahead to next summer, with the respected Süddeutsche Zeitung warning that fears are concentrated on the Olympics.
Countries including Canada and Australia were left stunned that the kind of unrest seen in Greece and France had befallen Britain.


Headline news: Dutch newspaper Het Parool (left) and the Argentinian paper Clarín (right) both led on the London riots
In the U.S., cars burning across the English capital featured prominently even as Washington and Wall Street struggled amid the  debt crisis. 
The New York Times called the riots the worst outbreak of social unrest in Britain in 25 years. 
Online, the Huffington Post news website ran the headline Londons Burning while one contributor to the venerable Wall Street Journal wrote: These people are welcome to march and protest, but when they start robbing and destroying others property then Im all for declaring them targets for target practice. 
An editorial in Le Monde, one of Frances leading newspapers, said the UK was asking itself: How to put an end to the destruction, which has in three days devastated whole neighbourhoods in London and its suburbs, as well as the cities of Birmingham, Bristol and Liverpool? 
The riots also led every TV bulletin  in Spain, with laSexta describing a  lawless city.


Read more: UK RIOTS 2011: Keep away from Britain! Governments around world warn citizens | Mail Online

----------


## crippen



----------


## Fondles

I  hope the parents are proud of their chav kids causing the riots, I  bet they are thinking this...

ON the 4th night of riots, my chav son  gave to me: 
20 Nike trainers,
15 Dvd's, 
10 Greggs pasties, 
5 Champagne   bottles

 and a Samsung HD TV......

----------


## FarangRed

I nearly f*cking shat myself. I was in the the loo when my wife called  out what I thought she said, 'Anfield is burning'. I ran downstairs  trying to pull my pants up only to see the headline 'Enfield burning'.

----------


## koman

I was watching a program on Al Jazeera this morning.  They interviewed about half a dozen people in London, asking them about their views on the riots.   I could not understand a word any of them said, regardless if they were black or white.   I always thought they spoke English in London.....WTF language are they using there now?    Then they went to Brimingham and Manchester.... same thing, only a bit worse.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):      The networks are going to need subtitles if they want to show this stuff around the world..... :Smile:  

Then there was some very clear video footage of people in hoodies kicking in shop windows and looting in full view of the police who were equipped with sticks and plastic shields. 

   I'm fine with the police taking a passive role when people are out in the street waving banners, chanting slogans and letting off a bit of angst....but when they start to kick in shop windows, loot the place and set buildings on fire....what possible excuse is there for not shooting them on the spot?  

 They are clearly commiting serious crimes, endangering lives, wrecking the livelyhood of many innocent hard working people and creating chaos and anarchy right in front of the CCTV cameras, so there is no shortage of evidence.  Shoot every last one of the fuckers if they are in the act of commiting these crimes.

  This is not about "protest"  It has fuck all to do with politics,  the banks, the economy,  inequality or anything else of the sort.    Shoot them and they will stop.  If more come, shoot them too.   Their brethern will think twice before venturing out after the first 20 or so go down.  

 This would be very unpopular with the bleeding hearts of Europe and some other parts of the world, but it's not their cities being torched and looted right now.   Their turn will come and then they will want their cops to do the same thing.  

Wishful thinking I know...the cops were actually running away from them and in many cases just standing there watching them burn and loot.  In a way I can't blame the cops.  If they touch any of these savages they spend the next two years of their lives in front of human rights enquiries or some other bunch of limp wristed fuckwits who have gone to great lengths to create the kind of society that we are seeing now.   What a spinless fucked up country the UK has turned into.   Sorry Enoch, you were right....   they would not listen; perhaps they will listen now, but I for one am not holding my breath.
Cameron says they will feel the full force of the law....which in Brit PC land means ????

----------


## sabang

The looters are overwhelmingly black, as in afro/caribbean, the clean up squads overwhelmingly white. No one can fail to have noticed.

Several Moslem areas of the UK were lambasted by the Press and powers that be for setting up local 'militia's' to enforce order in their area, such as clear prostitutes off the streets. Brit's have traditionally had a distrust of vigilantism, a result I suppose of having a traditionally strong civil society. I do not think that is the case these days. 

I wager those areas were hardly touched during the riots. If the Police are unable or unwilling to protect private property, citizens are well within their rights to do so for themselves. I would suggest they get their heads together, and do exactly that. I am minded also of the Scientologists in LA, who's HQ there is in the area worst affected by the Watts riots. The area surrounding their establishment was not damaged, because they banded together to protect it.

----------


## taxexile

> I wager those areas were hardly touched during the riots


true

the turkish community in north london were out on the streets protecting their shops, and the sikhs likewise.

the police are working with their hands tied behind their backs, hamstrung by political correctness, procedural compliance and the unwillingness of the courts to hand out appropriate punishments for theft and street crime. i believe most of the police would relish getting stuck in, but they would be crucified by the left for doing so, or even expressing the desire to do so.



the rioters know that there is very little chance of being caught, and if caught, severe punishment.

a generation of poor parenting, schooling and an overly generous benefit system are very hard to reverse.

its very sad to see these scenes of violence and destruction in my home country, and the impotence of the authorities to control it.






> There is little to cheer about; the riots will be over soon (we hope), and most of the participants will probably get caught (the thing about modern rioting is that, unless you’re very careful about covering your face and use no technology, then CCTV, phone records and social media make capture almost a certainty). But the riots are only a more vivid display of a wider, more everyday problem British people have got used to – a small minority of lawless, anti-social young men and women who make life unpleasant for everyone else.
> 
> 
> British people have mostly internalised this fear, usually adopting a Stockholm Syndrome liberalism; for example, I believe that the reason so many young teachers in inner cities are textbook liberals who blame various institutions and authorities for the bad behaviour of their pupils is because they physically fear those kids, and it is easier to side with the one you fear. In contrast the kids do not fear anyone in authority – not teachers, not churchmen, not policemen or army officers, and especially not fathers. 
> 
> That is because, in essence, the people in authority in Britain have abandoned that authority, for various psycho-political reasons (just look through any John Lennon or Pink Floyd lyrics for a better understanding of babyboomer thinking).
> 
> The result is that Britain has among the most unpleasant adolescent population in the world (with all due respects to the majority who aren’t); I have never been anywhere in the world with such problems, and it’s actually embarrassing. For a society that was remarkably well-ordered and peaceful until the 1960s our speedy breakdown is a remarkable achievement.
> 
> There are heartening aspects, though. Citizens cleaning up yesterday’s wreckage, or bringing tea to police officers. Most impressive of all was the way that the Turks and Kurds of Dalston and Green Lanes drove away looters, reminiscent of the Pakistani communities of Balsall Heath andLumb Lane in their heroic community spirit. (Elsewhere Bengalis in Whitechapel drove off looters attacking an Islamic bank.) For at a time when the word “community” is so misappropriated, they were the genuine thing –united, courageous and determined to face the hoodies down and make them scared. British society could learn a lot from the Dalston Turks. Let’s just hope the police step in before the city gets any nastier.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

[quote=taxexile;1840795]


> they would be crucified by the left for doing so, or even expressing the desire to do so.


The Left are no longer in power, and therefore this is not such an issue.

Its true there may be a liberal bias in the media, but this industry knows which way the wind is blowing and it has advertisers and wants to increase circulation. It won't do that by appeasing looters.

So the matter you highlight on political correctness may be one thing that does neutralise now. That could be one good catalyst that comes of all this.

----------


## taxexile

> The Left are no longer in power, and therefore this is not such an issue.


the left hold much of the power in the uk, and certainly mould a lot of the opinion.

local councils, community leaders, teachers and university lecturers, social workers, the legal system and the civil service, the bbc and a large swathe of the written press are mostly liberal left and still the major influences on opinion in the uk.

the coalition is hanging on by a thread and cant bring in the changes i think are needed in the uk re. law and order and responsibility.

----------


## FarangRed

Bring in the Bengal Lancers

----------


## Bung

I normally wouldn't give a shit about this type of thing, all a part of day to day life but there is something very wrong with what is going on in England right now. I try not to be racist but whaen you look at the footage....well I hope all the immigration apoligists are happy now. I just feel sorry for the older English folk, you know the ones who laid their lives on the line to create a nice society (pre mass immigration days). But it doesn't matter, they have all probably had the crap beaten out of them by these thugs for their pension checks by now.

The Police? What a joke! Fat useless bastards. Where is the tear gas? The (real) riot police? The numbers? They obviously cannot handle the situation due to them most likely shitting themselves about scratching one of them and being taken to court for it, the crazy pc world. 

That country needs to grow some balls and deal with the situation not just sit in an office looking at cctv footage and go make arrests later.

----------


## taxexile

*Torching of two suburbs: The human toll of the infernos at opposite ends of London
*


By David Wilkes and Andrew Malone

Last updated at 1:29 AM on 10th August 2011

*Croydon*

The ashes were still smouldering as Maurice Reeves surveyed whats left of the furniture store his family has run for five generations. Aged 80, he had every right to believe the business would just go on and on. 

After all, in its 144-year history it has survived the Great Depression and Hitlers bombs, not to mention competition from superstores that have driven many other firms under.
But Maurice Reeves had not counted on the indiscriminate carnage the mindless rioters were hell bent on inflicting on Monday night.


 History in ruins: The remains of the Reeves furniture store, top, and the shop in flames on Monday night, below


 


As they rampaged through Croydon, his shop  so much part of the scenery that the corner it occupies and a tram stop were named after it  became a target. So they firebombed it.

Mr Reeves was celebrating his wedding anniversary to wife Anne, 72, at a restaurant in central London when the blaze took hold. The first he knew of it was when he got home, turned on the television and saw the shop in flames.

Yesterday all that was left was rubble and the blackened remains of walls.





What kind of people would do that? he said, disbelief and sadness etched on his face as he stood at a police cordon yesterday, acrid smoke belching from the building in the background. 

Our shop was the hub of this community. Weve weathered so much, only to have our shop smashed up by people in our own community. Im shocked to the core.

He added: Ive been in hospital with stress and strain and after last night I dont know how Im here today.

 Devastated: Maurice Reeves after his shop was razed to the ground


Mr Reeves began working in the shop shortly after the Second World War when he was 16. Then, of course, Croydon was a rather more genteel place, and a world away from the scenes of wanton destruction witnessed there and around the country since Saturday night.

He said: Children used to be well-behaved then but these days it doesnt seem to be the case. A lot of them leave school without the basic skills. And sometimes parents arent doing their job. You see police going around town and theyre too afraid to do anything. One policeman told me hes not actually allowed to do anything. We need Churchill to come down and sort it all out.

When I was a boy there was so much more of a sense of law and order in the community. There werent the troublesome types and wed all be home by 10pm.

It was in 1867, at the height of the industrial revolution, that his great-great-grandfather Edwin Reeves, a barrel maker from Sherborne, Dorset, set up a shop on the site in Croydon opposite the parish church from where the family has traded ever since.
Croydon was then a leafy residential suburb popular with the Victorian middle classes. Edwin quickly expanded into ironmongery and furniture. Over the ensuing decades, Croydon retained its appeal, almost becoming a byword for aspiration, although with growth inevitably some of its charm was lost as the surrounding countryside was encroached upon as the suburbs spread.

Edwin Reevess son, William Arthur, took over in 1913. The business expanded over several neighbouring properties in the Great War and by 1917 an auction room had been added, with showrooms for second hand furniture. Other branches were opened in Caterham and Sherborne as the business flourished. Times were tough in the 1930s, but the Croydon branch became known for its auctions. During the Second World War, much of central Croydon was destroyed in attacks by German V-1 flying bombs and V-2 rockets. But the Reeves store survived the Blitz  Maurice remembers hiding in the cellar during air raids  and there was a good trade in second hand furniture (all manufacturing during this time was devoted to the war effort).
With peace restored, it became a private limited company, E Reeves Ltd, in 1947. William Arthurs son William Thomas Reeves became the managing director, running the company until his death in 1982.
There was further expansion in the 1950s and 1960s, but harder times in the 1970s saw the company contracted back to its Croydon base. In 1977, the site was named Reevess Corner after it.
William Thomas was succeeded by his son, Maurice. In the mid-1980s the company switched to selling purely new furniture and beds under the name The House of Reeves. Maurice said: The shop started small, but we built it up. Even when the big superstores like DFS and Ikea moved in, they dont bother us. Competition is good. We have a trusted reputation in the community, and its what we pride ourselves on.
Since Maurice retired, the reins have passed to his sons, Trevor, 56, and Graham, 52. Yesterday they joined their father at a meeting with David Cameron to air their views when the Prime Minister visited Croydon fire station. Both sons had lived in flats above the shop when they were first married. Thankfully no one was living above the shop on Monday night. 
A second store run by the family nearby had its windows smashed, but was not set on fire.
Trevor said: I dont know what the thought processes were for those that did this. There is no rhyme or reason or logic to it. Its just mindless thuggery.

 Back in the day: The store in the 1870s. Maurice's grandfather, William Arthur Reeves, is pictured second from left in the apron while his great grandfather Edwin Reeves stands next to him, second from right


 Landmark: Such was the longevity of the furniture store that it had a street and a tram stop named after it

Graham said: Everything is just gone, we have just got nothing left. Its horrendous. All you can hope for now is for the community to make it a better place. 

On a visit to the scene yesterday, London Mayor Boris Johnson described the shops destruction as heart-breaking and said he felt ashamed that those responsible would feel such disdain and to behave in such a way.

Its just unbelievable and its scarcely possible to believe that this is London, he said. What kind of sense does it make from the point of view of the rioters and the looters to destroy a business that is actually creating business and wealth in the community? The business, which employed 20 people, was insured but the family are still calculating the cost. They estimate it will run into millions. In the meantime, they have vowed to carry on as best they can.

Metropolitan Police Deputy Assistant Commissioner Stephen Kavanagh said: We understand the level of distress. Anyone who saw Mr Reeves on the TV and didnt have a lump in their throat is not a human being.

So all-encompassing is the familys bond to the shop that one of Maurices great-grandchildren, Elvie Dsane, four, even offered to call Bob the Builder to fix it. It was a small, heartwarming moment for them on a day they otherwise wish had never happened.




*Ealing*

Groups of youths, wearing hooded tops and with their faces disguised with scarves ran past me, shouting and swearing. I walked towards the noise of squealing cars and smashing windows.
Ahead, smoke and flames could be seen licking the night sky from the main shopping street, where riot police appeared to have temporarily regained control.
But the mobs simply rampaged down the side streets, past me and swarming towards another row of shops near the famous Ealing Studios. There, more than 200 youths set to work, smashing shop windows and looting. 

 In flames: A man stands in front of a burning car as violence takes hold in Ealing on Monday


 Aftermath: The burnt-out shells of cars litter the streets of Ealing after the riots

This was no inner-city ghetto. It was the wealthy London borough of Ealing  famously known as Queen of the Suburbs  with its parks and sought-after restaurants and bijou shops. On Monday night, it was a war zone.
But far from being an atmosphere of hatred among the looters, it was one of mild, maniacal joy. While residents were terrified, these gangs of thugs were cheering and laughing as they took crowbars and hammers to windows, and ransacked shops.
This was hardly spontaneous. It was well-planned. It had nothing to do with politics, or oppression or supposed racism  it was about greed, self-interest and criminality, pure and simple.
Many of the looters had agreed through text messages to meet in Ealing after 9pm. They knew that other riots were being planned throughout the city and that the police would be too far stretched  like an army fighting thinly on too many fronts. 
I watched as more and more youths poured into the area, arriving in cars and vans. Word had spread that there were rich pickings to be had in Ealing.
The Panasonic shop on the High Street was first to be targeted, with gangs battering through security barriers with fire extinguishers and heavy cutting gear. They then smashed the windows  and dozens of looters poured in. No one tried to stop them, least of all the police.
A man of about 30, wearing a black Nike tracksuit, his face clearly visible, walked straight past me with his booty: A giant flat screen television (priced to sell at £799.49, according to the stickers still on the screen), and headed off into the night.
Others were filling cars with stolen electronics goods, returning to the shop for more in a relay system. This was nothing to do with deprivation or Government cuts. It was well-organised criminality. 
Indeed, there seemed to be a hierarchy and a system. While senior criminals waited in expensive BMWs and sports coupes, gangs of younger runners brought them electrical goods to inspect.

 Criminal thugs: Word had spread that there were rich pickings to be had in Ealing



 Lined up: Police armoured vehicles waiting on the streets of Ealing on Monday

Many gangmasters from other parts of London were clearly capitalising on the breakdown in law-and-order to steal as much as they could as fast as they could, with their young helpers being paid for the nights work.
According to one source intimate with what was happening in Ealing, these gangsters normally use the runners to deliver small drugs deals around the Londons council estates. 
The runners had simply been given a new job  deliver stolen goods back to their bosses. Drugs or computer games  it makes no difference, said the source.
Others were just opportunists. At the bus stop beside me, a white girl of about 17 sat guarding three boxes of stolen DVDs. Her boyfriend ran up to her, passed her another box of computer games, kissed her, and then ran back into the fray.
Some people, bizarrely, were mere spectators, enjoying a night out. One Asian man I spoke to was smoking a cannabis joint and drinking strong lager. Its better than anything you see on TV, he said. I came down to see it for real.
Looters brazenly blocked streets with their cars so that it was easier to load their stolen goods; others drove up and down pulling handbrake turns in the middle of the road, while the gangs ransacked shops. The levels of anarchy and wanton destruction were chilling.
The looters ranged in age from about 14 to 30  and I saw black, Asian and white youths taking part, many of them female.
Such was the frenzy that thieves were even robbing other thieves. I saw a white, stocky male of about 20 challenge a black youth walking past with another flat screen TV.

 


The white man grabbed the youth by the throat and made him an offer he couldnt refuse: Hand me over that ******* telly or Ill stab you up. The white man got his television as the youth ran off, back to the shops, to see what else he could find instead.
The new owner of the television laughed and shouted to me: I aint nicking anything, mate, Im just keeping it in safe hands for now.
For 90 minutes, the mobs also targeted jewellery shops, chemists and mobile phone shops. Empty boxes of jewels littered the streets. At one point, a police van roared through the street, sirens blaring, but the vehicle didnt stop and the criminals took no notice. The looting continued.
Then, finally, at 1.30am, four police riot vans pulled up at one end of the main street. People looked up briefly. Some ran; others continued looting.
More than 50 officers lined up in full riot gear and then charged the gangs. They responded by hurling rocks and bottles. It was only by about 3am that most of the looters had dispersed. 
As I walked home in the early hours  all buses had by then been cancelled and taxis were refusing to enter the trouble zone  I stopped at a takeaway.
Two teenagers, one black and one white, came in and offered to sell me two childrens computer games, with price stickers still on them of £20 and £37.99. 
The looters wanted £2 for the pair. Come on, geezer, get them for your kids, the black youth implored me. We just want two quid to buy some chicken wings. Wes hungry.
Laying waste to Britains capital for chicken wings? Senior criminals sending stupid kids to steal to order?
This is no English equivalent of the Arab Spring. This is criminality, pure and simple.


Read more: Croydon and Ealing riots 2011: Torching of two London suburbs | Mail Online

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> . Where is the tear gas? The (real) riot police? The numbers?


This isn't a containable riot in one centralised area, this is going off in numerous dispersed places with all the perps running around like savages. This is definitely not easy for a Police force to tackle. 

Plus its dark, and so are they.

----------


## taxexile

*Years of liberal dogma have spawned a generation of amoral, uneducated, welfare dependent, brutalised youngsters
*


By Max Hastings

Last updated at 12:34 AM on 10th August 2011

A few weeks after the U.S. city of Detroit was ravaged by 1967 race riots in which 43 people died, I was shown around the wrecked areas by a black reporter named Joe Strickland.

He said: Dont you believe all that stuff people here are giving media folk about how sorry they are about what happened. When they talk to each other, they say: It was a great fire, man! 

I am sure that is what many of the young rioters, black and white, who have burned and looted in England through the past few shocking nights think today.

 Manchester: Hooded looters with arm fulls of clothes run from a Manchester shopping centre yesterday evening 


It was fun. It made life interesting. It got people to notice them. As a girl looter told a BBC reporter, it showed the rich and the police that we can do what we like.

If you live a normal life of absolute futility, which we can assume most of this weeks rioters do, excitement of any kind is welcome. The people who wrecked swathes of property, burned vehicles and terrorised communities have no moral compass to make them susceptible to guilt or shame.

Most have no jobs to go to or exams they might pass. They know no family role models, for most live in homes in which the father is unemployed, or from which he has decamped.






They are illiterate and innumerate, beyond maybe some dexterity with computer games and BlackBerries.

They are essentially wild beasts. I use that phrase advisedly, because it seems appropriate to young people bereft of the discipline that might make them employable; of the conscience that distinguishes between right and wrong. 

They respond only to instinctive animal impulses  to eat and drink, have sex, seize or destroy the accessible property of others.

Their behaviour on the streets resembled that of the polar bear which attacked a Norwegian tourist camp last week. They were doing what came naturally and, unlike the bear, no one even shot them for it.

A former London police chief spoke a few years ago about the feral children on his patch  another way of describing the same reality.

The depressing truth is that at the bottom of our society is a layer of young people with no skills, education, values or aspirations. They do not have what most of us would call lives: they simply exist. 

Nobody has ever dared suggest to them that they need feel any allegiance to anything, least of all Britain or their community. They do not watch royal weddings or notice Test matches or take pride in being Londoners or Scousers or Brummies. 
Not only do they know nothing of Britains past, they care nothing for its present. 

They have their being only in video games and street-fights, casual drug use and crime, sometimes petty, sometimes serious. 
The notions of doing a nine-to-five job, marrying and sticking with a wife and kids, taking up DIY or learning to read properly, are beyond their imaginations.


 Undercover police officers have arrest looters in the Swarovski Crystal shop in Manchester. One looter lies injured and blood can be seen on the wall 


Last week, I met a charity worker who is trying to help a teenage girl in East London to get a life for herself. There is a difficulty, however: Her mother wants her to go on the game. My friend explained: Its the money, you know.

An underclass has existed throughout history, which once endured appalling privation. Its spasmodic outbreaks of violence, especially in the early 19th century, frightened the ruling classes. 

Its frustrations and passions were kept at bay by force and draconian legal sanctions, foremost among them capital punishment and transportation to the colonies.

Today, those at the bottom of society behave no better than their forebears, but the welfare state has relieved them from hunger and real want.

When social surveys speak of deprivation and poverty, this is entirely relative. Meanwhile, sanctions for wrongdoing have largely vanished.

When Work and Pensions Secretary Iain Duncan Smith recently urged employers to take on more British workers and fewer migrants, he was greeted with a horse laugh.


 Birmingham: People wearing masks swig alcohol next to a burning car in Birmingham city centre last night 


Every firm in the land knows that an East European  for instance  will, first, bother to turn up; second, work harder; and third, be better-educated than his or her British counterpart.Who do we blame for this state of affairs?

Ken Livingstone, contemptible as ever, declares the riots to be a result of the Governments spending cuts. This recalls the remarks of the then leader of Lambeth Council, Red Ted Knight, who said after the 1981 Brixton riots that the police in his borough amounted to an army of occupation.

But it will not do for a moment to claim the rioters behaviour reflects deprived circumstances or police persecution.
Of course it is true that few have jobs, learn anything useful at school, live in decent homes, eat meals at regular hours or feel loyalty to anything beyond their local gang. 

This is not, however, because they are victims of mistreatment or neglect. 
It is because it is fantastically hard to help such people, young or old, without imposing a measure of compulsion which modern society finds unacceptable. These kids are what they are because nobody makes them be anything different or better.

 Rampage: We are told that youths roaming the streets are doing so because they are angry at unemployment, but a quick looks at an apprenticeship website yields 2,228 vacancies in London


A key factor in delinquency is lack of effective sanctions to deter it. From an early stage, feral children discover that they can bully fellow pupils at school, shout abuse at people in the streets, urinate outside pubs, hurl litter from car windows, play car radios at deafening volumes, and, indeed, commit casual assaults with only a negligible prospect of facing rebuke, far less retribution.

John Stuart Mill wrote in his great 1859 essay On Liberty: The liberty of the individual must be thus far limited; he must not make himself a nuisance to other people. 
Yet every day up and down the land, this vital principle of civilised societies is breached with impunity.
Anyone who reproaches a child, far less an adult, for discarding rubbish, making a racket, committing vandalism or driving unsociably will receive in return a torrent of obscenities, if not violence. 

So who is to blame? The breakdown of families, the pernicious promotion of single motherhood as a desirable state, the decline of domestic life so that even shared meals are a rarity, have all contributed importantly to the condition of the young underclass.
The social engineering industry unites to claim that the conventional template of family life is no longer valid.

 Protection: Asian shopkeepers stand outside their store in Hackney that was battered by the looters. This time, though, they're ready to take them on


And what of the schools? I do not think they can be blamed for the creation of a grotesquely self-indulgent, non-judgmental culture.
This has ultimately been sanctioned by Parliament, which refuses to accept, for instance, that children are more likely to prosper with two parents than with one, and that the dependency culture is a tragedy for those who receive something for nothing. 

The judiciary colludes with social services and infinitely ingenious lawyers to assert the primacy of the rights of the criminal and aggressor over those of law-abiding citizens, especially if a young offender is involved.

The police, in recent years, have developed a reputation for ignoring yobbery and bullying, or even for taking the yobs side against complainants.

The problem, said Bill Pitt, the former head of Manchesters Nuisance Strategy Unit, is that the law appears to be there to protect the rights of the perpetrator, and does not support the victim.

Police regularly arrest householders who are deemed to have taken disproportionate action to protect themselves and their property from burglars or intruders. The message goes out that criminals have little to fear from the feds.


 Do rioters, pictured looting a shop in Hackney, have lower levels of a brain chemical that helps keep behaviour under control? Scientists think so


Figures published earlier this month show that a majority of lesser crimes  which include burglary and car theft, and which cause acute distress to their victims  are never investigated, because forces think it so unlikely they will catch the perpetrators. 

How do you inculcate values in a child whose only role model is footballer Wayne Rooney  a man who is bereft of the most meagre human graces? 

How do you persuade children to renounce bad language when they hear little else from stars on the BBC?

A teacher, Francis Gilbert, wrote five years ago in his book Yob Nation: The public feels it no longer has the right to interfere.
Discussing the difficulties of imposing sanctions for mis-behaviour or idleness at school, he described the case of a girl pupil he scolded for missing all her homework deadlines. 
The youngsters mother, a social worker, telephoned him and said: Threatening to throw my daughter off the A-level course because she hasnt done some work is tantamount to psychological abuse, and there is legislation which prevents these sorts of threats.

I believe you are trying to harm my childs mental well-being, and may well take steps . . . if you are not careful.
That story rings horribly true. It reflects a society in which teachers have been deprived of their traditional right to arbitrate pupils behaviour. Denied power, most find it hard to sustain respect, never mind control.

 Mob: A crowd of people rush into a fashion store in Peckham 


I never enjoyed school, but, like most children until very recent times, did the work because I knew I would be punished if I did not. It would never have occurred to my parents not to uphold my teachers authority. This might have been unfair to some pupils, but it was the way schools functioned for centuries, until the advent of crazy pupil rights. 

I recently received a letter from a teacher who worked in a countys pupil referral unit, describing appalling difficulties in enforcing discipline. Her only weapon, she said, was the right to mark a disciplinary cross against a childs name for misbehaviour.
Having repeatedly and vainly asked a 15-year-old to stop using obscene language, she said: Fred, if you use language like that again, Ill give you a cross.
He replied: Give me an effing cross, then! Eventually, she said: Fred, you have three crosses now. You must miss your next break.
He answered: Im not missing my break, Im going for an effing fag! When she appealed to her manager, he said: Well, the boys got a lot going on at home at the moment. Dont be too hard on him.
This is a story repeated daily in schools up and down the land.


 Making a run for it: These four looters dash from the Blue Inc store in Peckham with looted goods 


A century ago, no child would have dared to use obscene language in class. Today, some use little else. It symbolises their contempt for manners and decency, and is often a foretaste of delinquency.

If a child lacks sufficient respect to address authority figures politely, and faces no penalty for failing to do so, then other forms of abuse  of property and person  come naturally. 

So there we have it: a large, amoral, brutalised sub-culture of young British people who lack education because they have no will to learn, and skills which might make them employable. They are too idle to accept work waitressing or doing domestic labour, which is why almost all such jobs are filled by immigrants.
They have no code of values to dissuade them from behaving anti-socially or, indeed, criminally, and small chance of being punished if they do so. 

They have no sense of responsibility for themselves, far less towards others, and look to no future beyond the next meal, sexual encounter or TV football game.

 Behind bins: Rioters in Hackney stand in front of a makeshift barricade 


They are an absolute deadweight upon society, because they contribute nothing yet cost the taxpayer billions. Liberal opinion holds they are victims, because society has failed to provide them with opportunities to develop their potential.

Most of us would say this is nonsense. Rather, they are victims of a perverted social ethos, which elevates personal freedom to an absolute, and denies the underclass the discipline  tough love  which alone might enable some of its members to escape from the swamp of dependency in which they live.

Only education  together with politicians, judges, policemen and teachers with the courage to force feral humans to obey rules the rest of us have accepted all our lives  can provide a way forward and a way out for these people.

They are products of a culture which gives them so much unconditionally that they are let off learning how to become human beings. My dogs are better behaved and subscribe to a higher code of values than the young rioters of Tottenham, Hackney, Clapham and Birmingham. 

Unless or until those who run Britain introduce incentives for decency and impose penalties for bestiality which are today entirely lacking, there will never be a shortage of young rioters and looters such as those of the past four nights, for whom their monstrous excesses were a great fire, man.


Read more: UK riots 2011: Liberal dogma has spawned a generation of brutalised youths | Mail Online

----------


## koman

^
Very good article and really says it all.   A country that used to be a model of decency, civility, and good manners with an excllent education system, all held together by the rule of law and respect for its institutions, now being dragged down to the level of of the folks we imported from the shitholes of the world just so we could have someone to mop the toilets.    I personally don't blame the newcomers.  I blame the white left wing  socialist fuckwits who have ingored and made excuses for every sign of detiorating standards in everything.

I listened to a MP being interviewed on TV  (France 24)   He said "when I was a young boy at school, we were taught about responsibility, values and standards both at home and perhaps even more so at school"     The interviewer looking a bit puzzled asked  "what do you mean by values and standards"?    The MP had to explain what values meant to a 30ish young woman.....no wonder we are having problems... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

I agree, thats a great commentary. And its true that yesterday's feral kids have now grown up and become dangerous on a broader scale.

However, beyond defining the problem it really doesn't suggest any concrete solutions beyond 'Incentives for decency' .

And whatever people say, these black kids are still going to be around. Extermination or repatriation to Africa isn't going to happen.

----------


## sabang

The 'Rule of Law', 'Due Process' etc, all well and good in a functioning civil society.
Then there is 'Emergency Rule'. It exists for a reason. When order breaks down, use it.
The cops have water cannons, tear gas, guns, armour. When order breaks down, use them.
There is also the small matter of the military, they have lots of hardware. They work for the country- if required, use them.
I hope much attention is paid to the failure of the authorities to protect citizens and their property. Gormless.
The law is there to protect law abiding citizens, not criminals. When the law is not enforced, the fact that a scumbag element will take advantage of it is a given.

----------


## kmart

^Spot on. Hopefully this might embarrass the UK into actually reversing this trend. 

I'm having a job explaining this rioting to my family and staff at work here..

----------


## Bettyboo

The missus has just become upset by this, just asked me why a Thai restaurant has been destroyed... quite angry she was, asking why we're so aggressive...

Wasn't interested previously, can only imagine that the Thai news has picked up on a Thai restaurant attack and now I'll be hated by the nation for a few days... She hasn't been interested in conversing the issue over the last three days...

Obviously these looters/rioters are people living in a society. The fact that it occurs at all is both indicative of deep social problems and a social problem itself. Some of the comments above seem to miss this basic fact.

It's not easy to police, and stamping out this problem now with extreme force does not remove the social issues that have been building for decades.

Having said that, it's hard not to think that Britain is too politically correct, this seems to be one of the issues that need to be addressed, but others such as the greed culture, massive corruption by bankers and government officials, the erosion of British identity and cities where the indigenous population (and perhaps the language too?) is in the minority. It's too late to turn the clock back, but are these issues being addressed or ignored?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The Left are no longer in power, and therefore this is not such an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> the left hold much of the power in the uk, and certainly mould a lot of the opinion.
> 
> local councils, community leaders, teachers and university lecturers, social workers, the legal system and the civil service, the bbc and a large swathe of the written press are mostly liberal left and still the major influences on opinion in the uk.
> 
> the coalition is hanging on by a thread and cant bring in the changes i think are needed in the uk re. law and order and responsibility.


You really ought not to read the Daily Mail Tax, it's clearly affecting your judgement. Either that or you are slipping into that dementia most ageing folk surrender to as they drift towards their fascist oblivion.

There is no liberal conspiracy within the " the legal system " ( whatever that is ?), the civil service, nor a large swathe of the press except of course in the minds of those who think there is.

Now, if you were to say that current government policy not to shoot rioting niggers and other low end street trash on sight was as a consequence of liberalised western democratic principles influencing consensual policing then you would be right.

Get a grip man and try to read something written intelligently.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> You really ought not to read the Daily Mail Tax, it's clearly affecting your judgement. .


That Max Hastings commentary is actually towards the back of the Daily Mail.

The Mail is leading with one of the clean-up squad who is wearing a tight yellow vest and has big tits.

----------


## sabang

Wow, some whitescum too. I was beginning to think these opportunist riots just represented a wealth transfer from the rest of society to black criminals.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Having said that, it's hard not to think that Britain is too politically correct, this seems to be one of the issues that need to be addressed, but others such as the greed culture, massive corruption by bankers and government officials, the erosion of British identity and cities where the indigenous population (and perhaps the language too?) is in the minority. It's too late to turn the clock back, but are these issues being addressed or ignored?


Dribbling cliches and emotive rhetoric rooted in nothing but witless fantasy is certainly the way to go Boo but I wouldn't have expected anything else from such an intellectual nonentity.

" The erosion of the British identity "...... what the fuck does that mean, you crass idiot.

----------


## Bettyboo

> ^ Very good article and really says it all.





> I agree, thats a great commentary.


Sorry, but I can't agree. It's absolute bollocks frankly, just the kind of emotive drivel that can be passed out as 'reasonably comment' at such times, but would rightly be lambasted at any other when people are less emotive and think a bit deeper. The wording and rhetoric are embarrassing... 




> The cops have water cannons, tear gas, guns, armour. When order breaks down, use them.


Water canon would work well. Society must be policed and seen to be policed.




> However, beyond defining the problem it really doesn't suggest any concrete solutions beyond 'Incentives for decency' .  And whatever people say, these black kids are still going to be around. Extermination or repatriation to Africa isn't going to happen.


Indeed. There are decades of issues that lead to this, and if the only answer is to call them all feral animals and lock them up, put them into national service, take away their benefits, consider them a lower life form, etc (exactly as that awful piece does), then things will continue down the same road, indeed they'll get worse.

I agree that they'll be no repatriation, it's impossible. Some serious and effective social re-engineering needs to be done; personally, I think it's too late and the UK is fuked. But, I'd blame the elements that caused it rather than these stupid moronic kids who weren't even born when the problems were being made and are just reacting to deeper social issues.




> The law is there to protect law abiding citizens, not criminals. When the law is not enforced, the fact that a scumbag element will take advantage of it is a given.


This is very true.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Having said that, it's hard not to think that Britain is too politically correct, this seems to be one of the issues that need to be addressed, but others such as the greed culture, massive corruption by bankers and government officials, the erosion of British identity and cities where the indigenous population (and perhaps the language too?) is in the minority. It's too late to turn the clock back, but are these issues being addressed or ignored?
> 
> 
> Dribbling cliches and emotive rhetoric rooted in nothing but witless fantasy is certainly the way to go Boo but I wouldn't have expected anything else from such an intellectual nonentity.
> ...


^ it's not a hard phrase to understand. 'Identity' is at the root of many of these social frustrations that lead to the mindless behaviour we are seeing (you'll note how 'mindless' and 'lack of identity' naturally fit together, the fact that it's happening in 'Britain' might give you a clue too...).

Do you have any solutions or intelligent comment, or are you gonna stick to the Daily Mail stance...

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Do you have any solutions or intelligent comment, or are you gonna stick to the Daily Mail stance...


Gent was advocating 'extermination' yesterday. 

That was before he said he was enjoying the mayhem and destruction of the motherland. 

Hopefully he will now oscillate to more realistic scenarios! 

Solutions are really hard. Because they won't be shot, exterminated, have passports removed,  put in the army, sent to Jamaica, have their benefits cut (or increased) or found jobs, or put in jail for prolonged periods. No money is going to be put into their 'communities' and they aren't going to start reading books or be re-educated. They will still be there .....and they'll all want the new IPhone!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ good comment.

It is hard to find solutions to this, it has been hard for decades, and all we have seen is the growth of a greed culture. It just doesn't work as a social foundation; works nicely for bankers and MP's however...

----------


## taxexile

> You really ought not to read the Daily Mail Tax, it's clearly affecting your judgement. Either that or you are slipping into that dementia most ageing folk surrender to as they drift towards their fascist oblivion.
> 
> There is no liberal conspiracy within the " the legal system " ( whatever that is ?), the civil service, nor a large swathe of the press except of course in the minds of those who think there is.
> 
> Now, if you were to say that current government policy not to shoot rioting niggers and other low end street trash on sight was as a consequence of liberalised western democratic principles influencing consensual policing then you would be right.
> 
> Get a grip man and try to read something written intelligently.


sometimes gent, you really are the thinking mans idiot.

i never said there was a conspiracy, although the labour governments immigration policy and the insidious way they brainwashed multiculturalism on us might be seen as such.

the daily mail, over the past two or three days, has had some of the most relevant commentary on these sad events, devoid of the hand wringing soul searching and apologist nonsense that other papers and especially the bbc have wallowed in.

and please be told that i'm not sliping into dementia, on the contrary, i'm maturing elegantly.

----------


## nigelandjan

> WTF language are they using there now?


             Its called  " Mockney " a plastic language adopted by plastic wannabee Londoner,s




> Wow, some whitescum too. I was beginning to think these opportunist riots just represented a wealth transfer from the rest of society to black criminals.


                  Yes our Eastern block cousins like to be in on it as well ,,, infact a bloody great turf war has broken out between them and the blacks over who has the right to nick what in each others areas ,,

              It,s all part of our rich multicultural society,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, apparently

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Its called  " Mockney " a plastic language adopted by plastic wannabee Londoner,s
> 
> [


And like also, every Eton schoolboy now speaks Mockney or Estuarine. 

Mixed with ghetto slang.

Because everyone's a gangsta now. Sort of. 

Its epidemic. Thats the culture. Being a looter is part of the glorification of that culture - and no taboo at all.

Getting something without working for it (whether a i pad or stardom from being a reality TV star or shagging a footballer) is the dream.

.

----------


## Bettyboo

> devoid of the hand wringing soul searching and apologist nonsense that other papers and especially the bbc have wallowed in.


The BBC have been getting worse for years, they just seem to be a government sponsored 'information' channel now... sad to see the decline. Calling these idiots 'protesters' is pretty bloody wrong, but to be expected.

The Daily Mail... I'd rather not go there, it's nonsense.

1) This rioting and looting is not a protest, it is rioting and looting. It's criminal behaviour.

2) It is indicative of massive social problems that have not been addressed (over decades), and probably won't be now either.

3) Neither the Daily Mail's nor the BBC's stance are gonna encourage the retrospection needed to encourage the social re-engineering that's needed for Britain to get on the front foot.

----------


## kmart

Tottenham FC have just signed a new black Italian striker for the new season - Grabatelli.

----------


## nigelandjan

> And like also, every Eton schoolboy now speaks Mockney or Estuarine.  Mixed with ghetto slang.  Because everyone's a gangsta now. Sort of.  Its epidemic. Thats the culture. Being a looter is part of the glorification of that culture - and no taboo at all.


                  That,s cause they,ve been forced to grow up with our rich mix of Afro Carribean wannabe Londoner,s cousins ,,,,,,,,like,innit, well fit , like, shutup!

----------


## drawp

i just got one question, why the hell arent the cops busting in and beating some ass?

I've seen several pics on flickr where these guys were using their riot shields as a plate to hold some damn tea, plus a lot of them look like they should be in an old folks home.  

00:38 9/8/2011: Camden Town, London | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> i just got one question, why the hell arent the cops busting in and beating some ass?
> 
> I've seen several pics on flickr where these guys were using their riot shields as a plate to hold some damn tea, plus a lot of them look like they should be in an old folks home.  
> 
> 00:38 9/8/2011: Camden Town, London | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Because in our stupid lefty culture, if they twat a looter, they'd be up on an assault charge and probably get fired or worse.

----------


## koman

> i just got one question, why the hell arent the cops busting in and beating some ass?
> 
> I've seen several pics on flickr where these guys were using their riot shields as a plate to hold some damn tea, plus a lot of them look like they should be in an old folks home. 
> 
> 00:38 9/8/2011: Camden Town, London | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


That pic may look innocent enough but have you ever had a plastic cup of hot tea thrown over you?  No rioters anywhere could stand up to that kind of retaliation... :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> i never said there was a conspiracy, 
> 
> 
> and please be told that i'm not sliping into dementia, on the contrary, i'm maturing elegantly.


You implied it Tax, quite clearly. Too late now to retrieve your credibility.

Why do folk keep wittering on about finding solutions to problems that don't really exist except in the fevered minds of armchair pundits.

A few thousand young folk contrive a succession of riots within a few city centres in order to loot.  So what? Eventually, the police will get around to using plastic bullets and in the fullness of time the dividend of such an activity will diminish and these people will move on to other things.

I don't think there was ever a time when the lower end was not a problem however a nostalgia for an imaginary idyllic past is quite normal for folk who feel threatened by the present.

To put things back into some sort of perspective only about 7% of the UK's land mass is built upon. According to the last census I think only about 5% of the population are coons, pakis, banglas etc.

So, in truth, if one were to play one's cards right there is no real reason why anyone should experience the unpleasantness of a differing ethnicity unless of course one were to search it out.

Coons aside, the real threat as ever comes from the stupid. Unfortunately, most people, everywhere, are stupid. It's the way things are in the world. It is the human condition. There is no solution to this problem and it is quite simply one that has to be endured. Nothing new there, but I imagine most on this board wouldn't be troubled.

----------


## drawp

> Originally Posted by drawp
> 
> 
> i just got one question, why the hell arent the cops busting in and beating some ass?
> 
> I've seen several pics on flickr where these guys were using their riot shields as a plate to hold some damn tea, plus a lot of them look like they should be in an old folks home.  
> 
> 00:38 9/8/2011: Camden Town, London | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> ...


I figured as much.  I read an article on BBC last night where some lady was excusing these rioters saying that the looting, burning and violence was all justified.   :UK: 

I just hope with all of the CCTV and pics floating around the net that most of these guys get their comeuppance.

----------


## Bettyboo

> why the hell arent the cops busting in and beating some ass?


This is a serious thread, so no need for innuendos of this nature or you'll encourage Papillion and Socal in...

Why aren't the police more active in stopping ongoing crimes? That's a good question, I suspect that somebody has decided that due to the scale of the problem, it might be a quicker (more suitable?) solution to police in 'other' ways. Of course, this does send out a signal to the looters that they can indeed do what they want, whilst being extremely depressing for the average 'Joe' who sees their towns and cities being mindlessly attacked.

The whole situation, from the original protest to the rioting to the jumping on the anti-social bandwagon to the government and police response... seems utterly insane; a parallel world that many of us saw coming and moved away from.

I also think that politically, they government will use the situation to their advantage via a UK 'patriot act' type reply, which will just exasperate the problems...

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's 5:50am in Manchester, and a group of turds (white not black) are trying to batter down the shutters in a photography shop. All caught on camera of course.

No police in sight, presumably because most of them are in London.

Sky are also showing scenes from earlier when a group of white lads had a busload of arrested blacks surrounded. The EDL are rubbing their hands as well by the look of it.

Two were killed and one injured by a car in Birmingham, coming out of Friday prayers. Police are treating it as a murder investigation, but they tiptoed around the race of the occupants of the car.

One major winner in all this is Footlocker - they seem to be getting their name mentioned all over the place, obviously the most popular place to loot.

What is it with darkies and trainers? It's like magpies and shiny things.

----------


## drawp

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
>  
> i never said there was a conspiracy, 
> 
> 
> and please be told that i'm not sliping into dementia, on the contrary, i'm maturing elegantly.
> 
> ...


why eventually?  this is just absurd to me, the beanbags and rubber bullets should have been brought out the first night.  the UK cops just seem extremely soft to me

----------


## Bettyboo

> You implied it Tax, quite clearly. Too late now to retrieve your credibility.


'Clearly' to you, nobody else. Your statement is, as usual, false.

Tax has plenty of credibility, and has written some great posts on this thread; you however...




> the real threat as ever comes from the stupid. Unfortunately, most people, everywhere, are stupid. It's the way things are in the world. It is the human condition. There is no solution to this problem and it is quite simply one that has to be endured.


At last, the gent offers some self-reflection...

----------


## Stinky

> I thought she said, 'Anfield is burning'


But there is always hope  :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

Shouldn't they all be at home watching their new, nicked 60" televisions?

----------


## taxexile

thegent



> So, in truth, if one were to play one's cards right there is no real reason why anyone should experience the unpleasantness of a differing ethnicity unless of course one were to search it out.


i dont think the shopkeepers and homeowners who have suffered losses went searching it out.




> There is no solution to this problem and it is quite simply one that has to be endured.


thats the attitude of the weak and the foolish and the thai.

mollycoddling societys wrongdoers with sympathy, benefits and a laissez faire approach in the vain hope that they can reform themselves is like trying to polish turds.

the solutions to these problems are obvious, it just needs leaders strong enough to implement them and the backing of a population once they can rid themselves of the poisonous yolk of political correctness, liberal nonsense, human rights and inclusiveness.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I also think that politically, they government will use the situation to their advantage via a UK 'patriot act' type reply, which will just exasperate the problems...


I rather think you meant to say exacerbate. But then, who knows what the addled think?

A vivid demonstration, nonetheless.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> i dont think the shopkeepers and homeowners who have suffered losses went searching it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				There is no solution to this problem and it is quite simply one that has to be endured.
> 			
> ...


Well, now they know, don't they. If you want to have a peaceful life purveying whatever then move to dingly dell or, say, Horsham.

Short of terminating their existence, there is no solution to stupid people.

Anyway, we need them to sustain capitalism. The odd rampage is just collateral damage and adds to GDP in the long run.

All grist to the mill, eh what.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it's clear to everyone that you enjoy being deranged (being different, being 'special'), but it is also very sad to watch.




> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
>  
> 
> I also think that politically, they government will use the situation to their advantage via a UK 'patriot act' type reply, which will just exasperate the problems...
> 
> 
> I rather think you meant to say exacerbate. But then, who knows what the addled think?
> ...


Exasperate - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

1) to excite the anger of.
2) to cause irritation or annoyance.

Both would work in this context, I'm happy with my choice, thanks...

----------


## koman

> I don't think there was ever a time when the lower end was not a problem however a nostalgia for an imaginary idyllic past is quite normal for folk who feel threatened by the present.


I don't think that many view the past as idyllic but it definitely seemed a lot different.  We used to do some pretty terrible things when I was a kid.  I remember once climbing over a wall and looting apples from some old goats orchard.  If I had been caught, the cop would have given me a good smack on the ear and send me home so my Dad could smack the other ear.   It was a brutal time in history and most definitely not idyllic.   I recall another occasion when I was required to write out about five hundred lines, because I was seen not raising my cap to an older female teacher when passing her in the street.... :UK: 





> To put things back into some sort of perspective only about 7% of the UK's land mass is built upon. According to the last census I think only about 5% of the population are coons, pakis, banglas etc.


Quite true I'm sure.  It's probably that not much of a problem unless you happen to live somewhere in the core of that 7% and have even a tiny part of the 5% living in your immediate area..... :Smile:    I have a brother who lives in the wilds of Devon....his neighbors are mostly black and white...cows.  No problem at all.

----------


## taxexile

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
>  
> i dont think the shopkeepers and homeowners who have suffered losses went searching it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
putting your vacuous theorizing aside for a minute, on a more practical note, it would be interesting,  to know what your feelings would be if your property, belongings, family or business was attacked by the mob and you were wiped out, after years of work and building for your future.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

There are not many answers to nihilism.

And a more pressing problem here is that there is no incentive for the mobs to stop of their own accord. These lootings may peter out, but who can tell.

I'm going to stick my neck out and say that the answer to the immediate problem is to jail those who are found guilty of looting - for a 5 to 10 year stretch. Its a big ask, but it does send the message of deterrence to the illiterati. Its the only message they get.

If it means that Middle England need to pay an extra 1 p in income tax to pay for  20 new jails, I think they would accept it - right now. Plus it means more jobs for Warders.

----------


## lucky

It's a godsend for the local uneducated scum as they get to destroy the area that they never contributed a penny toward.Free shopping is also on the cards but some of the stupid trumpets didn't notice they are on CCTV.Free cash and housing is obviously not a big enough incentive for some pillars of society.As an expat do yourself a favor and stay away.I know Thailand is not perfect but you only have to keep the family for which you get a little respect and not a nation full of handout junkies who should be exterminated.

----------


## taxexile

if they built jails without flat screen tvs and state of the art gyms, crammed 'em in 5 to a cell, turned down the heating a bit and instead of menu choices just gave 'em basic rations you wouldnt need to increase tax at all.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by taxexile
> ...


 

Indemnify what you can't afford to lose. It's hardly difficult.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> if they built jails without flat screen tvs and state of the art gyms, crammed 'em in 5 to a cell, turned down the heating a bit and instead of menu choices just gave 'em basic rations you wouldnt need to increase tax at all.


Sure why not. 

If you know you're getting that stretch in Assizes (yes, in the Judge Jefferies sense), then you wouldn't take a, say, 20-1 bet against it (the likelihood of getting caught vs those who escape) in order to get a new laptop

If there's one thing the Looters can comprehend, its the risk/reward ratio of getting nicked. I'm not saying their risk/reward payoff ratio is the same as mine (it isn't), but they have street smarts in the same way a Thai hooker does.
.

----------


## Boon Mee

The seeds of liberalism have been festering away in Britain for decades.  Now theyve reached full flower. A great civilization is dying and y'all got nothing to complain about letting the Wogs & Nigs in great numbers... :mid:

----------


## bsnub

London Riots: Millwall Fans Protect Eltham High Street From Rioters  Yid Army, Gooners And Headhunters Needed?

 YOU know the situation is bad when the England v Holland match at Wembley is called off. Can we deduce that the football fans need protecting? Well, no. Over in Londons Eltham High Street, Millwall fans are protecting the local shops and bars. As he says:

you might hate them but tonight youl love them.

Cmon West Ham, Gooners, Yid Army and the Headhundters  where are you? London is tribal. The police need your help



Anorak News

----------


## larvidchr

Time to go back to the old ways for the English,................ now where do they still have an island colony ??....... and where to get boats ?.

And before you start the  ::spin::  :Smile:  Look how well it  actually ended up turning out with the last big criminal deportation project.  :Wink:

----------


## larvidchr

To tell the truth I'm appalled by what we have seen, there is no excuses for this violent mob behavior, and frankly anyone committing dangerous lifethrethening act's like arson, throwing cobblestones, violent looting and robberies should just be shot on the spot.

Quite perplexed by the fact that watercannon, teargas, and baton rounds is acceptable tools in Ireland but not on the British homeland ?? :Confused:

----------


## madjbs

^Ridiculous statement and a COMPLETELY different situation.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The seeds of liberalism have been festering away in Britain for decades. Now theyve reached full flower. A great civilization is dying and y'all got nothing to complain about letting the Wogs & Nigs in great numbers...


Actually, no. You're wrong. 

Britain has never truly been in the forefront of liberalism and generally is behind the curve in social enlightenment.

We incarcerate more than any other European country and probably have more laws and enforcement than most other societies. We have embraced proscription as a way of life since the Victorian era but the mob ethic has demonstrated itself throughout successive generations. 

In truth, our lower end has always been a bit of a handful. Riots and running battles in the streets of Britain have been a feature of every generation but things do change. Before, there were political dimensions but over the past 50 years social violence seems to be the norm. The annual rampages between mods and rockers, gang warfare in all the inner cities was a rite of passage for many from the Gorbals down to the East End and more recently the weekly tribal battles between football supporters. The sectarian strife in N.Ireland and Scotland was maintained by successive generations of the young and indeed still carries on to this day.

Reactionary deterrents have been tried before but frankly none of them succeeded. Our Borstal schools and Detention Centres only succeeded in brutalising already damaged goods even more and turned them into really quite fearsome creatures.

There is no quick fix. As |I said, we just have to endure the stupidity of youth. They are like the poor, they will always be with us until they grow older but yet another generation will take their place.

By endure I don't mean accept the reality in a passive sense but aggressively contain the phenomena until it evolves into another.

Abandoning the welfare state would have a fairly sobering effect on many if only by concentrating their minds on the notion that work is really compulsory and not an optional bore in between posing in the street with their trousers halfway down their backside, hooded up and walking like spasticated neanderthals with both legs broken.

That's all I can think of really. No more benefits for anyone except the truly disadvantaged.

----------


## pickel

> Quite perplexed by the fact that watercannon, teargas, and baton rounds is acceptable tools in Ireland but not on the British homeland ??


I was wondering the same thing. Are the Irish held in lower regard than immigrants?

----------


## larvidchr

> ^Ridiculous statement and a COMPLETELY different situation.


Why a riot is not a riot when it is in London :mid:  ?? people getting burned out of their business and homes don't care much for your finer points I believe. I was not making a political statement about Ireland, it is a plain true observation also made by quite a few British politicians.

You have had 4 days of riots and arson/plunder. Time to put an end to it with the accepted tools of policing

----------


## Cujo

> ^Ridiculous statement and a COMPLETELY different situation.


Rubbish. It's niggers rioting and water cannons, rubber bullets and tear gas are perfectly in order.
I'm also perplexed as to why they're not being used.
What's this 'policing by consent' I keep hearing about?
Police are required to get the consent of the people they're supposed to police before they police them?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Britain has never truly been in the forefront of liberalism and generally is behind the curve in social enlightenment.


That is true. Britain is from an empiricist tradition, not a rationalist one (as France does)

Britain likes to road test and tinker with ideas, rather than using as a cornerstone/starting point an absolute abstract principle or quality, like, say 'freedom', or 'liberty'.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Plastic bullets can maim and on occasion, kill. Their use in Ireland was adopted in the knowledge that whatever happened one night would occur again the following night or week or whenever - the point was , their use did not inflame a situation which had already deteriorated to a chronic state and was viewed as a weapon simply for tactical containment.

However, the situation on the mainland is by no means analogous in that it is not clear whether or not these riots are simply a flash in the pan and will abate as quickly as they arose. To use a weapon that may incite further violence that might have been avoided had it not been used would be counter productive.

I suspect if the scenes were to reprise then a protocol for their use may be developed but I'm not sure we have reached that position yet.

----------


## superman

> Rubbish. It's niggers rioting and water cannons, rubber bullets and tear gas are perfectly in order. I'm also perplexed as to why they're not being used.


It's probably because the police in mainland UK haven't got any ? This quote is about the rioting in March.



> they had been in touch with police in Northern Ireland about their use. There were even rumours in Ulster that the Met had asked for two of their water cannon to be sent over. "We are liaising with colleagues in Northern Ireland and seeking up-to-date advice and knowledge about water cannon," said a Met spokesman.



Read more:http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/76933,news-comment,news-politics,the-mole-will-london-police-get-water-cannon-at-the-next-riots#ixzz1UbpRGTlg

----------


## Cujo

> ^Ridiculous statement and a COMPLETELY different situation.


Rubbish. It's niggers rioting and water cannons, rubber bullets and tear gas are perfectly in order.
I'm also perplexed as to why they're not being used.
What's this 'policing by consent' I keep hearing about?
Police are required to get the consent of the people they're supposed to police before they police them?

----------


## jamescollister

Seems that most people see this as some kind of one off incident, It's not. Everyday in Engand there are incidents of steaming and winding, or whatever today's terminology is. Groups of inner city black youths run riot, all be it in a much smaller scale. but it is ingrained into the culture. Those who say that there are whites involved, of course they are. These are white kids raised in black areas, who identify with the black culture not the British culture.   
      There are only 2 outcomes in the end. The Government will introduce no tolerance policing. Where minor unsocial behavior will lead to charges and the courts back them up with prison. Scum will be removed from the streets and the people will return. Or someone will step up to the plate and fire the publics imagination and this person will be a National Socialist, or Euro Socialist . Always remember that Germany's  National Socialist Government was the most efficient form of Government the world has ever seen. It will not be just a race thing, people in the west have lost that feeling of security in life,. No one knows if they will be in work tomorrow, they see no future for thier children and our Governments seem to be helpless. Bad times are coming.
      To me it makes no difference I live in rural Thailand, where all you need is a place to sleep and some land for food. How many people in the west can really say that if the wheel comes off tomorrow, they will have any sort of life. Jim

----------


## Boon Mee

*What a complete shock!*  The far left is cheering on the rioters in London.
David Thompson reported:
Laurie Penny  who of course has no problem with principled, thought-through political violence  is telling her readers: Violence is rarely mindless.  The politics of a burning building, a smashed-in shop or a young man  shot by police may be obscured even to those who lit the rags or fired  the gun, but the politics are there. 
 Elsewhere, while Mothercare burned to the ground and female fire-fighters were dragged from their vehicles and punched insensible, a number of leftist anti-cuts groups announced their solidarity  with the thugs, thieves and predators. London, we learn, is the  worlds biggest Black Bloc. While student activist, chronic liar and  Independent blogger Jody McIntyre was  busy using his new media profile to urge further rioting and arson. No  doubt the Indie, the Guardian and the New Statesman will be swollen with  pride at the doings of their latest protégé. But remember, people. As  the Guardians Priyamvada Gopal told us recently, setting fire to  occupied buildings  resulting in this - isnt real violence. Not when compared to hypocritical language.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> To me it makes no difference I live in rural Thailand, where all you need is a place to sleep and some land for food. How many people in the west can really say that if the wheel comes off tomorrow, they will have any sort of life. Jim


I rather suspect the wheels have already fallen off your particular life hence your unfortunate predicament having to subsist in what must be a ghastly dystopian agrarian prison, the root cause of which may not be unconnected to the state of mind which regards Nazi government as "efficient".

----------


## larvidchr

> Plastic bullets can maim and on occasion, kill. Their use in Ireland was adopted in the knowledge that whatever happened one night would occur again the following night or week or whenever - the point was , their use did not inflame a situation which had already deteriorated to a chronic state and was viewed as a weapon simply for tactical containment.
> 
> However, the situation on the mainland is by no means analogous in that it is not clear whether or not these riots are simply a flash in the pan and will abate as quickly as they arose. To use a weapon that may incite further violence that might have been avoided had it not been used would be counter productive.
> 
> I suspect if the scenes were to reprise then a protocol for their use may be developed but I'm not sure we have reached that position yet.


We really should not be asking you! lets ask someone who have had their home burned to the ground, because what you say is that innocent citizens and more than 100 injured Police Officers are more expendable than 1 single rioting scumbag :mid: .

A Life has been lost already and serious injuries to plenty of innocents, besides that modern baton rounds is a far cry from the plastic bullets used first donkeys years ago in Ireland, I presume that British Police have upgraded their equipment, and you jump right past the water-cannon and teargas.

Anyway I still think the Police should use real bullets it would take the fun away for the opportunity rioters, and leave the smaller number of die hards to well "Die" or surrender, it is time the ordinary Citizens rights and demand for unconditional protection is upgraded to surpass the protection of criminals rights.

----------


## longway

Interesting there is no rioting in Scotland or Wales, maybe nothing worth nicking there.

----------


## madjbs

> Originally Posted by madjbs
> 
> 
> ^Ridiculous statement and a COMPLETELY different situation.
> 
> 
> Why a riot is not a riot when it is in London ??


Perhaps because the violence in Northern Ireland went on for years with hundreds of people killed and wounded? Perhaps because the rioters/terrorists were on occasion were armed with bombs, automatic military weapons etc..

----------


## larvidchr

^^Only one Gay in the village and one "Nigger" (<sorry  :Smile: )

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^ it's clear to everyone that you enjoy being deranged (being different, being 'special'), but it is also very sad to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> ...


Now you're just being stupid. How on earth do you expect to learn if you will not acknowledge your mistakes?

You're not luk kreung, are you?

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by madjbs
> ...


Are you suggesting the water-cannon was introduced to deal with bombs and automatic weapons, I think not :mid:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Now you're just being stupid. How on earth do you expect to learn if you will not acknowledge your mistakes?


Try and be a smart arse all you like, but you were wrong, again... You complained about vocabulary choice on a web board (how pathetic...), you were wrong (as usual...), but you still go on and on (how sad you are)...

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Plastic bullets can maim and on occasion, kill. Their use in Ireland was adopted in the knowledge that whatever happened one night would occur again the following night or week or whenever - the point was , their use did not inflame a situation which had already deteriorated to a chronic state and was viewed as a weapon simply for tactical containment.
> 
> However, the situation on the mainland is by no means analogous in that it is not clear whether or not these riots are simply a flash in the pan and will abate as quickly as they arose. To use a weapon that may incite further violence that might have been avoided had it not been used would be counter productive.
> 
> I suspect if the scenes were to reprise then a protocol for their use may be developed but I'm not sure we have reached that position yet.
> 
> ...


Aren't you Scandinavian?

----------


## dirk diggler

> Shocking pictures of brazen looter in Brighton.


Haha, that's in Aberdeen, at the castlegate. Same shop I used to get my rowies and Irn-bru on the way to work.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Now you're just being stupid. How on earth do you expect to learn if you will not acknowledge your mistakes?
> 
> 
> Try and be a smart arse all you like, but you were wrong, again... You complained about vocabulary choice on a web board (how pathetic...), you were wrong (as usual...), but you still go on and on (how sad you are)...


Oh, c'mon Boo, let's not all get hysterical. You were at home to Mrs Malaprop and it made you look a little silly. It's not the end of the world. Just learn from it. Now, isn't that better, dear?

----------


## English Noodles

> The looters are overwhelmingly black, as in afro/caribbean, the clean up squads overwhelmingly white. No one can fail to have noticed.


Interesting that the outbreaks of trouble never moved any further North than Leeds. Maybe the South is not ready for civilisation yet?

----------


## blue

Hope they let the footy go ahead on saturday
10,000 thousand fans who just lost, bumping into
10,000   hooded rioters.....

----------


## koman

[quote=English Noodles;1841104]


> quote]Interesting that the outbreaks of trouble never moved any further North than Leeds. Maybe the South is not ready for civilisation yet?


It surely will.  It's just that them northern niggas is a bit slower on the uptake than the southern niggas.... :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> The EDL are rubbing their hands as well by the look of it.


over the past two years the EDL have staged legitimate protests and there has never been any significant criminal damage. The people in the riots are not protesters, they are opportunistic thieves and thugs who are out only for themselves.

----------


## English Noodles

> Hope they let the footy go ahead on saturday


Saturdays Spurs vs Everton at WHL has been called off after Everton fans have refused to travel to Tottenham as there is nothing left worth stealing.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

[


> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
>   I still think the Police should use real bullets .
> 
> 
> Aren't you Scandinavian?


So were the Vikings, and they were fairly hardcore !


The respective quotes have back-to-fronted there, while I was quoting text, and I don't know how to fix it.

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


Yes what has that got to do with it? do you think we are more tolerant towards little worthless pricks hell bent on destruction?

 - the 18 may 1993 the Police in my Country effectively showed future would be rioters that there is a limit, they fired 111 shots that night, since then much tougher Riot tatics have been applied, and all-though there has been "relatively" (Burning rubbish containers always look dramatic in night photos  :Wink: ) minor incidents since it has never been of the same huge scale, and reasonably quickly contained in areas of the Police's choosing.

Teargas and a no tolerance policy using riot vehicles driven against rioters, choppers employing the anti terror police behind enemy lines so to speak, intelligence coupled with proactive arrests, very coordinated command and control quickly blocking all adjoyning streets and driving rioters in the direction of the police choosing, of-cause the big advantage our Police have compared to their very brave English colleagues, is that extremist left wing activists and immigrant youths knows that our Police Officers will shoot live rounds if needed.

Ohh and if that is not good enough for you, go to Sweden and try to mess with the Stockholm Police at night, I have had the pleasure of working with the SPF before and I promise you they have absolutely no sense of humor or give any slack/latitude to potential troublemakers. Try it out  :Smile: Used to round up Swedish party goers in a Danish town square before the last ferry, (quite some years ago) they would be very rowdy and noisy, but when the first Swedish officers arrived to escort them to the ferry, the whole square with maybe a couple of hundred drunkards went deadly quiet :Smile:  and they all trundled off like naughty ashamed boys, they knew not to mess with their own Police.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


Actually Gent, your use of the word "exasperate" in that context is sheer nonsense.

You exasperate people, not problems. You exacerbate problems, not people.

Just admit you fucked up and move on.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
>  
> To me it makes no difference I live in rural Thailand, where all you need is a place to sleep and some land for food. How many people in the west can really say that if the wheel comes off tomorrow, they will have any sort of life. Jim
> 
> 
> I rather suspect the wheels have already fallen off your particular life hence your unfortunate predicament having to subsist in what must be a ghastly dystopian agrarian prison, the root cause of which may not be unconnected to the state of mind which regards Nazi government as "efficient".


You may very well be right, I may be living a miserable existence in the rural back waters of Issan. Though I have to say it is not a life of poverty and hardship. We have a nice 6 bedroom house, no mortgage or rent, nor rates and taxes. 2 cars and I probably earn more than you.
As for the Nazi thing I am not advocating that they were nice people, just that they took a nation from nothing, to an industrial, wealthy and powerful country, they gave their people hope. Time will tell. Jim

----------


## Bettyboo

^^^ keep Copenhagen tidy - put a Swede on the ferry...  :Smile: 

^^ struck me too, straight away (with both words to a point...), Harry, but couldn't be bothered to get into a linguistic argument with the fool - he clearly works on a formal grammatical level, with little insight into the cognitive or functional levels; i.e. real usage... Like Papillion, he probably believes the Chomskyite logical semantics nonsense with little understanding of the neurolinguistic and pyscholinguistic evidence of recent decades, never mind the linguistic insights afforded by Cognitive Science (UofC would be the place...)... 

Regardless, on a web board, both words would pass as acceptable (both words need to be linked back to a previous reference, pretty much equally within the context of use, but the entire thread is about 'people' so to zoom in to the single word usage would ignore a whole thread's worth of context; works on the same level within the post), if not then we'd be needing to delete 90%+ of posts and ban 9 out of 10 posters; poor old Terry wouldn't stand a chance (Terry always manages to make his point though, while thegent always seems to fail...).

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

Several international friends including a Norwegian, an Iranian, a Canadian and a Jap have all asked me what is wrong with my country. Some have apologized to me for restraining their laughter, albeit sympathetic.

However it is great to hear that vigilantes are gathering from all races and doing something about it, apparently even rival football hooligans, muslims and Turks are uniting against this whilst the police scratch their helmets.

Why waste time and money locking up these rats, most countries would shoot them dead on the spot. If we can't do that then let's find a remote island and deport them all there, thousands of them - with no electricity, no food and no cells - just give them all knives and guns and they can run riot amongst themselves and resort to cannibalism when they get hungry.

Wouldn't that be great?

As for Mark Duggan, well so what if he wasn't armed, who gives a fuck. He was a hitman and a drug dealer and therefore a perfect candidate for extermination. I for one would be happy to dance on his grave singing some non religious hallelujah equivalent.

----------


## SiLeakHunt

There was trouble in Bolton last night, Police said the rioters caused over £200000 worth of improvements.

Cheers

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> I for one would be happy to dance on his grave singing some non religious hallelujah equivalent.


'Big, Big Summer (last one was a bummer baby)' would make a suitable requiem.

----------


## blue

> what is wrong with my country


 for some reason we spent the last 50 years going from 100% indigenous to only 85% 
and instead of taking good immigrants from nice countries ,
the millions we let in were the filthiest scum from the worlds worst countries ,
they are now bringing  
Britain down to thier level.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> 
>  I for one would be happy to dance on his grave singing some non religious hallelujah equivalent.
> 
> 
> 'Big, Big Summer (last one was a bummer baby)' would make a suitable requiem.


Oh dear.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> However it is great to hear that vigilantes are gathering from all races and doing something about it, apparently even rival football hooligans, muslims and Turks are uniting against this whilst the police scratch their helmets.


Three of them were murdered last night though.

----------


## taxexile

MANCHESTER POLICE SERVE UP SOME COLD HARD JUSTICE


&#x202a;Manchester Riot Police Serve Up Some Cold, Hard Justice [HD]&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


BEAUTIFUL.

rewind to the beginning, for some reason the link opens towards the end of the video

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> ...


I rather think you have us mixed up.

----------


## astasinim

At least us northerners can find some humour in almost anything. Seems some guy can even find time to do a spot of planking (42 seconds in) amongst all the chaos.  :Smile:

----------


## khmen

Here's the perspective from the EDL:



> Alongside all decent people in the UK, the EDL is shocked and horrified at what has been happening across the country for the last few nights. The rioting that has broken out all over the country should be a massive wake up call.
> We’re not going to jump out of place and blame this on Islam (that will surprise a few people) and we don’t really have a view on the racial aspects of the riots except for the following observation. For two years the EDL has staged legitimate protests and there has never been any significant criminal damage. Almost all of our demonstrations have been met with an overwhelming and vicious police presence that included dogs, horses and numerous cases of batons wielded against peaceful EDL members. We have countless reports going far back in time from our own stewards who have been assaulted by the police while they themselves were keeping order.
> We know it’s not the rank and file police who are responsible because we know we have huge sympathy in their ranks. There is something very rotten being fed down from the top, however. It’s obvious that, perhaps because of a perceived “un-whiteness” of the current criminal looters, the police have not been ordered to crack heads.
> Maybe individual police officers are too fearful of being later blamed if they injure someone but the reality is the human rights of these violent criminal looters have been placed way above the right of decent people to walk the streets, to sleep soundly in their beds and to expect the police will protect their businesses and livelihoods.
> Society is seriously damaged: respect for the institutions of the state has been significantly eroded. Patriotism and pride in one’s nation have been branded offensive and perhaps this is the result. We don’t know if the same shadowy forces that ran riot during the G20 “protests” and the student riots but the outcome looks similar. Children are no longer taught to be proud of our history! They’re barely even taught any history and our schools don’t pass on patriotism or respect for our Queen and country any longer.
> The EDL offer our deepest sympathy to any of our members and the individuals and businesses who’ve been adversely affected. We hope that paralysing political correctness is lifted quickly. This both silences the EDL’s valid concerns about Islam and simultaneously prevents the police from acting swiftly and decisively to end the current troubles.
> The EDL’s thoughts go out to the Police Officers having to face these rioters and put themselves in danger: not the hierarchy but the Police Officers on the streets, in constant danger and this is due directly to the failings of successive Governments.
> Just a week ago we were told the EDL was the greatest threat to the continued peace and harmony within England. Doesn’t that look foolish now?


English Defence League &#124; Blog &#124; The EDL Condemns Rioting and Unchecked Lawlessness in England

Don't like far-right groups like the EDL, but there are some valid points there.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by thegent
> ...


Apologies, it was BettyBoo that made the booboo. 

Man this thread is pulsating.

 :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by The Gentleman Scamp
> 
> what is wrong with my country
> 
> 
> for some reason we spent the last 50 years going from 100% indigenous to only 85% 
> and instead of taking good immigrants from nice countries ,
> the millions we let in were the filthiest scum from the worlds worst countries ,
> they are now bringing 
> Britain down to thier level.


This is simply not borne out by either historical records or current statistics.

Might I remind you that the mayhem and grotesque violence committed by football fans for nigh on 20 years culminating in Heysel was the work of the lower end white English trash, many of whom can still be seen dragging their fatbellied carcasses around the Pattaya sleaze strips.

I hold no brief for the immigrant classes and their feckless spawn but the current mindless thuggery and theft is not determined by racial characteristics alone. Ethnic Jamaican scum and their white counterparts are no different and share the same propensity for mindless vandalism.

Quite laughable really that any other race could possibly drag down English white trash further than the pits of society they have always occupied.

The lower end of Britain has always been dreadful and fit for only one purpose which was to provide fodder for the army, something Wellington well understood two centuries ago.

----------


## Butterfly

what's going on in England ? sounds like what happened in France only a few years ago

remember how you English fuckers thought it was only France that had such a problem ?  :mid: 

welcome to the club Bitches,

----------


## astasinim

> what's going on in England ? sounds like what happened in France only a few years ago
> 
> remember how you English fuckers thought it was only France that had such a problem ? 
> 
> welcome to the club Bitches,


Did *we?* Tbh, im surprised its taken this long to start here.

----------


## English Noodles

> remember how you English fuckers thought it was only France that had such a problem ?


Link?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Butterfly, it's quite simple.

Under Nulabour a quaint social experiment was initiated in which no child anywhere could be admonished for anything by anyone other than its parents and by the police but only as a last resort and after numerous warnings and counselling by failed pseudo social scientists unemployable anywhere else. And ,if the child were to be found guilty of poor behaviour it was not punished in any substantive form since society was always held to be ultimately at fault.

Thus, we sowed the dragons teeth of an entire generation which knows no discipline or sense of responsibility other than feeding its material desires.

This is the consequence.

----------


## Neo

> Here's the perspective from the EDL:
> English Defence League | Blog | The EDL Condemns Rioting and Unchecked Lawlessness in England
> 
> Don't like far-right groups like the EDL, but there are some valid points there.


The EDL trying to gain political leverage from the riots is low even by their standards. 

And as for thegents trolling with his 'british scum are only fit for the cannon' bullshit, the groups that are rioting and looting are a very tiny minority of the youth in the UK, which may fit the tabloid stereotypes, but are not representative of the majority of people that strive for constructive futures in a civilised manner in the face of mounting pressures. 

By the way did anyone hear about the message from Iran..



> Iran has called on the British government to "restrain" the police and stop the "violent treatment" of rioters.
> The  foreign ministry spokesman, Ramin Mehmanparast, said dialogue would  calm the situation, and urged the UK to respond to the demands of the  "protesters". He also asked human rights organisations to investigate the death of Mark Duggan, which led to the riots.


UK riots: Iran condemns police 'violence' | World news | guardian.co.uk

 :rofl:

----------


## kingwilly

> If we can't do that then let's find a remote island and deport them all there, thousands of them


England is an Island.

----------


## koman

> Quite laughable really that any other race could possibly drag down English white trash further than the pits of society they have always occupied.


When they used to press-gang them into the navy they performed quite well against the French, Spanish and others.  The smaller ones made damn fine powder monkeys.   It's just a thought, but we could use some cannon fodder here and there..   You see, in the old days we always had an outlet for these people to vent their frustraions.  Football and TV reality shows just don't do the job in the same way fighting a good war will do....although the opportunites for looting are a bit limited in places like Afghanistan I suppose.   Maybe not the whole answer but you have to start somewhere.   They could even form a special regiment for them.  The Queens own Chavs..... :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> the groups that are rioting and looting are a very tiny minority of the youth


thats the frightening aspect of all this.

that a handful of people can cause so much mayhem, in spite of the presence of a  highly trained and supposedly professional police force who found themselves completely outmanoeuvred  and unable to deal with them.

the threat of rubber bullets or live rounds would have sent 99% of them scurrying back to their dysfunctional hovels in a heartbeat.

i just cant comprehend why, in the face of such violence, the police persist with their softly softly approach.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> what's going on in England ? sounds like what happened in France only a few years ago
> 
> remember how you English fuckers thought it was only France that had such a problem ? 
> 
> welcome to the club Bitches,


You're a bit dim Butters. We had nationwide race riots in 1985.

Broadwater Farm crime and violence is nothing new. That's more than 25 years ago, dickhead.

----------


## English Noodles

> England is an Island.


Part of one.

----------


## Bangyai

A lot of posts about how the rioters should be treated .... rubber bullets...water canon etc.

In reality , everyone already knows what punishments will be given to those so far arrested. 

1 ) Released with caution .

Or if it makes the courts 

2) Derogatory fine of between 50 to 100 pounds 

3) A few hours community service ( where nothing will be done )

4) Suspended jail sentance.

And for one or two unlucky ones , a 6 months jail sentance to ' discourage ' others ( pathetic in as much as it fails in its objective.


Without wishing to go to draconian lengths isn't it time some older punishments were restored to the choice of punishments available ? How about these.





Stocks and pillories. The Humiliation - Medieval crime and punishment

Pretty cheap to produce, humiliating and would let the whole community see the faces of the guilty

At the very least, why not make those found guilty strip to their underware and walk around the streets they have looted and burned with a placard around their necks for an hour or two ?

Oh yes ...... so sorry. Politically incorrect and uncivilized. Plus it would infringe on their human rights.

It was only last week I was telling Ms Bangyai that the difference between the U.K and Thailand was that the English had a lot more respect for the law compared to Thais. How she's now rubbing my nose in it you can well imagine.

Oh the shame , the shame  :Confused:

----------


## taxexile

poor little lad doesnt look more than ten years old, but i bet he never repeated his offence.


a man in the uk last year caught a burglar in his home, restrained him and marched him down to the police station with a big sign around his neck saying I AM A THIEF, the homeowner ended up being prosecuted.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> And as for thegents trolling with his 'british scum are only fit for the cannon' bullshit, the groups that are rioting and looting are a very tiny minority of the youth in the UK


Don't be so pathetically naive. 

Over 5 million people in Britain have not worked for the past 12 years but subsisted on benefits and the fruits of their larceny and fraud. They are scum: lazy, stupid, illiterate, ill educated, unemployable ignorant drunken peasants of absolutely no value except as fertiliser. That rabble are their spawn and belong to the untermensch class. It is extensive and pervades every city and town throughout the country. 

A tiny fraction indeed. You're plainly blind as well as stupid.

Pound for pound, the British are probably the scummiest race in Europe.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> This is simply not borne out by either historical records or current statistics.
> 
> Might I remind you that the mayhem and grotesque violence committed by football fans for nigh on 20 years culminating in Heysel was the work of the lower end white English trash, many of whom can still be seen dragging their fatbellied carcasses around the Pattaya sleaze strips.


Actually it most certainly is borne out by historical records; the riots I mentioned earlier in '85 were once again mostly young blacks.

There has been nothing on that scale since.

As for your interpretation of Heysel, as much as I don't like the thieving hub cap collectors, Heysel was down to (a) Italian fans throwing coins and cups of piss over the scousers, who aren't exactly (and never were) renowned for rampaging around Europe, and (b) police who stood by and watched it happen, and (c) Italians doing their usual and running away from the trouble (which they'd started) resulting in the collapse of a very old and unstable wall.

It was a politicial convenience to blame it on "English football hooligans", even the the very well known ones from various camps were not even there. So in fact I stand corrected, you are capable of talking bollocks.

As for the mindless and grotesque violence, methinks you've only ever read about the English, because supporters have been murdered on a regular basis in Italy and I hardly ever see a report on the subject.

Lazio and Roma in particular have regular dust-ups involving torching cars and smashing up buildings - and each other - due to their respective pseudo-political leanings.

The Germans and the Dutch, too, have their bunch of travelling troublemakers. 

And as for the Turks, don't get me started.

However, in London they have been a model of modern policing - they kicked the shit out of the darkie looters who promptly ran away from Dalston and have not returned.

 :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

Not so sure about the stocks but there is a professor of criminal justice in the States who makes what I think is a provocative case for flogging:
â€œIn Defense of Floggingâ€: Six Questions for Peter Moskosâ€”By Scott Horton (Harper's Magazine)
Peter Moskos, a former Baltimore policeman who now serves as a professor at John Jay College of Criminal Justice in New York City, is disgusted with the nation’s prison system. His novel solution: bring back flogging. He argues that the tactic could help reduce the prison population, the recidivism that jail breeds, and the cost of running the world’s most expensive and least effective prison system. I put six questions to Professor Moskos about his new book, In Defense of Flogging:

----------


## OhOh

> the threat of rubber bullets or live rounds would have sent 99% of them scurrying back to their dysfunctional hovels in a heartbeat.
> 
> i just cant comprehend why, in the face of such violence, the police persist with their softly softly approach.


You seem to be advocating a move to a NI solution. Armed shoot to kill soldiers, water cannon, rubber bullets.

Have you not learned anything from the past 50 years.




> By the way did anyone hear about the message from Iran..
> Quote:
> Iran has called on the British government to "restrain" the police and stop the "violent treatment" of rioters.
> The foreign ministry spokesman, Ramin Mehmanparast, said dialogue would calm the situation, and urged the UK to respond to the demands of the "protesters". He also asked human rights organisations to investigate the death of Mark Duggan, which led to the riots.


You seem to think that Iran is the only country to "spin" news to their own advantage.

----------


## The Gentleman Scamp

I think that the vigilantes should molotov the Broadwater Farm estate and all inside, babies and all. Flame throwers and machine guns is what is needed, then perhaps England can be a safe and wonderful country again, with all races, religions and football supporters united. Scum, pedophiles and granny bashers in existing jails can be put in one unit where teams with AK47's can put their guns through the bars and cut them all down. This cleansing would be pure and natural according to nature, perhaps not according to the Daily Mail but fuck them. The bodies would then be loaded onto trucks and taken to crematoriums or pet food factories.

The Daily Mail readers and human rights wingers could be given a very stern warning that if they wish to make their opinions heard then they can do it from a jail cell where they will spend six months.

----------


## OhOh

> Over 5 million people in Britain have not worked for the past 12 years but subsisted on benefits and the fruits of their larceny and fraud. They are scum: lazy, stupid, illiterate, ill educated, unemployable ignorant drunken peasants of absolutely no value except as fertiliser. That rabble are their spawn and belong to the untermensch class. It is extensive and pervades every city and town throughout the country.


You are under some impression that education and availability ensure a productive role in society.

You may wish to try and obtain an above minimum wage job in the UK with a "degree".

The "celebrities" touted by the MSM encourage the youth of today to demand unobtainable "trinkets" and then you are surprised that if they are unobtainable via legitimate means they decide to emulate their "peers" by stealing and ignoring the laws of the country and the world.

----------


## OhOh

> I think that the vigilantes should molotov the Broadwater Farm estate and all inside, babies and all. Flame throwers and machine guns is what is needed, then perhaps England can be a safe and wonderful country again, with all races, religions and football supporters united. Scum, pedophiles and granny bashers in existing jails can be put in one unit where teams with AK47's can put their guns through the bars and cut them all down. This cleansing would be pure and natural according to nature, perhaps not according to the Daily Mail but fuck them. The bodies would then be loaded onto trucks and taken to crematoriums or pet food factories.
> 
> The Daily Mail readers and human rights wingers could be given a very stern warning that if they wish to make their opinions heard then they can do it from a jail cell where they will spend six months.


Do the British want to emulate their US wild west cousins once again?

----------


## Moonraker

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> Over 5 million people in Britain have not worked for the past 12 years but subsisted on benefits and the fruits of their larceny and fraud. They are scum: lazy, stupid, illiterate, ill educated, unemployable ignorant drunken peasants of absolutely no value except as fertiliser. That rabble are their spawn and belong to the untermensch class. It is extensive and pervades every city and town throughout the country.
> 
> 
> You are under some impression that education and availability ensure a productive role in society.
> 
> You may wish to try and obtain an above minimum wage job in the UK with a "degree".


Bollocks.

Countless people do very well without a degree in Britain.

And where education may not ensure a productive role, not being a lazy sponging cnut will.

----------


## OhOh



----------


## harrybarracuda

> Pound for pound, the British are probably the scummiest race in Europe.


"Remember that you are an Englishman, and have consequently won first prize in the lottery of life", said Cecil Rhodes.

A truism that will forever irk the likes of Johnny Foreigner.

 :Smile:

----------


## astasinim

Send in Chuck Norris. He`ll sort them out.

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
>  
> And as for thegents trolling with his 'british scum are only fit for the cannon' bullshit, the groups that are rioting and looting are a very tiny minority of the youth in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be so pathetically naive. 
> ...


Well as I've pointed out the obvious, that your trolling, I won't even bother to pull your hysterical ranting apart.




> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> the threat of rubber bullets or live rounds would have sent 99% of them scurrying back to their dysfunctional hovels in a heartbeat.
> 
> i just cant comprehend why, in the face of such violence, the police persist with their softly softly approach.
> 
> 
> You seem to be advocating a move to a NI solution. Armed shoot to kill soldiers, water cannon, rubber bullets.
> 
> Have you not learned anything from the past 50 years.


For once I agree with taxexile. The UK police did learn a hell of a lot from NI, and apart from your hysterical mention of shoot to kill, the tactics there made them one of the most formidable police forces in the world when it came to quelling civil unrest without bloodshed. I think what has happened in the UK is that citizens are generally compliant to police methods, kettling for instance, and the police have grown accustomed to that compliance. No doubt they will raise the bar to answer this emerging trend. 




> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> By the way did anyone hear about the message from Iran..
> Quote:
> Iran has called on the British government to "restrain" the police and stop the "violent treatment" of rioters.
> The foreign ministry spokesman, Ramin Mehmanparast, said dialogue would calm the situation, and urged the UK to respond to the demands of the "protesters". He also asked human rights organisations to investigate the death of Mark Duggan, which led to the riots.
> 
> 
> You seem to think that Iran is the only country to "spin" news to their own advantage.


Well thanks for doing the thinking for me, but spin isn't exactly news and neither is it the point of the announcement from the Iranians.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

^ cameron has give the go ahead for plastic bullets and 'all means necessary' to the police.

the streets are quieter already  :Smile:

----------


## robuzo

> 


Some damage is more photogenic than others, even if the less-photogenic kind causes much greater and broader devastation.

Something forgotten in the West as in Thailand- it's the elites who set the example.

----------


## xnazi

i dont suppose its too late to call in the BARMY ARMY...???

----------


## harrybarracuda

> i dont suppose its too late to call in the BARMY ARMY...???


They're at Edgebaston to watch the Indians getting spanked (75/4). Would be fun if some of them bump into our looter friends on the way back to New Street however....

----------


## superman

This is how the rioters will be treated. Makes me fcuking sick !! 


> Young thugs taken on day trip to Alton Towers... paid for by the taxpayer


Read more: Young offenders taken on all-expenses trip to Alton Towers as part of 'supervision programme' | Mail Online

----------


## taxexile

*London riots: daughter filmed 'looting' trainers has shamed us, says mother*

*The mother of a Tottenham woman filmed apparently looting after rioting has spoken of her shame and despair at her daughter’s lawless actions.* 

Shereka Leigh is captured on film with apparently looted trainers in Tottenham Photo: Facebook/SKY







By Martin Evans, and Raf Sanchez

6:30AM BST 10 Aug 2011



The Daily Telegraph can today identify 22-year-old Shereka Leigh as the woman seen brazenly trying on training shoes taken from a sports shop in Tottenham, north London. 


The unemployed mother-of-one, who was recently evicted from her council flat, made no attempt to hide her identity as she joined others rifling through stock at a branch of JD Sports close to where the riots began at the weekend. 


She was one of a group who made off with thousands of pounds worth of items last Sunday morning as residents in Tottenham attempted to clean up from the previous night’s destruction. 


Her mother, Navlet Robinson, 42, condemned her daughter’s actions yesterday. Speaking from her home in Tottenham, Miss Robinson said: “The first I knew of it was when I switched on the television and saw her trying on the shoes. 

“I couldn’t believe it, but lots of people started to ring me and say that’s Shereka on the news. 




“We fell out earlier this year and have not spoken since May. She can be a bad person and she causes me trouble so I don’t want to have anything to do with her. She can be aggressive and we no longer speak.

“All I care about is my little four-year-old grandson, Kevantae, but I haven’t seen him for a while, only passing in the street when he gets excited to see me.”
She added: “It makes me sad when I see what is happening in London. People have worked hard to build up their businesses and make a better life for themselves, but then they are having them destroyed by looters and people burning them down.”

Miss Leigh was born in Newham, but has spent most of her life in Tottenham, growing up in the streets around where this week’s disorder first began. 

She became pregnant at 17 and was given a flat by Haringey Council. She later moved to a top floor two-bedroom property yards from Tottenham High Road, the scene of much of the weekend violence and destruction. 

Neighbours in the block, from where she was recently evicted, said she was a troublemaker who was always having parties and creating lots of noise. 
One of her neighbours, who asked not to be identified, said: “She was evicted about four weeks ago and we don’t know where she has gone now.

“We were very relieved when she left though because she was always creating problems for us. She always had friends round who would slam doors and play music. There are children here and so it was very bad.”

Another of the tenants in the block added: “I am not sure why she left. I heard there was a problem with her tenancy agreement, but things are much better now. She made lots of problems. I recognised her as the person in the paper and I was not surprised.”

Miss Leigh’s mother said she was not even aware that her daughter had moved. She said: “I have no idea where she is now. She is nothing to do with me any more.”

A friend of Miss Leigh’s refused to say where she had moved but confirmed she was still living in Tottenham.

----------


## harrybarracuda

*London riots: Thugs force people to strip naked to steal clothes*

*Thugs taking part in the London riots even forced people to strip naked to steal the clothes off their back.*

  Related Tags:LondonBirmingham

Rumours on Twitter and other social media sites last night  suggested that people were being forced to give up their clothes, and  now shocking pictures have emerged of a young man giving his jeans,  shoes and t-shirt to a looter.
       Rioters even forced people to give them the clothes off their back (Twitter)    
It has also been suggested that people were being stripped  naked in Birmingham, where spates of violence also erupted last night,  although these reports are unsubstantiated.
The images were among a  number of shocking pictures which emerged following last night's riots,  with another showing a woman completely naked next to a police officer,  having seemingly had her clothes stolen.
A disturbing video also shows an injured teenager being robbed by a gang who pretended to help him up.
A  number of areas in London were affected by the third consecutive night  of riots yesterday, with Clapham Junction, Croydon, Camden and Brixton  among the locations targeted.
In an attempt to keep the peace this  evening, an unprecedented 16,000 police officers will take to the  streets of London. Last night there were just 6,000 on duty.
Prime  minister David Cameron today spoke out against the 'sickening scenes of  people looting, vandalising, thieving [and] robbing' and warned that  those taking part will face the 'full force of the law'.




Read more: London riots: Thugs force people to strip naked to steal clothes | Metro.co.uk

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The images were among a  number of shocking pictures which emerged  following last night's riots,  with another showing a woman completely  naked next to a police officer,  having seemingly had her clothes  stolen.


And before you all get excited....

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Given the prevailing weather conditions, I suspect that is probably a hoax.


I take that back, it is in fact raining in Manchester.

----------


## xnazi

Looks much like one of dem Brighton Babes

----------


## Hampsha

Might be a female cop

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Might be a female cop


Obviously not undercover....

----------


## Hampsha

Are you sure? His name is Pat.

----------


## BillyBobThai

Bettyboo, it is because of sick bastards like you, that have allowed England to get to this sad point. 

What to do with all of these fools??  The Falkland Islands would be a good choice.  Set up tent cities for them, and give them a years worth of rations.  Then let the state department signal Aegentia that the UK would be willing to let them have the islands back.  Problem solved.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Bettyboo, it is because of sick bastards like you, that have allowed England to get to this sad point. 
> 
> What to do with all of these fools??  The Falkland Islands would be a good choice.  Set up tent cities for them, and give them a years worth of rations.  Then let the state department signal Aegentia that the UK would be willing to let them have the islands back.  Problem solved.


And give them all that oil?

You do think we keep the Falklands just for the Bennies and the penguins, do you?

----------


## English Noodles

Rioting has spread to Ireland now.

Paddy has just smashed his laptop screen trying to loot eBay.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

:smiley laughing: 


> Rioting has spread to Ireland now.
> 
> Paddy has just smashed his laptop screen trying to loot eBay.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Pound for pound, the British are probably the scummiest race in Europe.
> 
> 
> "Remember that you are an Englishman, and have consequently won first prize in the lottery of life", said Cecil Rhodes.
> 
> A truism that will forever irk the likes of Johnny Foreigner.


Ahh, the ultimate hubris.

Even the typical Thai middle class person could buy and sell the average English scumbag before breakfast without too much difficulty.

England has fallen in the pecking order in just about every way imaginable but not even the most charitable measure can conceal the inescapable fact the English untermensch is probably on par with the average Romanian or Bulgarian but without the future they have.

England is broke, inflation will impoverish many for years to come but the filthy underclass which infests everywhere in Britain will have nowhere to go but a soup kitchen line and cleaning the toilets of Germany, if they are lucky.

As an Irish man this seems to be a fitting fate for what was in truth nothing more than a land for the Godless and Godforsaken.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Pound for pound, the British are probably the scummiest race in Europe.
> 
> 
> "Remember that you are an Englishman, and have consequently won first prize in the lottery of life", said Cecil Rhodes.
> 
> A truism that will forever irk the likes of Johnny Foreigner.


Change the nationality and isn't that's what Thais and other simpletons are conditioned with since birth?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Well as I've pointed out the obvious, that your trolling, I won't even bother to pull your hysterical ranting apart.


Well, that's because you can't.

And all the mouthings of a deadbeat like you won't alter the fact you and many of your ilk have had your time and it's all downhill from here on in.

The English are a password for lumpen, stupid behaviour and now in Europe they have all the evidence they need to confirm what they have always suspected, that what you are is as substantial as a low, wet dribbling fart.

Enjoy your decline, I'm sure you're young enough to appreciate the ride - it's going to be a long one.

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
>  
> Well as I've pointed out the obvious, that your trolling, I won't even bother to pull your hysterical ranting apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's because you can't.
> ...


Picking apart your trolling efforts would be like shooting fish in a barrel, but it would be a rather fruitless exercise. You look like you're having fun though and I admit it is faintly amusing to watch you puff hot air out of your well worn sphincter, so do carry on.

 ::chitown::

----------


## madjbs

> Originally Posted by madjbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by larvidchr
> ...


Strange then how one of the top police officers interviewed who had years of experience in Northern Ireland stated that water cannons were only effective against large stationary groups of rioters, not the small quick moving groups of opportunist looters that London saw. Of course, I am sure you know better... :mid: 

The problem the police have is that they always fail to use the correct amount of force, either too much or too little. This time it was too little but that is absolutely not to say that the British people want to see police with plastic bullets, let alone live ammunition let loose on the streets of the capital.

----------


## StrontiumDog

The new London 2012 logo.


The new London 2012 logo.

----------


## English Noodles

> This time it was too little but that is absolutely not to say that the British people want to see police with plastic bullets, let alone live ammunition let loose on the streets of the capital.


Tranquilizer darts would be my choice.

----------


## nostromo

> what's going on in England ? sounds like what happened in France only a few years ago
> 
> remember how you English fuckers thought it was only France that had such a problem ? 
> 
> welcome to the club Bitches,


I never thought it was only a French problem. French police did defend central Paris quite well, but riots went on and spread to the suburbs and, it was hardcore, 10000 cars burned. UK riots now are very minor to that in property damage. There was not this kind of international media coverage of riots in France as France is not that important eh, well, as, well not for international media or the world. In some Nordic country was it Denmark or Sweden riot "against g8 and the rich or whatever"  looters quite destroyed the place. All forgotten.

I think French and UK police should exchange information a lot more, how many professional agitators are involved in both cases, and in any other countries.

----------


## Butterfly

^ the UK is so important that I didn't know what was happening until I read this thread

everywhere else, it's a low key story, unless you are watching BBC in the UK of course

not even on page 1 of the WSJ

----------


## nostromo

> Bettyboo, it is because of sick bastards like you, that have allowed England to get to this sad point. 
> 
> What to do with all of these fools??  The Falkland Islands would be a good choice.  Set up tent cities for them, and give them a years worth of rations.  Then let the state department signal Aegentia that the UK would be willing to let them have the islands back.  Problem solved.


Falklands population would rather not like you sending scum their way.

And your later thing about giving Falklands to Argentina did not get my approval. 

How about sending them (that might include you) to russian slave camp.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by BillyBobThai
> 
> 
> Bettyboo, it is because of sick bastards like you, that have allowed England to get to this sad point. 
> 
> What to do with all of these fools??  The Falkland Islands would be a good choice.  Set up tent cities for them, and give them a years worth of rations.  Then let the state department signal Aegentia that the UK would be willing to let them have the islands back.  Problem solved.
> 
> 
> Falklands population would rather not like you sending scum their way.
> ...


No, we all love the idea of letting them expend all that energy in Khandahar.

 :Smile:

----------


## nostromo

> ^ the UK is so important that I didn't know what was happening until I read this thread
> 
> everywhere else, it's a low key story, unless you are watching BBC in the UK of course
> 
> not even on page 1 of the WSJ


And really it is not that important, London, a bloody great city of 10+ million people is not really affected by this. Small areas very small areas. 

WSJ bad example :Smile:  But world media seems to have a take on UK riots. French too. I wonder what this will cost to Cool Britannia image.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by BillyBobThai
> ...


They would not last a day so it would be a death sentence.. now thinking against the harm they would do later on. ok permission granted

----------


## English Noodles

> not even on page 1 of the WSJ


Yes it is.

From page one:




> *Cameron Dismisses Riots Criticism* 
> 
> U.K. Prime Minister David Cameron hit back at criticism of  the government's plan to cut police budgets, following the violent riots  and looting that have spread through British cities.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Bollocks.  Countless people do very well without a degree in Britain.  And where education may not ensure a productive role, not being a lazy sponging cnut will. Moonraker is online now Add to Moonraker's Reputation Report Post   	 Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!


           I think you may have missinterpreted his post here ,,, ironically he was pointing out how difficult it was to get employment WITH a degree

----------


## nigelandjan

Well a bit of news from someone who has actually been to Tottenham Hale today ,,, the one way system is operational but the road north out is closed up to Edmonton ,,,,, the road surface has melted in many places so it looks like a total resurface so it will have to be road planed first ,,,,,,, hell of an exspence , but this is just one small area.

              One thing that really struck me today was it was like a ghost town as I drove through at 10am , which was suprising as the 503 in was open as was the Seven sisters road out to Finsbury Park so the main through route to the west end was empty I counted 3 cars as I went through ,,,,eerie ! and no pedestrians ! all I could think was they was gaurding their homes . antother thing that struck me was there were no flowers outside the Underground station where it all began Friday night .

----------


## astasinim

> ^ the UK is so important that I didn't know what was happening until I read this thread
> 
> everywhere else, it's a low key story, unless you are watching BBC in the UK of course
> 
> not even on page 1 of the WSJ


Once again, your wrong BF. Cant help yourself can you?
SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten
Nieuws | Altijd op de hoogte van het laatste nieuws met Telegraaf.nl
Le Figaro - International
EL PAÍS: el periódico global en español
La Repubblica.it - Homepage

First page of every one.

----------


## Stinky

looting spreads to the south coast.

[ulr]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I48djdhL_k&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ulr]

----------


## LooseBowels

I'd just like to know who these guys were, and the reasoning as to why these guys decided to take this action.

I was told that they were just emulating their peers, in running riot and raping and pillaging the country with no comebacks,.............just like the BANKERS.   :Smile: 

Got a point then havn't they.

You can't argue with that

----------


## bsnub

> ^ the UK is so important that I didn't know what was happening until I read this thread 
> everywhere else, it's a low key story, unless you are watching BBC in the UK of course 
> not even on page 1 of the WSJ


I am in the states right now. Trust me it is big news here. It is headline news on every network in America. Right up there with the credit downgrade.

----------


## OhOh

> This time it was too little but that is absolutely not to say that the British people want to see police with plastic bullets, let alone live ammunition let loose on the streets of the capital.


The latest wheeze being pushed by the UK government and the media is "vigilante groups". Already these groups are being advised as to the legalities of an arrest, the use of force to apprehend "law breakers" and various health and safety issues.

Currently they are armed with cricket bats and wooden stakes. E bay has a special on "sprays", handcuffs and ex-police stab proof jackets and riot helmets. Various "pure british" groups are roaming the streets which the police are unable to reach or the police are protecting the corporate malls rather than the small trader's premises - as per "management" priorities.

More bullshit will be proffered in today's parliamentary debate and one can foresee the new restrictions to be placed on unarmed civilians.

----------


## Hampsha

Teakdoor obviously has inspired some Brits to fight back...

It's the bloomin Enfield Army!

----------


## OhOh

> One thing that really struck me today was it was like a ghost town as I drove through at 10am


Same as Brixton, many shops closed all day. Shops and market stall being advised to "close" by normal numbers of police at  2pm. Rumours, spread by the police, of "rioters" approaching. Lots of broken paving slabs around as they are laying new slabs

The damage was visible to M&S windows, not broken but crazed - very tough glass, Gamestore - grille ripped off, glass gone - computer games and accessories, Footlocker  - all stock /windows gone, local "Trainers" store untouched

----------


## OhOh

> the bloomin Enfield Army!


Not the solution at all.

----------


## taxexile

*British youths are 'the most unpleasant and violent in the world': Damning verdict of writer as globe reacts to riots*


By Lee Moran and Allan Hall

Last updated at 7:01 PM on 10th August 2011


British youths have been branded as 'the most unpleasant and potentially violent young people in the world' by a renowned doctor-writer.


Anthony Daniels, a retired prison doctor and psychiatrist who has worked in some of the hardest-hit areas on the planet, said the British were now in great fear of their own arrogant, knife-wielding children.

The author said Britain's young had a 'sense of entitlement' and were unwilling to change their ways for anyone else - with the only difference between the rich and the poor being that the former had the money to buy what they wanted, whereas the poor had to 'wheedle, cajole, swindle and steal it'.



 
 

Coverage: South Africa's Cape Times (left) and the Johannesburg Star (right) both had pictures of the London riots on their front pages




Writing for the New York Daily News in a comment piece on the riots, he said: 'Of course it is true that not all young Britons are unattractive in appearance and conduct, only a far higher proportion of them than of the young of any other nation.

'It requires but an overnight stay on a Friday or Saturday in any British city to prove it. Even Russians are appalled by what they witness.





'The rioting is only the extreme end of the spectrum of bad behaviour by British youth and young adults.'
Mr Daniels, who often writes for The Spectator under the pseudonym Theodore Dalrymple, said the riots 'did not emerge from a cultural vacuum' but was rather 'the British way of life'


 Comment: Anthony Daniels, a retired prison doctor and psychiatrist who has worked in some of the hardest-hit areas on the planet, said the British were now in great fear of their own arrogant, knife-wielding children


He claimed many American visitors to the UK were astounded at how quickly Britons became angry over trifling matters.

And he revealed that it was now 'quite literally' difficult to 'distinguish the sound of people enjoying themselves from that of someone being murdered.'

He said: 'Recently in Manchester, I woke at 1 on a Wednesday morning in my hotel to hear drunken screaming and shouting down below on one of the city's main streets, the sound of which continued until 4.30.

'Lo and behold, when I left the hotel at 8 in the morning, I discovered that a man had been savagely beaten nearly to death at about 2 am and was still in a coma - but the drunken revelling had continued nonetheless, uninterrupted by the police.
'So the sheer viciousness and destructiveness of the riots certainly do not surprise me.'

He ended his piece by saying that the only thing that will stop the 'not well-educated' rioters is 'boredom or exhaustion'.

Mr Daniels' piece, which will be consumed by a worldwide audience, heaps further embarrassment on the UK, which has today again made headline news across the world.

Newspapers from Ireland, Iceland and even Iran have used the sickening images of the looting on their front pages.

In the U.S. the popular Washington Post, New York Daily News and New York Times all dedicated extensive coverage to the events.

Even regional newspapers, such as the Arkansas Democrat-Gazette, which covers Little Rock in Arkansas, led on the riots with the headline 'British add 10,000 police as rioting starts a 4th day'.

*IRAN'S WARNING:*

Iran's president Mahmoud Ahmadinejad is urging the U.N. Security Council to take action over the rioting in Britain.

He was also quoted by state radio calling on Britain's government to listen to the demands of their people.
Ahmadinejad was heard on the radio asking: 'What else should happen for the Security Council to react.'

His comments appear to be direct jabs at the UK, which supported Iran's opposition during post-election turmoil in 2009 that left scores wounded while hundreds more were carted off to prison.


In the Middle East, the Tmes of Oman, Dubai's Khaleej Times and Gulf News and Iran's Hamshahri Newspaper all led on the riots, as did Australia's Melbourne Herald Sun, Albury-Wodonga's The Border Mail, The Sydney Morning Herald and Gold Coast Bulletin.
Over in South America Argentina's La Nacion and Ultimas Noticias in Venezuela both had pictures of cars ablaze on page one.




 
 

Yesterday's news: Spanish newspaper El País (left) and Austrian newspaper Voralberger Nachrichten (right) both published in-depth coverage of the riots on Tuesday, and continued with more coverage today

In South Africa, the Afrikaans daily Beeld led with the headline 'Anarchy Grows' above a huge picture of a burning street in the capital.
The Johannesburg Star featured a picture of a bewildered-looking Boris Johnson on its front page, under the headline 'Mayhem in London'.


*ANTHONY DANIELS:*

Anthony Daniels used the pen name of Theodore Dalrymple so he could write about his profession anonymouslyHe is a former prison doctor and psychiatrist who now writes for the City Journal, The Spectator and other leading magazines and newspapersBorn in Britain in 1949, he trained as a doctor at Birmingham Medical School, then practised in Zimbabwe and TanzaniaHe then returned to Birmingham where he was a prison doctorHe also worked in South America in the 1980sHis latest book 'Spoilt Rotten' set out a series of bracing views on British youth and their culture

The Cape Times' main story was also about Britain's crisis, with an extensive report headlined 'Riots Spread Across UK'.

The tabloid Citizen also led with the unrest, with its front page featuring a large picture of two riot officers standing beside a burning building.

In Uganda, the Daily Monitor told of its citizens living in Britain under the headline, 'Ugandans safe as London burns'.
Grace Nyamahunge, an employee of the newspaper group who was holidaying in London, noted that drugs and alcohol had reportedly spurred on many protesters.

The first-time visitor, staying in Canary Wharf, said the widespread chaos had left her 'shocked such a brutality could happen in a developed country like the UK'.

In Mauritius, Francophone newspaper Le Mauricien published an image of riot squad officers in front of a blazing building, with the headline, 'Fourth day of riots marked by a death, the cancellation of the England-Holland match, and PM David softening his tone.' 
In Namibia, national title The Namibian showed a picture of a firm-looking Mr Cameron with a female police officer in the debris of a wrecked street. 

And in Zambia, the Post newspaper reported 'riots, looting and arson by masked, hooded youths' who 'smashed glass, bricks, bottles and gutted buildings'. A burning skeleton of a shop demonstrated the anarchy.

Only two German papers, who yesterday questioned England's ability to host the 2012 Olympics, continued with front page coverage - BILD and Die Tageszeitung.

But several publications had lengthy comment pieces on how a 'deep seated malaise' is at the heart of the British riots.

Some papers said British youngsters have grievances every bit as real as those of street children in Cairo - and just as many prospects.


The centre-left Süddeutsche Zeitung said: 'Behind the glittering facade that Britain presents, so much pent-up irritation, resentment and anger has built up that all it took was a spark to trigger an explosion.'


The conservative Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung criticised the government's response to the violence and said: 'The politicians, who are responsible for the police, should at least consider whether the 'softly-softly' approach of the British police is appropriate, or an invitation to brutal street criminality.'


The left-leaning Die Tageszeitung said: 'The situation playing out on London's streets has nothing to do with social protest. 

'There are neither clear political goals, nor an identifiable movement with leaders. And it is mainly the victims who now face social collapse.'


The financial daily Handelsblatt said: 'The riots reveal fundamental societal problems that extend far beyond London and England. 


'They are too deep for the short-term austerity measures to have had much influence. There wasn't just looting in troubled areas, but also in the affluent district of Notting Hill and among the middle class in trendy Clapham. 


'The riots reveal the decay of society at its edges, brought on by deeply cemented inequality, the erosion of social norms, great frustration and a lack of opportunity for the lower class.'

The Financial Times Deutschland added: 'The British elite has systematically compromised itself in recent years. They claimed to be a role model, or at least trustworthy. 


'In the economic crisis the financial establishment declared bankruptcy, and British politicians became mired in the expenses scandal of 2009. Then this year the media and politicians have been damaged by the Murdoch scandal. 


'When the country's elites don't take the law seriously, why should we? No question is more dangerous for a society.'

Left-leaning Berliner Zeitung said: 'The country has lost faith in every authority: the banks, politicians, the media, the police. The corruption has reached even the smallest unit - the family. There is a generation growing up without values of any kind.'


Finally, the conservative Die Welt commented: 'The unrest in London is a form of hooliganism by losers who are living in a society which no longer has anything left to offer losers. Among the arsonists are people who no longer possess any values. 

'They've got used to drawing money from the state and they complain when the handouts stop coming as generously as they did in the past. 

'This is a problem that, within the foreseeable future, many more Europeans are going to be confronted with, including many young people. 

'This is because most European countries have been living far beyond their means. They will, without exception, be forced to cut back their spending.'









Read more: UK RIOTS 2011: British youths are 'the most unpleasant and violent in the world' | Mail Online

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Hampsha
> 
> the bloomin Enfield Army!
> 
> 
> Not the solution at all.


No, the solution is obvious.
Counselling and understanding and a caring approach to the underprivaledged who were driven to these desperate acts by a society that has housed and fed and clothed them and then had the temerity to expect them to behave responsibly.

----------


## FlyFree

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
> Pound for pound, the British are probably the scummiest race in Europe.
> 
> 
> "Remember that you are an Englishman, and have consequently won first prize in the lottery of life", said Cecil Rhodes.
> 
> A truism that will forever irk the likes of Johnny Foreigner.


Truism. Ish.

If you want to boil a live frog start off with cold water.
I remember many decades ago, even as a young man, being disgusted by the lack of discipline and any sense of respect many Brits seemed to allow their kids to grow up. Total lack of responsible parenting conveniently packaged as 'liberal attitudes'.


Even outside of these nights of anarchy the images constantly flooding the world of British degeneration is embarrassing, even for a 'Johnny Foreigner'. And it's not only the low-class end - include the bankers, politicians and out of touch, brain dead 'high society' as well. Theirs are an embarrassing show of distressed has-beens desperately trying to cling to the flotsam of the SS Britannica.


Currently I genuinely cannot think of another country anywhere which seems to be in such disgusting disarray. There seems to be better morals even in places like Haiti.


The hand-wringing discussion of things like whether or not to use water-cannon on the rioters engenders a mix of nausea, disbelief and riotous laughter. WTF.

The British problem is a lack of discipline, nothing more, nothing less.

Liberalism gone mad. Extremely distressing, even for an outsider.



If you're gonna die, do it with some self-respect and honour, not in this disgusting way.

----------


## taxexile

*Raised to rampage*

*The chilling images of child rioters across Britain prompt one question: where were their parents?* 

Youths try to kick in the window of a jeweller's shop in Birmingham Photo: PA







By Allison Pearson

8:56PM BST 10 Aug 2011



Where are the parents? That’s what I keep asking myself. As politicians and commentators agonised over the socio-economic significance of British youth swarming like zombies over our cities, my neighbour Louise, who has raised six boys, took one look at the TV news and said wearily: “They need a smacked bottom and to be sent to bed early.”


Quite so, but where were the adults to set those boundaries and patrol them? In Clapham, Kelly Hutchings phoned a friend at 2.15am to tell her she could see the woman’s 14-year-old son outside her house. “You’ve just woke me up,” complained the mother.


The riots were like a video game that had kicked its way out of the Xbox and kept on playing because no adult could find the remote control to make it stop. They embarrassed our country, those Am-I-bovvered kids smashing police cars up, just for the hell of it. Just for the heaven of it. 

Forget serious protests about education cuts, the little blighters were clearly having a lovely time, high on excitement and cruelty. It was Lord of the Flies dressed by Adidas. 

In Croydon, they burnt down a furniture store that had survived two world wars. The owner, a man gaunt and guttering like a melted candle, could scarcely speak for shock: “We don’t understand. There must be something completely wrong in the system of this country to allow it to happen.”


“It was good, though,” one teenage girl told the BBC, still tiddly from the wine she had looted. “It was fun. Bit of a celebration. Gotta coupla free fings.”

Free fings. Or, as it used to be called, stolen property.

 Not that our junior insurgents could comprehend they had done anything wrong. They were having an awesome rave and the party bags came courtesy of local shopkeepers. Wicked! Marx predicted that, one day, an alienated proletariat would rise up against the bourgeoisie. What poor old Karl, being an intellectual, didn’t quite foresee was that the proletariat would only rise up to get its hands on capitalism’s choicest goodies.

 Even those of us with deep concerns about disadvantaged children found it hard to muster a batsqueak of sympathy for the young brigands swaggering out of JD Sports, insolently bearing their spoils in carrier bags. “We wanted to show the police we could do what we wanted,” explained another looter moralist. “It’s the Government’s fault. Conservatives or something like that, yeah.”







After the Arab Spring comes the summer of our discontent, made inglorious by that shaming comparison. Young people in Egypt and Syria riot in the streets for freedom and hope, precious intangibles for which they were prepared to risk their own lives.

 English youths riot for the inalienable right to have £150 trainers and a flat-screen telly. Material things for which they were happy to risk the lives of others.

These kids of the ghetto and the jobless estates may not be worth much in society’s eyes, but here was their chance to shine: they could be the best at being bad. Suddenly they could scare people, and they tasted that power, and it felt good.

The violence was marginally less shocking than the vacancy you perceived in their souls. Criminally ill-educated, they seem to lack the mental capacity to feel simple compassion.

 A Tottenham woman cried as she recalled how youths laughed as she fled her burning building. In Manchester, boys as young as 10 pelted down a street, faces aflicker with Hallowe’en glee. 

In one of the most quietly devastating incidents, a group of youths appeared to come to the aid of a badly injured boy. Seconds later, CCTV caught two of the rescuers helping themselves to the contents of his rucksack. Welcome to the Parable of the Bad Samaritan.

Why can’t they feel things properly? How did we end up with some of the most indisciplined and frighteningly moronic youngsters in Europe? How come our kids are the best at being bad?

 There’s no use blaming the police; it’s the parents, stupid. A report by the Centre for Social Justice found that the UK excels in the three D’s of family breakdown – divorce, dysfunction and dadlessness. Of the 805 violent looters arrested, how many come from homes without a father? I reckon we can guess the answer.

 A study back in 2001 found that 85 per cent of Indian families were headed by a married couple while 50-60 per cent of black families were headed by a lone parent, usually the mother.

 Is there anyone who still believes there is no link between that agonising statistic and the young males running amok on our streets?


It is unlikely that these boys will have encountered a male teacher with real authority, a teacher who isn’t afraid to show them who’s boss and to give them the discipline, order and hierarchy that, without knowing it, they crave. A friend who works in an inner-London comprehensive with boys twice her size is not allowed to send them to the headmaster. Faced with full-frontal rudeness or casual violence, Clare must first follow school policy and ask, “Darren, are you ready to receive the discipline message?”


As you can imagine, Darren is not at all inclined to receive the discipline message. In fact, Darren is extremely tied up on his mobile. A mobile which Michael Gove says teachers are allowed to confiscate – although I’d very much like to see our soft-spoken Education Secretary try to take away Darren’s phone.

 The Department for Education admits the biggest factors driving teachers out of the classroom are bad behaviour and safety concerns. During my childhood in the Sixties, teachers and parents were still on the same side; today, you would be a fool to take that coalition of adults for granted. Darren’s parents are likely to attend any conference on their son’s behaviour with a snarling attitude, and maybe a pitbull to match.

So the adults are afraid and the children, emboldened by adult timidity, are fearless. It’s a disastrous overturning of the natural order that would have been seized upon by W B Yeats.

 In his poem The Second Coming, Yeats foresaw a time when “The falcon cannot hear the falconer; Things fall apart, the centre cannot hold; Mere anarchy is loosed upon the world.” To the falcon who cannot hear the falconer, let us add the policeman who’s nervous of policing in case he is “heavy-handed”, the teacher dictated to by her pupils, the politician who’s scared of offending immigrant groups and the mother who can’t be arsed to get out of bed and track down her 14-year-old son at 2.15 in the morning.

Just when you think things couldn’t get more depressing, one Alexis Bailey, 31, appeared before Highbury magistrates yesterday pleading guilty to burglary with intent to steal during the riots. And what’s this thieving vandal’s job? That’s right, he works full-time in a Stockwell primary school. Come on, children, let’s all sing along with Alexis! “London’s burning, London’s burning, steal the trainers, steal the trainers! Fire Fire! Fire Fire! Pour on petrol, pour on petrol!”.

If this is how an adult in charge of them is behaving, then God help the poor kids in desperate need of guidance. 

According to Scotland Yard’s Specialist Crime Directorate, London now has 257 street gangs, all warped substitutes for family life. For behind these riots lies a vast, endemic crisis in the raising of British children. Last week a report recommended a “five-a-day” approach for parents to help children reach their potential. The list included “talk with your child for 20 minutes with the television off” and “play with your child on the floor for 10 minutes”. I wouldn’t set the bar that low for taking care of a rodent. If you have to tell a person to play with their child, then they’re not a parent.

I am bringing my own two children up in a country I barely recognise. So what is the answer? In the final chapter of Lord of the Flies, after the boys stranded on the island have formed rival gangs and committed arson, theft and murder, the author William Golding pulls off one of the great shifts in perspective in literature.

From the young savage lying on the beach, we look up and see a crisp, white uniform. Civilisation and authority have arrived in the shape of a naval officer. Suddenly we see the main character not as an all-powerful savage, but as a dirty little boy who needs a good talking to. Given limitless freedom, and without adults to show them better, children will run riot. That is the lesson of the past few days.

What our young people need is adults to stop abdicating authority. They need police to police, teachers to teach, parents to parent, politicians and clergy to give moral leadership, and, above all, they need more people like Pauline Pearce, the jazz-singing Jamaican grandmother who fearlessly took on rioters and saved a white man from the mob.

 Pauline shouted at the looters everything the rest of the country wanted to say to them. Pauline didn’t walk by on the other side. She could see that they were little blighters – but she knew that they were our little blighters and the adult’s job was what it always has been: to give them what for. And, just for a moment, they weren’t monsters, feral rats or thieving scum. They were stupid kids out too late, who needed a mum like Pauline to bring them to book and a father to take them home. 

daily telegraph

----------


## OhOh

Wild west justice.

The police attack a member of the public, they assault them both their sticks, kick them when on the ground, throw then against the wall.

----------


## Jesus Jones

To say this is political is bullshit.  They are thugs.  They're not protesting at HOP or any other government building, but stealing ipods and other shit.  Most wouldn't work if they were given the opportunity, and why would they when their benefits are keeping them?

Thuggish opportunists and nothing more.

I've just listened to one guy on the radio claiming these people are not being listened to;  they need representation.  What utter bollox!

----------


## barbaro

^^ OhOh,

The Manchester police act like Nazis?

Bullshit. I think they should shoot them.

This has gone beyond a political statement or police statement, but about using social media to start mob-mentality mayhem, and steal shit and destroy the common mans' businesses.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Years ago in Northern Ireland and before the 1966 troubles began in earnest, the RUC ruled the streets of Belfast with a light touch. If one transgressed as a youth an informal meeting was often arranged after apprehension between the police officer, generally a big bastard, and your father at which you would have the opportunity to account for your foolishness and give an undertaking no more would ensue. 
This was always regarded as the first and last warning. Subsequently only the truly stupid re-offended since the consequences inevitably involved a fierce encounter with perhaps the most uncompromising police force then in the world after which swift justice from the courts was also meted out.

The point was, in that community not much escaped the notice of the local police who could be very frightening indeed and subsequently crime levels and other antisocial behaviour were relatively low. This connection between the community and the law was of course broken in the ensuing war but it was interesting to note that in the vacuum the paramilitaries carried on the tradition albeit slightly more robustly.

Good policing and the maintenance of law and order can only truly be established through fear. Fear of apprehension and the certain knowledge that a bit of a kicking will almost always accompany it. 

Happy days but all gone now, lost in the miasma of political funk and social welfare.

----------


## kmart

All  this shit seems to be spreading country-wide. Even the nigger enclaves in my own home town have now starting burning and stealing. WTF?

----------


## Seekingasylum

As I said before, 13 years of NuLabour socialism has bred a feckless untermensch which believes civilised social values do not apply to them and that their lumpen behaviour will go unpunished.
NuLabour actually thought the cesspits of our society should be regarded as equals to all. Unfortunately, the human condition does not permit such foolishness and we are seeing the fruits of their warped doctrine.
The true criminals in this are Blair, Balls, Brown  and the rest of their gang all of whom should be strung up from lamp posts and left to dangle for the crows to feed off.

----------


## taxexile

*Britain's liberal intelligentsia has smashed virtually every social value*


By Melanie Phillips

Last updated at 12:26 AM on 11th August 201

So now the chickens have well and truly come home terrifyingly to roost. The violent anarchy that has taken hold of British cities is the all-too-predictable outcome of a three-decade liberal experiment which tore up virtually every basic social value.
The married two-parent family, educational meritocracy, punishment of criminals, national identity, enforcement of the drugs laws and many more fundamental conventions were all smashed by a liberal intelligentsia hell-bent on a revolutionary transformation of society. 

Those of us who warned over the years that they were playing with fire were sneered at and smeared as Right-wing nutters who wanted to turn the clock back to some mythical golden age.

 Looters in Peckham. The riots have been fuelled by moral collapse says Melanie Phillips

Now we can see what they have brought about in the unprecedented and horrific scenes of mob violence, with homes and businesses going up in flames, and epidemic looting. 




Clearly, there is some as yet unidentified direction and co-ordination behind the anarchy. But what is so notable and distressing is that, after the first day when adults were clearly involved, this mayhem has been carried out in the main by teenagers and children, some as young as eight.

*'Fatherless boys are consumed by rage'*

The idea that they should not steal other people’s property, or beat up and rob passers-by, appears to be as weird and outlandish to them as the suggestion that they should fly to the moon.
These youths feel absolutely entitled to go ‘on the rob’ and steal whatever they want. Indeed, they are incredulous that anyone should suggest they might pass up such an opportunity. 
What has been fuelling all this is not poverty, as has so predictably been claimed, but moral collapse. What we have been experiencing is a complete breakdown of civilised behaviour among children and young people straight out of William Golding’s seminal novel about childhood savagery, Lord Of The Flies.

 
 




Trouble in Manchester last night. Melanie Phillips says youths feel absolutely entitled to go ‘on the rob’ and steal whatever they want


There has been much bewildered talk about ‘feral’ children, and desperate calls upon their parents to keep them in at night and to ask them about any stolen goods they are bringing home.
As if there were responsible parents in such homes! We are not merely up against feral children, but feral parents.
Of course these parents know their children are out on the streets. Of course they see them staggering back with what they have looted. But either they are too drunk or drugged or otherwise out of it to care, or else they are helping themselves to the proceeds, too.
As David Cameron observed yesterday, there are clearly pockets of society that are not just broken, but sick.
 Melanie Phillips said every problem was instituted or exacerbated by the Labour government under Tony Blair


The causes of this sickness are many and complex. But three things can be said with certainty: every one of them is the fault of the liberal intelligentsia; every one of them was instituted or exacerbated by the Labour government; and at the very heart of these problems lies the breakdown of the family.

For most of these children come from lone-mother households. And the single most crucial factor behind all this mayhem is the willed removal of the most important thing that socialises children and turns them from feral savages into civilised citizens: a father who is a fully committed member of the family unit.
Of course there are many lone parents who do a tremendous job. But we’re talking here about widespread social collapse. And there are whole areas of Britain, white as well as black, where committed fathers are a wholly unknown phenomenon. 
In such areas, successive generations are being brought up only by mothers, through whose houses pass transitory males by whom these women have yet more children — and who inevitably repeat the pattern of lone and dysfunctional parenting.
The result is fatherless boys who are consumed by an existential rage and desperate emotional need, and who take out the damage done to them by lashing out from infancy at everyone around them. Such children inhabit what is effectively a different world from the rest of society. It’s a world without any boundaries or rules. A world of emotional and physical chaos. 

A world where a child responds to the slightest setback or disagreement by resorting to violence. A world where the parent is unwilling or incapable of providing the loving and disciplined framework that a child needs in order to thrive.
Yet instead of lone parenthood being regarded as a tragedy for individuals, and a catastrophe for society, it has been redefined as a ‘right’.

*'The riots have been fuelled by moral collapse'*

When Labour came to power in 1997, it set about systematically destroying not just the traditional family but the very idea that married parents were better for children than any other arrangement.
Instead, it introduced the sexual free-for-all of ‘lifestyle choice’; claimed that the idea of the male breadwinner was a sexist anachronism; and told girls that they could, and should, go it alone as mothers. 
This was the outcome of the shattering defeat of Tony Blair, in the two years or so after he came to power, at the hands of the ultra-feminists and apostles of non-judgmentalism in his Cabinet and party who were determined, above all, to destroy the traditional nuclear family. 
Blair stood virtually alone against them, and lost.
One of these ultra-feminist wreckers was Harriet Harman. The other night, she was on TV preposterously suggesting that cuts in educational allowances or youth workers had something to do with young people torching and looting shops, robbing and leaving people for dead in the streets. 

But Harman was one of the principal forces in the Labour government behind the promotion of lone parenthood and the marginalisation of fathers. If anyone should be blamed for bringing about the conditions which have led to these appalling scenes in our cities, it is surely Ms Harman.

And this breaking of the family was further c
ondoned, rewarded and encouraged by the Welfare State, which conceives of need solely in terms of absence of money, and which accordingly subsidises lone parenthood and the destructive behaviour that fatherlessness brings in its train.


 Under Labour criminal wrongdoing was excused on the basis that the criminal couldn't help himself says Melanie Phillips


Welfare dependency further created the entitlement culture that the looters so egregiously display. It taught them that the world owed them a living. It taught them that their actions had no consequences. And it taught them that the world revolved around themselves.

*'Punishment became a dirty word'*

The result of this toxic combination of welfare and non-judgmentalism was an explosion of elective lone parenthood and dysfunctional behaviour transmitted down through the generations at the very bottom of the social heap — creating, in effect, a class apart.

 
Phillips: If anyone should be blamed for bringing about the conditions which have led to these appalling scenes in our cities, it is surely Harriet Harman, pictured


Once, children would have been rescued from their disadvantaged backgrounds by schools which gave them not just an education but structure and purpose to their lives. 
But the liberal intelligentsia destroyed that escape route, too.

 For its onslaught upon marriage — the bedrock institution of society — with a tax system that penalises married couples with a wife who doesn’t work, was replicated by an onslaught upon the understanding and very identity of that society. Instead of transmitting knowledge to children, teaching was deemed to be an attack upon a child’s autonomy and self-esteem. 
Thus it was that teachers adopted the ‘child-centred’ approach, which expected children not only to learn for themselves but also to decide for themselves about behaviour such as sexual morality or drug-taking.

The outcome was that children were left illiterate and innumerate and unable to think. Abandoned to wander through the world without any guidance, they predictably ended up without any moral compass. 

All of this was compounded still further by the disaster of multiculturalism — the doctrine which held that no culture could be considered superior to any other because that was ‘racist’.

That meant children were no longer taught about the nation in which they lived, and about its culture. So not only were they left in ignorance of their own society, but any attachment to a shared and over-arching culture was deliberately shattered.





Instead of forging social bonds, multiculturalism dissolved them — and introduced instead a primitive war of all against all, in which the strongest groups would destroy the weak.

Closely related to this was ‘victim culture’, in which all minority groups were regarded as victims of the majority. So any bad behaviour by them was excused and blamed on the majority. 
In similar vein, all criminal wrongdoing was excused on the basis that the criminal couldn’t help himself, as he was the victim of circumstances such as poverty, unemployment, or as yet illusory cuts in public spending.


The human rights of the criminal became seen as more important than the safety and security of his victims. Punishment became a dirty word. So the entire criminal justice system turned into a sick joke, with young hoodlums walking off with community sentences or Asbos which they held in total contempt.

Mr Cameron has declared that all those convicted of violent disorder in these riots will go to prison. 


Really? Isn’t it more likely that they will end up on some community penalty which will see them taken on trips to Alton Towers to make up for their disadvantaged upbringing? This is the normal response of our sentimentalised and addle-brained criminal justice officials.


In short, what we have seen unfolding before our horrified gaze over the past four days in Britain is the true legacy of the Labour years. 

The social and moral breakdown behind the riots was deliberately willed upon Britain by Left-wing politicians and other middle-class ideologues who wrap their utter contempt for the poor in the mantle of ‘progressive’ non-judgmentalism. 


These are the people who — against the evidence of a mountain of empirical research — hurl execrations at anyone who suggests that lone parenthood is, in general, a catastrophe for children (and a disaster for women); who promote drug liberalisation, oppose selective education (while paying for private tutors for their own children) and call those who oppose unlimited immigration and multiculturalism ‘racists’.


And the real victims of these people ‘who know best’ are always those at the bottom of the social heap, who possess neither the money nor the social or intellectual resources to cushion them against the most catastrophic effects of such nonsense.

Britain was once an ordered society that was the envy of the world — the most civilised, the most gentle and law-abiding. 
Can Broken Britain be put together again? David Cameron is commendably talking tough: but will he have the stomach for tough action? 


Will he, for example, remove the incentives to girls and women to have babies outside marriage? Will he dismantle the concept of entitlement from the Welfare State? Will he vigorously enforce the drug laws? Will he end the kid-glove treatment of ‘victim groups’, and hold them to account for their behaviour in exactly the same way as everyone else?


Repairing this terrible damage also means, dare I say it, a return to the energetic transmission of Biblical morality.
Anyone heard from the Archbishop of Canterbury about the riots? Anyone care to guess what he will eventually say about them? Quite.


When church leaders stop prattling like soft-headed social workers and start preaching, once again, the moral concepts that underlie our civilisation, and when our political leaders decide to oppose the culture war that has been waged against that civilisation rather than supinely acquiescing in its destruction, then — and only then — will we start to get to grips with this terrible problem.


Until then, within the smouldering embers of our smashed and burned-out cities, we can only look upon the ruins of the Britain we have so dearly loved; the Britain that once led the world towards civilisation, but is now so tragically leading the way out.


Read more: UK riots 2011: Britain's liberal intelligentsia has smashed virtually every social value | Mail Online

----------


## taxexile

the gent




> As I said before, 13 years of NuLabour socialism has bred a feckless untermensch which believes civilised social values do not apply to them and that their lumpen behaviour will go unpunished.
> NuLabour actually thought the cesspits of our society should be regarded as equals to all. Unfortunately, the human condition does not permit such foolishness and we are seeing the fruits of their warped doctrine.
> The true criminals in this are Blair, Balls, Brown and the rest of their gang all of whom should be strung up from lamp posts and left to dangle for the crows to feed off.


could be straight out of the daily mail , but true nevertheless.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

a friend's facebook message:

_Hey... I've just got back from Japan where a massive amount of people  have really lost everything they have, including their families. Do you  see these dignified people out in the streets looting trying to regain  possessions that they have lost? I wish the  mindless, greedy bastards who are bringing this horror and misery to  our great cities will have their own private tsunamis. Think that I need  to turn the TV off for a bit now and settle down to watch a relaxing  film like Four Lions...._

----------


## sabang

> As I said before, 13 years of NuLabour socialism has bred a feckless untermensch


Quite a lot longer than 13 years ago, there were the Brixton riots (well Brixton, Toxteth, Handsworth, etc etc). I arrived in England soon after and saw the aftermath in London & Brum. They were, of course, considerably worse than the looting now. This was 1981, and Maggie Thatcher was the PM. Hardly NuLabour. No doubt many of the looters today had parents involved in them.

Then there are the ugly Watts riots in the USA, the riots in France, the recent riots in Greece. It is pretty feckless to attribute todays looting in England to the recent phenomenon of 'NuLabour'. The effective breakdown of the family unit is a root cause, but that has been progressively happening for all of my adult life and beyond.

Sociologists and armchair political pundits can argue it out iuntil they are blue in the face. but what is lacking is law enforcement- specifically some animal skulls being cracked. As I said before, in the absence of law enforcement a scumbag element will always seize the opportunity to loot and pillage. Notice how these things are contagious- the Brixton and Watts riots spread, as did the French ones. In the absence of effective law enforcement this will always happen- because there are no consequences for their actions, and there is perceived safety in numbers. All Gain and no Pain, that is the simian maxim. Change the equation.

The sort of people involved are sociopaths- they don't care about the law, or private property, or committing a crime. You can't appeal to their collective conscience, because there is none. They are also cowards, and sheep. They *do* care about the consequences, and it is this punitive element that has been almost totally lacking. Lets see some of these bastards dead, or maimed in the street. Throw in some heartbroken scumbag mothers too, that makes good Press- "oh dear Johny (scumbag) he was the apple of my eye". Preferably, a few dozen of them. Then arrest them for the drugs in their house. If it keeps spreading, declare Emergency law so that the Cops do not have to be scared to do their job, or the Army, if required. Why should the vast majority of society have to cower because of criminal scumbags- is that what we pay tax for?

Good on the ethnic communities that have banded together to protect their property, in the absence of meaningful law enforcement. They know the government will not protect them. England should learn from them, and their effectiveness. I would suggest just about every commercial place in the urban UK should start setting up local militia's to protect property in their area. The British government should be ashamed.

----------


## Calgary

At risk of overgeneralizing and offending the many British Expats on this website, the thought occurred to me "_ is there a possible character flaw in the British?"_

They were particularly adept at Soccer Hooliganism, all over Europe_._

Several British I know are distinguished by their obstreporous nature. There are some Farangs who consistently annoy me, namely the Swedish. Wifey is less than enamoured with the British generally speaking. My Belgian friend generally dislikes the Germans. 

Talk about blatant overgeneralization......I am guilty as charged. 

My apologies to my British and Swedish friends.

----------


## robuzo

So, we have sociopaths running the major financial institutions, sociopaths in charge of the largest media organization, and sociopaths among the dregs of society. I agree with those who point out that the rioters and looters are acting because they do not fear retribution. I think this also applies to those who loot people's savings and the tax coffers, destroying institutions, jobs, and finally, the future. The prevalent ethos from top to bottom is "steal what you can." The illiterate thugs running rampant clearly understand that. They may not be able to calculate fractions or compose a grammatical sentence, but just like children they do have a keen sense of hypocrisy. The powers that be can make the laws as Draconian as they like. Doing so might be effective but only on a limited basis, and could finally result in society losing as much as it gains. Real moral authority is not based on the will of the stronger party. It is established by example. Britain has long been a place where decency is accorded greater respect than the letter of the law. Decency can't be legislated.

----------


## Seekingasylum

^^^You have no idea of what has actually taken place over the past 13 years in the UK.

Your reference to the 80s riots is misjudged. Those riots were merited and from the perspective of blacks, mainly the West Indian community, were simply a catharsis for years of discriminatory policing by an awful lot of rather stupid coppers. The " sus" laws that provoked it were an abomination and belonged to Pretoria in their execution. The sheer unadulterated anger that welled up from the black community was as shocking as it was effective. The subsequent Scarman report altered policing for the good and led to the regeneration of all inner city areas.

What has occurred is not analogous and is something entirely different. It is indicative of a total breakdown in the lower social structure and can be laid fair and square at the door of NuLabour which has made effective policing almost impossible. The factors leading to this may well have been germinating for rather longer but the point is, NuLabour provided the environment in which this pathological behaviour could flourish.

----------


## sabang

^^^ 'tis an overgeneralisation Calgary. I remember my then girlfriend weeping about some latest incident involving English soccer thugs in Italy. Soccer hooliganism was mainly a phenomenon of the 70's & 80's- and mixed in with that you had large scale unemployment, etc. The worst soccer thugs now are the Turks.

Leave the cities behind, and there is rural & village England where people are mainly very nice, courteous and polite.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

These looters are never going to want to pay for any consumer goods ever again. They've had a taste of blood, so to speak, and must be wired on adrenalin after the looting and now they have their piratical haul of booty that they can admire in their front parlour.

Getting something for nothing becomes an addiction.

----------


## nigelandjan

> The chilling images of child rioters across Britain prompt one question: where were their parents?


       Eating the bananas their children had just looted ?

----------


## Thormaturge

This is the final straw.  Send in the troops

----------


## kmart

> At risk of overgeneralizing and offending the many British Expats on this website, the thought occurred to me "_ is there a possible character flaw in the British?"_
> 
> They were particularly adept at Soccer Hooliganism, all over Europe_._
> 
> Several British I know are distinguished by their obstreporous nature. There are some Farangs who consistently annoy me, namely the Swedish. Wifey is less than enamoured with the British generally speaking. My Belgian friend generally dislikes the Germans. 
> 
> Talk about blatant overgeneralization......I am guilty as charged. 
> 
> My apologies to my British and Swedish friends.


None taken. Historically the same Brit football hooligans that you are used to seeing smashing up foreign shopping centres used to be put on boats and sent out to the far corners of the globe to subjugate the natives and steal anything worth having. Thus the mighty British Empire was formed.

The dismantling of said Empire meant we had to take on a lot of these natives and fuzzy-wuzzies, who are now busily engaged in smashing up domestic shopping centres in their adopted home. QED.  ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wild west justice.
> 
> The police attack a member of the public, they assault them both their sticks, kick them when on the ground, throw then against the wall.


Only a complete c**t would bother trying this one on.

The standard of English says it all.

----------


## jamescollister

I have a question for all you arm chair experts. This is clearly a black thing, with some whites and probably some Muslim, Hindus  etc, thrown in, just for good measure.
Now there are more poor whites in the UK then blacks. What if the dysfunctional white youth of the  inner city's and council housing estates, look on and see a Government that fails to act. Bleeding heart liberals justifying the looting and riots, demanding more money for the problem areas. So it's good enough for the blacks to have 2 or 3 days of free shopping why not us. 
Clearly the Government had not preplanned for an event like this and were unable to control maybe 10,000 looters. 
Next time it could well be a 100,000 plus white poor running a muck. After all, isn't it. that all people are the same regardless of colour, race or culture. Jim

----------


## astasinim

> All  this shit seems to be spreading country-wide. Even the nigger enclaves in my own home town have now starting burning and stealing. WTF?


Yes we had a rather pleasant night of being bricked by the local low lifes. Fortunately they weren't too successful in their destruction. 
Thats me done for a few days, so hopefully it will have all calmed down by the time I get back.

----------


## sabang

^^ I'm only going off Press photographs, but while the early looting was almost all black, I've noticed more white sheeple going copycat on the looting now. I guess the thinking is if they can get it for free, why can't I?

----------


## Thormaturge

Thankfully Cameron is back in charge so it will all soon be over.

----------


## bsnub

This is a classic example of why Americans refuse to surrender their firearms.

This could have happened in the US for maybe a couple of days. Then Martial law would have bean declared and that gives the armed citizen the right to shoot to kill to protect their property. Believe me it is a major deterrent and has been proven. 

Also in the US the National Guard would be on the streets by now enforcing a dusk till dawn curfew.

I am sorry to see this happening in the UK, however you lot take for granted that things like this only happen in the US. Now it is your turn and your government is doing a shit job.

----------


## sabang

> This is a classic example of why Americans refuse to surrender their firearms.


Yes, it is.

----------


## Bangyai

Two contrasting news articles :



*Immigrants love this country more than we do*

*The Poles, Turks and Somalis have shown up the natives during the riots.* 


 Locals gather in Southall, London, to protect their area from looters Photo: PA

By Cristina Odone

8:36PM BST 10 Aug 2011
534 Comments 


In Southall, west London, a crowd of turbaned Sikh men stood guard outside their temples last Tuesday night. Some held swords, others hockey sticks as they defied the looters to approach. None dared. 

Over in Whitechapel, rioters were held back by 1,500 Muslim men  mostly Bengali, but also Somalis  emerging from the mosque after evening prayers. In Ealing, Monika Gnoinska, a Pole who came here 20 years ago, and her daughter Agneska, 27, decided that they couldnt stand by and watch these gangs wreck the country. Armed with brooms and dust-pans, they joined their eastern European neighbours in a collective clean-up operation: The street was full, Monika said, and everyone was saying, 'We work hard, and were grateful to Britain for what its done for us. We wont allow any more nonsense.  Turks in Dalston, Poles in Ealing, and Kurds in Haringey stood up to the thieving thugs at night, then spent the day helping repair the damage. 

Across the country, ethnic communities have emerged as the heroes of the weeks riots  and, in the case of the three Muslim youths who were killed as they defended their neighbourhood in Birmingham, its martyrs. They have shown themselves to be not just as law-abiding as the Anglo-Saxons, but far more inspiring. 

For many Britons, who have long looked down on the newcomers, or mocked them for their Borat values, this will come as a surprise  probably an uncomfortable one. The burgeoning immigrant community has been caricatured as anti-gay, anti-women, and dangerously intolerant. The sight of Polish Catholics, Punjabi Sikhs or Muslim Turks has filled liberal hearts with fears of social polarisation, and of religion intruding into the public square. Traditionalists suspect that the Muslim influx, in particular, threatens to destroy the already fragile hold of our Judaeo-Christian traditions: George Carey, the former Archbishop of Canterbury, has warned the Government against taking in groups who fail to understand our Christian heritage. 

The response to the riots should humble these sceptics. As a cluster of youths stood guard outside the mosque in Whitechapel, Josie Ensor, a Daily Telegraph reporter, asked if they had been moved to defend their own people. They shook their head: they wanted to protect their country, not just their community.

Immigrants love this country more than we do - Telegraph





*London riots: vigilantes hurl bottles at police in Eltham*

*Vigilantes defied police orders last night and vented their anger against officers as they attempted to mobilise their own forces to deal with rioters in London.* 

Link to this video 

ByAndrew Hough, Tim Ross and Richard Alleyne

12:15AM BST 11 Aug 2011

Riot police were hit with missiles including bottles as more than 1,000 officers battled with dozens of middle-aged men on the streets Eltham, south-east London. 

Witnesses reported that many of the 200 men were chanting in support of the English Defence League, the controversial Right-wing group. 

The group had promised to defy police orders and mobilise their own forces to protect their families and businesses from mobs of looters. 

Last night hundreds of police from eight separate forces tried to restore calm from the mainly white men. 
Earlier they had claimed they were protecting local shops and businesses for a second consecutive night. 

With shops and pubs in the high street shut, the group brought carrier bags containing beer and drank and sat on benches. 
Riot police eventually restored order after charging at the crowd. At least one person was arrested. 
Around 60 EDL supporters had gathered in the square in the town drinking cans of beer and chanting "We love you England". 
Officers had missiles thrown at them this evening, a Scotland Yard spokesman said. 
Police have dealt with the disorder and the group has been dispersed. Police remain on the scene. 
Local police denied the group were comprised of EDL members.

London riots: vigilantes hurl bottles at police in Eltham - Telegraph


Mainly white men ?? Is that allowed ? Not very PC.

----------


## bsnub

> Thankfully Cameron is back in charge so it will all soon be over.


OFG!!!  :smiley laughing: 

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Also in the US the National Guard would be on the streets by now enforcing a dusk till dawn curfew.


Well we've managed to deal with it without these draconian measures.

But I do believe our police should not be shackled by the fucking namby pamby do gooders and should be about to slot a looter without fear of prosecution.

The government is so far out of touch with peoples' wishes it's incredible.

----------


## bsnub

> The burgeoning immigrant community has been caricatured as anti-gay, anti-women, and dangerously intolerant.


Because they are. Lets not get all fuzzy lovey carried away..

----------


## bsnub

> Well we've managed to deal with it without these draconian measures.


 :rofl:

----------


## Thormaturge

> The government is so far out of touch with peoples' wishes it's Conservative.


A small alteration for you, Sir.

----------


## bsnub

My daily carry;



A recent range day with me and some buds;





I would like to see those assmuppets come into my hood...

Pretty please? PLEASE?

----------


## sabang

Unfortunately though, the assmuppets in question already have those toys too.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Riots in the US are always accompanied by shootings. Not aware of any gunshot deaths in the UK riots yet.

----------


## English Noodles

> The police attack a member of the public, they assault them both their sticks, kick them when on the ground, throw then against the wall.


Member of the public. :rofl: 



> All this shit seems to be spreading country-wide.


People in Newcastle seem to be behaving. Far more civilized up there of course.

----------


## Gerbil

> People in Newcastle seem to be behaving. Far more civilized up there of course.



.... or possibly nothing worth looting....  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> Not aware of any gunshot deaths in the UK riots yet.


Yeah, one.

Man dies after being shot during Croydon riots - Yahoo!

----------


## English Noodles

> ... or possibly nothing worth looting....


The difference is that in the Newcastle area the majority respect where they live and the people they live amongst. Quite the opposite of that which is apparent in the South of the country.

----------


## bsnub

> Unfortunately though, the assmuppets in question already have those toys too. 
> Riots in the US are always accompanied by shootings. Not aware of any gunshot deaths in the UK riots yet.


At least the bleeding would have stopped. The property damage is inexcusable. Peace would have been administered through superior firepower.

----------


## English Noodles

> Peace would have been administered through superior firepower.


Killing for peace is like fucking for virginity.

----------


## Neo

> So, we have sociopaths running the major financial institutions, sociopaths in charge of the largest media organization, and sociopaths among the dregs of society. I agree with those who point out that the rioters and looters are acting because they do not fear retribution. I think this also applies to those who loot people's savings and the tax coffers, destroying institutions, jobs, and finally, the future. The prevalent ethos from top to bottom is "steal what you can." The illiterate thugs running rampant clearly understand that. They may not be able to calculate fractions or compose a grammatical sentence, but just like children they do have a keen sense of hypocrisy. The powers that be can make the laws as Draconian as they like. Doing so might be effective but only on a limited basis, and could finally result in society losing as much as it gains. Real moral authority is not based on the will of the stronger party. It is established by example. Britain has long been a place where decency is accorded greater respect than the letter of the law. Decency can't be legislated.


Exactly, this thread is full of examples of generalisation, stereotyping, hypocrisy and navel gazing, but unless the real cause is brought to the forefront of the discussion the situation will deteriorate further.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
>  Peace would have been administered through superior firepower.
> 
> 
> Killing for peace is like fucking for virginity.


Yes noodles I would agree. I am a walking dichotomy. I am pissed as they come. Why? It is 0212 hours hear...

That is why I talk shit..I am pissed....it is the afternoon for you wankers...Glad to show of the firepower..

----------


## FarangRed

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> ... or possibly nothing worth looting....
> 
> 
> The difference is that in the Newcastle area the majority respect where they live and the people they live amongst. Quite the opposite of that which is apparent in the South of the country.


The reason there's no trouble in Newcastle is, the only black people there play for Newcastle

----------


## taxexile

bsnub

My daily carry;



A recent range day with me and some buds;






whats the briefcase for ? your sanitary towels. 
you big girls blouse.

ooooh an omega, well shit my pants, its james bond with a micropenis.


what a fucking twat.

----------


## English Noodles



----------


## bsnub

> bsnub
> 
> 
> 
> whats the briefcase for ? your sanitary towels. 
> you big girls blouse.
> 
> ooooh an omega, well shit my pants, its james bond with a micropenis.
> 
> ...


Ouch such hatred. Well the case contains the rest of my watches. Some vintage, some modern. All automatics. I can post pics vut that will need to happen tomorrow as I am pissed and almost blacked out.

----------


## bsnub

> 


Nice one noodles!!

----------


## taxexile

> Well the case contains the rest of my watches. Some vintage, some modern


the watches i can understand, got a few myself, mostly vintage.

but the guns, naaah.

----------


## bsnub

Goodnight you lot. Feel free to piss on me whilst I am asleep if you must.

----------


## bsnub

> Well the case contains the rest of my watches. Some vintage, some modern
> 			
> 		
> 
> the watches i can understand, got a few myself, mostly vintage.
> 
> but the guns, naaah.


Well thats why you are not an American. Do not take offense. My post was about how this would have been over in America. However..

 I love watches and all things antique, well that is another thread..I am to pissed..

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh lawd, another fucking keyboard rambo.

 :Smile: 

Back to the subject in hand:




> Tottenham's Premier League opener at home to Everton this weekend has been postponed in the aftermath of widespread unrest.
> Police  forces across the country have been in talks with Premier League and  Football League officials over whether they could deploy sufficient  resources at trouble hot-spots.
> Home games for QPR and Fulham are  expected to go ahead, with a decision expected this evening, but  Tottenham was the epicentre of the turmoil and remains under tight  police control.
> Premier League chief Richard Scudamore said: "The very latest situation is that Tottenham and Everton has gone.
> "The  police have done a fantastic job, but it's been a crime scene all week  and the council have not had enough time to do what they need.
> "The other nine fixtures are looking positive, subject to any more trouble. At 6pm tonight we will have a very clear picture.
> "The  Tottenham game is a real shame but we support the police in what they  are doing. They want these games to go on as much as we do."

----------


## English Noodles

^The Everton fans have refused to travel, they said there is nothing left worth stealing so might as well be called off.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Well we've managed to deal with it without these draconian measures.


Oh OK, you find it amusing that your country has to resort to locking people in their houses and waving guns around, while we deal with the problem in a few days without having to resort to bringing the army onto the streets.

Whilst the response from the police force was initially somewhat lax, they've pretty well done the job and solved the problem.

Put your pretty toys away Rambo, no-one needs them, and no-one is impressed with them.

----------


## English Noodles

A Malaysian student  has recounted how even children took part in an assault on him in  London's riots, a scene captured in online footage that has sparked an  outpouring of revulsion.




In an episode viewed countless times on the Internet, Asyraf Haziq Rosli, 20, sat dazed on an east London street with a broken jaw after being attacked by a mob, only to then be mugged by a group of people pretending to help him. Monday's assault has gained global attention as an example of the  callousness and chaos of several days of rioting, and has sparked online  campaigns seeking donations for the young Malaysian.
 Asyraf said his ordeal began when he was set upon by a mob while riding his bicycle.
 "There were also young children, schoolchildren in the group. They  wore hoodies and kept pulling at me," he said in a video shot by a  friend Tuesday from his London hospital bed and posted online.
 "They were trying to get at the phone in the pocket of my sweater. So  they pulled my bike, and when they did this I hit the ground and  injured my jaw. There was blood," he said speaking in Malay Bahasa, his  face badly swollen.
 "The people fled the scene. Other people then approached me and said  they wanted to help, but instead the people behind me just took stuff  from my backpack."
 British Prime Minister  David Cameron singled out the assault on Asyraf as he vowed Wednesday  to restore order in London and other riot-affected cities.
 "When we see children as young as 13 looting and laughing, when we  see the disgusting sight of an injured young man with people pretending  to help him while they are robbing him, it is clear that there are  things that are badly wrong in our society," Cameron said.
 Malaysian Prime Minister Najib Razak said he was "concerned" by the attack and warned his country's citizens in Britain to be on their guard.
 "I hope Malaysians in London and the surrounding areas will be wary  and look after their own security," he said in a Twitter posting late  Wednesday.
 Malaysian media reports said Asyraf had been on his way to buy food  to break his daily fast for the Islamic holy month of Ramadan.
 The attack has triggered online efforts both in Britain and Malaysia  to provide support for Asyraf, who in British media reports has been  commonly referred to as "Ashraf".
 One British campaign, somethingniceforashraf.tumblr.com, said it was  taking donations and running a poll on how best to help him, "to show to  him and his country that only a tiny minority of us are scumbags".
 The site is complemented by a parallel campaign on Twitter.
 At least two similar campaigns have reportedly been launched in Asyraf's home country.
 The Star, Malaysia's biggest selling English-language newspaper, said  Asyraf's ordeal was the most-retrieved subject on its website.
 Meanwhile, 10 Malaysian students have moved to an apartment building  offered by their university as a safe location in central London, it  reported.
 About 13,500 Malaysians study in Britain, according to the British embassy in Kuala Lumpur.
 The Malaysian Foreign Ministry has urged its nationals in Britain to exercise caution and avoid high-risk areas in London.


Robbed student says London attackers included kids - Yahoo!

----------


## English Noodles

:Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

Hey!  One burst from a machine gun, followed by deportations back to the  Caribbean and Africa from where these savages were deliberately  imported, would put an end to the problem. But liberalism has rotted  Britains spine to the point that no one has the backbone....

----------


## OhOh

> from where these savages were deliberately imported


You might one day realise that the majority of those rebelling were actually born in the UK and thus are British citizens, not like some other countries who exploit immigrants and reduce the wages to their own citizens.

They are products of the UK system and thus when they see the corrupt establishment (politicians, police, bankers and media owners) lying, stealing and suffering no consequence, deduce that they want some of the same. 

The difference between the two groups is probably 100,000 fold in turns of return accrued, relative to effort expended and risk involved.

----------


## English Noodles

> You might one day realise that the majority of those rebelling were actually born in the UK and thus are British citizens


Maybe, not sure that has been proven yet though.

By the way, why do you call what they were doing 'rebelling'? Why not just call it what it is, selfish violence, theft and vandalism?

----------


## OhOh

> why do you call what they were doing 'rebelling'?


They are rebelling against the constant drip feed of their lives , being ground down by many in the UK society. All the time being inundated with coverage of the "establishment" causing selfish violence (wars), theft (bankers), vandalism (  you got me there)

----------


## Moonraker

So they are given houses, food, modern electronics that many working people don't have yet they are the victims?

My heart bleeds for them.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> from where these savages were deliberately imported
> 
> 
> You might one day realise that the majority of those rebelling were actually born in the UK and thus are British citizens, not like some other countries who exploit immigrants and reduce the wages to their own citizens.
> 
> They are products of the UK system and thus when they see the corrupt establishment (politicians, police, bankers and media owners) lying, stealing and suffering no consequence, deduce that they want some of the same. 
> 
> The difference between the two groups is probably 100,000 fold in turns of return accrued, relative to effort expended and risk involved.


Forget it - wasting your breath. It's easier to just blame it all on the blacks. Few comment of the Manchester (Arndale?) looting photo - at least 50-50, or the fact the guy who mugs the injured kid (e.g. digs into the pack of the Malaysian student) is actually a white guy. Look at the photos - yes it's mostly black - but that's only because they tend to be living on the shittiest end of a shit stick. 

You're absolutely right - the rich have been using a disposable immigrant work force (and continue to do so - witness eastern europeans), in a way that drags down wages for other Brits. Yes - the looters are pigs that should be rolled in shit and locked up. But as usual most people want to ignore the real reason we find ourselves in this position. It's purposeful exploitation by a business-government complicit policy of welcoming in a disposable work force with few skills so a 'few' can profit. The gap btwn rich and poor is rising - black and white in the UK  - does no one wonder why that is?

----------


## sabang

> but unless the real cause is brought to the forefront


Fair comment, but what is the cause? As best I can see it is a lack of visible law enforcement that has encouraged widespread, opportunist looting, and virtual anarchy in several areas. The first bunch got away with it, encouraging ever more others to follow suit.

----------


## Moonraker

Low wages?

They wouldn't go to work for any wage. I've lived and grew up in chavland, they are sponging cunts who EXPECT everything to be done for them and believe they are entitled to getting money and luxuries for doing fuck all.

----------


## Moonraker

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> but unless the real cause is brought to the forefront
> 
> 
> Fair comment, but what is the cause? As best I can see it is a lack of law enforcement that has encouraged widespread, opportunist looting, and virtual anarchy in several areas.


Nail, head and hammer.

The police were weak so the chavs took advantage.

----------


## English Noodles

> Low wages?


What do they expect on a paper round?

*Nottingham riots: Girl aged 11 admits damaging shops*


An 11-year-old girl, who left primary school last month, has admitted taking part in riots in Nottingham.
         At Nottingham Magistrates Court the girl, who cannot be  named, pleaded guilty to criminal damage and attempted criminal damage  of shop windows.
         Before being given a nine month referral order she told the court she did not think she would be caught.
         More than 100 people have been arrested and 42 charged in connection with two nights of disturbances in the city.
         The court was told the 11-year-old was part of a group of 30  to 40 girls and boys who were throwing stones and missiles at properties  on Tuesday night in Nottingham city centre. 
   Smirking apology 	      The district judge, Morris Cooper, asked her: "Do you know how  serious this is?" She replied "Yes, I realise it was more than just  messing about." 
         Asked why she did it, she replied: "Everyone was egging me on and I wanted to join in." 
         Mr Cooper then asked "Did you know that you could get into trouble?" She replied: "Yes but I didn't think I would get caught". 
         Mr Cooper said the referral order was much longer than normal  because of the seriousness of the incident of which she was a part. 
         The girl, who is in foster care, smirked as she was asked by her father to apologise to the district judge.
         On Tuesday night, police stations were attacked and some fire  bombed. Mobs of up to 50 people also damaged cars, pubs and shops in  the city centre and other districts.
         A crowd of about 30 people attacked houses and cars in the St Ann's area on Monday night.


BBC News - Nottingham riots: Girl aged 11 admits damaging shops

----------


## Satonic

> nine month referral order


Meaning community service?

----------


## Moonraker

^

That as well. What do children that young know about wages and job opportunities? 

They're more interested in pokemon and mobile phones, so they went out to knick some.

----------


## English Noodles

> Meaning community service?


No, meaning a waste of money.




> *What is a Referral Order?*
> 
>    Referral Orders are a key element of the Government's strategy to reduce offending by young people. 
> Since 1st April 2002, the vast majority of young offenders aged  between 10 and 17 appearing at Court for the first time and pleading  guilty have been referred to a Youth Offender Panel for between 3 and 12  months. 
> The only exceptions are very minor cases or if the Court passes a custodial sentence or hospital order. 
> *Please use the index below to go to a section within this page:*
> 
> Youth Offender PanelsVictimsPanel VenuesHow is a Youth Offender Panel different from a Youth Court?How do we know this will work?*1. Youth Offender Panels*
> 
> ...


What is a Referral Order?

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> but unless the real cause is brought to the forefront
> 
> 
> Fair comment, but what is the cause? As best I can see it is a lack of visible law enforcement that has encouraged widespread, opportunist looting, and virtual anarchy in several areas. The first bunch got away with it, encouraging ever more others to follow suit.


Policing is not the cause but it is the reaction. Most of the youths interviewed are inarticulate and unable to pinpoint a specific reason, so the police are a visible target to justify their ire. But the same could be said of all the Arab uprisings, there wasn't a specific theme or any organisation they rallied to, it was a general feeling of injustice that took them on to the streets. The real cause is the lack of moral integrity and accountability displayed by those that hold power, politicians, police, the judiciary and the media. Yes we are responsible for our own actions, but the standard to which we measure our actions are only as high as those that set the standard.

----------


## taxexile

tom sawyer



> It's purposeful exploitation by a business-government complicit policy of welcoming in a disposable work force with few skills so a 'few' can profit. The gap btwn rich and poor is rising - black and white in the UK - does no one wonder why that is?


thank you karl marx, or should it be harriet harman.

its merely market forces, when lazy uneducated uninterested unmotivate benefit scamming scumbags cant be bothered to apply for a job or turn up for work, then the sensible thing would be to bring in outsiders who are quite happy to work for less, because the opportunities are not there in their home countries.

ask business owners in the uk who they would rather employ, a brit or a pole?
9 times out of 10 the answer would be the pole, because they bring with them a work ethic almost unknown to the chav/niggah mulch that infest my country.

and they tend to stay out of trouble too.





> The gap btwn rich and poor is rising - black and white in the UK - does no one wonder why that is?


 if you include money from robbery, mugging, drugs and pimping i think you will find the difference is less than you imagine.

----------


## Satonic

^ In an ideal situation I think every one arrested should be made to carry out community service to repair the damage done and then some.

----------


## English Noodles

> ^ In an ideal situation I think every one arrested should be made to carry out community service to repair the damage done and then some.


I think they should be shredded feet first. That's just my opinion though. :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

:Smile:

----------


## Moonraker

I'd like to see the Political correctness idiots shredded too, they are largely responsible for it.

----------


## Neo

It's all well and good for the politicians and the media to make capital out of these riots, by highlighting the lack of morality and responsibility, but they are the ones that have been instilling that message for years, not through their rhetoric but through their actions. 

Britain is morally corrupt from the top down, it always has been, now it is also bankrupt. 
The type of fundamental changes required to minimise social unrest will never happen, just as they have never happened in the past. 
The rich are well guarded and that's all that matters in the UK, the rest can go to hell. All this is to them is a fortunate divertion from the more pressing moral scandals going on, and that will continue to go on. 

Unless you've lived in the UK you will never understand the high levels of frustration and anger that people bear against the establishment. When you can see the disparity between the lies and the truth are so great, you realise you live in a society as corrupt as any other.

----------


## English Noodles

> I'd like to see the Political correctness idiots shredded too, they are largely responsible for it.


Agree with that. :Smile:

----------


## drawp

one of the more interesting photos to come out of the riots



hint: its not real

----------


## Cujo

> 1:Britain is morally corrupt from the top down, it always has been.2: When you can see the disparity between the lies and the truth are so great, you realise you live in a society as corrupt as any other.


I'd like to take this whole post to pieces bit by bit but it's a pain in the arse on the phone so I'll focus on these two points.
1: no it hasn't, are you an idiot?
2: So it's no different than anywhere else, is that what you're saying? 
I don't even know where to start with that.
What did you think?
And?
So why is it only English (black) imports and chavs that are rioting?
These are the descendants of Teddy boys, wht will the spawn of these maggots be in a couple of generations?

----------


## English Noodles

^^Not even a good photoshop.

----------


## English Noodles

This is an interesting picture though.

----------


## Cujo

> 1:Britain is morally corrupt from the top down, it always has been.2: When you can see the disparity between the lies and the truth are so great, you realise you live in a society as corrupt as any other.


I'd like to take this whole post to pieces bit by bit but it's a pain in the arse on the phone so I'll focus on these two points.
1: no it hasn't, are you an idiot?
2: So it's no different than anywhere else, is that what you're saying? 
I don't even know where to start with that.
What did you think?
And?
So why is it only English (black) imports and chavs that are rioting?
These are the descendants of Teddy boys, wht will the spawn of these maggots be in a couple of generations?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Most of the youths interviewed are inarticulate and unable to pinpoint a specific reason,


'Me want iphone, man. Me steal. (booyakasha!) '






> But the same could be said of all the Arab uprisings


The Arab spring wasn't expressed though looting, and they had legitimate political aims that they were giving voice to. I think it insults the people demonstrating in Syria, Cairo and Tunis to bracket them with the UK looters.

----------


## English Noodles

> I think it insults the people demonstrating in Syria, Cairo and Tunis to bracket them with the UK looters.


Muslims. What doesn't insult them?

----------


## Moonraker

They could start off making these tossers decent people by making them fucking speak properly, innit bruv!

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
>  I think it insults the people demonstrating in Syria, Cairo and Tunis to bracket them with the UK looters.
> 
> 
> Muslims. What doesn't insult them?


yes, I'm losing count of all the social underclasses, failed states, sexual orientations, bankers, religious creeds and political factions that Teakdoor has earmarked for extermination in the human meat grinder.

----------


## English Noodles

> I remember many decades ago, even as a young man, being disgusted by the lack of discipline and any sense of respect many Brits seemed to allow their kids to grow up. Total lack of responsible parenting conveniently packaged as 'liberal attitudes'.


Say what you want about Joseph Fritzell, but he knew where his kids were.

----------


## Begbie

For those of you who may have been sick in bed or away on your holidays and now feel the need to join in, the Guardian newpaper is maintaining a real time map of the hot spots near you.

UK riots: every verified incident - interactive map | News | guardian.co.uk

----------


## English Noodles

Looks like the South needs a smacked bottom. Bloody petulant child.

----------


## Cujo

I can't believe this. I just saw on the (HK) news. The use of batons by the police has just been approved. WTF? Could that be right?

----------


## Moonraker

The really important news is that Swindon's match on Saturday is now postponed.

Fucking chavs

----------


## English Noodles

> I can't believe this. I just saw on the (HK) news. The use of batons by the police has just been approved. WTF? Could that be right?


Nah, they would probably have said baton rounds aka plastic bullets.

----------


## baldrick

> yes, I'm losing count of all the social underclasses, failed states, sexual orientations, bankers, religious creeds and political factions that Teakdoor has earmarked for extermination in the human meat grinder.


carrot tops

----------


## terry57

> They could start off making these tossers decent people by making them fucking speak properly, innit bruv!



Watching from Australia, it seems to be the underclass that have chosen to riot out of desperation and have used the death of that young fellow as an igniter.  

Many of the youth have no money, no future, no job prospect and no hope most living in council houses with social services being cut left right and center.

Thing I really noticed as an outsider was one could not tell who was English and who was an Immigrant as all interviewed spoke like you have stated with many looking the just arrived from Nigeria.

Wealthy tossers will never have the need to revolt as they have it all and will never feel the desperation of the under-class.

Not down playing down the trouble's, what happened was diabolical but considering whats happening in England these days one could see it coming.

Rampant Immigration also must be held accountable as this policy leaves limited social services to be spread amongst a growing population that add nothing to the society except to suck the skin from the system.

Hence why Australia is revolting against Illegal Immigrants.

----------


## taxexile

**





*Pert breasted Olympic ambassador 'hurled bricks at police car' and led attack on Vodafone store during riots - and was reported to police by her mum*



By Daily Mail Reporter

Last updated at 4:42 PM on 11th August 2011


  A PROFILE VIEW OF THE BREASTS IN QUESTION

HER PERT AND LUSCIOUS BREASTS FROM THE FRONT



An Olympics ambassador allegedly hurled bricks at a police car and led an attack on a mobile phone store during the riots.

Chelsea Ives, 18, was today revealed as a riot suspect - after being reported to police by her mother. 

She was filmed by the BBC allegedly throwing bricks at a police car during violent disturbances in Enfield on Sunday night.
She was seen on the nightly news by her mother Adrienne, 47, who immediately called the police.

Westminster magistrates' court heard police had to flee their BMW in the 'frenzied' attack.

Ives, described by her lawyer as a 'talented sportswoman, boasted later that she had had 'the best day ever'.

She denied two counts of burglary, violent disorder and attacking a police car in the early hours of this morning.

Prosecutor Becky Owen said Ives had also led an attack on a Vodafone store.

'She was first to pick up masonry and hurl it at the window.'

She was also involved in a mob attack on Phones4U.

In 2009, Ives was invited into the House of Commons to celebrate the success of a football project run by Leyton Orient Community Sport Programme.

She has met Boris Johnson and London Olympics chief Sebastian Coe.
Her mother told the Evening Standard the decision to call the police about her daughter was 'gut wrenching'.

But she added: 'I had to do what was right. Roger (her husband) and I were watching the news and it was absolutely sickening. And then we saw our daughter among the crowds.'

Ives pleaded not guilty and was refused bail until August 17 when she will appear at Highbury Corner magistrates' court.


 Detained: Chelsea Ives is seen arriving at Westminster Magistrates Court overnight




Ives's case was one of more than 240 already brought before magistrates as courts extended their opening hours to cope with the deluge of suspects arrested over the riots.
The most dramatic scenes came at City of Westminster magistrates, where the court ran through the night with defendants struggling to stay awake in the dock and some suspects banging on the walls of their cells in an attempt to disrupt the hearings taking place yards away.


*More...*

Straight from Shameless: Rogues' gallery of riot thugs who have already been found guilty by the court (but police say sentences are too lenient) Unmask the thugs! Looters will no longer be able to cover up, says PM as he also promises a crackdown on social media AND cash for the rioters' victims
Others appearing before magistrates today included university graduate Natasha Reid, who handed herself in to police because she was "unable to sleep" after looting from a Comet store.
 Chelsea Ives was described as a 'talented sportswoman' by her lawyer

Reid, 24, who said she hoped to become a social worker, was tearful and held her head in her hands after pleading guilty to stealing a £270 TV.
Her lawyer Andre Billington told how she had an attack of conscience and went to a police station in Chingford with the stolen television.
District judge Elizabeth Roscoe told her that her remorse would "very much go in your favour" but warned that she could still face prison because of the "serious nature" of the case.

Westminster magistrates also heard how Victoria Holmes, 19, of Dartford, who gave birth six weeks ago, was arrested by police in Woolwich with her boyfriend and allegedly a suitcase full of looted goods.
She was accused of theft from Gamestation, Argos and a men's clothing company called Blue Inc, and of receiving stolen goods. She was remanded in custody.

Elsewhere, trainee dental nurse Laura Cook, 19, of Roffey Close, Purley, admitted cannabis possession but pleaded not guilty to burglary after being caught by police among a 100-strong mob found raiding the Argos store in Church Street, Croydon on Monday.
She was remanded in custody and will miss an exam that her solicitor described as "hugely significant" for her career.

In another Westminster case, the court was told how customers at a café in St John's Wood chased away a marauding gang of knife-wielding thugs who attacked the building they were drinking in.

Badawi el Badawi, 20, from St John's Wood, was among the group, it was claimed.

One attacker allegedly threw a shopping trolley at the café, causing customers to run inside in fear, while others smashed the windows and tried to set a parked car on fire. El Badawi was remanded in custody.

The gang also set fire to towels they carried with them, throwing them into the café with customers inside.

The court heard a 21-year-old university student who is in his second year of a law degree was one of the gang. His lawyer said he denied the charges.








Read more: Olympic ambassador 'hurled bricks at police car' during riots - and was reported to police by her mum | Mail Online

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

From the Guardian.

"The 11-year-old boy, who lives in Romford, east London, admitted stealing a waste bin worth £50 through a smashed window at the town's Debenhams during looting by 20 to 30 young people at about 10.30pm on Monday."

Stealing a waste bin (worth 50 quid? lol ) through a broken window....

(Sighs and shakes head)

----------


## Moonraker

> Many of the youth have no money, no future, no job prospect and no hope most living in council houses with social services being cut left right and center.


What do kids in their early teens and even as young as 9/10 know or care about job prospects. A lot of them are still dreaming of being the next David Beckham.

And have social services really been cut left right and center?

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
> 1:Britain is morally corrupt from the top down, it always has been.2: When you can see the disparity between the lies and the truth are so great, you realise you live in a society as corrupt as any other.
> 
> 
> I'd like to take this whole post to pieces bit by bit but it's a pain in the arse on the phone so I'll focus on these two points.
> 1: no it hasn't, are you an idiot?
> 2: So it's no different than anywhere else, is that what you're saying? 
> ...


Not your usual eloquent self Koojo, you aim to tear my post apart by asking me rather idiotic questions.. hmmm hardly worth the effort. Perhaps if you can drag yourself above the kerbstone and offer something worthy of an argument.

----------


## Moonraker

And why would the likes of the school teacher caught looting, and the Olympic ambassador above be angry at their job prospects.

----------


## Moonraker

^

And a trainee dental nurse. 

It's all bollox, they just thought it was an opportunity to steal stuff without getting caught.

----------


## taxexile

> Watching from Australia, it seems to be the underclass that have chosen to riot out of desperation and have used the death of that young fellow as an igniter. 
> 
> Many of the youth have no money, no future, no job prospect and no hope most living in council houses with social services being cut left right and center.
> 
> 
> Wealthy tossers will never have the need to revolt as they have it all and will never feel the desperation of the under-class.


 
terry, for fucks sake, whats come over you ?

read some of the reports in the uk press today about the court appearances. law students, dental nurses, grammar school pupils, engineers, school assistant teachers. many rioters turned up in bmws, parked up, went looting and drove home.

it wasnt a revolt, it was a riot.

not all were poor unfortunates, in fact most seemed not to be.

so put your kleenex away and stop feeling sorry for them. they are criminal scum. 
they would run a mile if you offered them a job, that means they would lose their benefits and have to go to work when they could be engaged in much more lucrative activities. very few social services have been cut yet.

----------


## English Noodles

Scum.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

from the same article

"A 23-year-old scaffolder broke down in tears after admitting taking part in the looting in Hackney. Christopher Heart, a father of two from Chingford, was found wearing a pair of new Lacoste trainers and a bodywarmer with the security tag still on at about 11pm on Monday.

reminds me of the scene in Goodfellas where deniro slates 'em all for spending the money to quickly

----------


## Satonic

They cant lose thats the problem. Caught or not the tax payer will continue to pay for their well being. Be it at HMP or in a council flat with benefits.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

same article again

"Stefanos Mykanos was arrested just after pub closing carving himself a donner from an unmanned kebab shop"

can't have a pop at that fucker though can you  :Smile:

----------


## Moonraker

> same article again
> 
> "Stefanos Mykanos was arrested just after pub closing carving himself a donner from an unmanned kebab shop"
> 
> can't have a pop at that fucker though can you


Can't help but giggle

----------


## terry57

> terry, for fucks sake, whats come over you ?
> 
> read some of the reports in the uk press today about the court appearances. law students, dental nurses, grammar school pupils, engineers, school assistant teachers. many rioters turned up in bmws, parked up, went looting and drove home.


Yes, sorry bout that, its late and time I had a nice cup of warm milk and foked off to bed. 

As Noodles said, there all scum.  No firefighters in there I hope. 

Good night Tax.

----------


## Loy Toy

Spurs v Everton called off as well............Fok this must be serious.

And a face mask ban..........They must be fugly grunts.

----------


## deathstardan

Regarding the bombing of the police station at Nottingham, Canning Circus....

Canning Circus is where I was born and raised. The police station is about a 5 minute walk from my family home. About ten to fifteen years ago, they stopped holding prisoners there because it was too damn small. It has been used for many years now as a community liaison office, a soft target if I ever saw one.

Talking to my family, who all still live there, most of the people involved in the Nottigham riots, I know them. All scum of the fucking earth.

They all come from failed families, who learned how to burgle and steal cars before they finished school. They had kids in their teens and claimed social housing and welfare....They have nothing to complain about, they made the rod for their own back.  They do not contribute to society, only leach and screw the system for their own personal gains.....I'm fucking angry about this....I could even name the cunts .

20 years hard labour it too good for these parasites....

----------


## sabang

> Stefanos Mykanos was arrested just after pub closing carving himself a donner from an unmanned kebab shop


He probably needs a hospital more than a jail cell.

----------


## Satonic

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnasty
> 
> Stefanos Mykanos was arrested just after pub closing carving himself a donner from an unmanned kebab shop
> 
> 
> He probably needs a hospital more than a jail cell.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
>  
> Most of the youths interviewed are inarticulate and unable to pinpoint a specific reason,
> 
> 
> 'Me want iphone, man. Me steal. (booyakasha!) '
> 
> ...


Hang on a minute. Those Arab buggers went doolaly when they caught a whiff of white meat that found itself on the table. The Egyptians are well known for it and use any fracas as an opportunity to cop a cheeky one. They've got more gynaechologists per head than any other country and each one of them is itching to work in the NHS to grab a bit of white split beaver. Absolute shower, the lot of them. You didn't see the coons queueing up for a gang bang up Tottenham, did you?
Our marauders are much more gentlemanly.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pert breasted Olympic ambassador 'hurled bricks at police car' and led attack on Vodafone store during riots - and was reported to police by her mum*


From my experience of fucking West Indian women, it's best to get them as young as possible otherwise that arse and belly become a bit of an issue.

----------


## billy the kid

spurs premiere league game off.

----------


## Stinky

Spurs are always off

----------


## nigelandjan

> The difference is that in the Newcastle area the majority respect where they live and the people they live amongst.


               BIG respect here !

----------


## astasinim

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> 
>  
> terry, for fucks sake, whats come over you ?
> 
> read some of the reports in the uk press today about the court appearances. law students, dental nurses, grammar school pupils, engineers, school assistant teachers. many rioters turned up in bmws, parked up, went looting and drove home.
> 
> 
> ...


Only on the other side getting attacked terry. Almost like being back in Bradford 2001

----------


## nigelandjan

> Reid, 24, who said she hoped to become a social worker,


              No doubt fannied around as a student up untill now ,,,,,, then wants to jump into a non working job for life ,,,,,,,,, why am I not suprised

----------


## nigelandjan

The government is talking about removing any rioters convicted  from their council homes ,,,,,,,,I,ve heard all this before unfortunately ,talk is cheap

----------


## Gerbil

> From my experience of fucking West Indian women, it's best to get them as young as possible otherwise that arse and belly become a bit of an issue.


Socal will be along to discuss this shortly.

----------


## Bobcock

Shame the game is off Spurs were about to unveil their new italian Striker signed yesterday from Udinese....




....Grabatelli

----------


## English Noodles

Now there are loads of people in the town centre playing medieval instruments really badly. 

Will this mindless luting never end?

----------


## The Bold Rodney

Can't understand this fracas...one drug dealing gun toting coon gets shot and there's an uproar, what's all the fuss about?

Didn't notice any riots when the "gun toting pigs" shot and killed the innocent Brazilian guy on the underground...must have missed something?

Ooops I forgot the coons "British" and it's fair play and PC for all! (except the innocents killed by police ineptitude)

----------


## Moonraker

Jokes aside

This man's composure makes him more of an Englishman than many of the white/black chav scum that have been looting and destroying peoples' lives.

Respect, Tariq

----------


## Moonraker

I'm a fuckwit, I forgot to post the link. Can't find it now

----------


## Moonraker

Found it: BBC News - Father of hit-and-run victim: I gave my son CPR

----------


## Boon Mee

*Pointy-Headed British Liberals Side With the Rioters*


Only one type could sink to a level lower than the Dole-bred  underclass that has been looting and burning the UK: the liberal deep  thinkers who created it. David Thompson reports from Britain:
[W]hile Mothercare burned to the ground and female fire-fighters were dragged from their vehicles and punched insensible, a number of leftist anti-cuts groups announced their solidarity  with the thugs, thieves and predators. London, we learn, is the  worlds biggest Black Bloc. While student activist, chronic liar and _Independent_ blogger Jody McIntyre was busy using his new media profile to urge further rioting and arson. No doubt the _Indie_, the _Guardian_ and the _New Statesman_ will be swollen with pride at the doings of their latest protégé. But remember, people. As the _Guardian_s Priyamvada Gopal told us recently, setting fire to occupied buildings  resulting in this  isnt real violence. Not when compared to hypocritical language. 
 Outside of the delinquent left, its hard to see gangs of predatory  vermin  robbing passers-by, setting peoples homes on fire and assaulting the people trying to put those fires out  as particularly sympathetic or deserving of indulgence. 
 Nevertheless, readers may have noticed just how readily and  persistently many of our leftist commentators have tried to hammer their  default narrative onto events, regardless of the fit. Our glorious  state broadcaster spent three days referring to muggers and arsonists as  protestors, until finally embarrassed out of doing so. I heard one reporter asking a besieged resident, Is this about the cuts? _Its about the cuts, isnt it?_  When the resident disagreed, the disappointment was audible. Those  actually doing the thieving offered more revealing explanations. As one  pair of female looters put it while drinking stolen wine: Chucking  bottles, breaking into stuff, it was madness good though. _Good fun. Free alcohol_.  Obligingly, with prompting, the duo added a political dimension, of a  sort: Its the governments fault. I dunno the Conservatives _yeah, whatever, whoever it is. 

_.
 In the _Guardian_, the comical Nina Power  yes, her   once again wheeled out her rickety Marxist boilerplate. For our  academic radical, the causes of the riots are clear. And they just happen to correspond  with her own doctrinaire outlook. And so, eagerly, she casts the  muggers, thieves and arsonists as the dispossessed fighting against  entitlement and therefore deserving of our understanding, which in  her case means projection, excuses and flattery. Yet these  dispossessed souls seemed for the most part quite well kitted out and intent on possessing more. Say, by beating up pensioners, punching women and robbing children of their clothes."Liberalism is a criminal ideology, built upon theft and coercion.  Consequently, no crime is too appalling for the shapers of liberal  thought to excuse, as the New York Times proved by whitewashing Stalins  genocide, for which it received a Pulitzer Prize that to this day it  wont return.


 The greedy scum on the streets of Britain are a dream come true for  the leftist chattering class. Only when civilization has been completely  torn down can the nightmare of progressive absolutism be established."


Got that right... :mid: 



Material ripped from  here

----------


## OhOh

Go Forth

Levi pulls its new corporate add, due for immediate release, via cinemas and internet(target market, the youth), due to scenes which include images of "rioters" wearing Levi jeans.

_"CHANGE STARTS WITH YOU
THESE ARE NOT EASY TIMES. BUT THEY ARE OUR TIMES.
And together, there is nothing we can’t do—or undo.

It’s this pioneering spirit that makes positive change possible. It’s why we support pioneers and invite you to join us in helping them create a better world"_

What was corporately acceptable a week ago appears not to be so now

----------


## LooseBowels

Just remind me of the fate of that other bunch of opportunistic, country wrecking, life wrecking , robbing fraudulent mobsters molls,......the BANKERS.

Oh yes, even bigger fcuckin bonuses.   :Smile: 

Riot on.

----------


## Hampsha

> From my experience of fucking West Indian women, it's best to get them as young as possible otherwise that arse and belly become a bit of an issue.


yep.



Didn't see too many big women like this running in their hoodies.

----------


## Boon Mee

Far left activist *Erica Payne*, founder of the Agenda Project,  defended the violent thugs, thieves and vandals in Great Britain last  night on OReilly. Socialist Payne believes they have every right to  destroy the cities and businesses because they dont get enough  government assistance.

Horrid Leftist Leader Erica Payne Defends Rioters in London - YouTube

It's people like her that need to be sent to re-education camps.  Or, simply, put down... :mid:

----------


## Hampsha

> Socialist Payne believes they have every right to destroy the cities and businesses because they don’t get enough government assistance.


This is just a plain lie, Boonme. She said it's 'horrible.' She never said this. 

=======

O'reilly is full of shit. The US uses violence everyday to keep its money and that is a fact. It kills and oppresses people to make sure its oil flows smoothly. Just the facts. It's totally hypocritical. The US has endless land and so much more yet it's not enough. it has to go around the world and use violence to get more or to keep it. It's should pull all its troops home like most other nations and work like the rest of the world rather than using thuggary to steal wealth.

----------


## crippen

Revealed, the middle class 'rioters': The aspiring musician, the organic chef and the millionaire's daughter all in the dock accused of looting
By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
Last updated at 12:53 AM on 12th August 2011




Millionaire's daughter: Laura Johnson, 19, was charged with stealing £5,000-worth of electronic goods including TVs and mobile phones
It was Britain's defiant middle classes who turned out in force with brooms, brushes and bin liners to clean up their streets after the worst violence in decades.
But it appears some of the nation's more well-to-do allegedly joined in the looting spree with their more downtrodden neighbours. 
The first appearances in court of people accused of looting, or attempting to loot over the five nights of rioting, show that a broader cross section of society could well have been involved in the unrest.
Here are some of those allegedly involved: 
THE GRAMMAR SCHOOL GIRL: 
Millionaire's daughter Laura Johnson, 19, was charged with stealing £5,000-worth of electronic goods, including a Toshiba TV, Goodmans TV, microwave and mobile phones.
The goods were allegedly found in a car being driven by Miss Johnson after a branch of Comet in Charlton, south-east London, was raided.
Bexleyheath magistrates heard  that a 'public order kit' of balaclava, gloves and a bandana was also found in the car.
Miss Johnson attended St Olave's Grammar School in Orpington, Kent, the fourth best performing state school in the country, after transferring from its sister school Newstead Wood. 
She achieved A*s in French, English literature, classical civilisation and geography A-levels, and is now studying English and Italian at Exeter University.
Her parents, Robert and Lindsay Johnson, live in a large detached farmhouse in Orpington. It has extensive grounds and a tennis court. They sold their previous house, near Greenwich, for £930,000 in 2006.
Miss Johnson's parents, who supported her in court, run Avongate, a direct marketing company.
Her father is a businessman with directorships in several companies. He was a director in a company that took over the Daily Sport and Sunday Sport newspapers in 2007.


During her schooling, Miss Johnson offered her services as a tutor. On a website she wrote: 'I was a student at Newstead Wood School for girls and gained four A*s and nine A grades at GCSE.'



Country pile: Laura Johnson's home in Orpington which has extensive grounds and a tennis court
Miss Johnson indicated a plea of not guilty to five counts of burglary and was granted bail on condition that she does not associate with the two men allegedly found with her.
She must wear an electronic tag, submit to a curfew between 7pm and 6am and not enter any London postcode. She is due to return to court on September 21.
Camberwell Green magistrates heard that a 17-year-old and Alexander Elliot-Joahill, 18, were allegedly passengers in the car. Both were denied bail and will next appear on September 7.



Stefan Hoyle was clutching a looted violin when he was arrested in the aftermath of riots in Manchester
THE ASPIRING MUSICIAN:
Stefan Hoyle was clutching a looted violin when he was arrested in the aftermath of riots in Manchester.
Smelling strongly of drink, the aspiring musician quipped: Ive always wanted to learn to play the violin. His parents wept in the dock as district judge Alan Berg told the 19-year-old it was an absolute tragedy that he had thrown away his prospects in this way.
Hoyle, of Manchester, was arrested at 3am on Wednesday when police encircled a group of youths and saw him clutching the violin, thought to be from a music shop which had earlier been looted.
He tried to run away as police arrested a girl, but the court heard he was chased and caught, telling officers: I can understand why people riot, you really are fascist ********.
Hoyle had never been in trouble before and is on Jobseekers Allowance, the court heard. 
Sentencing him to four months in a young offenders institution for theft, Judge Berg told Hoyle he had brought shame and disgrace on his family. But he told the shamefaced teenager: Nobody forced you to get drunk and pick up the violin.
THE ESTATE AGENT:
Gassam Ojjeh, 22, was accused of attempting to steal from a branch of PC World in Colliers Wood, South London the day after it had been devastated by rioters.
Westminster Magistrates heard he was caught by a police dog handler at the store with students Saffron Armstrong and Kairo Lawson, both 21.



Raids: Looters have devastated businesses in cities across England causing thousands of pounds of damage
Armstrong, an accounting student at Kingston University, claimed to be a freelance journalist when he was caught. Lawson, a civil engineering student at South Bank University, had to be restrained by police and was punched repeatedly in the back.
Ojjeh, an estate agent, denied burglary. The two other men admitted the same charge. All three were remanded in custody. 
THE BALLET STUDENT: 
An aspiring ballerina was arrested after police published images of her looting two boxed flat screen TVs from a hi-fi store where £190,000 of damage was caused.
The 17-year-old, who has been studying ballet since she was seven and wants to be a dance teacher, gave herself up after seeing a CCTV image of herself in a newspaper. 
She was among a group of masked women caught on camera looting Richer Sounds, in Croydon. 
She was remanded in custody.

THE ORGANIC CHEF:
Fitzroy Thomas, of Streatham and his 47-year-old brother, Ronald, allegedly smashed up a branch of Nando's, the chicken restaurant, in Clapham, south London, and stole a laptop.
The pair pleaded not guilty at Camberwell Green Magistrates Court in south London and were remanded in custody, the Times reported.
OPERA STEWARD: 
19-year-old Nan Asante, who had recently taken up a job as a steward at an outdoor opera venue in London's upmarket Holland Park district, pleaded not guilty to looting a supermarket.



Looted: The battered shop front of an Argos store in Surrey Street, Croydon. The area was hit hard by rioters


Read more: Revealed, the middle class 'rioters': The aspiring musician, the organic chef and the millionaire's daughter all in the dock accused of looting | Mail Online

----------


## Begbie

Looting has spread to Downing Street now

----------


## taxexile

> David Attoh, 18, this week admitted stealing two designer T-shirts in Hackney, east London. A magistrate told him that the two days he had spent in a cell awaiting his hearing was adequate punishment and freed him.





> A college student with no criminal record was jailed for six months on Thursday for stealing a £3.50 case of bottled water during a night of rioting.


a wide variety in the sentences being handed down here.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Revealed, the middle class 'rioters': The aspiring musician, the organic chef and the millionaire's daughter all in the dock accused of looting
> By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
> Last updated at 12:53 AM on 12th August 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Millionaire's daughter: Laura Johnson, 19, was charged with stealing £5,000-worth of electronic goods including TVs and mobile phones
> It was Britain's defiant middle classes who turned out in force with brooms, brushes and bin liners to clean up their streets after the worst violence in decades.


Just another mushy-headed hard-core Leftist... :mid:

----------


## Boon Mee

How's this for an upside down world, eh? :rofl: 

*MSNBC Compares UK's David Cameron to Egyptian Dictator for Trying to Prevent Violent Rioting*

Filling in for host Martin Bashir during the 3 p.m. ET hour on MSNBC on  Thursday, left-wing Washington Post writer Jonathan Capehart  outrageously compared British Prime Minister David Cameron to deposed  Egyptian dictator Hosni Mubarak for asking UK law enforcement to disrupt  social media communication among criminals planning violent riots.

Capehart ranted:  	If shutting down social networking, or even the internet, over fears  that it's used to organize and possibly bring about civil unrest sounds  familiar, it should...*when things hit a boiling point in Egypt  earlier this year, the entire internet was unplugged for fear that  people were using it as a tool to bring about the revolution they so  badly desired. And how did that attempt at censorship work out, Prime  Minister? Not so well.*

 MSNBC Compares UK&#039;s David Cameron to Egyptian Dictator for Trying to Prevent Violent Rioting | NewsBusters.org

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

If one reads the UK press, you'd think all the looters were upper-middle class girls and white children below the age of 12.

----------


## Cujo

Who cares what MSNBC thinks.

----------


## forreachingme

They renamed the place:

Ignited Kingdom

----------


## bsnub

> Far left activist *Erica Payne*, founder of the Agenda Project,  defended the violent thugs, thieves and vandals in Great Britain last  night on OReilly. Socialist Payne believes they have every right to  destroy the cities and businesses because they dont get enough  government assistance.
> 
> Horrid Leftist Leader Erica Payne Defends Rioters in London - YouTube
> 
> It's people like her that need to be sent to re-education camps.  Or, simply, put down...


More toilet posting by Booners. He is about as gullible as a 12 year old.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

Exit ... pair leaving court




* Ain’t bovvered... nor’s my dad* 



   Published: Today



 Add a comment (5)




* AN 11-year-old girl who smashed shop windows in the riots smirked yesterday as  a judge heard she "wasn't bothered" about her actions. * 

  She had joined in the rampage with 30 others in Nottingham city centre on  Tuesday.  
   The youngster, who was cautioned last year for criminal damage, was arrested  at around midnight and spent two days in custody.  
  She told cops: "I knew it was going to be bad, I just went along with everyone  else. I knew I could get into serious trouble but none of us thought we were  going to get caught." 

  Vile ... dad's foul gesture



  Asked if she knew she had taken part in a serious riot she replied: "I wasn't  bothered." 
  Her dad was in court to speak up for his daughter, who is in care in  Shirebrook, Derbys.  
_He said: "She knows what she's done and wants to say sorry. She's going  through a bad time and just ran away from her foster place."_ 
  Asked by her father to apologise to the judge she said nothing, smirked and  looked away.  
  She got a referral order after admitting criminal damage and attempted  criminal damage.  
  But as she left court she yelled, "You fat c***" at a photographer. Her dad  also grabbed his crotch in a vile gesture at a photographer. 


* Shamed lad's 

vile outburst * 

*A FOUL-MOUTHED* boy of 12 was among the looters hauled before the courts  yesterday.  
  The youngster admitted burglary after being spotted running from a looted  Sainsbury's in Manchester carrying a £7.49 bottle of wine.  
  The schoolboy appeared ashamed, telling the court: "I did the wrong thing." 
  But outside court when reporters asked his mother why her son was looting, she  spat: "Watch your f****** face", and the youngster told one photographer to  "f*** off".  

  Plonker ... boy's court appearance, left, and, right, with a bottle of wine



  The lad was given a nine-month referral order by district judge Jonathan  Feinstein at the Manchester Youth Court.  


   A 17-year-old former ballerina handed herself in after a picture of her  looting an electrical shop was plastered over newspapers and TV.  
  The teenager, who wants to become a dance teacher, claimed she had been in the  crowd watching. But CCTV caught youths looting a Richer Sounds shop in  Croydon on Monday.  
  It allegedly showed her ducking under the shutter before leaving with a  flat-screen TV.  
  She was charged with burglary at the City of Westminster Magistrates Court.  She did not enter a plea and was remanded in custody to appear at Croydon  Youth Court next week. 



Judge hears 11-year-old girl who smashed window in riots &lsquo;wasn&rsquo;t bothered&rsquo; about it | The Sun |News

----------


## sabang

I had a look at something in the Guardian yesterday, a reckoning of all 'incidents' supposedly being updated in real time. I think a bit of perspective is warranted here- actually the looting is not that big really. It's a fraction of things like the Parisian/ French riots, the Brixton etc riots of the 80's, or the Watts riots.

Basically, opportunists encouraged by an irresponsible lack of law enforcement. If the Met had done it's job, the copycat effect would have been minimised. Yes, the UK is a surveillance society- CCTV has acted as the 'detective' in apprehending many of these thieves. But that is no excuse for a lack of law enforcement on the streets- I'm sure that business people who have had to watch helplessly as their shops are looted &/or burned down will agree with me here.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Just remind me of the fate of that other bunch of opportunistic, country wrecking, life wrecking , robbing fraudulent mobsters molls,......the BANKERS.
> 
> Oh yes, even bigger fcuckin bonuses. 
> 
> Riot on.


There seems to be a marked correlation between morons generally, of which this poster is a prime example, and supporters of the Red movement in Thailand.

Has anyone else noticed this phenomenon?

----------


## koman

In a just world we would now see large hoards of middle aged women in cotton dresses and men in pinstripes rampaging through places like Tottneham, trashing council housing projects and robbing chavs of their cell phones.  The police could make a few token arrests and they could explain the whole thing as anger at having to pay taxes and seeing their investments devalued in a volatile market.

It would make just about as much sense as some of the BS excuses coming out of the rioters and their left wing activist supporters.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

> David Attoh, 18, this week admitted stealing two designer T-shirts in Hackney, east London. A magistrate told him that the two days he had spent in a cell awaiting his hearing was adequate punishment and freed him.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


Yes, the problem seems to be one magistrate understands that looting is not just theft but a threat to social order whereas the other has no such insight. I suspect the lenient magistrate was appointed out of social need and his awareness of diversity issues. 

All convicted should receive custodial sentences of not less than 3 months, minimum.

----------


## sabang

> Has anyone else noticed this phenomenon?


I have noticed the diametric opposite actually. It has been actually published too- that the sexpat element in Thailand tends to be yellow leaning. It is of course an exaggeration to suggest all expats that support the yellows/ dem's are sexpats & homongers, but they share the same attitude of wanting to apply third world standards to Thailand, whilst conveniently enough not their own country.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Looted: The battered shop front of an Argos store in Surrey Street, Croydon. The area was hit hard by rioters


           Well this proves the looters do have a heart ,, they have left us some copies of the new Argos catologue,, so people like me who work all week will be able to get one on Sunday. :Smile: 






> But as she left court she yelled, "You fat c***" at a photographer. Her dad also grabbed his crotch in a vile gesture at a photographer.


            I would,nt expect anything other than that to have dripped off the end of his deciesed prick

----------


## nigelandjan

> BIG respect here !


          Oh dear !   Angrit  Knoogirls has reached that difficult time of the month again and blobbed in my repo box ,,,,,, and it was going so well  :Smile:

----------


## madjbs

> Has anyone else noticed this phenomenon?


Yep


What has also been noticed is that the red leaning farangs were outraged when live ammunition was used against the reds last year but are now calling for the use of it in the UK with a few people killed to set an example  :mid:

----------


## taxexile

> What has also been noticed is that the red leaning farangs were outraged when live ammunition was used against the reds last year but are now calling for the use of it in the UK with a few people killed to set an example


anybody who remains in place after the threat of the use of live rounds has been issued  can have few grounds for complaint should they subsequently get shot, be they red thais, or toerag brits.

----------


## sabang

The fact remains, your 'boys' have just lost their fifth consecutive democratic election. End of story- or do you advocate another military Putsch? If so, would you do so in your own country too? None of those election were even close. Have some respect for democracy. "_You can't argue with that_".

----------


## Seekingasylum

Indeed, and I actually recall bringing it specifically to the notice of Sabang who conveniently chose to ignore it.

I wonder how he spells hypocrisy?

----------


## sabang

> large hoards of middle aged women in cotton dresses


Bring back the Hells Grannie's  :Smile: 






> recall bringing it specifically to the notice of Sabang


Would you be so condescending as to inform me what this "It" is you refer to?  ::chitown:: 




Incidentally, why doesn't the expat version of "Thaland's sore losers" pollute the *Thai* threads with their petulance? Besides a second rate Thai restaurant or two, Thailand has nothing to do with Tottenham.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I did have a little chuckle at this...

----------


## sabang

^ He'll probably sue the State.

----------


## crippen

::chitown::

----------


## StrontiumDog

*UK Riots: Teenagers Involved In London Looting Tell Sky News Looting Was Like A 'Shopping Spree' | UK News | Sky News
*
*Exclusive: Teen Gang Reveals Looting Spree*

 6:40am UK, Friday August 12, 2011         
 Tom Parmenter, Sky News correspondent         
* 
Four teenagers who looted in neighbourhoods across London have told Sky News it was like a 'shopping spree'.        * 

 Speaking on condition of anonymity the group admitted that they  stole iPads, Blackberry tablets, games consoles, laptops, clothes,  trainers and even nappies and clothes for their children.

  They claim that they used a transit van to move between different  boroughs and grabbed so many different items that the van was filled  several times and emptied between their sprees.

  The young men, all aged 16 or 17, told Sky that they are not part of  an organised gang but just disillusioned young men who cannot find work.

   
_After violence spread across the country, Sky News tells the story in pictures and video_ 

       One 16-year-old said: "Everything we wanted we could get.

  "I couldn't believe the van could hold so much stuff."

  They admitted that they spent two nights looting in their home  borough of Lewisham but also went to Catford, Bromley and Clapham.

  A 17-year-old admitted that his stop in Clapham Junction was solely to target a store where he had been refused work.

 
_Gang members reveal how and why they looted London_

     He said: "It was Comet - they didn't reply to me emailing my CV, or going up there so this was payback man, payback."

  The teens told Sky News that their parents were unaware of their  involvement, one even said he had been warned by his parents to stay in  his bedroom but jumped out of his window to join in the looting.

  They claim to have hidden their haul at homes of friends or had already sold goods onto the black market.

  One said he had sold a Blackberry tablet for £400 on the Gumtree website. _ Right now it looks like there isn't a future for young people,  that's how I see it - we are not doing it for the fun of it, we are  doing it for money to survive. _ _
                A London looter explains his actions   _  Another, wearing a pair of Nike trainers that he had stolen, said:  "Right now it looks like there isn't a future for young people, that's  how I see it."

  He added: "We are not doing it for the fun of it, we are doing it for money to survive."

  None of the group was concerned about the unprecedented police efforts to catch those responsible.

  They said they believed that because there were so many people  looting that their chances of not getting caught were "quite good."

 
_Police have started to raid the homes of some suspected looters_

     The Metropolitan Police have already arrested over a thousand people  across the capital and have vowed that there will be many more as they  trawl through CCTV and other evidence.

  The teenagers, speaking on the banks of the Thames opposite the  financial centre of Canary Wharf, said they believe inequality is part  of the problem.

  Referring to wealthy bankers and businessmen one said: "They are only  interested in one pocket, not ours, the pocket over there."

 

    All insisted they have been doing voluntary work while applying for  jobs but often their job applications are not even acknowledged.

  One teenager appealed for the Government to help them and said: "They  say are going to help us but I don't see any of it, there has to be  more opportunities and jobs."

  "Help us at least and then maybe everyone will settle down."
*
England Riots Arrests* *::* At least 1047 people arrested in London.
*::* At least 445 people arrested in the West Midlands.
*::* At least 176 people detained in Greater Manchester.
*::* At least 84 people arrested in Nottinghamshire.
*::* At least 50 people arrested on Merseyside.
*::* At least 24 people held by Avon and Somerset Police.Number detained since Saturday

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> recall bringing it specifically to the notice of Sabang
> 
> 
> Would you be so condescending as to inform me what this "It" is you refer to? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he is referring to madjbs rather bizarre assertion that approval of the shooting of looters and disapproval of the shooting of people protesting an illegal coup and political disenfranchisement constitutes a hypocritical stance. Apparently he and the soi-disant (not an alley in Pattaya) "gent" are suggesting, possibly unwittingly, that the rioters and looters in England represent a political movement. I thought only the radical PC left did that.

----------


## spikebs4

He said: "It was Comet - they didn't reply to me emailing my CV, or going up there so this was payback man, payback."One said he had sold a Blackberry tablet for £400 on the Gumtree website.lmfao,..me thinks they will be getting a vist from mr plod...

----------


## koman

> He said: "It was Comet - they didn't reply to me emailing my CV, or going up there so this was payback man, payback."


Wonder what his CV looks like?     If everyone who did not get a positive response to a job application went out and thashed the place....there would not be much left.   I suppose this fine young man, like so many of his peers have never been told that in order to have any real chance of getting a job, you have to make some effort to become _employable_ first.

----------


## StrontiumDog

BBC News - Ealing riot: Richard Mannington Bowes dies after attack

12 August 2011 Last updated at 08:12 GMT                    *

Ealing riot: Richard Mannington Bowes dies after attack*

 
_Richard Mannington Bowes was left in a coma_ 

                      A  68-year-old man who was critically injured while he tried to stamp out a  fire during riots in west London has died, Scotland Yard has said.

         Richard Mannington Bowes suffered head injuries in an attack in Ealing on Monday night and was left in a coma. 

         A 22-year-old man has been arrested in connection with his death.

         Police say four other deaths - a man found shot in a car in  Croydon and three men hit by a car in Birmingham - may be linked to the  recent disorder.

         In other developments: Magistrates have again been sitting in London  throughout the night to hear the cases of some those arrested during  the violence.  Many face charges of handling stolen goods, or breaches  of public order. Courts also sat late into the evening in Birmingham and  Manchester Association of Chief Police Officers president Sir Hugh Orde said it was the police, and not MPs, who devised the "more robust" approach that restored calm after four nights of rioting in England David Cameron announced a crackdown on facemasks and a review on the use of curfews during an emergency debate in Parliament Metropolitan Police Deputy Assistant Commissioner Steve Kavanagh has admitted the force did not have enough officers on duty to deal with the chaos that erupted on Monday night More than 1,000 arrests have now been made in London alone and more than 1,500 across England since the unrest began on Saturday A man has been arrested over an attack on a Malaysian student who was assaulted by rioters in East London and mugged by people who had initially appeared to be helping him More than 100,000 people have signed an online petition calling for anyone convicted of taking part in the riots to lose any benefits they receive - becoming the first such petition to be considered for a Commons debate The government has launched a website with advice to the public on how to cope with the unrest Saturday's Premier League match between Tottenham and Everton at White Hart Lane has been postponedThe 22-year-old was held in west London and has been arrested on suspicion of murder, rioting and burglary.

         Mr Bowes, of Haven Green, Ealing, is believed to have been  attacked after remonstrating with some teenagers who were setting fire  to two industrial bins on Spring Bridge Road.

         Police officers were then pelted with missiles as they came to his aid.

*'Jumped on him'*

 Det Ch Insp McFarlane said: "This was a brutal incident that resulted in the senseless killing of an innocent man. 

         "I still need the assistance of the community who may have  witnessed the attack on Richard, to come forward and provide information  or images they may have recorded on mobile devices. This information  could be crucial in catching his killer."

 
_Police have identified a "strong suspect" they wish to speak to_ 

       A witness, who gave his name as Jim and owns Big Jim's Trims in  Ealing, said rioters attacked Mr Bowes when he tried to put out a fire  they had started in a supermarket bin near the Arcadia shopping centre.

         Jim, 40, who owns hairdressing shops on The Green and  Devonshire Road, said: "I went up to Spring Bridge Road to check on my  other shop and saw him on the ground.

         "The rioters had set a bin alight and then they jumped on him when he tried to put it out."

         Mr McFarlane said the examination of CCTV footage had provided police with a "strong suspect".

         "I know that on seeing these images of him people will be able to identify him.

         "He had been in close proximity to the attack, recording the events on a mobile device.

         "If you are the suspect in the CCTV, do the decent thing and give yourself up."

         Speaking on Thursday, when Mr Bowes was in a critical  condition, his sister Anne Wilderspin, 73, from Derbyshire, said: "It  was sort of unreal because you don't think anything like that happens to  a relative of yours.


Click to play                                
_Student Ashraf Rosli, who was mugged by rioters, says he 'feels sorry' for attackers_

         "I mean we've been horrified by the reports of the riots and what's been going on.

         "It was a shock and it's still a bit unreal in a way."

         She had been hoping to be reunited with Mr Bowes, whom she had not seen for 30 years.

         She said she was travelling to London to see her brother, who  gave her away at her wedding. It is not known if she saw him before he  died.

         Also speaking on Thursday, Mayor of London Boris Johnson paid  tribute to him: "There are many villains in this story but also many  heroes and I want to pay particular tribute to Mr Bowes.

         "But he has paid a terrible price. I am desperately sorry for him and his family."

*Car chase          * 

Trevor Ellis, 26, of Brixton Hill, died after being found with bullet wounds in a car in Croydon, south London, on Monday night.

         Police believe Mr Ellis and his friends were involved in an  altercation with another group of nine people, resulting in a chase  involving three cars. Mr Ellis was shot during the pursuit.

 
_Haroon Jahan, Shazad Ali and Abdul Musavir died when they were hit by a car during the disorder_

      Haroon Jahan, 21, Shazad Ali, 30,  and Abdul Musavir, 31, were struck as they stood in a crowd on the  pavement in Winson Green, Birmingham, on Tuesday night. They were  protecting property at the time.

         On Thursday, West Midlands Police said two boys, aged 16 and 17, and a man, 26, had been arrested on suspicion of murder.

         A 32-year-old man arrested on suspicion of murder on Wednesday has been bailed.

         Four days of rioting across England broke out after a  peaceful protest on Saturday in Tottenham, north London, over the fatal  shooting of Mark Duggan, 29, by police. 

         Mr Duggan's death is being investigated by the Independent Police Complaints Commission.

----------


## OhOh

> you have to make some effort


They missed the lesson on how to lie to the general public,  (English)
They missed the lesson on how to bribe the police,  (Debating)
They missed the lesson on how to con £trillions out of taxpayers  wallets to keep the bankers in thier accustomed style, (Economics)
They missed the lesson on waging illegal wars (History, Morality and Law.)

They missed the lesson because they had a supply (temporary) teacher/teaching assistant for 60% of their lessons who were employed to babysit only. (Government policy to de-skill teachers)

They couldn't get their first job because daddy couldn't wangle them into his firm. (Daddy not known)

They couldn't get their first job because they can't live on "Volunteer" or unpaid internship wages. (Single mum, multiple children from unknown fathers on benefits)

They did learn that if you become a "celebrity" they are paid with wine women and bling - from the street.
They did learn that if you con people from their savings/pensions you can be rewarded with £millions in bonuses or hailed as the saviour of the world
They did learn that if daddy lies, bribes and corrupts politicians and policemen/woman you get to fly the world in your own Learjet and are untouchable. from the street

----------


## English Noodles

^_They_ did learn that no matter how vulgar and inexcusable their actions there will still be plenty of bleeding heart left wingers ready to make up excuses for them and tell the world it's not their fault.

----------


## OhOh

> ^_They_ did learn that no matter how vulgar and inexcusable their actions there will still be plenty of bleeding heart left wingers ready to make up excuses for them and tell the world it's not their fault.


 :rofl: 
I was, and still am, a firm believer in Maggie, but then some Tories always thought of her as "not one of us".

----------


## koman

> ^_They_ did learn that no matter how vulgar and inexcusable their actions there will still be plenty of bleeding heart left wingers ready to make up excuses for them and tell the world it's not their fault.


And therein  lies a big part of the problem....
It was totally predictable that a certain segment of society with a certain mindset would attempt to defend this nonsense or make excuses for it and unwittingly contribute to more of the same.  It's been going on for years.

  My guess is that the vast majority of people in the UK (and everywhere else) totally condemn these people.  Others try to rationalize their behaviour by pointing at "bankers"  "politicians" or others who have done wrong, as if these  drones pay any attention to the activities of the banking system or politics. 

 Most of them can barely read or even speak understandble English FFS.   One smartass bitch yelled to a reported "we're just gettin out taxes back" when exiting a shop she had just looted.   I doubt if she ever paid a penny tax in her entire lowlife existance.

Wonder if Australia would take in a few hundred thousand of these useless digits.  They have a lot of empty space and some good previous experience of accomodating the petty thieves and degenerates of England.....and they do so well at sports now.   A work for food program on a Queensland farm might work wonders for them.... :Smile:    There was much to be said for a good penal colony.. :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

> A work for food program on a Queensland farm might work wonders for them...


A N.T. 'farm' would be the ticket.
Straighten the little pricks out in no time.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> ^_They_ did learn that no matter how vulgar and inexcusable their actions there will still be plenty of bleeding heart left wingers ready to make up excuses for them and tell the world it's not their fault.
> 
> 
> 
> I was, and still am, a firm believer in Maggie, but then some Tories always thought of her as "not one of us".


Maggie, would have gone on the police suggested path for some minutes, then seen the situation ordered water cannons and plastic bullets. She would have fucked up those looters.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> They missed the lesson because they had a supply (temporary)  teacher/teaching assistant for 60% of their lessons who were employed to  babysit only. (Government policy to de-skill teachers)


That's not only an insult to a lot of good teachers working hard for shit pay under difficult conditions, but it also shows a singular naivety in assuming these little c**ts even bothered going to school in the first place.

----------


## nostromo

> They missed the lesson because they had a supply (temporary)  teacher/teaching assistant for 60% of their lessons who were employed to  babysit only. (Government policy to de-skill teachers)
> 			
> 		
> 
> That's not only an insult to a lot of good teachers working hard for shit pay under difficult conditions, but it also shows a singular naivety in assuming these little c**ts even bothered going to school in the first place.


Hope you are not defending "english teachers" whose purpose, besides nicking some 20k to live a month, is to screw few cute pupils

----------


## nostromo

> They missed the lesson because they had a supply (temporary)  teacher/teaching assistant for 60% of their lessons who were employed to  babysit only. (Government policy to de-skill teachers)
> 			
> 		
> 
> That's not only an insult to a lot of good teachers working hard for shit pay under difficult conditions, but it also shows a singular naivety in assuming these little c**ts even bothered going to school in the first place.


Or are we speaking of Thai or UK here?

----------


## Moonraker

> ^_They_ did learn that no matter how vulgar and inexcusable their actions there will still be plenty of bleeding heart left wingers ready to make up excuses for them and tell the world it's not their fault.


Yep.

Those poor, poor looters. They obviously don't get enough in benefits and plasma screens.

----------


## jamescollister

The sad truth is, that after the dust settles the Government will hold an inquiry. Millions will be spent on QCs and lawyers, every do gooder will make submissions asking for more money for this or that. 6 months later a 2000 page report will be submitted and it will say nothing and recommend spending more than the GDP on social programs. There will be some debate, then the report will sit gathering dust. The Government will sit back and hope that they are not in power for the next riot. Then they can blame the other side. Nothing will change unless there are more riots. 
Bet you any money , if these riots were in fact political and  aimed at the powerful and there was a slight fear that those who really Govern, were in danger of losing their power, then troops with live ammo would be on the street in hours. While it's just a bunch of blacks looting and killing a few of the peons it really doesn't matter. People are sheep, but it's time they stood up and said enough is enough. Jim

----------


## OhOh

> That's not only an insult to a lot of good teachers working hard for shit pay under difficult conditions, but it also shows a singular naivety in assuming these little c**ts even bothered going to school in the first place.


You are obviously more knowledgeable of the current UK education profession than I am.

Any comments on the other 5 points I posted?



> Maggie, would have gone on the police suggested path for some minutes, then seen the situation ordered water cannons and plastic bullets. She would have fucked up those looters.


Similar to  the way she continued to fuck up NI, and her other policy decisions?

----------


## Neo

I feel sorry for the sweat shop labourers in SEA that now have to up their quota to restock the shelves of the UK shops. Have these looters no conscience..?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				They missed the lesson because they had a supply (temporary)  teacher/teaching assistant for 60% of their lessons who were employed to  babysit only. (Government policy to de-skill teachers)
> ...


We're talking about England, not the washed up insurance and car salesmen who become "English Teachers" in Thailand to scrape a living and maintain their low rent lifestyle.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> ^_They_ did learn that no matter how vulgar and inexcusable their actions there will still be plenty of bleeding heart left wingers ready to make up excuses for them and tell the world it's not their fault.
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Those poor, poor looters. They obviously don't get enough in benefits and plasma screens.


This guy rioter on court was angry, he shouted he didnt even "get money for my housing benefit". whatever that means

----------


## harrybarracuda

[quote=OhOh;1842966]You are obviously more knowledgeable of the current UK education profession than I am.

Any comments on the other 5 points I posted?
[quote="nostromo"]

No.

Regarding the profession, I've watched my sister work her way up from post grad to headmistress at a large public school, and I'm massively proud of her for it (and in constant disbelief that she could put up with it).

----------


## OhOh

> Millions will be spent on QCs and lawyers


Their type of people. Taught to lie for "innocent" victims.



> and hope that they are not in power for the next riot. Then they can blame the other side


Taking responsibility is not a politicians lot.



> While it's just a bunch of blacks looting and killing a few of the peons it really doesn't matter


They do have a number of "immigrants" at the UK's "best" universities but most are foreigners bring in wanted foreign exchange.

----------


## OhOh

[QUOTE=harrybarracuda;1842974][quote=OhOh;1842966]You are obviously more knowledgeable of the current UK education profession than I am.

Any comments on the other 5 points I posted?



> No.
> 
> Regarding the profession, I've watched my sister work her way up from post grad to headmistress at a large public school, and I'm massively proud of her for it (and in constant disbelief that she could put up with it).


I would be the same for any sister of mine to succeeded as well as yours did.

Did you and your sister grow up with a single mum living on benefits, did you or your sister take on £50,000 debt to become a "professional, did you or your sister suffer from second class teaching in an inner city school? Did you know who your dad was?

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Millions will be spent on QCs and lawyers
> 
> 
> Their type of people. Taught to lie for "innocent" victims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Arabs pay s big money to get a degree. Opposed to English, European and Asian bright students who work for it.

----------


## OhOh

> Opposed to some English, European and Asian bright students who work for it.


More accurate.

----------


## OhOh

This article from the most right-wing paper in the UK. Most exceptional.

The moral decay of our society is as bad at the top as the bottom – Telegraph Blogs



_"David Cameron, Ed Miliband and the entire British political class came together yesterday to denounce the rioters. They were of course right to say that the actions of these looters, arsonists and muggers were abhorrent and criminal, and that the police should be given more support.But there was also something very phony and hypocritical about all the shock and outrage expressed in parliament. MPs spoke about the week’s dreadful events as if they were nothing to do with them.

I cannot accept that this is the case. Indeed, I believe that the criminality in our streets cannot be dissociated from the moral disintegration in the highest ranks of modern British society. The last two decades have seen a terrifying decline in standards among the British governing elite. It has become acceptable for our politicians to lie and to cheat. An almost universal culture of selfishness and greed has grown up.
It is not just the feral youth of Tottenham who have forgotten they have duties as well as rights. So have the feral rich of Chelsea and Kensington. A few years ago, my wife and I went to a dinner party in a large house in west London. A security guard prowled along the street outside, and there was much talk of the “north-south divide”, which I took literally for a while until I realised that my hosts were facetiously referring to the difference between those who lived north and south of Kensington High Street.
Most of the people in this very expensive street were every bit as deracinated and cut off from the rest of Britain as the young, unemployed men and women who have caused such terrible damage over the last few days. For them, the repellent Financial Times magazine How to Spend It is a bible. I’d guess that few of them bother to pay British tax if they can avoid it, and that fewer still feel the sense of obligation to society that only a few decades ago came naturally to the wealthy and better off.

Yet we celebrate people who live empty lives like this. A few weeks ago, I noticed an item in a newspaper saying that the business tycoon Sir Richard Branson was thinking of moving his headquarters to Switzerland. This move was represented as a potential blow to the Chancellor of the Exchequer, George Osborne, because it meant less tax revenue. I couldn’t help thinking that in a sane and decent world such a move would be a blow to Sir Richard, not the Chancellor.

People would note that a prominent and wealthy businessman was avoiding British tax and think less of him. Instead, he has a knighthood and is widely feted. The same is true of the brilliant retailer Sir Philip Green. Sir Philip’s businesses could never survive but for Britain’s famous social and political stability, our transport system to shift his goods and our schools to educate his workers.
Yet Sir Philip, who a few years ago sent an extraordinary £1 billion dividend offshore, seems to have little intention of paying for much of this. Why does nobody get angry or hold him culpable? I know that he employs expensive tax lawyers and that everything he does is legal, but he surely faces ethical and moral questions just as much as does a young thug who breaks into one of Sir Philip’s shops and steals from it?

Our politicians – standing sanctimoniously on their hind legs in the Commons yesterday – are just as bad. They have shown themselves prepared to ignore common decency and, in some cases, to break the law. David Cameron is happy to have some of the worst offenders in his Cabinet. Take the example of Francis Maude, who is charged with tackling public sector waste – which trade unions say is a euphemism for waging war on low‑paid workers. Yet Mr Maude made tens of thousands of pounds by breaching the spirit, though not the law, surrounding MPs’ allowances.

A great deal has been made over the past few days of the greed of the rioters for consumer goods, not least by Rotherham MP Denis MacShane who accurately remarked, “What the looters wanted was for a few minutes to enter the world of Sloane Street consumption.” This from a man who notoriously claimed £5,900 for eight laptops. Of course, as an MP he obtained these laptops legally through his expenses.
Yesterday, the veteran Labour MP Gerald Kaufman asked the Prime Minister to consider how these rioters can be “reclaimed” by society. Yes, this is indeed the same Gerald Kaufman who submitted a claim for three months’ expenses totalling £14,301.60, which included £8,865 for a Bang & Olufsen television.
Or take the Salford MP Hazel Blears, who has been loudly calling for draconian action against the looters. I find it very hard to make any kind of ethical distinction between Blears’s expense cheating and tax avoidance, and the straight robbery carried out by the looters.

The Prime Minister showed no sign that he understood that something stank about yesterday’s Commons debate. He spoke of morality, but only as something which applies to the very poor: “We will restore a stronger sense of morality and responsibility – in every town, in every street and in every estate.” He appeared not to grasp that this should apply to the rich and powerful as well.
The tragic truth is that Mr Cameron is himself guilty of failing this test. It is scarcely six weeks since he jauntily turned up at the News International summer party, even though the media group was at the time subject to not one but two police investigations. Even more notoriously, he awarded a senior Downing Street job to the former News of the World editor Andy Coulson, even though he knew at the time that Coulson had resigned after criminal acts were committed under his editorship. The Prime Minister excused his wretched judgment by proclaiming that “everybody deserves a second chance”. It was very telling yesterday that he did not talk of second chances as he pledged exemplary punishment for the rioters and looters.

These double standards from Downing Street are symptomatic of widespread double standards at the very top of our society. It should be stressed that most people (including, I know, Telegraph readers) continue to believe in honesty, decency, hard work, and putting back into society at least as much as they take out. But there are those who do not. Certainly, the so-called feral youth seem oblivious to decency and morality. But so are the venal rich and powerful – too many of our bankers, footballers, wealthy businessmen and politicians.

Of course, most of them are smart and wealthy enough to make sure that they obey the law. That cannot be said of the sad young men and women, without hope or aspiration, who have caused such mayhem and chaos over the past few days. But the rioters have this defence: they are just following the example set by senior and respected figures in society. Let’s bear in mind that many of the youths in our inner cities have never been trained in decent values. All they have ever known is barbarism. Our politicians and bankers, in sharp contrast, tend to have been to good schools and universities and to have been given every opportunity in life.

Something has gone horribly wrong in Britain. If we are ever to confront the problems which have been exposed in the past week, it is essential to bear in mind that they do not only exist in inner-city housing estates.

The culture of greed and impunity we are witnessing on our TV screens stretches right up into corporate boardrooms and the Cabinet. It embraces the police and large parts of our media. It is not just its damaged youth, but Britain itself that needs a moral reformation."_

----------


## madjbs

> I think he is referring to madjbs rather bizarre assertion that approval of the shooting of looters and disapproval of the shooting of people protesting an illegal coup and political disenfranchisement constitutes a hypocritical stance. Apparently he and the soi-disant (not an alley in Pattaya) "gent" are suggesting, possibly unwittingly, that the rioters and looters in England represent a political movement. I thought only the radical PC left did that.


Yes it absolutely is a hypocritical stance. It is irrelevant whether they are a political movement or not (the looters absolutely are not), once they cross the line of the law they need to be dealt with using appropriate force. The army had more of a justification to use weapons here as pockets of the reds were armed and dangerous (which you appear to have conveniently forgotten), the looters were not and therefore there is little justification for what some are suggesting and that is why they are hypocrites. They think it's ok to shoot unarmed looters but not ok to shoot some reds armed with automatic weapons and grenades... :mid:  

Nevertheless the army still went too far here and too many people were injured or killed who were unarmed, although when live rounds have to be used in response to armed protesters it is understandable that there are going to be some unfortunates who are hit in the crossfire.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Did you and your sister grow up with a single mum living on benefits, did you or your sister take on £50,000 debt to become a "professional, did you or your sister suffer from second class teaching in an inner city school? Did you know who your dad was?


I do believe you're trying to solve the problem with psychobabble, when the real solution is discipline, both of the children AND the parents.

----------


## madjbs

The mistakes of the police were properly pointed out on Question Time last night. The looters and rioters are a product of rotting sectors of society which has taken place over the last couple of decades. When some of them came out and caused trouble on the streets on the first night the police did not react or deal with them properly and that was a calling card for the rest of them to come out and cause havoc. The police should have been out in force on the first night to make it clear that it would not be tolerated, if they had done so I doubt we would have seen four days of escalating trouble.

----------


## English Noodles

> The police should have been out in force on the first night to make it clear that it would not be tolerated, if they had done so I doubt we would have seen four days of escalating trouble.


The thing that got me was the fact that if it had been crowd trouble after a football game then the police would have been straight in with horses and batons. Why did they sit back and just watch? Maybe something to do with the stick they have had after other recent large scale public order problems where they have been criticized for being heavy-handed.

----------


## Neo

> This article from the most right-wing paper in the UK. Most exceptional.
> 
> The moral decay of our society is as bad at the top as the bottom – Telegraph Blogs
> 
> _The Prime Minister excused his wretched judgment by proclaiming that “everybody deserves a second chance”. It was very telling yesterday that he did not talk of second chances as he pledged exemplary punishment for the rioters and looters.
> 
> Something has gone horribly wrong in Britain. If we are ever to confront the problems which have been exposed in the past week, it is essential to bear in mind that they do not only exist in inner-city housing estates.
> 
> The culture of greed and impunity we are witnessing on our TV screens stretches right up into corporate boardrooms and the Cabinet. It embraces the police and large parts of our media. It is not just its damaged youth, but Britain itself that needs a moral reformation."_


A very good article indeed, surprisingly from the Telegaph, although the message is unlikely to be debated seriously.

----------


## madjbs

The ground officers guidelines/rules of engagement were to act as in a demonstration, once the rioting started those orders remained due to mismanagement right from the top. It was suggested it was due to the bad press they have been getting for being heavy handed but it doesn't quite add up because in most of those cases they were beating disabled people and people not involved at all. Nobody is going to complain if they step in to stop looters and arsonists.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by madjbs
> 
>  The police should have been out in force on the first night to make it clear that it would not be tolerated, if they had done so I doubt we would have seen four days of escalating trouble.
> 
> 
> The thing that got me was the fact that if it had been crowd trouble after a football game then the police would have been straight in with horses and batons. Why did they sit back and just watch? Maybe something to do with the stick they have had after other recent large scale public order problems where they have been criticized for being heavy-handed.


Or maybe because it was a load of black kids.

----------


## English Noodles

> Or maybe because it was a load of black kids.


Now we may be getting somewhere.

----------


## OhOh

> The police should have been out in force on the first night to make it clear that it would not be tolerated, if they had done so I doubt we would have seen four days of escalating trouble.





> if it had been crowd trouble after a football game then the police would have been straight in with horses and batons.


You may find that the numbers of police deployed on the first night were the sum total of those available. Some large cities are "policed" with minimal on duty policemen/woman.

Standard issue at Football matches

----------


## OhOh

> The mistakes of the police were properly pointed out on Question Time last night


Lots of black youth on the panel and in the audience were there, full of career politicians.? Hot air for the masses.

----------


## English Noodles

> You may find that the numbers of police deployed on the first night were the sum total of those available. Some large cities are "policed" with minimal on duty policemen/woman.  Standard issue at Football matches


And the second, third nights......

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> You may find that the numbers of police deployed on the first night were the sum total of those available. Some large cities are "policed" with minimal on duty policemen/woman.  Standard issue at Football matches
> 
> 
> And the second, third nights......


Health and safety issues I am afraid.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by madjbs
> 
> The mistakes of the police were properly pointed out on Question Time last night
> 
> 
> Lots of black youth on the panel and in the audience were there, full of career politicians.? Hot air for the masses.


On police cam, I saw many black men and women, and white usually bald headed man they had to get extra for their benefits. lcd telly and and a load of beer would do

----------


## nostromo

send all these rioters to russian slave camp... pay min taxpayers money. did I say say that before?

----------


## nigelandjan

> Maggie, would have gone on the police suggested path for some minutes, then seen the situation ordered water cannons and plastic bullets. She would have fucked up those looters.


        I am sure she would have , she was fairly successfull in finishing the average working man,s terms and conditions

----------


## madjbs

> Lots of black youth on the panel


You didn't watch it then... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> Lots of black youth on the panel
> 
> 
> You didn't watch it then...


I didn't need to watch the whole programme, after the planted questions/questioners started and the shot of the panel, all white politicians with the escepetion of a whit  police union boss, some white woman in a colourful outfit and a black bishop or some such religious mouthpiece. An audience of say 50 and 3 black people.

Something to put the sheep asleep with.

----------


## nigelandjan

Delivered in Tottenham again today ,,,,, lots of flowers today where Duggan was shot on the metal fence , but other than that Tottenham is still like a bloody ghost town ,, its as if everyone has took the week off .
              Oh well Bethnal Green , Hackney , Clapton and Edmonton tommorow ,,,, please dont kick off tnt ,, I would like to be home for tea time !

 BTW  cheers Stinky ,,,,,,,,,, you know  :Smile:  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, makes me chuckle

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> Maggie, would have gone on the police suggested path for some minutes, then seen the situation ordered water cannons and plastic bullets. She would have fucked up those looters.
> 
> 
>         I am sure she would have , she was fairly successfull in finishing the average working man,s terms and conditions


Hope she was running the country.

----------


## jizzybloke

> lots of flowers today where Duggan was shot


You know where to stop off for a piss now!

----------


## nostromo

> Delivered in Tottenham again today ,,,,, lots of flowers today where Duggan was shot on the metal fence , but other than that Tottenham is still like a bloody ghost town ,, its as if everyone has took the week off .
>               Oh well Bethnal Green , Hackney , Clapton and Edmonton tommorow ,,,, please dont kick off tnt ,, I would like to be home for tea time !
> 
>  BTW  cheers Stinky ,,,,,,,,,, you know  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, makes me chuckle


Duggan was a criminal to be arrested for several crimes. He had unlicenced hand gun on him. This bastards life or death is of no importance.

----------


## Stinky

> This bastards life or death is of no importance.


But his death was preferable.

----------


## nigelandjan

> You know where to stop off for a piss now!


  Jizzy !!!!!!!!!   yous da man innit like  :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> Hope she was running the country into the ground.


                   That,s more like it  :Smile:

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> Hope she was running the country into the ground.
> 
> 
>                    That,s more like it


You fucking looter scum can not even spell right... I am not sorry for you, I am sure you get all the benefits

----------


## nostromo

faking comments is not done on this forum btw

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by nostromo
> 
> Hope she was running the country into the ground.
> 
> 
>                    That,s more like it


Your faking of my comment is actually a crime. Record of which remains not only on TD server but on my computer and now on Twitter. You looter scum need to be given some.. guidance

----------


## jizzybloke

^^Really



> socal makes me hard and then we got at it like trains


 
 :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> Delivered in Tottenham again today ,,,,, lots of flowers today where Duggan was shot on the metal fence , but other than that Tottenham is still like a bloody ghost town ,, its as if everyone has took the week off . Oh well Bethnal Green , Hackney , Clapton and Edmonton tommorow ,,,, please dont kick off tnt ,, I would like to be home for tea time !


Aww, boo fucking hoo. Cry me a river you fucking chav fuck.

Now run along and suck duggans dead cock off you fuckwitt.

----------


## FlyFree

> This article from the most right-wing paper in the UK. Most exceptional.
> 
> The moral decay of our society is as bad at the top as the bottom  Telegraph Blogs
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> The culture of greed and impunity we are witnessing on our TV screens stretches right up into corporate boardrooms and the Cabinet. It embraces the police and large parts of our media. It is not just its damaged youth, but Britain itself that needs a moral reformation."_


This is the first thing that came to mind seeing these images of looting and burning in London.

They apply to the high-end of society more than they do to the low end.

Bankers and the privileged looting and burning. They get away with it simply because they control the laws.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> Far left activist *Erica Payne*, founder of the Agenda Project,  defended the violent thugs, thieves and vandals in Great Britain last  night on O’Reilly. Socialist Payne believes they have every right to  destroy the cities and businesses because they don’t get enough  government assistance.
> 
> Horrid Leftist Leader Erica Payne Defends Rioters in London - YouTube
> 
> It's people like her that need to be sent to re-education camps.  Or, simply, put down...
> 
> ...


Like this idiot? :rofl:

----------


## Boon Mee

> If one reads the UK press, you'd think all the looters were upper-middle class girls and white children below the age of 12.


They're not? :rofl: 

















And many more  here

----------


## taxexile

*Riot boy's family is kicked out of home: Suspected looter and his mother are the first to be punished with eviction*


'I'm not responsible for my son's actions - what about my human rights?' says Daniel Sartain-Clarke's mother
Family served with eviction notice from Wandsworth Council
Suspect's mother says he 'was in the wrong place at the wrong time'*Other councils vow to follow suit and boot out looters from homes as minister draws up plans to cut rioters' benefits*
By Jack Doyle

Last updated at 1:52 AM on 13th August 2011

A suspected looter in this weeks riots and his mother are being thrown out of their council home.

In the first case of its kind, Daniel Sartain-Clarke, 18, and his mother have been served with an eviction notice as council bosses seek to turf them out of their £225,000 taxpayer-subsidised flat. 

Sartain-Clarke is charged with violent disorder and attempting to steal electronic goods from the Currys store at Clapham Junction, South London, on Monday night.


 Daniel Sartain-Clarke, pictured with his girlfriend J-Neil Starkei, has been served with an eviction notice after being charged with violent disorder



Under housing rules his mother  as the tenant  can be evicted from their two-bedroom flat in Battersea if anyone living there is involved in criminality.



*There is likely to be a flood of similar cases as council leaders across England respond to public demands that looters face the toughest penalties possible.* 




In another day of dramatic developments:*A serving paratrooper was remanded in custody charged with looting a £1,900 electric guitar in Manchester;* <LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">The Ministry of Justice revealed that the arrest total had reached 1,600, and that 796 of those had already been before courts; <LI style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold">Police were in revolt against the Government after criticism of their handling of the crisis by the Prime Minister and Home Secretary; Fresh revelations emerged about the gangster background of Mark Duggan, whose death sparked the riots.Sartain-Clarke was arrested after more than 100 looters went on the rampage on Monday night. For two hours, the mob ransacked mobile phone stores and sports shops such as Foot Locker and JD Sports.

He appeared before magistrates in Battersea on Wednesday and pleaded not guilty to burglary and violent disorder. He and two co-defendants were remanded in custody.



 
 

Evicted: His mother Maite de la Calva, left, says she and daughter Revecca will have nowhere to go if thrown out of their Battersea council flat, pictured on the right




 Couple: Sartain-Clarke and Starkei are currently both in custody after this week's riots


Last night Ravi Govindia, the leader of Wandsworth Council, which issued the eviction notice, said he wanted the strongest possible action taken against rioters and looters. 

This council will do its utmost to ensure that those who are responsible pay a proper price, he said. Ultimately this could lead to eviction from their homes.

Our officers will continue to work with the courts to establish the identities of other council tenants or members of their households as more cases are processed in the coming days and weeks.
Most residents on our housing estates are decent law-abiding citizens who will have been sickened at the scenes they witnessed on their TV screens this week. 

As much as anything else we owe it to them to send out a strong signal that this kind of violence will not be tolerated.
But Sartain-Clarkes mother said her human rights had been taken for granted.



Spanish-born Maite de la Calva, 43, said: I understand there are people who have got to face justice because all this has been madness and savagery.

But, I believe our human rights have been completely taken for granted. Daniel was just in the wrong place at the wrong time.
As a mother, Im not responsible for my sons actions and they are penalising me for his actions.

The part-time worker said the decision had left her very upset and she did not know where she and daughter Revecca, eight, would go.




Sartain-Clarke is being held at Feltham Prison, and his mother said he was terrified of other prisoners and gangsters.

She said: The other prisoners have been threatening the rioters. Daniel doesnt know how to fight or defend himself. Its breaking my heart right now. I left him so afraid. 


She claimed her son helped out in the community and had no history of trouble.

Hes a staunch member of the church, she said. My son didnt have a hoodie or balaclava. His face was clean and open. Hes very passive. Hes even been diagnosed with depression because hes too passive.
She added that his girlfriend J-Niel Starkei, 18, who was also arrested, had a promising career ahead of her.
She said: Shes a nice girl, not a troublemaker. She was going to start an apprenticeship this September in event management and work part-time at a casino at Westfield shopping centre.



Aftermath: A shop damaged by fire in Clapham Junction following Monday night's riots


 
 

Smash and grab: Looters help themselves at a store in Hackney (left) while a local chemist in Croydon, right, was completely trashed 

Yesterday other councils including Manchester and Nottingham announced plans to evict the families of trouble-makers hauled before the courts for looting.
Bosses at Manchester City Council said they are preparing to evict the family of a 12-year-old boy photographed stealing a £7.49 bottle of wine from a Sainsburys store.
The boy was charged with burglary and was given a nine-month referral order on Thursday, which means he must see a probation ofﬁcer once a fortnight. His 33-year-old mother, who has a 

14-year-old daughter and a husband soon to be released from prison, said losing their home was her biggest fear but admitted there was no excuse for his behaviour.
On a visit to Manchester yesterday, David Cameron repeated his determination to see looters evicted from council houses. 
For too long weve taken a too-soft attitude towards people that loot and pillage their own community, he told BBC TVs North West Tonight. 
If you do that you should lose your right to the sort of housing that youve had at subsidised rates.
Obviously, that will mean theyve got to be housed somewhere else. 
Theyll have to find housing in the private sector and that will be tougher for them, but they should have thought of that before they started burgling.

Earlier this week a petition calling for the thieves to lose all their welfare handouts became the first to be passed to Parliament under a new scheme.

It gathered more than 100,000 signatures  the threshold to trigger a Commons debate. The petition received so much web traffic that it crashed under the strain.



Read more: News | Mail Online

Sartain-Clarkes-family-evicted-Wandsworth-Council.html#ixzz1Us0HmG2Y



well thats the best news ive read for a week, that whinging whining mum should have made more of an effort to bring her toerag son up in a better way. 

maybe her council flat can house one of those who were burnt out in the riots.

hope the snivelly son enjoys his gaol time.

hope to read more stories like this

----------


## Begbie

A band aid for a broken society.

Council's have a legal duty to house the homeless, so by making these people homeless they'll probably end up in hostels but still on the council housing waiting list, all be it at the bottom end.

Those being evicted in Manchester, Birmingham and Wolverhampton will gravitate to London and be given housing vacated by other looters. Problem solved.

----------


## Cujo

I don,t think the families should suffer unless they were complicit. It seems very unfair and creates more problems than it solves.

----------


## sabang

Totally barking up the wrong tree, this eviction stuff.
I would however like to see defunct Army barracks and Nisan huts used to house the long term unemployed rather than Georgian terraces in Notting Hill Gate.

----------


## Boon Mee

> I don,t think the families should suffer unless they were complicit. It seems very unfair and creates more problems than it solves.


They were complicit alright - raising hoodlums and thugs.  Somebody's got to pay.  Why the poor victims, eh? :mid:

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> I don,t think the families should suffer unless they were complicit. It seems very unfair and creates more problems than it solves.
> 
> 
> They were complicit alright - raising hoodlums and thugs. Somebody's got to pay. Why the poor victims, eh?


And now we are trying to rationalize it all by comparing looting shops and burning cars and buildings..(.not to mention attacking and even killing people) to a handful of MP's fiddling their expense accounts or a bunch of investment bankers playing loose and free with other peoples money.   Some writers seem to be trying to connect dots that are not even in the same book, let alone the same page.

  There has always been a certain amount of corruption in the corridors of power and there has always been thugs and thieves at the bottom of the social order.   This is different...anyone who does not recognize that will never be part of a solution because they are part of the problem.  

It's hard not to notice that those who are attempting to defend this mob are the same ones who stand up for anyone as long as they are anti-establishment, or anti-capatalist, or anti-western...etc etc.

  In this very divided society it seems anyone who has ambiton, drive or energy to forge ahead and make money is deemed to be greedy or corrupt...whereas those who don't bother to attend school and have no intention of ever becoming useful citizens are deemed to be victims of the successful.  When I say successful...I don't mean billionairs....owing a well stocked small stereo shop, or a nice car now makes you a toff, and a target in some places.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Aww, boo fucking hoo. Cry me a river you fucking chav fuck.  Now run along and suck duggans dead cock off you fuckwitt.


             Mabe one day Knoogirls you will become educated enuf to express yourself in something other than the very poor form of street lingo you bilge out on here  ( allthough I very much doubt it )

----------


## nigelandjan

> Evicted: His mother Maite de la Calva, left, says she and daughter Revecca will have nowhere to go if thrown out of their Battersea council flat, pictured on the right


         How about back to where you came from ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

If parents let their kids out in this climate, then they deserve punishment too.

There was a 14 year old girl up in front of the beak last night, and her parents were nowhere to be seen.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> If parents let their kids out in this climate, then they deserve punishment too.
> 
> There was a 14 year old girl up in front of the beak last night, and her parents were nowhere to be seen.


14 year old untermensch spawn are more than capable of dealing with such things.

She has probably got a drug habit, earns money acting as a courier for the gangs, has been shagged silly and done some film work but is now developing her rapping career as a buttock grinding bootylicious bitch.

Frankly, I would have thought a court appearance was a stroll in the park for her.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I don,t think the families should suffer unless they were complicit. It seems very unfair and creates more problems than it solves.


Wrong, wrong, wrong.

The parent( there is never more than one) _is_ responsible since she is the one who spawned the sack of shit, the one who failed to inculcate any sense of responsibility and discipline and the one who provides him with succour and refuge so that he can do whatever the fuck he wants whenever he likes. Not only should the looting turd be locked up but also the bitch mother for bringing him into the world. If this scum knew they would be imprisoned as well for the sins of their retarded progeny they might just take a bit more fucking interest in their scumdog's activities.

At the very least, the coon bitch should be spayed to prevent anymore infestations.

I'm sorry if I may seem a little extreme but I've reading the Daily Mail again.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by crippen
> 
> 
> Revealed, the middle class 'rioters': The aspiring musician, the organic chef and the millionaire's daughter all in the dock accused of looting
> By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
> Last updated at 12:53 AM on 12th August 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you've had black, you never go back.

This little slapdog millionaire's bitch is surely going to find out just how much her penchant for black meat is going to cost her.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> I don,t think the families should suffer unless they were complicit. It seems very unfair and creates more problems than it solves.
> 
> 
> Wrong, wrong, wrong.
> 
> The parent( there is never more than one) _is_ responsible since she is the one who spawned the sack of shit, the one who failed to inculcate any sense of responsibility and discipline and the one who provides him with succour and refuge so that he can do whatever the fuck he wants whenever he likes. Not only should the looting turd be locked up but also the bitch mother for bringing him into the world. If this scum knew they would be imprisoned as well for the sins of their retarded progeny they might just take a bit more fucking interest in their scumdog's activities.
> ...


And what about their brothers and sisters, who are going to be turfed out? Siblings who may be trying not to emulate the poor example of their useless kin.

And what about other families of people who commit white collar crimes, should the policy of withdrawing social support (eg child benefit) apply to all

I'm afraid matters like this should not be opined upon after receiving the Daily Mail's opiates.

----------


## Seekingasylum

White collar crime poses no threat to public safety; burning houses down, rampaging in the street looting and terrorising people in their homes and businesses, killing and assaulting innocents does.

Their filthy kith and kin can reap the whirlwind of their anarchy and deservedly so. Only by grinding the scum back into the mire where they belong will society be protected from their excesses. The untermensch will always be with us but the mistake of filthy socialism and its lily -livered apologists was to let the scum have ideas way above their station and have them believe they were equal to their betters.

Time to restore the balance again and rip the heart out of their benefit addicted, state dependent squalid little lives. And if that means destroying the fruits of their state induced indolence then so be it. Let the scum starve and wither on the vine of their own pestilential, useless existence.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

^Some would argue that white collar behaviour has caused the economic crisis that in turn was the catalyst for their societies becoming even less egalitarian as austerity measures and growing unemployment bites....and therefore their acts have been just as damaging as chucking a brick through a window.

I presume you are one who supports the rights of Tory MPs to expense the dredging of their castle's moat to the taxpayer.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Don't be so fucking stupid, Moog.

This scum receive precisely the same benefit irrespective of any economic reality facing the people whose lives and businesses they threatened.

They are nothing more than a virus exisiting on the margins of society and should be excised like the canker they are. Your suggested pathetic justification is as putrid as it is ill judged.

Grow a pair, and stick it to the swine like all decent folk should.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

Your KratingDaeng vest is getting all sweaty Gent, and your shaved head turning puce. I think you should go off and compose yourself down in Walking Street.

Your online gimmick is starting to slip, Gent!

----------


## spikebs4

the gent..the people who partake in these crimes will be punished by the law of the land..but when you make statements like,,, let the scum have ideas way above their station and have them believe they were equal to their betters...what a stupid statement to make,you sound like one of THATCHERS children..when your in the mire as you put it, its very hard to see a light at the end of the tunnel, or would you feed them CAKE like the french brass said ......

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> the gent..sounds like one of THATCHERS children.


No, he sounds like one of the people he claims to despise. Nobody hates the lower classes more than they do themselves. 

The true intelligentsia certainly don't. 

In mamy ways he sounds like an Evangelist preaching fire and brimstone against homosexuals, then being caught with his trousers down in a sodomites' discotheque.

----------


## Neo

Exactly, he blabbers on about mixing with coons and untermench and then claims that he's had sex with black women. He used to be fairly amusing once, but the faux eloquence and repetitive repartee went stale a long time ago. The only amusing thing about his posts is when he's in an argument or he's drunk and the pretence completely slips. Right after the Reds election victory was classic, a three day drunken rant full of tears and expletives.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

-One day he's advocating extermination of the underdog, 
-The next he's advising pragmatic tolerance of anarchy as a by-product of a competitive capitalist system. 

There's zero coherent consistency of thought. Just happens to reflect/parrot whatever online blog he's perused that morning. 

And owning a hardback Thesaurus, an intellectual doth not make. (Probably uses an online one anyway!)

----------


## English Noodles

These are the kids of scum. Manual workers, drivers etc. The UK really needs to get a good sterilization scheme running where any child born to a couple where the main income earner is making less than say 40K per year should be sterilized to avoid further spawning shite in the future.

----------


## Butterfly

apparently the Facebook and twitter revolution is coming to the streets of London

more democracy at work here,

----------


## harrybarracuda

“The whites have become black. A particular sort of violent,  destructive, nihilistic, gangster culture has become the fashion. And  black and white, boy and girl, operate in this language together, this  language which is wholly false, which is this Jamaican patois that’s  been intruded in England, and this is why so many of us have this sense  of literally a foreign country.” He added.

And the bloke that said this on the BBC last night is getting slaughtered by the "black community" because they don't want it known.

----------


## Neo

‎''When you cut facilities, slash jobs, abuse  power, discriminate, drive people into deeper poverty & shoot people  dead whilst refusing to provide answers or justice, the people will  rise up & express their anger & frustration if you refuse to  hear their cries. A riot is the language of the unheard". Martin Luther  King Jr

----------


## Satonic

> The whites have become black. A particular sort of violent,  destructive, nihilistic, gangster culture has become the fashion. And  black and white, boy and girl, operate in this language together, this  language which is wholly false, which is this Jamaican patois thats  been intruded in England, and this is why so many of us have this sense  of literally a foreign country. He added.
> 
> And the bloke that said this on the BBC last night is getting slaughtered by the "black community" because they don't want it known.


Or more commonly known on the streets as 'Wigga'

----------


## terry57

On the Telli tonight they said that a father and his wanker son are getting turfed out of there council flat as the little fuker was involved in the riot.

I feel this as truly archaic and diabolical act simply because the father could be a decent sort of fellow but has the unfortunate circumstance of being guilty by association. 

Would it not be fairer to ban the son from inhabiting that flat and if his father is caught out letting him back in then ban both there arse's.?

There are many hard working decent people that have spawned bastard children but are obliged to stick by then because of loyalty to there children whatever they have done.

Many of you posters that have children know where I'm coming from. 

In a court of law they punish the perpetrator of the crime but not the people that know them.

----------


## Satonic

> On the Telli tonight they said that a father and his wanker son are getting turfed out of there council flat as the little fuker was involved in the riot.
> 
> I feel this as truly archaic and diabolical act simply because the father could be a decent sort of fellow but has the unfortunate circumstance of being guilty by association. 
> 
> Would it not be fairer to ban the son from inhabiting that flat and if his father is caught out letting him back in then ban both there arse's.?
> 
> There are many hard working decent people that have spawned bastard children but are obliged to stick by then because of loyalty to there children whatever they have done.
> 
> Many of you posters that have children know where I'm coming from. 
> ...


I may be wrong but the father in question was swearing, grabbing his crotch and making rude gestures to the press on his way out of court.


I'm pretty sure that if he was a stand up, law abiding citizen that he wouldn't have been asked to leave.

----------


## terry57

^

Bloody hard one innit.

----------


## English Noodles

This wanker?

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Far left activist *Erica Payne*, founder of the Agenda Project, defended the violent thugs, thieves and vandals in Great Britain last night on OReilly. Socialist Payne believes they have every right to destroy the cities and businesses because they dont get enough government assistance.
> 
> *It's people like her that need to be sent to re-education camps. Or, simply, put down*...


This guy any relation to you Banjo Boon Mee?

----------


## English Noodles

> This guy any relation to you Banjo Boon Mee?


Could have done with him on the streets of London.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Looting with his skin head white friends?

----------


## English Noodles

> Looting with his skin head white friends?


Shooting the scum looters dead.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> There are many hard working decent people that have spawned bastard children but are obliged to stick by then because of loyalty to there children whatever they have done.
> 
> Many of you posters that have children know where I'm coming from. 
> 
> In a court of law they punish the perpetrator of the crime but not the people that know them.


I'd like to think my son would not be out doing shit like this. I'm fairly certain he wouldn't bother coming home if he did.

----------


## terry57

^

Theres plenty of posts on this thread where the parents seem solid but there kids have participated in the riots.

All I'm suggesting that some OK parents could be caught up.

Nothing new for decent parents to be dragged into there kids shite.

----------


## Cujo

Yes, completely unfair to punish people who weren't involved.

----------


## English Noodles

> Yes, completely unfair to punish people who weren't involved in the upbringing of their children.


You recken?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^
> 
> Theres plenty of posts on this thread where the parents seem solid but there kids have participated in the riots.
> 
> All I'm suggesting that some OK parents could be caught up.
> 
> Nothing new for decent parents to be dragged into there kids shite.


They obviously aren't that fucking solid if they teach their kids that this is acceptable.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

How do you know they 'teach their kids that this is acceptable?' Maybe they don't - I think that's his point.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> How do you know they 'teach their kids that this is acceptable?' Maybe they don't - I think that's his point.


Perhaps I need to spell it out. If you bring your kids up properly, they won't be thieves.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> How do you know they 'teach their kids that this is acceptable?' Maybe they don't - I think that's his point.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I need to spell it out. If you bring your kids up properly, they won't be thieves.


True perhaps, but it is not a crime not to bring your kids up properly.

All criminals have parents.

So logically, one should also penalise the close relatives of sex offenders, war criminals, prostitutes/users of prostitutes, illegal downloaders, ....assuming whatever they do wrong is on the nation's criminal statutes book.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> 
> How do you know they 'teach their kids that this is acceptable?' Maybe they don't - I think that's his point.
> 
> 
> Perhaps I need to spell it out. If you bring your kids up properly, they won't be thieves.


Too simplistic. There are too many other factors. Where you live (socio-economic factors), who your kids are surrounded by (socio-economic factors), your neighbours (socio-economic factors), etc.

You can be the best parent in the world - but if you're living in Shitsville, then your kids are exposed to the others shits who live there. Plain and simple. *Most kids will turn out okay* - but many won't - despite the best efforts. You can't compare growing up in Shitsville with growing up in Richmond or Surrey.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fucking hell the apologists are out in force today.

If you are a parent of an under-16 who is out on the streets looting, you are culpable in my book.

Especially if you chose to let those kids go out on the streets knowing what was going on.

That's one of Britain's biggest problems these days. Shit parents who try and offload the parenting to schools, and bleat like stuck pigs when their out of control brats get disciplined.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Fucking hell the apologists are out in force today.
> 
> If you are a parent of an under-16 who is out on the streets looting, you are culpable in my book.
> 
> .


Not apologists at all. I was advocating 5-10 year stretches for any looter (at the time when the Gent was in a phase of suggesting we should just forget all about it). I still do.

Actually, the idea of parents taking some liability for their U16s may have some legs. I don't mind that.

As for holding families in general liable for behaviour of adults, that just is too similar to China penalising the families of political dissidents. It draws an arbitrary moving line that democracies would do well to keep out of the rule of law.

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you want to start solving this problem, start making parents responsible for the behaviour of their children.

And one good way of doing it is to punish them for letting their kids out on the streets in the middle of a riot. That is shit parenting any way you may try to package it.

----------


## Neo

The problem is not going to get solved, this is the UK. It's certainly nothing new, it's just more visible. There aren't the resources or the will to address the fundamental problems of such a divided society, and with the negative long term economic outlook, things are set to get much worse. The sooner this is swept under the carpet and we can get back to focusing on the real criminals of our time, in the government media and banks, the better.

----------


## Satonic

At what age would the kids become responsible for their own actions? 16?

Before that point the parents should defiantly be involved in the punishment. If that means parenting courses and advise etc something should be done.

I would like to think these 7-14 year old rioters can still be 'fixed' and with help put on the straight road in life if the parents put in the time and effort.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes I think 16 is where they should face adult punishment. After all, at that age they are allowed to join the forces and get their legover.

 :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by spikebs4
> 
> 
> the gent..sounds like one of THATCHERS children.
> 
> 
> No, he sounds like one of the people he claims to despise. Nobody hates the lower classes more than they do themselves. 
> 
> The true intelligentsia certainly don't. 
> ...


I rather think you are gettting caught up in the vanity of your argument Moog. One is always amused by the less gifted who by implication assume a level of understanding to which in truth they have no real claim. To put it crudely, what on earth makes you think you know who the intelligentsia are, true or otherwise? Do you dine with them, exchanging views in some exclusive club to which only the sainted are admitted? Or are they those professional pundits without whose guidance illuminating your path you would otherwise be lost in incomprehension?

Or are you referring to the chattering classes bumbling their Fabian way towards a Utopian dream most now know to be nothing more than a dystopia, populated by grotesques of their creation?

You know, you were much more interesting when you posted originally and with that certain frivolous wit so becoming of the court jesters of old. Is it the burden of fatherhood that has seen you shuck off that mantle or was it only ever a flash in the pan and you are in fact just another bore?

----------


## Neo

> I rather think you are gettting caught up in the vanity of your argument




 :Dance:

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> To put it crudely, what on earth makes you think you know who the intelligentsia are, true or otherwise? Do you dine with them, exchanging views in some exclusive club to which only the sainted are admitted?


Yes stuffing my face is a component of it, whereby the flow of received wisdom and the gourmand meld. 

Though not in exclusive clubs. Yesterday it was in Harvey Nichols.


* I had the salmon, the beef, and the trifle. Coffee, and two glasses of red wine (the intelligentsia on the other side of the table gave me her's to guzzle)
.

----------


## spikebs4

you have lost maybe 2 generations of kids, who are now parents of these kids, who learn about there human rights before they learn how to spiss in the pot... i.e.you cant touch me im a child, il get the police on to you, i dont mean beat 7 bells out of them,but parents have had there control over there children slowly taken away over the years, but more given to schools/education systems and social /welfare services,which do not work as you are now seeing the results,,,sometimes you have to make an investment for the future of a country with the youth, sadly this has been absent in the u.k. for quite sometime...as for the american police officer coming to the uk, whats he going to do ,open F.E.M.A. camps....llf

----------


## nigelandjan

> These are the kids of scum. Manual workers, drivers etc.


          Interesting post again Knoogirls ,,, just out of pure interest,, as you well know I am a driver , is that my son you are referring to ??

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

> Yes, completely unfair to punish people who weren't involved.


How can a parent be uninvolved with their kids?

----------


## BillyBobThai

In all of the talk here, of what the police should have done, I have seen no one mention tazers. Both the hand held as well as the type that can shoot.  If every cop had one of these on his belt to use, and used them,  days 2,3 and 4 would not have happened.  The alternative would be 12 gauge shotguns loaded with bird shot or maybe rock salt.  Hopefully our U.S. police chief will give the Brits some lessons in proper use of fire arms.

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


So you rate sex offenders and war criminals on a par with prostitutes/users of prositutes and illegal downloaders?

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> ...


If you're a good parent you work hard and take your kids out of shitsville

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> Originally Posted by The_Ghost_Of_The_Moog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


No, but their parents might be equally useless. (The parents of a wayward General who morphed into a war criminal might actually be somewhat better than those of a hooker)

The Law attempts to codify the relative level of punishments according to the gravity of the offence. Thats why the jail sentences for war crimes are longer than for parking tickets. 

Is it worse for a blackman in Clapham to shoplift a DVD of 'Are you being served' than it is for a sexpat in Pattaya to download the same japes of Mr Humphries and Miss Brahms.

Perhaps it is, if the black man smashed a window to get his mitts on it. However, for the illegal downloader to claim moral high-ground is ridiculous. For his crime is economically worse - there's no work for the glazier, and no insurance payment to the retailer. No velocity of money around the economy whatsoever.

I illegally download myself, and my reaction to my crime. I don't care. Daresay thats the reaction of most villains. If I got caught i'd feel sorry.....mainly sorry I got caught.

----------


## English Noodles

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> These are the kids of scum. Manual workers, drivers etc.
> 
> 
>           Interesting post again Knoogirls ,,, just out of pure interest,, as you well know I am a driver , is that my son you are referring to ??


Was he out rioting? :Confused:

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Manchester riots: Mum-of-two jailed for five months over stolen shorts 
*

*Mum-of-two Ursula Nevin has been sentenced to  five months in prison for handling stolen goods after she accepted and  wore a pair of shorts stolen during the Manchester riots. 
*


Nevin was asleep  at home when her housemate, Gemma Corbett, took part in the Manchester  disturbances, and looted an unguarded Vans shop in the area for £629  worth of stolen goods.
       Mum-of-two Ursula Nevin has been jailed for accepting a pair of looted shorts (Picture: Manchester Evening News)    
The court heard how the following morning, Ms Nevin went  through the pile of goods that had been brought back to her house,  picked out a pair of shorts and choose to keep and wear them.
Police raided the house in Stretford hours later and arrested both women. Nevin, 24, was charged with handling stolen goods.
After pleading guilty at Manchester Magistrates' Court, Nevin burst into tears as she was sentenced.
Judge  Khalid Qureshi told her: 'The first reaction you would expect someone  to have is "get that out of my house. I have two children I am  responsible for". 

'You are a role model to your sons, yet you decided to have a look at the goods and keep some for yourself.'
Corbett had traveled into Manchester when she saw the looting unfold on the news.
The call centre worker, also 24, pleaded guilty to theft. She will be sentenced at Manchester Crown Court.



Read more: Manchester riots: Mum-of-two Ursula Nevin jailed for five months for wearing stolen shorts | Metro.co.uk

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Judge  Khalid Qureshi told her: 'The first reaction you would expect  someone  to have is "get that out of my house. I have two children I am   responsible for".


Fucking right pal. Well done.

----------


## OhOh

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> These are the kids of scum. Manual workers, drivers etc.
> 
> 
>           Interesting post again Knoogirls ,,, just out of pure interest,, as you well know I am a driver , is that my son you are referring to ??




Available in different sizes, upon application.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Was he out rioting?


            I very much doubt it ,, I buried him 7 years ago .............. Keep digging in your mouldy bedsit ,, you,ll get there

----------


## English Noodles

^Well what a stupid question for you to ask me. Idiot.

----------


## Boon Mee

> True perhaps, but it is not a crime not to bring your kids up properly.


It isn't?  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## baby maker

> father in question was swearing, *grabbing* *his* *crotch* and making rude gestures


 



> ^ Bloody hard one innit.


*.....apparently!!....*

----------


## kmart

> These are the kids of scum. Manual workers, drivers etc. The UK really needs to get a good sterilization scheme running where any child born to a couple where the main income earner is making less than say 40K per year should be sterilized to avoid further spawning shite in the future.


 :smiley laughing: 
Nice one, but the working class oiks were probably the ones trying to save their shops, businesses, and localities from the welfare classes smashing them up.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> These are the kids of scum. Manual workers, drivers etc. The UK really needs to get a good sterilization scheme running where any child born to a couple where the main income earner is making less than say 40K per year should be sterilized to avoid further spawning shite in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, but the working class oiks were probably the ones trying to save their shops, businesses, and localities from the welfare classes smashing them up.


By working class, you mean those people who do actually do some work as opposed to those that do not and have no intention of working.....but still call themselves "working class"

----------


## Tom Sawyer

Ah yes - and the right-wing coalition on TD begins to fall apart.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> These are the kids of scum. Manual workers, drivers etc. The UK really needs to get a good sterilization scheme running where any child born to a couple where the main income earner is making less than say 40K per year should be sterilized to avoid further spawning shite in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one, but the working class oiks were probably the ones trying to save their shops, businesses, and localities from the welfare classes smashing them up.


Now the right-wingers are having their own little in-hosue battle. Amusing.

Thatcher's Essex Man always thought he had made it with his little sole-trader or LTD. builder's or delivery business and that he was now a fully-credited member of the Conservatives. Little did he know the "real" Tories sniggered at him behind his back because of his class but patronized him as elections approached. Fools.

----------


## koman

> Now the right-wingers are having their own little in-hosue battle. Amusing. Thatcher's Essex Man always thought he had made it with his little sole-trader or LTD. builder's or delivery business and that he was now a fully-credited member of the Conservatives. Little did he know the "real" Tories sniggered at him behind his back because of his class but patronized him as elections approached. Fools.


Face it Tommy boy....ever since they gave non landowners and women the vote, it's been all down hill...... :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Tom Sawyer
> 
> Now the right-wingers are having their own little in-hosue battle. Amusing. Thatcher's Essex Man always thought he had made it with his little sole-trader or LTD. builder's or delivery business and that he was now a fully-credited member of the Conservatives. Little did he know the "real" Tories sniggered at him behind his back because of his class but patronized him as elections approached. Fools.
> 
> 
> Face it Tommy boy....ever since they gave non landowners and women the vote, it's been all down hill......


We could at least resume deporting them to Australia. They'd fit in well.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Well what a stupid question for you to ask me. Idiot.


                Merely an " idiot " today am I ?   must be Sunday

----------


## astasinim

> Now the right-wingers are having their own little in-hosue battle. Amusing.
> 
> Thatcher's Essex Man always thought he had made it with his little sole-trader or LTD. builder's or delivery business and that he was now a fully-credited member of the Conservatives. Little did he know the "real" Tories sniggered at him behind his back because of his class but patronized him as elections approached. Fools.


Of course, labour would never do such a thing would they? Your sounding just like Boonme again.  :Sleeping:

----------


## Boon Mee



----------


## kmart

> Originally Posted by kmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by English Noodles
> ...


Thanks for your little conspiracy theory.

Tbh, I always thought that the ruling elite always had quite a bit in common with the real working class; they enjoyed a drink and a laugh, and didn't take everything so seriously.
Its those humourless, sterile, middle class bastards that you have to watch out for. The snide, dogma-driven tossers that NuLabour attract in droves.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Its those humourless, sterile, middle class bastards that you have to watch out for. The snide, dogma-driven tossers that NuLabour attract in droves.


Ray Carey & others aboard here (you know who you are) seen nodding in approval.

----------


## Seekingasylum

It is as I feared. The inevitable navel gazing has begun with those who have most to gain from this fruitless exercise, unemployable pseudo social scientists, their slavish pundits and lickspittle politicians clinging to majorities built on immigrants and the poor, making most of the running.

But this time I actually think they will have no traction with the decent minded public who frankly have had enough of subsidising the untermensch without seeing any dividend.

There is not much one can do with the stupid and ignorant except wait for them to have sort of epiphany but until that time comes they should be left in no doubt that the public order laws, so long neglected in most of our towns and cities on an almost nightly basis as evidenced by the drunken brawling, littering,public micturation and defecation and wanton destruction of public property, will now be enforced to the letter. 

I rather hope this is what Cameron means by zero tolerance.

Corporal punishment should be brought back to the schools,too. The inflicting of pain was actually incidental to the process which was really all about the ritual humiliation of the transgressor, rudely introduced to the reality authority was always bigger than he was. A marvellous object lesson that even the stupidest of untermensch would understand and one sorely missed( excuse the pun). You see, it would be quite difficult for the swaggering, embryonic gangsta rap twat to retain his dignity and authority as he bleats and bawls when his arse is getting whipped in front of his peers. It's amazing really just how many tools we threw away when embracing homosexuals and other deviants into the education system.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> It's amazing really just how many tools we threw away when embracing homosexuals and other deviants into the education system.


In fairness, they've probably left a few sore arses themselves.

 :mid:

----------


## terry57

> How do you know they 'teach their kids that this is acceptable?' Maybe they don't - I think that's his point.



Thats my point exactly. 

They should pass a law along the lines of :

If your child is under the age of 16 and is found to be engaging in an illegal act you will be found guilty of not meeting your parental responsibilities. 

I mean once a kid hits a certain age he's a free spirit and must take responsibility for himself, you cant blame the parent if they fok up, happens everyday but not on the scale of the riots of course.

The difficult part is how to determine whether a parent is good or bad as many times good parents have been let down by there children

Jeez, I was running amok at 16 but just drinking piss and smoking a few cigarettes, never got into any real shit as I was lucky I had great parents that taught me the consequences of my actions.  

Besides that, my mom would of beat six shades of shit out of me if I really got out of order. 

Many of those kids come from scum parents and have no future but to say all of them where in that situation is ludicrous as pointed out by some of the posts.

A certain amount would of been caught up in the moment and just done things that they will certainly come to regret if the pigs catch up with them.  

There would be heaps of kids out there at this very moment shitting bricks that they will be caught,  maybe they wont be so quick to join the scum next time Blighty spirals down the shitter.  Lesson learn't.

----------


## English Noodles

> I mean once a kid hits a certain age he's a free spirit and must take responsibility for himself, you cant blame the parent if they fok up, happens everyday but not on the scale of the riots of course.  The difficult part is how to determine whether a parent is good or bad as many times good parents have been let down by there children  Jeez, I was running amok at 16 but just drinking piss and smoking a few cigarettes, never got into any real shit as I was lucky I had great parents that taught me the consequences of my actions.


The point is this; (from Wandsworth Council Website)




> The council is able to commence eviction proceedings against this  tenant for breaching their tenancy agreement. Under the terms of the  agreement, which applies to all the council's rented accommodation, all  tenants, their household members and visitors are forbidden from a range  of criminal and anti-social activities. Breaches of the agreement  render them liable to eviction
> 
> 
>   Cllr Govindia added: "When you move into a council property, you  have to agree to comply with certain tenancy conditions. If you break  those conditions you risk losing your home.
> 
> 
>   "There is no room on our estates for people who commit violent  crimes, who show no consideration for their neighbours or harass,  threaten, intimidate or cause disturbance to others."


Wandsworth Council - First rioter given eviction notice

Sounds fair enough to me, however you will find plenty of apologists leaving comments to the council if you follow the link I posted above.

----------


## terry57

^

Thats absolutely brilliant and I have no problem at all with the councils action, thing is,  if they where consistent three quarters of those flats would end up vacant .

Once this settles down the scum that are left will just carry on dealing drugs and attacking innocents, they know how the council works and the council are only doing this action now to appease the masses.

Wish our council would do the same here but its extremely difficult to remove a tenant with all the rights they hold under the law and " The Brothers " run wild.

Piss poor really.

----------


## English Noodles

I agree, Terry.

----------


## Boon Mee

^^
Those trade unions have been crippling OZ for years.  We had an offshore rig down there while back (like before the internet was around) and if the daily newspaper didn't arrive on the morning chopper it was "down tools, brothers".

Like you say, fucking piss-poor...

----------


## david44

In Sweden they tried detention after school (for parents)

----------


## Boon Mee

Here's something to warm the cockles of all those anti-gun nut's hearts:  
*Switzerland Is Crime Free, And Its All Because Of Guns!*

“Switzerland Is Crime Free, And It’s All Because Of Guns!” | The Truth About Guns

----------


## bsnub

Yes Booners. Guns do in fact do what they where intended to do as an inert tool. They allow us to defend ourselves. Something the British are to scared to do. They leave it up to the Turks now....

VBS NEWS: Hackney Systems Overload - VBS News | VBS.TV

----------


## david44

Responsibilty Donor Kebab'd

----------


## Neo

> Here's something to warm the cockles of all those anti-gun nut's hearts:  
> *Switzerland Is Crime Free, And Its All Because Of Guns!*


America isn't crime free and they've got guns and neither is South Africa.

----------


## English Noodles

> Guns do in fact do what they where intended to do as an inert tool. They allow us to defend ourselves. Something the British are to scared to do.


NationMaster - Crime stats: United Kingdom vs United States

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> Guns do in fact do what they where intended to do as an inert tool. They allow us to defend ourselves. Something the British are to scared to do.
> 
> 
> NationMaster - Crime stats: United Kingdom vs United States


Oddly enough the US is better than the "UK" on every indicator except crimes committed with firearms.

I suspect that the UK stats. are heavily skewed by London, a warren of crime.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by bsnub
> ...


Crime in the US is skewed too; by about half a dozen big cities...all of which have large black and Hispanic populations.  Gangbangers killing each other off over turf is a major contributer.

 Guns are readily available in most parts of the country yet most of the gun crime is committed by the same kinds of people living in the same kinds of places....much like the UK...no big surprise.  

 There are many places in the US where crime rates are very low....but people still own guns.   It's been said many times before, but guns don't kill people....people kill people.   Before a gun can harm anyone, a series of very deliberate actions have to take place.....all of which have to be carried out by a person.  In many ways, a kitchen knife is far more dangerous than a gun.

As had been stated previously, Switzerland (and some other countries) have lots of firearms in the hands of citizens, but the crime rate is low......now take a look at the kinds of citizens who own the guns.....notice anything???

----------


## bsnub

^ Big up to that my brother! It is fact! You speak knowledge. 

Tools do not kill people no one in Briton would think of banning an axe if a man murdered someone with that tool. But guns? Sad joke. This riot would be quickly under control if an ARMED group of citizens could have taken the streets.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Guns don't kill people. But they make it a shit load easier for people to kill people.

----------


## bsnub

So do axes and shovels and knives.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Big up to that my brother! It is fact! You speak knowledge. 
> 
> Tools do not kill people no one in Briton would think of banning an axe if a man murdered someone with that tool. But guns? Sad joke. This riot would be quickly under control if an ARMED group of citizens could have taken the streets.


Absolutely right. There'd be corpses everywhere.

What a fucking ridiculous man you are, just another keyboard rambo.

Stick to wanking off over your firearms with your mates at the range.

Until one of you gets the sack and goes all postal on us.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

This is the inevitable result of your ridiculous attitude to firearms:




> COPLEY TOWNSHIP, Ohio — A family argument today in Ohio ended in the  shooting deaths of eight people in two places, including an 11-year-old,  and two more people were wounded, authorities said.
> One person  shot five people to death in one location, then two more were killed  nearby before police killed the gunman, police Chief Michael Mier told  WKYC-TV.
> The shootings happened in a wooded, residential  neighborhood of older homes outside Akron, and police shot the gunman to  death, Copley Township officers said. The neighborhood remained blocked  off by police this afternoon.
> 
> Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/bloodbath_shot_dead_in_ohio_including_WqZB7DBhnS1N  lxO6JU5umI#ixzz1V0A

----------


## harrybarracuda

It's a litany of stupidity, and no doubt you'll be leafing through your spunk stained NRA handbook to find the official NRA response:

*October 1997*: A 16-year-old boy stabs his mother, then shoots dead two students at a school in Mississippi, injuring several others.
*December 1997*: A 14-year-old boy kills three students in Kentucky.
*March 1998*: At Westside Middle School  in Jonesboro, Arkansas, two boys aged 13 and 11 set off the fire alarm  and killed four students and a teacher as they left the school.
*April 1998*: A 14-year-old shoots dead a teacher and wounds two students in Pennsylvania.
*May 1998*: A 15-year-old shoots dead two students in a school cafeteria in Oregon.
*June1998*: Two adults are hurt in a shooting by a teenage student at a Virginia high school.
*April 1999*: Two heavily armed teenage students, Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold,  rampage through their school in Littleton, Colorado, killing 12  students and a teacher, as well as wounding 24 others, before committing  suicide
*May 1999*: A student injures six pupils in a shoot-out in Georgia.
*November 1999*:A 13-year-old girl is shot dead by a classmate in New Mexico.
*February 2000*: A six-year-old girl is shot dead by a classmate in Michigan.
*March 2001*: A pupil opens fire at a school in California, killing two students.
*January 2002*: A student who had been dismissed from the Appalachian School of Law in Grundy, Virginia, kills the dean, a professor and a student, and wounds three others.
*April 2003*: A teenager shoots dead the head-teacher at a Pennsylvania school, then kills himself.
*May 2004*: Four people are injured in a shooting at a school in Maryland.
*March 2005*: Jeffrey Weise, a 16-year-old high school student guns down five students, a teacher and a security guard at Red Lake High School  in northern Minnesota before killing himself. He also killed his  grandfather and his grandfather’s girlfriend elsewhere on the Chippewa  Indian reservation.
*November 2005*: A student in Tennessee shoots dead an assistant principal and wounds two other administrators.
*September 2006*: Duane Morrison, a 53-year-old drifter, takes six female high school students hostage in Bailey, Colorado, after entering Platte Canyon High School,  claiming to be carrying a bomb. He sexually assaulted them and then  shot one, fatally, before killing himself when police arrived.
*September 2006*: Two days after the Bailey killing, a  15-year-old student kills his school’s principal in western Wisconsin  after telling another student “you better run”.
*October 2006*: Charles Roberts, a 32-year-old milk  truck driver takes hostages and eventually shoots 10 girls girls aged  seven to 13, killing five, before shooting himself. Roberts had  indicated to his wife over the phone that he had dreams about molesting  children.
*April 2007*: A gunman kills at least 31 people in a dormitory and classroom at Virginia Tech university before being shot dead himself.
 —-
*April 2007*: At least 22 people are killed as a gunman goes on the rampage at the campus of Virginia Tech
*October 2006*: A 32-year-old gunman goes on the  rampage at an Amish school in Pennsylvania, shooting dead at least three  girls before killing himself
*September 2006:* A gunman in Colorado shoots and fatally wounds a teenage schoolgirl, and then kills himself
*September 2006:* Two days later a teenager kills the headteacher of a school in Cazenovia, Wisconsin
*November 2005:* Student in Tennessee shoots dead an assistant principal and wounds two other administrators
*March 2005:* Schoolboy in Minnesota kills nine, and then shoots himself
*May 2004:* Four people are injured in a shooting at a school in Maryland
*April 2003:* Teenager shoots dead a head-teacher at a Pennsylvania school, and then kills himself
*January 2002:* A student who had been dismissed from  the Appalachian School of Law in Grundy, Virginia, killed the dean, a  professor and a student, and wounded three others.
*March 2001:* A pupil kills two students after opening fire at a school in California
*February 2000:* A classmate shoots dead a six-year-old girl in Michigan.
*November 1999:* A 13-year-old girl is murdered by a classmate in New Mexico, again via a shooting.
*May 1999:* Six are injured by a student in a shoot-out in Georgia.
*April 1999:* Two teenagers shoot dead 12 students and  a teacher before killing themselves at Columbine School in Colorado. An  award-winning documentary was later made about the killing.
*June 1998:* Two adults are hurt in shooting by teenage student at high school in Virginia

----------


## terry57

> I
> 
>  Agree, Terry.


Actually I could expand and explain the damage and social problems that are caused to our public housing by what you people call " Chav Scum ".

Its quite unbelievable what havoc is caused by this group and how long they get away with it before they are moved on.

When they are eventually moved on its to another public house in another area and the havoc continues.   :deadhorsebig:  

Same problems, different country. 

The social system is weighted towards the fuk ups at the exclusion of the worthy.

----------


## harrybarracuda

The longer it goes on, the more the chance of pitchfork-wielding, baying mobs.

But Pitchforks don't kill people....

 :Smile:

----------


## koman

> Guns don't kill people. But they make it a shit load easier for people to kill people.


Yes; under certain circumstances they do, but they also give you a means to defend yourself and your propery and family.   If a bunch of those fucking chavs arrived at your front door to rob and loot would you rather face them down with an MP5 or a rolled up copy of the Daily Mail? 

  For the most part all that is necessary is a round over their heads. If that does not work....the next round  should be placed between the eyes of the lead chav......that almost always works.  It's a clear case of self defense...at least in those countries that still have some balls....

There is nothing Rambo'ish about it....just levels things out a bit and gives the victim a fighting chance.

----------


## bsnub

> It's a litany of stupidity, and no doubt you'll be leafing through your spunk stained NRA handbook to find the official NRA response:
> 
> *October 1997*: A 16-year-old boy stabs his mother, then shoots dead two students at a school in Mississippi, injuring several others.
> *December 1997*: A 14-year-old boy kills three students in Kentucky.
> *March 1998*: At Westside Middle School  in Jonesboro, Arkansas, two boys aged 13 and 11 set off the fire alarm  and killed four students and a teacher as they left the school.
> *April 1998*: A 14-year-old shoots dead a teacher and wounds two students in Pennsylvania.
> *May 1998*: A 15-year-old shoots dead two students in a school cafeteria in Oregon.
> *June1998*: Two adults are hurt in a shooting by a teenage student at a Virginia high school.
> *April 1999*: Two heavily armed teenage students, Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold,  rampage through their school in Littleton, Colorado, killing 12  students and a teacher, as well as wounding 24 others, before committing  suicide
> ...


You are a pathetic joke. 

Your post show that you know shit about this country. I would further recommend anyone that has been poisoned by harry the dufus's pure tripe throw it in the sewer. He does not know shit about America. An utter dumbfuck. 

Once again your cut and paste means nothing. You suck googles cock.

----------


## bsnub

America is the size of the EU and then some. your numbers are junk.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Guns don't kill people. But they make it a shit load easier for people to kill people.
> 
> 
> Yes; under certain circumstances they do, but they also give you a means to defend yourself and your propery and family.   If a bunch of those fucking chavs arrived at your front door to rob and loot would you rather face them down with an MP5 or a rolled up copy of the Daily Mail? 
> 
>   For the most part all that is necessary is a round over their heads. If that does not work....the next round  should be placed between the eyes of the lead chav......that almost always works.  It's a clear case of self defense...at least in those countries that still have some balls....
> ...


What you are failing to mention is that if you have a firearm, the chances are so will your attackers.

If you take handguns alone, for every fatality done in the name of self defence, there are more than 4 homicides. ***


*** That was the US in 1997, fuck knows what it is now.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You are a pathetic joke. 
> 
> Your post show that you now shit about this country. I would further  recommend anyone that has been poisoned by harry the dufus's pure tripe  throw it in the sewer. He does not know shit about America. An utter  dumbfuck. 
> 
> Once again your cut and paste means nothing. You suck googles cock.


Yep, once again you have no meaningful argument whatsoever.

Go on, I'm waiting for "You can have my gun when....".

You cliche-ridden rambo wannabe.

----------


## bsnub

^ bend over and spread your ass cheaks you coward.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ bend over and spread your ass cheaks you coward.


Oh dear, I didn't realise you were a flaming homosexual as well.

 :kma:

----------


## storm1fishing

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> Here's something to warm the cockles of all those anti-gun nut's hearts:  
> *Switzerland Is Crime Free, And Its All Because Of Guns!*
> 
> 
> America isn't crime free and they've got guns and neither is South Africa.


The problem in south Africa is that the police carry 9mm pistols but the criminals carry AK47s :smiley laughing:

----------


## bsnub

^^Dude Honestly I like a lot of your posts. The fact is that you do not see the forest for the trees. You think all Americans eat at Mcdonalds and have exactly two stones to rub together for IQ points. That to me makes you out to be an utter buffoon.

----------


## david44

Quote:
     					Originally Posted by *bsnub*  (Violent Riots Ravage Tottenham After Shooting) 
_^ bend over and spread your ass cheaks you coward._

Oh dear, I didn't realise you were a flaming homosexual as well.

This can be extinguished Soi Therapy

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^Dude Honestly I like a lot of your posts. The fact is that you do not see the forest for the trees. You think all Americans eat at Mcdonalds and have exactly two stones to rub together for IQ points. That to me makes you out to be an utter buffoon.


Fuck that, I'm a Carl Jr.'s man.

----------


## Neo

> In many ways, a kitchen knife is far more dangerous than a gun.


In many ways? Do you really believe that? 
A would be assailant is standing 15 feet from you, which would you feel is a more dangerous weapon for him to have, a knife or a gun?
You post a lot in a rather authoritative manner, but when you post soundbyte cliche's like that, it does call your rationality in to question. 

And the remark about Switzerland, was posted by Boon Mee, who got that rather useless piece of information, as always, off a right wing blogsite. 

If you have ever been to Switzerland, or even look into it's background, you will see that is a unigue country in terms of the size and relative wealth of it population and it's border and internal security.

----------


## harrybarracuda

To an extent it is a pointless argument, America is too far down the road of lax gun laws to ever recover the situation. On that basis, I think it's perfectly fair to arm yourselves, although I'd prefer something H&K to a handgun.

But by the same token, introducing guns into the UK would have one effect only - it would increase the homicide rate.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


No No No....bullshit.   If the "attacker" knows you are armed and capable of self defence he will much more likely fuck off and leave you alone.....and maybe go to a softer target....the one with the rolled up Daily Mail.

Anyhow, congratulations....you have come up with a list of 30 odd incidents spread over a period of 14 years or so in a country with over 300 million people.
Google can help support even the weakest of arguments can it not??... :Smile: 

It has been explained that gun crime in the US is quite heavily concentrated in a list of large urban areas and amongst a certain class of citizen.....that is a fact so argue all you like about how American is such a hotbed of crime; but a cooks tour of seven cities does not make one an expert on America.   You actually have to live there. 

   Quite frankly I'm fucking amazed at how ignorant Brits are about America...and I always used to think it was the Americans who knew fuck all about the rest of the world..  Hollywood and the TV cop shows have done a wonderful job of completely distorting the reality of the place to the extent that most Brits think the whole country is like East LA.

I've spend just about half my life in the UK and Europe, and the other half in North America.....trust me, I'll take the American side any day.  Guns or no guns.
There are parts of the US and even Canada that I would not want to live in for sure, but to put it bluntly, even the shitholes of North America are now better places than the shitholes of the UK, and once you get away from the shitholes of North America there is just no contest.

----------


## bsnub

Ok that maybe true. But why is the UK still allowing all the migration? It is doing no good. The US is screwed we can not close the doors. Europe can. So why?

----------


## david44

I fear too long in shitholes try Lao for mellow or Siam for fun

----------


## harrybarracuda

> No No No....bullshit.   If the "attacker" knows you are armed and capable of self defence he will much more likely fuck off and leave you alone.....and maybe go to a softer target....the one with the rolled up Daily Mail.
> 
> Anyhow, congratulations....you have come up with a list of 30 odd incidents spread over a period of 14 years or so in a country with over 300 million people.
> Google can help support even the weakest of arguments can it not??...


If you bothered reading it, that was just TEENAGERS.




> It has been explained that gun crime in the US is quite heavily concentrated in a list of large urban areas and amongst a certain class of citizen.....that is a fact so argue all you like about how American is such a hotbed of crime; but a cooks tour of seven cities does not make one an expert on America.   You actually have to live there.


The "family argument" that killed those people last week was in the middle of nowhere. Outside Akron. Norman Rockwell territory, so..... 




> I've spend just about half my life in the UK and Europe, and the other half in North America.....trust me, I'll take the American side any day.  Guns or no guns.
> There are parts of the US and even Canada that I would not want to live in for sure, but to put it bluntly, even the shitholes of North America are now better places than the shitholes of the UK, and once you get away from the shitholes of North America there is just no contest.


You are a lot less likely to get shot down the Mile End Road (a real shithole) than you are in Downtown LA, Miami or Washington. 

And as for getting away from the shitholes, I'd rather be at a bowling alley in Cheltenham when a family argument kicks off than one 40 miles outside Akron.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Meanwhile on the actual topic: Obviously catering to Express readers but there are a couple of valid points in there.




> CHILDREN ARE NOT ALL SWEETNESS AND LIGHT
> 
> How have we come to live in a society where children can get away with so much?
> 
> Sunday August 14,2011
> By Camilla Tominey
> 
> IT wasn't the woman jumping out of the burning building or even the footage of the bloodied youngster having his rucksack plundered.
> 
> ...


Link

----------


## Neo

> the shitholes of North America are now better places than the shitholes of the UK


Koman you now have: 0 Credibility

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Ok that maybe true. But why is the UK still allowing all the migration? It is doing no good. The US is screwed we can not close the doors. Europe can. So why?


Labour opened the floodgates to skew the voting figures. Now all the parties realise that immigrants represent a massive voting bloc, so will do nothing to upset them (like stop them bring 20 fucking family members over from the subcontinent).

----------


## terry57

> For the most part all that is necessary is a round over their heads. If that does not work....the next round  should be placed between the eyes of the lead chav......that almost always works.  It's a clear case of self defense...at least in those countries that still have some balls....



I can see where your coming from but you are not allowing for those scum chavs to be armed if guns where legal in England.

Be a  bloodbath all round with you the loser simply because of over whelming odds.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> In many ways, a kitchen knife is far more dangerous than a gun.
> 
> 
> In many ways? Do you really believe that? 
> A would be assailant is standing 15 feet from you, which would you feel is a more dangerous weapon for him to have, a knife or a gun?
> 
> ...


Yes I have been to Switzerland quite a few times  (my brother lived and worked in Zurich for 7 years)   I'm well aware of the wealth and nature of it's citizens....that was actually pme of my points.   Let' stick to the simple facts:  Lots of firearms....very low crime rate.....that is the point...its the citizensl not the guns.

----------


## bsnub

> Originally Posted by bsnub
> 
> 
> Ok that maybe true. But why is the UK still allowing all the migration? It is doing no good. The US is screwed we can not close the doors. Europe can. So why?
> 
> 
> Labour opened the floodgates to skew the voting figures. Now all the parties realise that immigrants represent a massive voting bloc, so will do nothing to upset them (like stop them bring 20 fucking family members over from the subcontinent).


I knew we would agree on this.

----------


## koman

> Originally Posted by koman
> 
> 
> the shitholes of North America are now better places than the shitholes of the UK
> 
> 
> Koman you now have: 0 Credibility


So you believe that the UK shitholes are better than the US shitholes....OK I'll back down on that a bit.....can I have my credibility back now please?.... :Smile: 
Shitholes are quite difficult to quantify....when you stop and think about it.

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> So do axes and shovels and knives.


Yeah dickhead, but unless you want to cut your firewood, plant your garden and cut your fucking sandwich with only a spoon, then you can live with those threats. 

Handguns I can "live" much more comfortably without.

----------


## Neo

> At 15 feet obviously the gun....at 2 feet in a dark alley....you choose.
> I did say in many situations....not all situations.


At any distance, in any situation a gun would be more dangerous. You've already contradicted you point by saying that you would rather have a gun than a rolled up news paper (or presumably a knife). 

Perhaps you could explain in how many ways a knife is more dangerous that a gun.




> I got my info from my next door neighbour who is Swiss and has lived there for 45 year or so.....no blogsite for me...can't speak for Boon Mee.


 :mid: 




> As had been stated previously, Switzerland (and some other countries)  have lots of firearms in the hands of citizens, but the crime rate is  low......now take a look at the kinds of citizens who own the  guns.....notice anything???





> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
> If you have ever been to Switzerland, or even look into it's background, you will see that is a unigue country in terms of the size and relative wealth of it population and it's border and internal security.
> 
> 
> Yes I have been to Switzerland quite a few times  (my brother lived and worked in Zurich for 7 years)   I'm well aware of the wealth and nature of it's citizens....that was actually pme of my points.   Let' stick to the simple facts:  Lots of firearms....very low crime rate.....that is the point...its the citizensl not the guns.


So having secure borders and a very well equipped police force, covering one of the smallest countries in the world has nothing to do with it? 
And I guess having negligible levels of poverty and unemployment have nothing to do with it either? 

Koman you now have: -1 Credibility

----------


## robuzo

> (like stop them bring 20 fucking family members over from the subcontinent).


You mean in the sense of procreating, right? It's odd when the oft-used meaningless intensive actually is appropriate.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> Labour opened the floodgates to skew the voting figures. Now all the parties realise that immigrants represent a massive voting bloc, so will do nothing to upset them (like stop them bring 20 fucking family members over from the subcontinent).


It's just a thought "arry" but maybe a UK coon shoot once or twice a year might reduce the numbers a bit?  :mid:  

(or to begin with maybe once or twice a month might be better?)

----------


## Neo

You start Rodders and let us know when you run out of bravado.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> (like stop them bring 20 fucking family members over from the subcontinent).
> 
> 
> You mean in the sense of procreating, right? It's odd when the oft-used meaningless intensive actually is appropriate.


God knows what reply I will get for calling you a clever c**t.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Labour opened the floodgates to skew the voting figures. Now all the parties realise that immigrants represent a massive voting bloc, so will do nothing to upset them (like stop them bring 20 fucking family members over from the subcontinent).
> 
> 
> It's just a thought "arry" but maybe a UK coon shoot once or twice a year might reduce the numbers a bit?  
> 
> (or to begin with maybe once or twice a month might be better?)


Unfortunately culling in the western world seems to be restricted to moose, baby seals, kangaroos and whales. And not everyone is happy about that.

 :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> You start Rodders and let us know when you run out of bravado.


I'd love to give it a try but I'm not sure if any company can make enough ammo?

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> ...


Clever old cock would be even better. Reading your line I instantly got an image of a large pack of sub-continentals humping away like big brown bunnies. Just so you know, I wasn't accusing you of not getting your own joke, which is a really annoying thing that happens to me far too often.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I wasn't accusing you of not getting your own joke, which is a really annoying thing that happens to me far too often.


I fully understand "robuzo" and like others your last went whoooooossssshhhhh! :mid:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by robuzo
> 
> I wasn't accusing you of not getting your own joke, which is a really annoying thing that happens to me far too often.
> 
> 
> I fully understand "robuzo" and like others your last went whoooooossssshhhhh!


Harry got it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I know Robuzo, but I'm not sure Rodders is that good with big words.

 :rofl:

----------


## English Noodles

> I fully understand "robuzo" and like others your last went whoooooossssshhhhh!





> Harry got it.


The Bald Retard ain't going to get it though. :Smile:

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I know Robuzo, but I'm not sure Rodders is that good with big words.


In fairness "arry" there wern't any "BIG" words in his post. 




> The Bald Retard ain't going to get it though


"noodless" sarcasm isn't a strong point of yours, stay off the wine gums you're posting like you're pissed againnnnnnnnn! 

(And yes I understand that's not unusal for you!)

----------


## English Noodles

THE RIOTERS PRAYER, 

Our father, who art in prison, my mum knows not his name, thy Riots come, read it in the Sun, in Birmingham, as it is in London, give us this day our Welfare bread & forgive us our looting, as we're happy to loot those who defend stuff against us, lead us not into employment but deliver us free housing, for thine is the tellys, the Burberry & the Barcardi, forever and ever...Innit

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## terry57

^

Thats brilliant Noodles.     :rofl:

----------


## kmart

:Smile: ^^Cheers, EN. *swipe*

----------


## harrybarracuda

Cheers EN, is it copyrighted because I want to put it out there....  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

Lots of pictures of rioters from the courts in the Telegraph today but most of them are white.
There is aslo a series on CCTV pics. Most appear to be black.
It seems someone is whitewashing the racial aspect.
Sure there were many whites involved, but the majority from what I've seen were black.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Lots of pictures of rioters from the courts in the Telegraph today but most of them are white.
> There is aslo a series on CCTV pics. Most appear to be black.
> *It seems someone is whitewashing the racial aspect.*
> Sure there were many whites involved, but the majority from what I've seen were black.


Of course they are, otherwise the blacks would be rioting over the racism.

----------


## robuzo

In the LA riots in '92 the rioting started in the black neighborhoods over perceived racial discrimination (I seriously doubt the London cops have anything on the LAPD of the late '80's-early '90's when it comes to being violent, racist, confrontational assholes), but the opportunistic looting was rainbow-hued. Maybe something similar in London (wouldn't want to try to draw too many comparisons, nonetheless).

----------


## Pol the Pot

When are we going to arm the rioters and recognize them as the legitimate government of the UK?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> When are we going to arm the rioters and recognize them as the legitimate government of the UK?


I'm sure Gaddaffi has already sent an envoy to Hackney.

----------


## kmart

> Lots of pictures of rioters from the courts in the Telegraph today but most of them are white.
> There is aslo a series on CCTV pics. Most appear to be black.
> It seems someone is whitewashing the racial aspect.
> Sure there were many whites involved, but the majority from what I've seen were black.


In their natural setting they'd be productively engaged sat under a tree all day with an AK47.

----------


## spikebs4

lastest news.. iran are sending peacekeepers to the uk...

----------


## Boon Mee

> In the LA riots in '92 the rioting started in the black neighborhoods over perceived racial discrimination (I seriously doubt the London cops have anything on the LAPD of the late '80's-early '90's when it comes to being violent, racist, confrontational assholes), but the opportunistic looting was rainbow-hued. Maybe something similar in London (wouldn't want to try to draw too many comparisons, nonetheless).


Right.  And when those rioters in LA saw the Korean shopkeepers locked & loaded, it calmed down quick.

----------


## robuzo

^Of course, with too many guns around during riots you also have crazy people shooting at firemen, like in LA in '92. If looters deserve shooting (they do) then someone shooting at firefighters needs to be shot twice. The LAPD could have nipped the LA riots in the bud, or at least contained them, but instead decided to make sure everyone knew what a bunch of useless clowns they were.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And here is a rather good illustration of the problem. She was probably expecting more benefits than that.

Perhaps it's time to withdraw child benefits except for the first one or two? 

The last paragraph is just ridiculous.








> MUM-OF-10: I CAN’T LIVE ON £30K BENEFITS
> 
> Moira Pearce now lives with her latest boyfriend, jobless Mark Austin
> 
> Saturday August 13,2011
> By Anil Dawar
> 
> A “SCROUNGING” mother of 10 who gets more than £30,000-a-year in state handouts has complained that she is not being given enough financial help.
> 
> ...

----------


## English Noodles

Southerners. 

*shudder*

----------


## harrybarracuda

You're joking, I'd bet Liverpool and Manchester are full of like-minded, fat-arsed, lazy benefit scroungers.

 :Smile:

----------


## Neo

Real Southerners live on or near the South coast and are historically tougher and harder working than their inland or city dwelling neighbors. People from London are not Southerners.

----------


## OhOh

> Real Southerners live on or near the South coast and are historically tougher and harder working than their inland or city dwelling neighbors. People from London are not Southerners.


 :rofl:

----------


## Neo

Fact  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stinky

Southerners are Gods very own children, righteous and hardworking folk who drink real beer  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

Amen to that  :Yup:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Have to love Sky News. Breaking "news" is a 35 yr old woman who died from what sounds like CO poisoning, and Robbie Keane having joined LA Galaxy.

And who was slagging off the BBC? Oh, I know, Fox News viewers.

 :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oh, in deference, they've cut over to some mockney twat who "set up the wall", and is wearing a T-shirt with Yoda wearing sunglasses. And who probably hates darkies.

It's quite comical.

And after his 5 minutes of bullshit, 15 seconds of Syria and 15 seconds of Iraq.

Why do people insist on posting links to News stories again?

----------


## OhOh

Cameron heckled as divided Britain debates riots | Reuters

_"Cameron heckled as divided Britain debates riots



By Mohammed Abbas
WITNEY | Mon Aug 15, 2011 3:45pm BST
(Reuters) - Prime Minister David Cameron's promise to fix Britain's "broken society" prompted heckles from a teenage audience in his rural powerbase on Monday, underlining the deep divisions about what caused the country's worst riots in decades.

In speech at a youth club in the picturesque town of Witney, Oxfordshire, Cameron blamed the trouble on a society where fathers abandon families, gangs flout the law and people refuse to take responsibility for their actions.

But the young audience was unimpressed, heckling the Conservative leader and pointing the finger at public spending cuts, inequality and higher university fees which they fear will widen the gap between society's haves and have-nots.

"He is blaming everyone but himself," said Jake Parkinson, 17, unemployed. "The rich get richer, the poor get poorer. I'd love to go to university, but it's the money that is putting me off."

Cameron, wearing a crisp white shirt and blue tie and sporting a suntan after a Tuscan holiday cut short by the rioting, stood in front of graffiti portraying two hooded and masked youths striking a gangster pose.

The cartoon-like characters fitted the stereotype of those who took part in four nights of rioting that triggered a bout of soul-searching about the state of British society.

There were whistles when Cameron entered the stuffy, cramped room and "chicken" noises at the end from teenagers who accused him of leaving early and being too scared to answer all of their questions.

AUSTERITY BRITAIN

Many in Witney said they thought the biggest threat to public order came from a government austerity drive that they say will inevitably lead to the closure of social services funded by the state or third parties, such as charities.

"He wants people to get in touch with their families, but for some people their families aren't there and the youth centre is the only place where they can talk to people," said Ryan Clayton, 15. "But he's shutting all the youth centres."

With its honey-coloured stone houses, antiques shops and historic church, Witney is a world away from the city streets where looters wrecked shops. Cameron represents the area in parliament and has a house nearby in the Cotswolds countryside.

In the town's main street, unemployed father-of-two Martin Lawson Smith said the wide gap between the rich and poor had fuelled the discontent.

"I don't think broken families and morals are the problem," he said. "It's more the inequality that there is in society."

The debate over the many possible causes of the rioting has divided voters, political parties and media commentators.

In Tottenham, the north London neighbourhood where the riots began after police shot dead a suspect called Mark Duggan, there was some support for Cameron.

"I think he's right," said Nicola Pastore, 26, who lives next to a carpet shop gutted during the disorder. "At the beginning it had something to do with the funeral (of Duggan) but after that it was just people wanting to rob."

Giuseppe Delgiudice, 48, painting the front door of a boarded up law firm beneath a flat destroyed by fire, said he backed stronger police powers and action to tackle gangs.

"It was too lenient at the beginning," he said of the initial police response to the riots. "The first riot might have had an issue. But from Monday it was just looting."

Others highlighted a lack of apprenticeships for young people, an over-generous system of state benefits and a breakdown of family values.

George Akolbire, 50, who moved to Britain 14 years ago from Ghana, said family discipline was a problem.

"It's the government, the politicians who don't allow the parents to sort out their children," he said. "My father used to beat me. Here the government say 'don't touch your children,' so you are scared of smacking them when they do something bad."_

----------


## Boon Mee

And then there's this:

Mother of 13-year-old who smashed up shop blames government                 * :  A 13-year-old boy has walked free from court after admitting smashing up a    shop with a stolen golf club as his mother said the riots are because the    government does "f*** all" for children.*


 The boy, who cannot be named because of his age, was one of the very few    defendants to walk free from court, after receiving a nine month referral    order for burglary and violent disorder.  

  His mother, sitting beside the boy's father, wiped tears from her eyes as the    court was told she handed him in after seeing wanted photos of her son being    circulated by Greater Manchester Police. 

  She is on benefits, does not live with the boy's father and has 10 other    children, the court heard. 

  Outside court she told reporters she was ''ashamed'' of her son. 

  ''I didn't know he was in the riot. I went out to look for him. It's wrong I'm    ashamed of him,'' she said. 


Mother of 13-year-old who smashed up shop blames government - Telegraph

She might be ashamed but blaming the government for her son's behavior is just plain wrong.  Morals have gone right out the window... :Confused:

----------


## crippen

UK riots: magistrates told 'ignore the rule book' and lock up looters
Magistrates have been told that they can ignore sentencing guidelines and hand down more draconian penalties to rioters and looters.


By John-Paul Ford Rojas, Tom Whitehead and James Kirkup10:09PM BST 15 Aug 2011213 Comments
Courts are being advised that the scale of last weeks civil disobedience means that offences committed during the riots should be dealt with more harshly.
The memo, sent late last week by the capitals most senior justice clerks, led one magistrate to warn that any offenders involved in the anarchy can expect a prison sentence.
Magistrates appear to have heeded the message, as figures released by the Ministry of Justice last night disclosed that two in three people charged in connection with the riots and looting have been remanded in custody.
In other developments:
* Theresa May, the Home Secretary, will today indicate that thousands more officers will be trained as riot police, but will deepen the row with chief constables by insisting that controversial reforms will go ahead.

* An official investigation into the causes of the riots will be announced by Nick Clegg, the Deputy Prime Minister, but he will stop short of a full public inquiry.
* David Cameron yesterday pledged to turn around the lives of 120,000 dysfunctional families, despite criticism from Ed Miliband, the Labour leader, that he was resorting to gimmicks.
* Downing Street conceded that Bill Bratton, the former New York and Los Angeles police commissioner, is unlikely to become the next head of the Metropolitan Police.
* Scotland Yard last night released CCTV footage showing two police officers being run over as they were chased by rioters. Both were taken to hospital.
Details of the memo to the courts emerged yesterday as Daniel Anderson, a 25-year-old father of three from Croydon, was jailed for six months after admitting handling stolen goods. Anderson was found with two new guitars, an amplifier and a flat-screen television.
Novello Noades, chairman of the bench at Camberwell Green magistrates court in south London, said: What was happening on our streets last week was anarchy. The very fabric of society was at risk. Anyone with any involvement must be dealt with as severely as we possibly can. Only custody is appropriate.
The magistrate added: Our directive for anything involved in rioting is a custodial sentence. So the question is whether our powers are sufficient or not. It is a very, very serious matter.
The guidance for tougher penalties was issued amid growing concerns that courts were being soft on offenders. Looters and rioters walked free last week in a series of cases, including David Atoh, 18, who admitted stealing two designer T-shirts in Hackney, east London.
A magistrate told him the two days he spent in a cell awaiting his hearing was adequate punishment and freed him. Despite Mr Camerons pledge that young offenders would face punishment, a string of juvenile criminals were allowed to return home to their parents.
They included a 12-year-old boy who admitted stealing a £7.49 bottle of wine from a Sainsburys in Manchester and was given a nine-month referral order.
The boy appeared ashamed of his actions, but after the hearing he and his mother swore at reporters. In Nottingham, an 11yearold girl, who left primary school last month, smirked and refused to apologise when put before a judge.
Senior justice clerks in London subsequently told judges that they could overlook sentencing guidelines to take into account the exceptional level of the disorder. It is likely to mean that more offenders are being passed up to the Crown Court as judges there can hand out longer terms.
James Clappison, a Conservative member of the Commons Home Affairs Committee, called for magistrates elsewhere to be given similar instructions.
The courts need to recognise the breakdown of law and order that took place, he said. We need to see tougher sentencing to deter future offending. The sad fact is that many people must be sent to jail.   UK riots: magistrates told 'ignore the rule book' and lock up looters - Telegraph 


Just as the L.o.S is (hopefully!) getting better,this happens in the U.K.. ::chitown::

----------


## Boon Mee

It get worse.  The Beeb weighs in with it's sickening mixture of stuffy elitism and left-wing, mushy-headed analysis.  From a  a podcast of the BBCs _World Tonight_, in which Laurie Penny offers her _intelligent_ analysis.
The comedy starts around ten minutes in, shortly after one  self-declared rioter says he wants more things for the community and  less tax. The same gentleman also thinks the police should have more  power to clamp down on rioters i.e., on people such as himself. I  kid you not. Swollen with  righteousness and keen to interrupt, Laurie tells us, theres been no  attempt to understand the rioters, which is a typically bold and  puzzling statement, not least given the 

, then you really should try harder to _understand_ our societys social divisions.


Nicking trainers, Laurie tells us, is a sign of desperation and a political statement.  :rofl: 


davidthompson: Causes, More Causes and the Politics of Trainers

----------


## socal

As Dear Readers know, we have wondered what this Great Correction  really intends to correct.  At a minimum, it seems destined to correct  the 50+ year build-up of debt.  But maybe it will destroy modern  social-welfare governments too.
 The model is simple enough: citizens give up a portion of their  freedom and a portion of their money.  In return they get  safetyprotectionand something for nothing.  The typical voter believes  he will get more than he paid forhe counts on his government to rob  those richer than he is and transfer the loot to him.
 The system works  for a while.  But as these governments mature they  become more expensive, rigid, and zombified.  More and more people find  ways to get something for nothing.  More and more join the underclass,  because it is easier to live at someone elses expense, even if you  cant live very well.  Pretty soon, there are zombies all over the  place.
 The Cameron government in the UK  like almost all social welfare  governments  spends more than it can afford.  It realized it had to  stop feeding the zombies so much.  It announced cut backs.  This week,  the zombies counterattacked.
 They dont treat me right, said one zombie quoted in the  International Herald Tribune.  They just give me enough money to eat  and watch TV.
 When they are not eating at taxpayer expenseor watching TV at  taxpayer expensein an apartment paid for at taxpayer expensewearing  clothes furnished at taxpayer expense, they are likely communicating by  cellphone or Blackberry or I-phone, also provided at taxpayer expense.   This week, the zombies got in touch with one another and decided to  upgrade their lifestyles by breaking into shops and stealing things.   That too, was at taxpayer expense.  But it wasnt an expense authorized  by the peoples representatives in Parliament.  The zombies had  declared war.
 The British feds were outraged.  They had spent so much money on  these people.  Why were they biting the hands that fed them?  Ahyou  know the answer, Dear Reader.  Because the system had turned almost a  whole generation of people into zombies.    Zombies are used to getting  something for nothing.  If they get it from the feds or take it  directly, what is the difference?
 And what else do they have to do?  Watching TV all day is boring.  For a brief time this week, zombies were on the march.
 It probably wont be the last time.  The Zombie Wars have begun.
 Regards,
Bill Bonner,

----------


## Cujo

What is it with the use of the term 'fed's' the yanks like to use to refer to the U.K. government.
The UK doesn't have state and federal government.

----------


## robuzo

> What is it with the use of the term 'fed's' the yanks like to use to refer to the U.K. government.
> The UK doesn't have state and federal government.


The US right wing uses "Feds" (plural not possessive) as shorthand for overweening central government. The fact that many if not a clear majority of US right wingers come from states that actually get more back from the government than they pay in doesn't get in the way of their anger, which at base is fueled more by their fear that the government empowers people they hate (non-whites, gays, non-co-religionists, uppity females, etc., etc., ad nauseum) than by unfair taxation. Taxes are the focus of the elite who fund the right-wing populists, while right-wing populism is based on appealing to the masses of people who feel they have lost their place in society, i.e., white males, due to government policies. To constantly crow about victimhood is supposedly a characteristic of the PC "left," but in fact the "tea party" and other right-wing movements are just as much if not more concerned with the victim status. Conservatism always speaks for people who feel they have lost something.

The ignorance about the actual workings of the British or other foreign governments isn't half as disturbing as some of the other implications of that essay. People thinking in terms of "zombie wars" are not only desperately afraid, they have de-humanized the object of their fear. Where that leads is fairly obvious.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> What is it with the use of the term 'fed's' the yanks like to use to refer to the U.K. government.
> The UK doesn't have state and federal government.
> 
> 
> The US right wing uses "Feds" (plural not possessive) as shorthand for overweening central government. .


_Only_ those detested right-wing folks use the term "Feds?"  :rofl:

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> 
> What is it with the use of the term 'fed's' the yanks like to use to refer to the U.K. government.
> The UK doesn't have state and federal government.
> 
> 
> The US right wing uses "Feds" (plural not possessive) as shorthand for overweening central government. The fact that many if not a clear majority of US right wingers come from states that actually get more back from the government than they pay in doesn't get in the way of their anger, which at base is fueled more by their fear that the government empowers people they hate (non-whites, gays, non-co-religionists, uppity females, etc., etc., ad nauseum) than by unfair taxation. Taxes are the focus of the elite who fund the right-wing populists, while right-wing populism is based on appealing to the masses of people who feel they have lost their place in society, i.e., white males, due to government policies. To constantly crow about victimhood is supposedly a characteristic of the PC "left," but in fact the "tea party" and other right-wing movements are just as much if not more concerned with the victim status. Conservatism always speaks for people who feel they have lost something.
> 
> The ignorance about the actual workings of the British or other foreign governments isn't half as disturbing as some of the other implications of that essay. People thinking in terms of "zombie wars" are not only desperately afraid, they have de-humanized the object of their fear. Where that leads is fairly obvious.


It is the "right wingers" who typically have capital that is financing the zombies.

Right wingers are not afraid, I am sure every shop owner in the US cant wait for their first kill shot.

----------


## Boon Mee

Four valid points:

1. Conservatives fear leftist government because they know the policies do not work and the country will suffer as a result.

2. Leftists fear conservative government because deep down they are  afraid the policies will work and the country will prosper as a result  and more people will abandon the progressive faith and they will no  longer be able to live with the comforting delusion that they are  superior to everyone around them.

3. The Left is permanently incapable of self-reflection. It cannot  reverse its centuries-long cosmic quest for the Open Society based on  Social Justice; but rather only shift its tactics when necessary.

4. Hence the only considered option when confronted with failure is  to double down like an obsessive gambler, laying his familys and our  nations prosperity on the blackjack table. The programs didnt work to  revive the economy/make health care cheaper because we didnt invest  enough money!


ripped from  here

----------


## Cujo

I wish Americans would stay out of this and mind their own business.
They have no understanding of politics outside their own and see everything in black and white and try to relate everything to the states.
It's annoying.
If I see the term 'tea party' again in this thread I think I might go on a shooting spree.
Though I realize that's the perview of the right.

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

> *the    government does "f*** all" for children.*


Apart from giving them...

A GBP 50,000 education
A roof over their heads
Free healthcare
Clothes, heat and electricity
A guaranteed income when they grow up.

.....and the same for any children that they in turn breed.


Apart from that, nothing.

----------


## koman

> “Nicking trainers,” Laurie tells us, is a sign of “desperation” and “a political statement.”


They could have burned down a retirement home full of geratriacs in wheelchairs..... that too could be rationalized as a " political statement" on the basis that they must have been "rich" people.   "Rich people" seem to be the real cause of all the mayhem according to many of the rioters....

----------


## Boon Mee

> I wish Americans would stay out of this and mind their own business.
> They have no understanding of politics outside their own and see everything in black and white and try to relate everything to the states.
> It's annoying.
> If I see the term 'tea party' again in this thread I think I might go on a shooting spree.
> Though I realize that's the perview of the right.


Well, obviously, y'all ain't managing your store too good, eh?  The unavoidable truth is that looters loot because they can. As one looter  explained on a British radio show: The government arent in control   because if they was, we wouldnt be able to do it, could we?

Lady Thatcher must be livid...

----------


## nigelandjan

> Mother of 13-year-old who smashed up shop blames government : A 13-year-old boy has walked free from court after admitting smashing up a shop with a stolen golf club as his mother said the riots are because the government does "f*** all" for children.


             I am really suprised he turned out like this after watching the Telegraph vid of his such loving caring parents .

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by "Boon Mee"  
> 
> Nicking trainers, Laurie tells us, is a sign of desperation and a political statement.
> 
> 
> They could have burned down a retirement home full of geratriacs in wheelchairs..... that too could be rationalized as a " political statement" on the basis that they must have been "rich" people.   "Rich people" seem to be the real cause of all the mayhem according to many of the rioters....


Well, it remains to be seen if Old Blighty can overhaul their social welfare system effectively. 

[But] "once again, the symptoms and not the causes are being addressed. This  is because addressing causes is unpopular and difficult. It is  depressing to note that the only prime minister since the Second World  War who has had the honesty to candidly and repeatedly speak the truth  about the consequences of our post-war welfare fetish was Margaret  Thatcher: She pulled no punches, she did not dress up her sentiments or  obscure the harshness of her message to such an extent that it lost its  meaning, and she revelled in taking on who she saw as the enemies of  liberty and of civilization (the socialists at home, the Soviet Union  abroad). The result? The economy rallied and Britain was saved from what  looked like terminal decline. Her reward? To be generally loathed for  being harsh, even by many of those who would broadly agree with her." 

Quoted from  here

----------


## harrybarracuda

It is heartening to see our great Prime Minister pledging ZERO TOLERANCE to these looters and criminals.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Seriously dudes, you have to look at the picture a bit harder!

----------


## OhOh

> Seriously dudes, you have to look at the picture a bit harder!


Ah yes, Cameroon is putting on a little weight, to many cream cakes :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Pol the Pot

Good one, Harry! Hadn't noticed the first time!  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> *the    government does "f*** all" for children.*
> 
> 
> Apart from giving them...
> 
> A GBP 50,000 education
> ...


Perhaps the quote is out of context, but apart from free(ish) healthcare the government doesn't give children any of those things.

----------


## Boon Mee

^
No free council housing, eh? :mid:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Good one, Harry! Hadn't noticed the first time!


I have to admit, neither did I when I first received it.

 :Smile:

----------


## tuktukdriver

> I wish Americans would stay out of this and mind their own business.
> They have no understanding of politics outside their own and see everything in black and white and try to relate everything to the states.
> It's annoying.
> If I see the term 'tea party' again in this thread I think I might go on a shooting spree.
> Though I realize that's the perview of the right.



Have you ever noticed how much the Brits get involved in American politics on this site?

----------


## tuktukdriver

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Mother of 13-year-old who smashed up shop blames government : A 13-year-old boy has walked free from court after admitting smashing up a shop with a stolen golf club as his mother said the riots are because the government does "f*** all" for children.
> 
> 
>              I am really suprised he turned out like this after watching the Telegraph vid of his such loving caring parents .


This is why hand outs are wrong. People begin to depend on them, that it's the governments job to take care of them. I can understand the need to take care of people but how about handing people jobs instead of money, make them do something for it.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Have you ever noticed how much the Brits get involved in American politics on this site?


No.  Don't believe I have! :rofl:

----------


## Neo

> ^
> No free council housing, eh?


Well it depends who you're talking about, people at the bottom end of the society get their rent paid, but most people pay their own rent, not everyone that has a council house is unemployed, far from it. 

And as for free clothes and free heating, nobody gets that, you may get a one off subsidy payment if you are very poor, but otherwise you make do like everyone else. 

Britiain is without doubt one of the richest societies in the world, but 6 million people still live in energy poverty. That is 10% of the population that cannot afford to adequately heat their homes in the winter, or have enough energy for hot water, cooking and lighting.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Britiain is without doubt one of the richest societies in the world, but 6 million people still live in energy poverty. That is 10% of the population that cannot afford to adequately heat their homes in the winter


How well I remember chucking coins into the poxy heater in some of the rooms I've stayed...

----------


## david44

It is well known warmth only mildly alleviates the pox.
The best cure is to leave UK make enough room for the asylum lunatics

----------


## Hampsha

Plundering by bankers acceptable but not by the poor.





STFU = Shut the fuck up.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Seriously dudes, you have to look at the picture a bit harder!


            If thats your doing in Photoshop Harry 10/10 made me larf green sent  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Seriously dudes, you have to look at the picture a bit harder!
> 
> 
>             If thats your doing in Photoshop Harry 10/10 made me larf green sent


Sadly I can't claim the honour but it is a fine piece of work.

 :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Look, this 'have and have not' thing is no justification for opportunist looting and violence. I mean what bullshit. 

Did the looters ensure they were only taking property from the uber wealthy?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Did they distribute an equitable share of their 'proceeds' to those truly in need?  :rofl: 


Get real.

----------


## crippen

Two Facebook users who urged people to join in riots online are jailed for FOUR years
By JACK DOYLE, JAMES TOZER and JAYA NARAIN
Last updated at 12:13 AM on 17th August 2011


Two Facebook users who tried to kickstart mob violence during last weeks riots were each jailed for four years yesterday.
Perry Sutcliffe, 22, and Jordan Blackshaw, 20, were locked up even though their chilling plans to go on the rampage came to nothing.
In a separate development a judge in Manchester tore up normal sentencing rules and said any adults involved in rioting should expect to go lose their liberty for a significant period.






Guilty of trying to incite riots: Jordan Blackshaw, 20, left, and Perry Sutcliffe-Keenan, 22, right, were both jailed for four years for creating riot Facebook pages
Judge Andrew Gilbart, QC, unveiled a sliding scale of tariffs under which riot leaders will be jailed for at least eight years, burglars who broke into shops to steal for between four and seven years, and arsonists between three and seven years.
Even those who claimed they found stolen goods abandoned on the street should be jailed for up to four years, he said. The sentences were longer than for similar offences committed in isolation because of the need to send a message about the consequences of such outbursts of criminal behaviour.

More...

Pack of looters caught on camera pulling biker off his scooter and stealing it
Jailing three men for their part in last weeks mayhem, Judge Gilbart made a furious attack on rioters for undoing Manchesters efforts to rebuild after the IRA bomb that tore through the city centre in 1996.
As Judge Gilbart made his comments, a few miles away at Chester Crown Court Judge Elgan Edwards was making an example of Facebook plotters Sutcliffe and Blackshaw.
The court was told that in separate incidents they set up pages on social networking sites at the height of last weeks violence calling on others to join them in causing trouble in Cheshire.
Two Facebook users who urged people to join in riots online are jailed for FOUR years | Mail Online

----------


## sabang

Guess they won't be complaining about their Rent for a while.  :mid:

----------


## kmart

> Look, this 'have and have not' thing is no justification for opportunist looting and violence. I mean what bullshit. 
> 
> Did the looters ensure they were only taking property from the uber wealthy? 
> Did they distribute an equitable share of their 'proceeds' to those truly in need? 
> 
> 
> Get real.



Yep, agreed. Just feral thievery in the absence of effective policing. To justify it as some sort of political protest or activity is a total fucking insult to anybody who has ever marched, protested, or even been arrested for legitimate grievances. 
Utter apologist bollocks.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Two Facebook users who urged people to join in riots online are jailed for FOUR years By JACK DOYLE, JAMES TOZER and JAYA NARAIN Last updated at 12:13 AM on 17th August 2011


                 The pic of the top one puts me in mind of a very young Steve Davis .


          Oh well their parents must be really proud of em now

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by crippen
> 
> Two Facebook users who urged people to join in riots online are jailed for FOUR years By JACK DOYLE, JAMES TOZER and JAYA NARAIN Last updated at 12:13 AM on 17th August 2011
> 
> 
>                  The pic of the top one puts me in mind of a very young Steve Davis .
> 
> 
>           Oh well their parents must be really proud of em now


Their parents are down at the pub and havent heard it yet. They still have quite a lot of social security money until they pass out.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> Look, this 'have and have not' thing is no justification for opportunist looting and violence. I mean what bullshit. 
> 
> Did the looters ensure they were only taking property from the uber wealthy? 
> Did they distribute an equitable share of their 'proceeds' to those truly in need? 
> 
> 
> ...


"insult to anybody who has ever marched, protested, or even been arrested for legitimate grievances."
well said

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sky News started "Human Rights groups have criticised the sentences handed down to looters..." and at that point I switched off.

When will these PC twats realise that they are a major part of the problem?

----------


## nostromo

> Sky News started "Human Rights groups have criticised the sentences handed down to looters..." and at that point I switched off.
> 
> When will these PC twats realise that they are a major part of the problem?


BBC didnt do that yet. PC fu?ckers will come with an explanation, UK is failed society and its all their fault and gimme more money

----------


## harrybarracuda

Victim: Richard Bowes died after being attacked in an Ealing street 


*'16-year-old's punch killed riot hero'*

*Martin Bentham and Kiran Randhawa*
				 				 			 			 		      	 				 		    	 		    		 		        	 			        	16 Aug 2011 			         			  	 			 		




 		   	 			 	      	 	      	 	      	 	        	 	          	The man killed as he tried to put  out a fire in the riots was felled by a single punch to the head from a  16-year-old boy, a court heard today.
Richard Bowes, 68, sustained serious head injuries when he was attacked near his home in Ealing. 
A  teenager from Hounslow appeared before magistrates charged with murder,  violent disorder and four counts of burglary. He was remanded in  custody.
The suspect's 31-year-old mother also appeared at Croydon  magistrates' court this morning charged with perverting the course of  justice.
The court was told that CCTV footage captured the teenager last week striking Mr Bowes with "the fatal blow".
Prosecuting  lawyer John Gardner said the pensioner was seen walking from his home  in Spring Bridge Road to the shopping centre that was being ransacked by  looters on Broadway when he was attacked. 
He was seen being  "challenged" by youths as he went to try to put out a fire in a bin. Mr  Gardner said: "He was punched in the face once, fell backwards, hit his  head on the pavement and lay motionless after being thrown to the  ground.
The prosecution say it was this suspect who struck
the fatal blow." Mr Gardner said that following the punch Mr Bowes never regained consciousness.
The  teenager was among suspects arrested during the violence in the capital  last week to appear in court today. He and his mother will appear at  the Old Bailey in two days.


It came as the Standard revealed that  hundreds of London gang members were at the centre of last week's  violence and looting, the Standard reveals today. 
One in four suspects arrested is in a gang or "affiliated" to one, according to figures from the Met.


Younger  gang members carried TVs and other goods to leaders in cars and there  are reports of gangs orchestrating the first riots in Tottenham.  


The extent of their involvement comes after David Cameron pledged to "wage war" on gangs. 


*Link
*

----------


## Bobcock

Bought my first SLR which I still have in Spring Bridge Road.

Cunts came from Hounslow to loot our area, fucking scum.

----------


## Cujo

> Bought my first SLR which I still have in Spring Bridge Road.
> 
> Cunts came from Hounslow to loot our area, fucking scum.


Erm, (scratches head quizzically) they looted your old camera?

----------


## Bobcock

lack of commas, doing manpower resourcing for my new GM.....bit careless.

The SLR is safe and well in Bangkok you'll be pleased to know.

----------


## Cujo

> lack of commas, doing manpower resourcing for my new GM.....bit careless.
> 
> The SLR is safe and well in Bangkok you'll be pleased to know.


Well that's a relief then.

----------


## English Noodles

This shows you the type of scum we are dealing with here.

----------


## nostromo

> This shows you the type of scum we are dealing with here.


scum. People are so different, some are good, some some just plain bad. Rest of us dont understand. Kid, or man by his age, in court said he "didnt even get any housing benefits". Fxxcer.

----------


## Bangyai

Enter the bleeding heart liberals :



*England riots: Liberal Democrats and campaigners condemn 'bonkers' sentences*


*The Coaltion's drive for tougher punishments for those involved in last weeks riots has been criticised as bonkers by Liberal Democrats and provoked condemnation from justice campaigners.* 

 
Image 1 of 2
Jordan Blackshaw (left) and Perry Sutcliffe-Keenan 

By Murray Wardrop

10:19AM BST 17 Aug 2011
Comments 


As two Facebook users who tried to incite rioters to destroy their local towns were jailed for four years, MPs and penal reform groups attacked the Governments calls for harsher sentencing for convicted rioters. 

Baroness Hamwee, the Lib Dems home affairs spokeswoman in the Lords, said David Cameron's pledge of "zero tolerance" on criminality was not acceptable. 

She told *The Guardian* that there should be "zero tolerance with zero tolerance". 

David Ward, the Lib Dem MP for Bradford East, described plans to withdraw benefits from offenders as "nuts", while Tessa Munt, the MP for Wells, said the plans were "bonkers, bonkers, bonkers". 

Frankly, this all smacks of headline grabbing by Conservatives, not calm rational policy  making, she said. The Howard League for Penal Reform also warned against courts handing out disproportionate sentences after Jordan Blackshaw, 20, and Perry Sutcliffe-Keenan, 22, were jailed for four years each for inciting disorder, even though the riots they tried to plan never happened. 

The men, both previously of good character, became the first to be sentenced by crown court judges for their involvement in the mass civil disobedience that swept England. 
Andrew Neilson, director of campaigns for the Howard League, said: "The rush to send a message out is leading to some very bad sentences, which will be overturned on appeal. 
"It will be a further drag on the court system, which is already struggling  and that's before considering the pressures on the prison system." 
He added: "It's understandable that the courts are being asked to treat the public disturbances as an aggravating factor. 
"However, I think what's not being borne in mind is another key principle of the justice system  that of proportionality. 
"Sentences should reflect the seriousness of the offence. 
"In the Facebook case, we're talking about four years' jail which would normally be associated with serious and violent offences. 
"But in this case the police closed down the pages and it's very unclear the extent to which these were organising something or whether it was two young men putting stupid messages on Facebook." 
Blackshaw, of Northwich, Cheshire, set up an event entitled "Smash Down Northwich Town", and Sutcliffe-Keenan, of Warrington, created the page "Let's Have a Riot in Latchford". 
Both men pleaded guilty to intentionally encouraging another to assist the commission of an indictable offence under Sections 44 and 46 of the Serious Crime Act 2007, the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) said. 
Neither Blackshaw nor Sutcliffe-Keenan were accused of rioting or looting themselves, yet the pair were given the lengthiest sentences so far in relation to the nationwide disorder. 
Martin McRobb, Crown Advocate for CPS Merseyside and Cheshire, defended the sentences, saying the pages caused "significant panic and revulsion" to the people of Cheshire. 
"Jordan Blackshaw and Perry Sutcliffe independently and from the safety of their homes may have thought that it would be acceptable to set up a Facebook page to incite others to take part in disorders in Cheshire," he said. 
"They were wrong. They both used Facebook to organise and orchestrate serious disorder at a time when such incidents were taking place in other parts of the country." 
Tough sentences were also handed out to three looters at Manchester Crown Court yesterday. They were among the first sent to jail by the Crown Courts for taking part in the mayhem which wreaked havoc on the streets last week. 
Judge Andrew Gilbart, Recorder of Manchester, told the defendants the "outbursts" of criminal behaviour like the looting and rioting "must be met with sentences longer" than if they were committed in isolation. 
David Beswick, 31, Stephen Carter, 26, both from Salford, and Michael Gillespie-Doyle, 18, from Tameside, all pleaded guilty at earlier hearings at Manchester Magistrates' Court to a variety of offences during the "unprecedented" large-scale disorder, the court heard. 
The maximum sentence of six months in jail was deemed not long enough by the lower courts and their cases were fast-tracked to Manchester Crown Court. 
The sentences came as the Home Secretary said no-go areas could be brought in to clear the streets in a bid to give police the powers they need to tackle future riots. 
Theresa May said yesterday that she was considering whether more general curfew powers were needed to help prevent a repeat of last week's violence. 
Victims will also be given the chance to speak out as ministers said the Government would be establishing an independent communities and victims panel to ensure those caught up in the trouble "can have their voice heard". 
Deputy Prime Minister Nick Clegg also said looters will be forced to wear orange suits and help to clean up areas hit by the disturbances as part of "riot payback schemes". 
Mr Clegg promised yesterday that rioters without a job would be "met at the prison gates" to ensure they find work. Those involved in last week's riots should be both punished and "made to change their ways," he added. 
Victims will also be given the right to confront those who tore up their neighbourhoods face  to  face to reinforce the message that the actions of rioters had consequences, Mr Clegg said. 
The tough prison sentences handed down for attempting to organise riots were welcomed by Communities Secretary Eric Pickles. 
"We need to understand that people for a while thought that this was a crime without consequence," he told BBC Radio 4s Today programme. 
"We cannot have people being frightened in their beds, frightened in their own homes, for their public safety. 
"That's why these kind of exemplary sentences are necessary and I think the public would be rightly alarmed if that incitement to riot got off with just a slap on the wrist." 
On Monday, senior judges denied that courts had been told to jail anyone convicted of being involved in last week's riots. 
The Judicial Office said no directive had been issued and judges must consider many factors, including the punishment of offenders, the need to deter others and the need to protect the public, before passing sentence. 
The statement followed reports that judges and magistrates had been told to give anyone involved in the rioting a custodial sentence. 
Earlier, lawyers at Camberwell Green Magistrates' Court in south east London were reportedly told that magistrates had been asked to hand down a custodial sentence to anyone involved in the rioting. 
But the Criminal Justice Alliance, which represents around 60 organisations, warned that simply jailing youngsters over their role in the riots risked turning opportunistic looters into hardened criminals. 
The Ministry of Justice said custody was used for the most serious or persistent young offenders where it was necessary to protect the public. 
Paul Mendelle QC, a former chair of the Criminal Bar Association, expressed concern that the courts were failing to heed guideline sentences laid down by the Court of Appeal. 
"It appears that the courts are being urged to ignore those guidelines and somehow to throw the rule book out of the window and ramp up sentences. I find that unsettling and potentially unjust," he said. 
"It is often said that justice delayed is justice denied, but justice rushed can be justice denied as well." 


England riots: Liberal Democrats and campaigners condemn 'bonkers' sentences - Telegraph

----------


## Bangyai

Listening to those two ' riot girls ' refering to the arson and looting as good fun I wondered how they might have felt had some of the mob decided to rape them ? Would social anarchy still seem like such good fun ? Would the police still be held in such contempt ?

----------


## robuzo

Interesting and thoughtful essay by Russell Brand in the Guardian:
UK riots: Big Brother isn't watching you | UK news | The Guardian
"However "unacceptable" and "unjustifiable" it might be, it has happened so we better accept it and, whilst we can't justify it, we should kick around a few neurons and work out why so many people feel utterly disconnected from the cities they live in. . .
-snip-
Why am I surprised that these young people behave destructively, "mindlessly", motivated only by self-interest? How should we describe the actions of the city bankers who brought our economy to its knees in 2010? Altruistic? Mindful? Kind? But then again, they do wear suits, so they deserve to be bailed out, perhaps that's why not one of them has been imprisoned. And they got away with a lot more than a few fucking pairs of trainers."

----------


## nostromo

> Listening to those two ' riot girls ' refering to the arson and looting as good fun I wondered how they might have felt had some of the mob decided to rape them ? Would social anarchy still seem like such good fun ? Would the police still be held in such contempt ?


I saw that interview too. Scum. I rarely rate girls as scum, but this is it. One girl involved is a rich kid, with rich daddy and a mansion. Got by police with some UK50K worth of loot.

----------


## Cujo

The conspicuous consumption I've witnessed more and more these years must surely lead to resentment and a feeling of exclusion from a world a certain demographic can see but cannot participate in.

----------


## terry57

> Listening to those two ' riot girls ' referring to the arson and looting as good fun I wondered how they might have felt had some of the mob decided to rape them ?


Problem being the girls are so Immature they do not realize how there stupid actions and words will affect there future,  same as most of the rioters.

I am not supporting them in any way but caste your mind back to when you where a teenager.

My self new it all but in hind sight new fuk all.

----------


## Bangyai

> I am not supporting them in any way but caste your mind back to when you where a teenager.


Well terry, if you believe my mum, then as now , beyond my sphincter , the sun is always shining. Problem is , you just don't notice it unless I fart .

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> 
> 
> Listening to those two ' riot girls ' referring to the arson and looting as good fun I wondered how they might have felt had some of the mob decided to rape them ?
> 
> 
> Problem being the girls are so Immature they do not realize how there stupid actions and words will affect there future,  same as most of the rioters.
> 
> ...


Well Terry I dont mind you understanding them, but when i was a teenager i never crashed shop windows and got that telly or killed anyone. I dont believe that line, too young to know. Everyone must know right and wrong from early on.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> 
> ^
> No free council housing, eh?
> 
> 
> Britiain is without doubt one of the richest societies in the world, but 6 million people still live in energy poverty. That is 10% of the population that cannot afford to adequately heat their homes in the winter, or have enough energy for hot water, cooking and lighting.


You sermonising, dreary little fart. 

You make a bald statement such as 6 million live in energy poverty and then proceed to explain what that utterly vacuous term means as if no one else could possibly work it out without your help. What a pathetic little stunted secondary modernised runt you are. 

People aren't in energy poverty anymore than they are in food poverty or even in beer poverty. They have an income which is insufficient to meet the demands on their purse. Old people subsisting on state pensions are poor and have to make choices but that's what poverty means. Why churn out the same old platitudinous bilge tenth rate politicians spout as they try to make stating the bleedin' obvious something new that only they in their callow conceit knew? You silly little prick.

Fucking energy poverty. More like intelligence poverty, you dumb twat head and in your case you certainly would qualify for a grant.

----------


## Satonic

^^ I think they know right from wrong. The point is, and I think the point Terry is making is that they are yet to realise the consequences of their actions.

----------


## Neo

The prison sentences for the two lads that got four years each for writing on Facebook, are utterly ridiculous. How can anyone justify that? 4 years??

----------


## Neo

> I'm a sermonising, dreary little fart.


Indeed you are.

----------


## Satonic

Making an example of them Neo. But yeah, slightly excessive.

----------


## Satonic

I am waiting for this to download, but it looks like it will be interesting viewing:


_This mini-documentary film looks at the initial causes and wider context surrounding the recent England riots. Politicians refuse to acknowledge their role in creating a deeply unfair and failing society, a perfect storm of police brutality, city poverty and austerity measures, that will only get worse unless the root problem is addressed.

Did you know for the rioters to be on par with the looting by the financial bailouts, corporate tax avoiders and Libyan invasion, they would have to repeat the same level of damage 320 times?_

Perfect Storm - The England Riots Documentary + Extras (download torrent) - TPB

----------


## Neo

^^An example that will no doubt be overturned shortly, thank god at least our appeals courts don't act like we're living under a police junta. 

Yes it's a bloody stupid thing to do, but as their actions didn't result in any disturbances, it amounts to 4 years for a thought crime. 

I think then one thing it does show is the laws that the Government have been building up over the last 20 years are as draconian as many of the countries they decry for human rights abuses.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The prison sentences for the two lads that got four years each for writing on Facebook, are utterly ridiculous. How can anyone justify that? 4 years??


Why are you people so stupidly unimaginative that you persistently fail to understand anything outside the scope of your miserably diminished intellect?

Is it simply a question of IQ? 

Oh well, here we go.

Ahem. Rioting mobs are only sustained by the dynamic in which the individual's pre-existing capacity for independent action is superseded by a commitment to the group to whom responsibility is abdicated. Without the force of numbers the mob derives no power. Those who participated in the riots were jointly and severally culpable of the crimes committed and as such were therefore each equally responsible. Thus, we will see a sanction placed upon each offender seemingly disproportionate to the actual offence but that is not an issue since in many cases those who committed them would not have done so had the riot not occurred. They are being punished for the act of participation which contributed to the overall commotion which led to £200 million worth of damage, thousands of innocent citizens terrorised, the wanton destruction of private property, arson, theft, violent assault and murder. That one person is being jailed for theft of a bottle water whereas another will receive the same custodial sentence for theft of a plasma TV is logical and appropriate since both participated equally in the mob action.

The two idiots both conspired to arrange the same action that was in fact orchaestrated in Ealing. That nothing came of their design is neither here nor there since the inaction of their intended audience does not excuse or diminish their culpability in attempting to incite a further riot.

The sentence is obviously merited to anyone with the meanest of intelligence not least because of the graphic precedent set by the earlier riots.

An entire generation has grown up thinking that life is an extension of a Playstation and that personal responsibility is nothing but a theoretical concept. So pleasing to see the authorities finally setting about dismantling their fantasy world.

----------


## socal

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
> 
> Listening to those two ' riot girls ' refering to the arson and looting as good fun I wondered how they might have felt had some of the mob decided to rape them ? Would social anarchy still seem like such good fun ? Would the police still be held in such contempt ?
> 
> 
> I saw that interview too. Scum. I rarely rate girls as scum, but this is it. One girl involved is a rich kid, with rich daddy and a mansion. Got by police with some UK50K worth of loot.


I rate lots of girls as scum, they typically have white skin.

----------


## Satonic

So to save you reading thegent's long winded post with many big words (congratulations) basically if the kids were a part of the trouble, be it sending a text/facebook message or looting a shop they should all be dealt with in the same way.

----------


## English Noodles

> Rioting mobs are only sustained by the dynamic in which the individual's pre-existing capacity for independent action is superseded by a commitment to the group to whom responsibility is abdicated. Without the force of numbers the mob derives no power. Those who participated in the riots were jointly and severally culpable of the crimes committed and as such were therefore each equally responsible. Thus, we will see a sanction placed upon each offender seemingly disproportionate to the actual offence but that is not an issue since in many cases those who committed them would not have done so had the riot not occurred. They are being punished for the act of participation which contributed to the overall commotion which led to £200 million worth of damage, thousands of innocent citizens terrorised, the wanton destruction of private property, arson, theft, violent assault and murder. That one person is being jailed for theft of a bottle water whereas another will receive the same custodial sentence for theft of a plasma TV is logical and appropriate since both participated equally in the mob action.  
> 
> The two idiots both conspired to arrange the same action that was in fact orchaestrated in Ealing. That nothing came of their design is neither here nor there since the inaction of their intended audience does not excuse or diminish their culpability in attempting to incite a further riot.  The sentence is obviously merited to anyone with the meanest of intelligence not least because of the graphic precedent set by the earlier riots. 
> 
> An entire generation has grown up thinking that life is an extension of a Playstation and that personal responsibility is nothing but a theoretical concept. So pleasing to see the authorities finally setting about dismantling their fantasy world.


Well said.

----------


## nigelandjan

> When will these PC twats realise that they are a major part of the problem?


         Hope you did a proper " risk assesment " before making that post Harry

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
> The prison sentences for the two lads that got four years each for writing on Facebook, are utterly ridiculous. How can anyone justify that? 4 years??
> 
> 
> Why are you people so stupidly unimaginative that you persistently fail to understand anything outside the scope of your miserably diminished intellect?
> 
> Is it simply a question of IQ?


Oh do shut up you sanctimonious cock. 
Nobody can try to justify the length of the sentence unless they live with their heads jammed permanently up their own rectum, still don't let that stop you trolling your inane fantasies gent, you are fairly amusing in the most pitiful way.

----------


## nigelandjan

> People aren't in energy poverty anymore than they are in food poverty or even in beer poverty. They have an income which is insufficient to meet the demands on their purse. Old people subsisting on state pensions are poor and have to make choices but that's what poverty means. Why churn out the same old platitudinous bilge tenth rate politicians spout as they try to make stating the bleedin' obvious something new that only they in their callow conceit knew? You silly little prick.


               Shame you have to go so aggresive and over the top personal attack etc Gent ,,,,,,,,, because I for one agree with many of the basic points you have made so well here .

               When compared to somewhere like errrrr Tha ,,,, no  lets just say many poorer Countries many of the people of the UK are under an illusion about ANY kind of poverty , allways makes me larf when I see the  " poverty stricken " folk discussing how poor they are as they smoke a fag and carry their  " ready meals " to their cars , to drive home 1 mile from the shops.

                 Having said that mabe my parents brought us up in fuel poverty ,,, all I know is we had old softwood single glazed windows ,, that had as much ice on the inside as the outside in the winter ,, an open fire in the living room , the only room that was heated , which was just as well as we bathed in there on a Sunday night ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yeah ok our home was never a constant 27 degrees all over so mabe we had fuel poverty  :Smile: .


          Oh just rememberred ,, my ex father in law used to spend his £200 winter fuel allowance on some HOT favourites ,er,,,,,,,,,in Ladbrookes betting shop to be precise ,, which was ok as he lives in Council sheltered accomadation and all heating , lighting and water , Poll tax is inclusive in the peppercorn rent he pays  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fuck me, what is it with the c**ts that keep trying to use long words?

I have enough with fucking Indians trying to pretend they're English in the 1890's.

It's like being on TV.

----------


## Neo

> Shame you have to go so aggresive and over the top personal attack etc Gent ,,,,,,,,, because I for one agree with many of the basic points you have made so well here .


Yes it is a shame, because his hysterical rants undermine any rational point he's trying to make, but then he doesn't really have a point, his motivation is to troll for arguments. 

Anyway the post that he got into such a tizzy over was simply to counterpoint Boon Mee's usual mindless drivel, so if the gent wishes to align himself with Boon, why should I bother trying to convince him otherwise..but the facts about poverty, fuel or otherwise, in the UK are well documented and easy to find.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Just because the thread has "riots" and "ravage" in it, it doesn't mean you have to start your own.

 :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

These are the kind of sentences that should be handed down as standard.

----------


## nostromo

> The prison sentences for the two lads that got four years each for writing on Facebook, are utterly ridiculous. How can anyone justify that? 4 years??


That wasnt just for writing on Facebook. I think specific charge could be made for that. 

In the UK, sentences are given under a very strict legal guidelines. If someone gets 4 years, it is for a reason. Reasons might not be public to protect the guilty party-or his family.

----------


## Mr Gribbs

I hate to toot my own horn, but I look like a genius again. If you read my past post here I speak on the dog shittyness of Western, and Anglo Saxon (British) culture in particular, and how it turns people into animals. This is the kind of "culture" and I use the term culture lightly here, the British and other Europeans think the Muslims should assimilate into? Get the fuck out of here. The black Christians have assimilated into Western liberal culture, and look how they act. Look at how trashy the native British youth are the, white ones. No one in theri right fucking mind would want their kids to assimilate into that dog shit culture. Let them have their flat screen tv's, high priced booze, and the latest cell phones. The vast majority of these rioters were white British scum, and blacks who been there for generations. Guys like Blue think these drunken and drugged up fucks are going to become the next SS, he has another thing coming, these losers don't have the discipline to get a job, or cut their drinking down to three days a week, let alone change the status quo.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
> The prison sentences for the two lads that got four years each for writing on Facebook, are utterly ridiculous. How can anyone justify that? 4 years??
> 
> 
> That wasnt just for writing on Facebook. I think specific charge could be made for that. 
> 
> In the UK, sentences are given under a very strict legal guidelines. If someone gets 4 years, it is for a reason. Reasons might not be public to protect the guilty party-or his family.


These sentences only look harsh because over the years the beaks and the government have gone soft. For a lot of people they're a return to halcyon days.

----------


## kmart

The severity of the sentences being handed down is no surprise. The UK and Cameron's government have been severely embarrassed on the world stage by these riots. Right before the 2012 Olympic Games as well.
Expect a backlash.  :Smile:

----------


## Neo

> These sentences only look harsh because over the years the beaks and the government have gone soft. For a lot of people they're a return to halcyon days.


Yes things really have gone downhill since the late 14th century. 

 :Crucified: 
 :witchhunt:

----------


## baby maker

> The severity of the sentences being handed down is no surprise. The UK and Cameron's government have been severely embarrassed on the world stage by these riots. Right before the 2012 Olympic Games as well.
> Expect a backlash.


 
*Perhaps the English Government won't allow the english people to attend...*
*just sit in their council houses....and watch it on their stolen teles....*

----------


## Neo

The Daily Mash - Looters return stuff to Games Workshop

----------


## English Noodles

> These sentences only look harsh because over the years the beaks and the government have gone soft.


Agree, mate. It's not that these sentences are harsh, it's that most sentencing is way to soft.

----------


## Neo

Be careful what you wish for.. it may come back and bite you in the arse. 
 :Yup:

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> These sentences only look harsh because over the years the beaks and the government have gone soft.
> 
> 
> Agree, mate. It's not that these sentences are harsh, it's that most sentencing is way to soft.


Bring back Thatcher! She would sort those fuckers out.

----------


## hazz

For my sins I have been back in the UK and been staying around the areas of london where the rioting has taken place and almost walking into the birmingham city riots on its first day.

To be honest, I do not see what the fuss is about. Rioting has been part of british political culture for centuries and been instrumental in causing political and social changes that have defused social issues that lead to revolution in other european countries.

Whilst these riots were a serious public order issue, compared to the rioting thats repeatedly taken place over the last 60 years they were not that serious. The police seemed to have handled this in the same way they normally do, without feeling the need to escalate from using police and dogs to using horses. So the government talk about the need to use water cannons and tear gas, the need to control social media has just been embarrassing, they seem to have utterly lost their nerve. Its embarrassing.

What is new about this rioting is that the initial politically inspired violence that normally proceeds optimistic looting, didn't really happen to any degree. And this is where Facebook and blackberry came into place; helping the looters organise themselves in advance for the rioting they expected to occure. But at the same time this technology along with cctv and public disgust have provided the police with a goldmine of evidence thats going to make rioters accountable in a way thats never happened before.

Giving long prison sentences to people who made the initial calls for looting does not seem inappropriate as this is what  lead to the rioting and its important that in future everyone knows what if you try to inspire people to violence you will pay the price. My only issue with giving 4 years to these people who tried and failed to start a riot; is does this leave the courts enough room to up the sentence on those who try and succeed?

In many other respects the courts seem to have lost control of themselves. these long sentences being given to people who have had nothing to do with the looting beyond handling looted goods seems utterly inappropriate. Its those who have inspired the rioting and those who have used violence that need deterrent sentencing.

If there is one lesson to be learnt from this rioting is that there is a small minority across all classes in the UK who will happily attempt to ripe this country apart for paltry personal gains given the slightest opportunity; if they think they can get away with it. 
I doubt if many of these people feel the same level of impunity they felt during the rioting; given the rate at which the police are arresting them. And in that respect there little chance of these riots ever reoccurring in the short to medium term, but its a harsh reminder as to how fragile our societies are and how quickly things could fall apart. Thats the primary issue that needs addressing post riot, I'm not optimistic given the uninspiring leadership that seems unable to move beyond the blame game and pointless sound bites about national service and other daily mail obsessions.

----------


## English Noodles

*Scooter Attack Witnesses' Flat Torched*


*A couple who filmed a scooter driver being dragged from his vehicle  before it is stolen by rioters has described how their own flat was set  on fire just minutes later.        * 




Marko Silla and his girlfriend Mailis Andreson were forced to flee  their home during the riots in Croydon on August 8 after witnessing the  attack on the motorcyclist.


  Mr Silla said the numbers of rioters on the street increased rapidly  after the scooter was stolen: "Everything happened so fast. We saw two  or three houses start to burn and there was a lot of smoke.


  "We started to worry. We were really scared.


  "The people opposite were shouting for us to come out and by the time we got out our flat was on fire."


  The IT worker said he was only able to grab his mobile phone, keys, wallet and laptop before escaping the blaze.


  He says he and his housemates lost many of their personal belongings including, televisions, speakers, CDs and photos.


  The couple have been staying at the hotel where Ms Andreson works but  have decided to leave the country and return to Estonia following the  incident.


  Just moments before they were forced from their home the couple shot  footage of a scooter rider being assaulted and having his vehicle  stolen.


  The rider is seen trying to make his way along the road through the gathering crowd.


  He is then set upon by a gang of around six people.


  One drags him by the head from his scooter to the floor. An  accomplice then drags the victim away from his vehicle before a third  man rides the scooter away.


  The thief is then shown just a few metres down the road after falling off the scooter.


  He then jumps back onto the vehicle and drives it in the opposite direction and back into the crowd.

Footage Of Scooter Rider Attacked By Rioters In Croydon Is Released By Couple Who Lost Flat In Riot | UK News | Sky News

----------


## Neo

> The couple have been staying at the hotel where Ms Andreson works but  have decided to leave the country and return to Estonia following the  incident.


Every cloud has a silver lining...  :Wave:

----------


## English Noodles

> Every cloud has a silver lining...


You not like Estonians being in the UK? I thought you would be more against Etonians.

----------


## nostromo

> For my sins I have been back in the UK and been staying around the areas of london where the rioting has taken place and almost walking into the birmingham city riots on its first day.
> 
> To be honest, I do not see what the fuss is about. Rioting has been part of british political culture for centuries and been instrumental in causing political and social changes that have defused social issues that lead to revolution in other european countries.
> 
> Whilst these riots were a serious public order issue, compared to the rioting thats repeatedly taken place over the last 60 years they were not that serious. The police seemed to have handled this in the same way they normally do, without feeling the need to escalate from using police and dogs to using horses. So the government talk about the need to use water cannons and tear gas, the need to control social media has just been embarrassing, they seem to have utterly lost their nerve. Its embarrassing.
> 
> What is new about this rioting is that the initial politically inspired violence that normally proceeds optimistic looting, didn't really happen to any degree. And this is where Facebook and blackberry came into place; helping the looters organise themselves in advance for the rioting they expected to occure. But at the same time this technology along with cctv and public disgust have provided the police with a goldmine of evidence thats going to make rioters accountable in a way thats never happened before.
> 
> Giving long prison sentences to people who made the initial calls for looting does not seem inappropriate as this is what  lead to the rioting and its important that in future everyone knows what if you try to inspire people to violence you will pay the price. My only issue with giving 4 years to these people who tried and failed to start a riot; is does this leave the courts enough room to up the sentence on those who try and succeed?
> ...


Thank you for very considered input.

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> Every cloud has a silver  lining...
> 
> 
> You not like Estonians being in the UK? I thought you  would be more against Etonians.


Unfortunately the Etonians weren't scared so easily and only ran as far as the family estate in the Berkhamptons.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> *Fuck me*, what is it with the c**ts that keep trying to use long words?


I'll pass on your suggestion above "arry" if you don't mind. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

But lately you seem to be becoming more and more obsessed about longgggggg words "arry" why? :Confused:

----------


## Mr Gribbs

The good thing about this riot is the British press can't blame it on the Nazis, and the average dumb fuck British prole can't blame it on the muzzies. :mid:

----------


## English Noodles

More footage of the people that these bleeding hearts feel are being treated too harshly by the courts.

----------


## Neo

:smiley laughing: stupid old codger!

----------


## Mr Gribbs

I spoke too soon, I pop open the BBC website today and they got a piece on the guy who used to be thorn in the side of  :yerman: . No country in Europe, or the world for that matter is more defined by a War that happened 60 something years ago then the British. Britain claime to have "?won" the war, but did they really? Germany today is much stronger country, has an excellent economy, it produces much better quality of human , has a better soccer team, etc.

BBC News - Hans Litten: The man who annoyed Adolf Hitler

The black community in the UK has been destroyed because they assimilated into liberal British culture. The blacks are all about getting shit, aka consumerism (gold chains, sneakers, latest celly, etc) adpoted amoral sexual preferences (sleep around, have bastard children with multiple partners, high rates of STD's) brainwashed by the liberal school systems by thinking they have legitimate grievances like slavery, racism, when in fact they never been slaves or persecuted because of their race, anti religion (blacks used to be strong with the Churches), while the British church lets go with faggot priest and what not. The only people who really stayed away from the looting and shit were Muslims, mostly because they've rejected British "values" wholesale. The stuff about poverty and lack of oppurtunities is a bunch of shit, most of the world is dirt poor and living much worse circumstances, but don't act like this. Blacks in the Western world were better off sixty years ago, until they were hijacked by lefties who wanted to use them as a battering ram against working and middle class white people. Back then blacks policed their own kind, now they rely on the government. It's not the blacks in Britain or immigrants starting wars and invading the likes of Libya, Afghanistan, Iraq, its the regular old British who support this and big bankers, the blacks are just useful idiots.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> The black community in the UK has been destroyed because they assimilated into liberal British culture. The blacks are all about getting shit, aka consumerism (gold chains, sneakers, latest celly, etc) adpoted amoral sexual preferences (sleep around, have bastard children with multiple partners, high rates of STD's) brainwashed by the liberal school systems by thinking they have legitimate grievances like slavery, racism, when in fact they never been slaves or persecuted because of their race, anti religion (blacks used to be strong with the Churches), while the British church lets go with faggot priest and what not. The only people who really stayed away from the looting and shit were Muslims, mostly because they've rejected British "values" wholesale. The stuff about poverty and lack of oppurtunities is a bunch of shit, most of the world is dirt poor and living much worse circumstances, but don't act like this. Blacks in the Western world were better off sixty years ago, until they were hijacked by lefties who wanted to use them as a battering ram against working and middle class white people. Back then blacks policed their own kind, now they rely on the government. It's not the blacks in Britain or immigrants starting wars and invading the likes of Libya, Afghanistan, Iraq, its the regular old British who support this and big bankers, the blacks are just useful idiots.


"gwibbs" has lost the fucking plot again!

 :dont feed the troll:

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> The black community in the UK has been destroyed because they assimilated into liberal British culture. The blacks are all about getting shit, aka consumerism (gold chains, sneakers, latest celly, etc) adpoted amoral sexual preferences (sleep around, have bastard children with multiple partners, high rates of STD's) brainwashed by the liberal school systems by thinking they have legitimate grievances like slavery, racism, when in fact they never been slaves or persecuted because of their race, anti religion (blacks used to be strong with the Churches), while the British church lets go with faggot priest and what not. The only people who really stayed away from the looting and shit were Muslims, mostly because they've rejected British "values" wholesale. The stuff about poverty and lack of oppurtunities is a bunch of shit, most of the world is dirt poor and living much worse circumstances, but don't act like this. Blacks in the Western world were better off sixty years ago, until they were hijacked by lefties who wanted to use them as a battering ram against working and middle class white people. Back then blacks policed their own kind, now they rely on the government. It's not the blacks in Britain or immigrants starting wars and invading the likes of Libya, Afghanistan, Iraq, its the regular old British who support this and big bankers, the blacks are just useful idiots.
> 
> 
> "gwibbs" has lost the fucking plot again!


Hey Ratney, you forgot to blame the fooking wogs and muzzies for the riots, not the white British and black British who've been living there for generations, and mostly been assimilated into "British culture." You and your legions of idiots can keep railing about austerity measures, lack of oppurtunity, etc.; but the bottom line is it has to do with the British culture, and those who assimilate into it. Look at the British people on this website, most are idiots. They are grown men who brag about getting drunk and fucking prostiutes, these are guys in their forties and fifties, imagine if this was your father?

----------


## Neo

> They are grown men who brag about getting drunk and fucking prostiutes, these are guys in their forties and fifties, imagine if this was your father?


Oh so _you're_ the one that came to look at the temples...

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> I hope the police come down hard.
> 
> 
> Yup. 
> 
> Close the local KFCs.


Friendly fire (Sheding a tear for me bruva MaMa)

----------


## Neo

> More footage of the people that these bleeding hearts feel are being treated too harshly by the courts.


You can just imagine the dialogue..

Looter: Oi grandad get out a tha way we gonna mash tha place up
Codger: Now now lads you have to respect other peoples property
Looter: You'll be respectin a kick in tha bollix if you don't do one innit
Codger: Look lets go down the park for a game of footy or play hide and seek
Looter: Is you some kinda peadobattyclaat get tha fuck outa my way
Codger: I fought in two world wars for you lot
Looter: Fight your way outa this fuckface BLAP BLAP BLAP.. 

Old people.. what the fuck do they know.

----------


## nigelandjan

Mrs. Gribbs have you found a way to shortcut the red blobs or convert them into greens ?? your maxed out with greengages with 740 wind ups ??

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by English Noodles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Neo
> ...


Why you dislike Estonians? Obvious reasons would be obvious, but I think that small country is making it very well. You are a russian?

----------


## astasinim

> Mrs. Gribbs have you found a way to shortcut the red blobs or convert them into greens ?? your maxed out with greengages with 740 wind ups ??


Thats because he`s one of the multi nik wind ups, who are allowed to troll the board at their pleasure, garnering themselves with rep from the circle jerk that is in the know. Quite pathetic really , but this is the nature of TD.

----------


## Agent_Smith

> The severity of the sentences being handed down is no surprise. The UK and Cameron's government have been severely embarrassed on the world stage by these riots. Right before the 2012 Olympic Games as well. Expect a backlash.


Indeed.  Bit like how the cops will surround one fellow while letting several others get away just to set an example/let off some frustration.  Gov't. can't get em all, so they go for the "low hanging fruit" first to get their vengeance.

----------


## Cujo

In China they say "kill the chicken, show the monkey"
Quite a good strateegy.

----------


## nostromo

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> The black community in the UK has been destroyed because they assimilated into liberal British culture. The blacks are all about getting shit, aka consumerism (gold chains, sneakers, latest celly, etc) adpoted amoral sexual preferences (sleep around, have bastard children with multiple partners, high rates of STD's) brainwashed by the liberal school systems by thinking they have legitimate grievances like slavery, racism, when in fact they never been slaves or persecuted because of their race, anti religion (blacks used to be strong with the Churches), while the British church lets go with faggot priest and what not. The only people who really stayed away from the looting and shit were Muslims, mostly because they've rejected British "values" wholesale. The stuff about poverty and lack of oppurtunities is a bunch of shit, most of the world is dirt poor and living much worse circumstances, but don't act like this. Blacks in the Western world were better off sixty years ago, until they were hijacked by lefties who wanted to use them as a battering ram against working and middle class white people. Back then blacks policed their own kind, now they rely on the government. It's not the blacks in Britain or immigrants starting wars and invading the likes of Libya, Afghanistan, Iraq, its the regular old British who support this and big bankers, the blacks are just useful idiots.
> 
> 
> "gwibbs" has lost the fucking plot again!


Afraid he never knew the plot.

----------


## CalEden

His take on gang thugs, some what similar to the London problems. I had to search for the full speech please be patient. It is very interesting, you can fast forward to 8:25 or 17:00 minutes.

Philadelphia Mayor Michael Nutter took the podium at his church in West Philly on Sunday, August 7, 2011 to admonish teens for making the city look bad with the recent mob attacks and "diminishing their race."

----------


## koman

> His take on gang thugs, some what similar to the London problems. I had to search for the full speech please be patient. It is very interesting, you can fast forward to 8:25 or 17:00 minutes.
> 
> Philadelphia Mayor Michael Nutter took the podium at his church in West Philly on Sunday, August 7, 2011 to admonish teens for making the city look bad with the recent mob attacks and "diminishing their race."


Instead of importing some ex NY cop to tell the UK how to manage this stuff...they really should bring the Philly mayor over.

Combe your hair
Pull up you pants...we don't want to see yo underwear
Pull down you hoodie
Go to school...read a book...learn something
Show some manners
Earn respect...don't just demand it
Why would anybody ever give you a job if you look and act like that?

We will not tolerate this any more.  Smarten up or you go to jail....and your irresponsible useless parents will join you.

I like the Philly mayor.  None of the usual poor black victim BS...no excuses
..no more breaks....

London needs this guy....give him up.... :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

This is the scum that the bleeding hearts are saying are being treated too harshly.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> This is the scum that the bleeding hearts are saying are being too harshly.


Treated? 

"noodless" you're not making much sense tonight...overdosed on the winegums have we? :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> Treated?


Thanks.



> .overdosed on the winegums have we?


Not tonight. :Smile:

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> His take on gang thugs, some what similar to the London problems. I had to search for the full speech please be patient. It is very interesting, you can fast forward to 8:25 or 17:00 minutes.
> 
> Philadelphia Mayor Michael Nutter took the podium at his church in West Philly on Sunday, August 7, 2011 to admonish teens for making the city look bad with the recent mob attacks and "diminishing their race."


I live in Philadelphia, and Nutter is an idiot. He only started to care about black flash mobs when they started to go into affluent white areas where all the hipsters and yuppies (many being Jews) "play," where most of his support comes from. It usually poor white people who enjoy the fruits of "diversity," ie black people. Blacks are fucked up because they been used as useful idiots by lefties, the blacks were better off sixty years ago when they stayed in their own communities, educated their own, policed their own, etc. Why have a steady partner when you can fuck a bunch of different guys, shit out some kids, and have the government pay for it? Why take responsibility for your actions, when you've been taught you're a victim from the first day you walked in a classroom? That is why blacks usually vote for the one who they think is going to give them the most free stuff.

----------


## The Bold Rodney

> I live in Philadelphia


I sincerely hope "gwibbs" you're not a leading member of the "Philadelphia Black Mafia"?  :rofl: 




> Blacks are fucked up because they been used as useful idiots by lefties


Bullshit, same old same old crap....they're fucked up because of their genes, nothing more and nothing less and many of them have chips on their shoulders the size of a golf course.




> Why have a steady partner when you can fuck a bunch of different guys


Up to you "gwibbs" your choice, but definitely not my cup of tea for sure! 

As the old saying goes re blacks "gwibbs"..."they swing through the trees with the greatest of ease"!  :rofl:

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> I live in Philadelphia
> 
> 
> I sincerely hope "gwibbs" you're not a leading member of the "Philadelphia Black Mafia"? 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ratney, if the blacks are fucked up because of their genes, what is your exscuse for all those fooking Brits rioting? The blacks in the UK are fucked up because they became "British." Those equally dark muzzies aren't acting like the blacks, because they've rejected Britishness wholesale, you and your ilk are always crying they don't assimilate. You notice blacks and other non whites aren't rioting in Germany, that is because Germany produces a better person than the UK.










g

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> Blacks are fucked up because they been used as useful idiots by lefties
> 
> 
> Bullshit, same old same old crap....they're fucked up because of their genes, nothing more and nothing less and many of them have chips on their shoulders the size of a golf course.


God was having a bad day though, he fucked their hair right up, but you know he did try and make it up to them by giving them rhythm  :Yup:  One love.

----------


## spikebs4

mr gibbs... if my understanding is correct,germany get a lot of problems from the turkish communty....

----------


## Cujo

Gribbs, just how do you know there were no muzzies amongst the rioters?

----------


## English Noodles

> You notice blacks and other non whites aren't rioting in Germany, that is because Germany produces a better person than the UK.


If you knew anything about Germany then you would know about the the Jungen Nationaldemokraten and the race riots of 1991 and 1992. Basically riots of whites against other races, especially SE Asian (Vietnamese) and Roma.

You know about all this already though of course, I'm sure.

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> You notice blacks and other non whites aren't rioting in Germany, that is because Germany produces a better person than the UK.
> 
> 
> If you knew anything about Germany then you would know about the the Jungen Nationaldemokraten and the race riots of 1991 and 1992. Basically riots of whites against other races, especially SE Asian (Vietnamese) and Roma.
> 
> You know about all this already though of course, I'm sure.


You're comparing apples to oranges. There were problems all over the former communist countries when communism collapsed. It was idiot Germans attacking some minorities, not minorities who've been living in Germany for generations rioting and looting. You are really reaching to bring up some small issue that happened twenty years ago when communist rule was ending.

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> mr gibbs... if my understanding is correct,germany get a lot of problems from the turkish communty....


My aunt is from Germany, and my uncle spends a good deal of time there and he told me there are some issues with them, but nothing too bad.

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> Gribbs, just how do you know there were no muzzies amongst the rioters?


Because the media would have been using epithets like sharia, jihad, intifada, etc. There might have been Muslims amongst the rioters, or people who happened to be born to Muslims parents, but the riots were British for the most part. The native Brits, and blacks who've lived there for generations, who know no other land or culture.

----------


## English Noodles

> My aunt is from Germany, and my uncle spends a good deal of time there and he told me there are some issues with them, but nothing too bad.


People in the know would tend to disagree with him.

BERNAMA - German Police Union Doesn't Rule Out UK-Like Riots In Germany

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> My aunt is from Germany, and my uncle spends a good deal of time there and he told me there are some issues with them, but nothing too bad.
> 
> 
> People in the know would tend to disagree with him.
> 
> BERNAMA - German Police Union Doesn't Rule Out UK-Like Riots In Germany


Did you even read the article? The guy making that claim is a union official for the cops, he probably is looking to get the coppers a bigger budget and new toys. The German politcians don't believe there is any chance of UK type riots happening in Germany. The Malaysian immigrants in Germany are saying Germany is nothing like Britain, they feel fucking good there! These riots have nothing to do with econimics, austerity measures, race, or immigrants; it has to do with British culture. The rioters in the UK didn't speak hausa or urdu, they weren't schooled in a madrass in Kano or Karachi, they were fucking acting British; vicious, greedy, targeting innocent people, drunk, anti religion, anti intellectual, entitled, etc.

----------


## English Noodles

> The German politcians don't believe there is any chance of UK type riots happening in Germany.


Why - because that's what they're saying? :rofl:

----------


## English Noodles

> The rioters in the UK didn't speak hausa or urdu


How do you know that? What about the foreign nationals that were arrested?

----------


## Agent_Smith

> they're fucked up because of their genes, nothing more and nothing less and many of them have chips on their shoulders the size of a golf course.


The legacy of slavery.  

Slaves were mistreated, but were housed and fed as well.  So the U.S. created a class of people used to being taken cared of but at the same time were oppressed and denied basic human rights (self determination) which created a generations-long anger regarding the majority classes but also there lingered this entitlement mentality from being housed and fed for hundreds of years and never having to learn any other useful skills beyond basic survival.  

These two consequences (anger and entitlement) from the legacy of slavery is slowly fading but still exists very deeply in black culture.  This, I believe, is the root of all black/white friction in the U.S.

----------


## Jamrock

I beleive these riots were the result of a well executed plan by high powered individuals within the Police and Government.
The shooting of the low life drug dealer was a setup designed to get the black community angry and in a destructive mood.
They are sick of all the shootings, stabbings and muggings carried out by the blacks and they want to start dealing with it.  Now the whole world knows that the blacks are out of control and running wild on the streets of England.  The Government will also be forced to re-think the planned cuts to the Police service as a result of the wogs going junglelistic.
I think they will be very pleased with the outcome, British cloak & dagger at its best.

----------


## Neo

So who's paying you?

----------


## baby maker

> I beleive these riots were the result of a well executed plan by high powered individuals within the Police and Government.
> The shooting of the low life drug dealer was a setup designed to get the black community angry and in a destructive mood.
> They are sick of all the shootings, stabbings and muggings carried out by the blacks and they want to start dealing with it. Now the whole world knows that the blacks are out of control and running wild on the streets of England. The Government will also be forced to re-think the planned cuts to the Police service as a result of the wogs going junglelistic.
> I think they will be very pleased with the outcome, British cloak & dagger at its best.


 
*Enlightening first post....welcome....butters, social will be pleased to have a new source of reference...a sounding board...a brother in arms...*

*Nothing more uplifting than like minded people.....it reinforces ones own unique perspective....*

*And eventually we ....all of us...are right...at least once....*
*....perhaps..."the last right".....*

*Looking forward to further contributions....don't be shy...let your imagination*
*run wild.....no half mesures....like your first post...*

----------


## Pol the Pot

> I beleive these riots were the result of a well executed plan by high powered individuals within the Police and Government.
> The shooting of the low life drug dealer was a setup designed to get the black community angry and in a destructive mood.
> They are sick of all the shootings, stabbings and muggings carried out by the blacks and they want to start dealing with it.  Now the whole world knows that the blacks are out of control and running wild on the streets of England.  The Government will also be forced to re-think the planned cuts to the Police service as a result of the wogs going junglelistic.
> I think they will be very pleased with the outcome, British cloak & dagger at its best.


Quite the conspiracy theorist, eh?

----------


## koman

> I think they will be very pleased with the outcome,* British* *cloak & dagger at its best*


 
You mean like when the cops shot each other trying to capture the coon in the car---with the fake gun in a sock?.... :rofl:    Don't think "M" would be impressed....

----------


## Cujo

> I beleive these riots were the result of a well executed plan by high powered individuals within the Police and Government.
> The shooting of the low life drug dealer was a setup designed to get the black community angry and in a destructive mood.
> They are sick of all the shootings, stabbings and muggings carried out by the blacks and they want to start dealing with it.  Now the whole world knows that the blacks are out of control and running wild on the streets of England.  The Government will also be forced to re-think the planned cuts to the Police service as a result of the wogs going junglelistic.
> I think they will be very pleased with the outcome, British cloak & dagger at its best.


Remember, just because you're paranoid it doesn't mean they aren't out to get you.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> I beleive these riots were the result of a well executed plan by high powered individuals


you mean these guys?


Dominic Noonan and his butt boys.

----------


## OhOh

> black community


No "whites" involved, at all then, in your thieving? :Confused:

----------


## Jamrock

The riots started in Tottenham and were almost 100% Negroe at the start.  The white trash joined in later, which is good for the Cops as they now have a lot more scumbag DNA on their database.

----------


## OhOh

> The riots started in Tottenham


The riots started when the Met police illegally murdered a UK citizen.

----------


## Jamrock

> Originally Posted by Jamrock
> 
> The riots started in Tottenham
> 
> 
> The riots started when the Met police illegally murdered a UK citizen.



You are world class at stating the bleedin obvious.  The whole world knew that on day one u nobber.

----------


## Neo

Suspicious nic for someone so seemingly racist.. but the whole troll was poorly thought out. 

 :Tool:

----------


## OhOh

> You are world class


Fame at last, thanks.

----------


## Jamrock

> Suspicious nic for someone so seemingly racist.. but the whole troll was poorly thought out.



Neo.  I find it really hard to get insulted by someone who has made 1400 posts within the space of a few months.
There is a world out there, dont be scared pal, just go for it.  It's fun!!

----------


## Neo

And your other nic is..?

----------


## kingwilly

> Suspicious nic for someone so seemingly racist.. but the whole troll was poorly thought out.



indeed it is/was.

mind you he will deny it for awhile.

----------


## Jamrock

> Suspicious nic for someone so seemingly racist.. but the whole troll was poorly thought out.




With respect Neo, what makes you think i'm racist?  Because I used the word "Wog"  When my father was in school it was in no way racist, nowadays it is.  Strange.

----------


## Neo

Nice collection of reds you've got already. 
How many did your other nic get before you got the message?

----------


## Jamrock

> Nice collection of reds you've got already. 
> How many did your other nic get before you got the message?



Why dont you answer my question Neo?  What made you think I am a racist?

----------


## Neo

Have another red.

----------


## Jamrock

You can red me all you want mate.  I would never call someone a racist and then not even explain to them why I called them a racist.  That is strange indeed.

----------


## Neo

I'm not your mate. You're an idiot, do I have to explain why I think you're an idiot too?. Go away.

----------


## Jamrock

> I'm not your mate. You're an idiot, do I have to explain why I think you're an idiot too?. Go away.



_PWNED_   Bad loss there mate.  But you're used to losing all of your cyberwars with Butterfly anyway, so you're used to it by now.

----------


## Cujo

> You can red me all you want mate.  I would never call someone a racist and then not even explain to them why I called them a racist.  That is strange indeed.


I've yet to hear a satisfactory definition of racist yet.
Is it someone who acknowledges there are different races and that different races have specific traits some of those traits may be unlikable to some?
Or is it someone who thinks people 
Should be treated differently based on their race, ethnicity, skin colour?
I don't like stingy people, scots are renowned for their stinginess, consequently I generally don't like Scots.  does that make me racist or stingest?
Jews are renowned whiners, I don't like whiners therefore I generally don't like jews.
Does that make me racist or whinest?

----------


## kingwilly

> I beleive these riots were the result of a well executed plan by high powered individuals within the Police and Government.
> The shooting of the low life drug dealer was a setup designed to get the black community angry and in a destructive mood.
> They are sick of all the shootings, stabbings and muggings carried out by the blacks and they want to start dealing with it.  Now the whole world knows that the blacks are out of control and running wild on the streets of England.  The Government will also be forced to re-think the planned cuts to the Police service as a result of the wogs going junglelistic.
> I think they will be very pleased with the outcome, British cloak & dagger at its best.


Rrrrrrrrrright.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> Originally Posted by Jamrock
> 
> The riots started in Tottenham
> 
> 
> The riots started when the Met police illegally murdered a UK citizen.



The riots started when the relative of of an english crime lord was shot by police, and his crime lord uncle gave the go ahead for them..

----------


## Neo

> Originally Posted by Neo
> 
> 
> I'm not your mate. You're an idiot, do I have to explain why I think you're an idiot too?. Go away.
> 
> 
> 
> _PWNED_   Bad loss there mate.  But you're used to losing all of your cyberwars with Butterfly anyway, so you're used to it by now.


As if further proof was needed that you were an idiot in your previous nic, just a matter of time before you meltdown again. 




> Originally Posted by Jamrock
> 
> 
> You can red me all you want mate.  I would never call someone a racist and then not even explain to them why I called them a racist.  That is strange indeed.
> 
> 
> I've yet to hear a satisfactory definition of racist yet.
> Is it someone who acknowledges there are different races and that different races have specific traits some of those traits may be unlikable to some?
> Or is it someone who thinks people 
> ...


We are all racist to a degree, it is inherent to prefer ones own kind.  
Most are able to accept that and feel comfortable with the visual and cultural differences. 

Others of course have much less going for them in their lives and look at those differences as a way of feeling superior or to release their frustrations. 

Overt racism is borne out of ignorance, but inferred racism is the worst, that sneaking undercurrent of hatred, the sarcastic suggestion without culpability, borne out of weakness.

----------


## pickel

> The riots started when the relative of of an english crime lord was shot by police, and his crime lord uncle gave the go ahead for them..


Bullshit! Do you honestly think every rioter got a text message from the crime lord? The thing about riots is, it's mob rule, and the effect it has on the typical bystander is more powerful than the strongest drug. After the riots in Vancouver earlier this year, the police were surprised by how many of the rioters were normal people that would never come close to displaying criminal behavior, except for the fact everyone around them was doing it.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Jamrock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Neo
> ...


Ah, superiority, but what if one race IS actually superior? For example a race that produced the piano and sophisticated music as opposed to one whose most sophisticated musical instrument is the drum?
Perhaps some races are superior to others. Is it racist to acknowledge that? (even if it makes some people feel bad)

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by OhOh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Jamrock
> ...


Really??????

Amazing.......truly amazing......

Seeing as his crime lord uncle was stabbed to death in 2005

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> Originally Posted by Wally Dorian Raffles
> 
> The riots started when the relative of of an english crime lord was shot by police, and his crime lord uncle gave the go ahead for them..
> 
> 
> Bullshit! .*Do you honestly think every rioter got a text message from the crime lord?*


the initial tottenam riots appear to be started by the local mob



> Noonan, 45, was detained yesterday morning on suspicion of disorder   after footage emerged of him apparently speaking to a gang of looters   during the riots. 
> 
> Witnesses told The Daily Telegraph that the alleged gang boss stood on   the corner of King Street speaking on his mobile telephone throughout   the trouble, flanked by two teenage boys dressed in black suits. 
> 
> Amateur footage emerged yesterday showing him dressed smartly in a dark   suit, addressing a group of looters who were carrying a plasma screen   TV. The young men smile in response and appear at ease in his company. 
> 
> *Noonan's teenage companions were seen sending out text messages throughout the disturbances,* witnesses said. 
> 
> Peter Fahy, the Chief Constable of Greater Manchester Police, said   yesterday that he believes the looting was "organised and orchestrated".

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> Originally Posted by Wally Dorian Raffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by OhOh
> ...


i stand corrected. you are right. his uncle also met a violent death.

i thought he was related to Noonan (i think i read somewhere they are distantly related)

anyway Noonan alledgedly gave the orders to riot

----------


## Bobcock

His Uncle was Desmond Noonan.

Noonan was stabbed to death in 2005.

So I still don't see how Noonan gave any orders to riot.

----------


## Cujo

^^ more than one noonan apparently bob. There's the gay one and the rest of the family.

----------


## Bobcock

Must be the hip way he uses 'Noonan' like we should all know who he is....

----------


## Cujo

> Must be the hip way he uses 'Noonan' like we should all know who he is....


You got to be in the know you know.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> Must be the hip way he uses 'Noonan' like we should all know who he is....


yes bob. i wanna be 'ard just loike you loike  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

i was talking about the poove one obviously.


there was a documentary on him on TRUE tv 6 months ago or so.

----------


## Bobcock

so who is the poove Noonan then?

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

^google is your friend



> *Dominic Noonan* (born 1966)[1] is an English organised crime figure.[2] Dominic Noonan, with his brother Desmond "Dessie" Noonan, headed a criminal organisation or "crime firm" in Manchester, England during the 1980s and 1990s and is a member of one of Manchester's most infamous crime families.[3]
>  Noonan has more than 40 convictions for a wide range of offences including armed robbery, police assault, possession of firearms, prison escape and fraud [4] and has spent 22 years in prisons across Britain.[5] Although Noonan is alleged to have been involved in a number of gangland murders, he has never been convicted.[6]

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

more from wiki..



> *Personal life*
> 
>  The Noonan family first rose to notoriety in the Manchester gang scene after the murder of "White Tony" Johnson,[7][8] the leader of the Cheetham Hill Gang, who was gunned down in 1991.[9] On 9 August 2011, during the 2011 England riots, Dominic Noonan was caught on film talking to looters in Manchester city centre.[10]. *It was reported that Mark Duggan who was shot and killed by officers from the Metropolitan Police indirectly led to the 2011 England riots was personally known to Dominic, he was a nephew of Dominic's brother Desmond Noonan's second ex-wife* *[1*1]. The Manchester Evening News  on 12th August 2011, reporting the looting cases, reads "Domenyk  Noonan, 47, who has changed his name to Lattlay-Fottfoy, from Wellington  Road South, Stockport, appeared in court charged with handling stolen alcohol and cigarettes. He did not enter a plea and was remanded in custody."
> *[edit] Documentaries*
> 
>  Dominic Noonan and his brother Desmond were the subject of a 2006 documentary _A Very British Gangster_ (or _MacIntyre's Underworld_) directed by Donal MacIntyre.[12] During the introduction to the documentary Donal MacIntyre describes Dominic Noonan as "a dangerous, maniacal Christopher Biggins".[13]
>  During the documentary Dominic is asked by MacIntyre about rumours that he is homosexual.[14] Dominic answers in the affirmative, saying _"Everyone knows that I'm gay"_ - or words to that effect. [15][_not in citation given_]
> *[edit]*

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

did you see this part bobcock?



> *Dominic Noonan was caught on film talking to looters in Manchester city centre* *It was reported that Mark Duggan who was shot and killed by officers from the Metropolitan Police indirectly led to the 2011 England riots was personally known to Dominic, he was a nephew of Dominic's brother Desmond Noonan's second ex-wife*


 :Wink:

----------


## robuzo

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
> Must be the hip way he uses 'Noonan' like we should all know who he is....
> 
> 
> yes bob. i wanna be 'ard just loike you loike 
> 
> i was talking about the poove one obviously.
> ...


The documentary about Dominic Noonan, "A Very British Gangster," is quite good: A Very British Gangster (2007) - IMDb

----------


## Cujo

^ ^^ ^^^ all already available in this thread, though I'll admit it's getting a bit long to go and find bits you may have missed.

----------


## Bobcock

So where does is say he gave the order to the Tottenham rioters?

----------


## Neo

> Ah, superiority, but what if one race IS actually superior? For example a race that produced the piano and sophisticated music as opposed to one whose most sophisticated musical instrument is the drum?
> Perhaps some races are superior to others. Is it racist to acknowledge that? (even if it makes some people feel bad)


It's a complex issue, moral sensitivity, cultural relativity, social equality, historical conditioning, genetics. Where to start? I won't even attempt it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> So where does is say he gave the order to the Tottenham rioters?


I read an article which said Doonan was upset with the death of duggen, and warned the police of a backlash, but can't seem to find it now sorry.

surely, it's not hard to believe that Duggen's underworld connections are related to instigating the riots though. of course, then there was a point when it spiraled out of control..

----------


## mobs00



----------

